# KOBANE: KURDISH LAST STAND...



## Ceylal

*THE WOMEN OF KOBANI*
Fleeing the Islamic State militants, they’ve left behind not only their homes in Syria, but also their husbands and sons who have stayed to fight.

























SHASDAR AREF WOKE UP NEXT TO HER HUSBAND, MAZLOM IBRAHIM, AND THREE CHILDREN ON FRIDAY MORNING. It was the family's eighth day in a gray, plastic tent with only a plastic sheet covering the gravel floor. They have stayed here in this empty lot turned refugee camp since crossing the border into Turkey after fleeing their village in Syria more than two weeks ago. Friday was also the day Aref’s husband disappeared.

The young family and their neighbors -- who, like them, are Syrian Kurds -- have settled into the monotony of their new daily routine as refugees. They drink tea in the shade of roughly 100 tents just like theirs in an empty lot in Suruç, a medium-sized town a little over three miles into Turkey from the Syrian border.

That morning Aref had taken her children to use the bathroom -- a half-completed building of bare concrete and protruding steel hastily outfitted with portable toilets for the influx from Kobani. When they returned to their tent, Ibrahim, Aref’s husband of five years, was gone. He’d gone back to fight for Kobani, their home, and what is now the latest target of the Islamic State’s brutal sweep across the region.

Ibrahim would join an unknown number of fighters defending the city with People’s Protection Units (commonly known as the YPG) -- the armed wing of the Kurdish Supreme Committee of Syrian Kurdistan. They are vastly outgunned and ill equipped to fend off the IS offensive, and their calls for international assistance (for weapons) have so far gone unheeded.

Aref is among the countless thousands of women who have crossed into Turkey with only what little they could carry. Many have waited weeks on the Syrian side of the border. After finally reaching the bottlenecked border gate, they’re funneled through to the Turkish side, where they undergo a series of health and security checks before being deposited onto a dusty plain where they then must wait for trucks to collect them. Where they trucks will deliver them, however, is unknown.

The women and children, like Aref and her sons, sit with piles of white sacks filled with clothes and other necessities. Many are overcome by the hasty exodus they were forced to make from Kobani and all the uncertainty that awaits, unsure whether they’ll ever see their homes, or their men -- their boys -- again.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ayn Al Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

*Intensified U.S. airstrikes keep Kobane from falling to Islamic State militants*



Share via Email
Comments 215

After three weeks of pitched battles between the Islamic State and Kurdish fighters, the Syrian border town of Kobane is about to fall to the Islamist militants. (Reuters)
By Liz Sly and Brian Murphy October 8 at 5:40 AM 
ANTAKYA, Turkey — The U.S.-led coalition stepped up airstrikes around the Syrian border town of Kobane on Tuesday after Turkey appealed for help, enabling Kurdish fighters to reverse the advance of Islamic State militants for the first time since the extremists launched their assault about three weeks ago.

The strikes followed the request by Turkey for intensified U.S. efforts to prevent the predominantly Kurdish town, known as Ayn al-Arab in Arabic, from falling to the Islamic State, Turkish officials said. Turkey has lined up tanks and troops within view of the Syrian Kurdish fighters defending Kobane but has not sought to intervene — for a tangle of reasons bound up with its complicated relationship with Kurds and its doubts about the goals of the international coalition fighting the extremists.

Turkey insisted, however, that it does not want the town to fall, and a senior official said Ankara asked the United States on Monday to escalate strikes.

“Turkey will not be content with the fall of Kobane into the hands of terrorist organizations,” Deputy Prime Minister Yalcin Akdogan said in a statement Tuesday.

“Our government and related institutions have underlined the necessity to intensify aerial bombings in a more active and effective way through contacts with U.S. officials until late into yesterday night,” the statement added.

alternative acronym for the Islamic State.

Meanwhile, in Baghdad, officials said Wednesday that Islamic State militants downed an Iraqi military helicopter near the oil refinery town of Baiji, killing the two pilots on board.

A military aviation official told the Associated Press that the militants used a shoulder-fired missile to take down the helicopter. Baiji, some 130 miles north of Baghdad, is home to Iraq’s largest oil refinery. This is the second Iraqi military helicopter shot down over Baiji in a week.

Turkey has been widely criticized for its perceived inaction, but many Syrian Kurds also have accused the United States of neglecting their plight, contrasting the Islamic State’s unchecked advance on Kobane with the swift response to the group’s gains against Kurds in Iraq in the summer.

The U.S. Central Command on Tuesday reported five strikes around Kobane, doubling the number carried out since the Islamic State offensive against the town began. The strikes destroyed three Islamic State vehicles and an antiaircraft artillery piece, damaged a tank and took out a “unit,” a Central Command statement said.

The air attacks came just as the Islamic State launched a push into the center of the town, an advance that at first appeared to succeed, said Kurdish activist Mustafa Abdi, speaking from the adjoining Turkish town of Suruc. Islamic State fighters had reached the center of Kobane by mid-morning, he said, but one of the airstrikes hit a convoy of reinforcements. It was forced to turn back, and the advancing fighters lost momentum.

By nightfall, a Kurdish force known as the People’s Protection Units had pushed the militants almost back to the position from which they had begun their attack. “Today is the first day the strikes were effective,” Abdi said. “These airstrikes are neutralizing their heavy weapons.”

Pro-Kurdish protests took place across Turkey and elsewhere in Europe over the Islamic State’s attempt to take over the Kurdish town of Kobane in northern Syria. (Divya Jeswani Verma/The Washington Post)
He said that more than 20 Kurdish fighters were killed and that the bodies of at least 50 militants were strewn in the streets. The claims could not be independently verified.

The Islamic State fighters responded to their setback with a barrage of artillery fire against the town, which Kurdish activists say has been almost entirely emptied of civilians and is being defended by about 3,000 fighters confronting up to 10,000 militants.

Kobane is still at risk, said Ibrahim Kader, another activist, urging continued strikes. “We do not have enough ammunition to last for much longer,” he said.

Kobane has little strategic value, and the Islamic State already controls several towns along the Turkish border. But the militant assault coincided with the extension of the U.S.-led air campaign from Iraq to Syria last month, putting the spotlight on the Islamic State’s advances in Syria — and on Turkey’s absence from the coalition formed to fight the group.

After warning that Kobane was “about to fall,” Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan spelled out his nation’s conditions for joining the coalition, including the creation of a no-fly zone over portions of northern Syria — which could embroil the coalition in a fight with Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, as well.

“I am telling the West — dropping bombs from the air will not provide a solution,” Erdogan told a crowd of Syrians in the southern Turkish city of Gaziantep, whose population has swelled because of the influx of more than 1.5 million refugees into the country. More than 160,000 have arrivedsince the battle for Kobane began.

“The terror will not be over . . . unless there is cooperation for a ground operation,” Erdogan said Tuesday.


He also said it was crucial for “the moderate opposition in Syria and Iraq to be trained and equipped.” The Obama administration also has proposed similar measures but remains slow to act because of worries of al-Qaedainspired groups among the rebel ranks.

Underscoring the domestic ramifications of Turkey’s inaction, Kurds have been staging protests across the country and in some European cities demanding stronger measures to protect Kobane. In Varto, a town in eastern Turkey, a demonstrator was killed during clashes with security forces, news reports said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

You do portray the town of Ayn Al Arab purely a Kurdish town. Contrary, town is home not only to Kurds, but also to Turkmens, Arabs and Assyrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

*Kurds across Europe hold protests calling for more help for Kobani*
0






Kurds unleash anger as Turkey fails to intervene against ISIL

Kurdish communities across Europe have been out on the streets calling for more military support for the Syrian town of Kobani, under assault by ISIL militants.

Protesters blocked railway lines in Hamburg in Germany, just one of many demonstrations that were mostly peaceful.

There is growing anger over the lack of military and humanitarian support for the Kurdish town in Syria, just over the border from Turkey.

The Kurds in Turkey, and Syrian-Kurds who have fled the fighting, are watching in horror as ISIL appears to be about to take control.

Kurd demonstrations also took place in other countries including the Netherlands, Belgium, the UK, Switzerland and France.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Best of luck to Kurds. They are trying their best with out dated weapons and limited ammunition. 

Biji Kurdistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ceylal

[/URL]


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## xenon54 out

pkk supporters logic: Isis atacking Kobane, lets attack Turks who provide shelter to 200'000 Kurds from Syria...

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## al-Hasani

It's called Ayn al-Arab. It's native inhabitants are Arabs and other ancient Semitic people such as Assyrians and Chaldeans. Kurds are not native to those lands but migrants from Northwestern Iran or wherever they came from.

Ayn al-Arab is a mixed city. It's not a Kurdish city. Let's get that straight first my dear stateless Berbarian.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Ceylal

Turkey request from kurds to intervene


----------



## Ceylal

*Syria: Battle of Kobané is "terrifying"*
By LEXPRESS.fr , published10/07/2014 at 21:57Updated at 22:02

*Fighting continued Tuesday in Kobané Kurdish city besieged by jihadists of IE. Neither the injunctions of the UN, nor the coalition strikes or statements of Erdogan, seem able to stop his fall. *

Kobané was still the scene of fierce fighting between Kurdish forcesand the jihadists of the Islamic State on Tuesday night, 24 hours after they entered the city. And despite the recent orders of the UN, or the statements of Turkish President Erdogan for a ground intervention, nothing seems to prevent the fall of the Third Kurdish city in Syria. The fate of Kobané hopeless, distant few kilometers from Turkey, has also burned up the Turkish streets, where at least three people died in clashes between police and pro-Kurdish demonstrators. Washington his side described as "terrifying" battle Kobané. 

*The strikes continue*
Three further strikes were conducted in the afternoon on Tuesday, all outside Kobané on positions of the IU, said the Syrian Observatory of Human Rights (OSDH). Each triggered a "bang" and then thick black smoke, according to AFP reporters stationed at the border, who heard the deafening roar of aircraft flying over the city. They were greeted by applause and cheers of tens of Kurdish civilians gathered on the Turkish side to follow the progress of the fighting. Inside the city, Kurdish fighters have managed to reduce the jihadists to the districts of the east, through which they entered Monday night, according to OSDH. 

*A "fierce resistance"*
Kobané became the scene of "urban guerrilla warfare", summarized the director of the organization, Rami Abdel Rahman, whose NGO has reported more than 400 people, the vast majority of combatants on both sides, from the offensive began on September 16 jihadist. "YPG (Protection Units of the Kurdish people) led a fierce resistance," said Ozgur Amed, a Kurdish journalist close to the front line. "Our morale is holding. We just afraid of the deteriorating humanitarian situation." 

*It's already "too late"*
"At this stage it is too late to save Kobané. This advanced IR shows that the campaign of strikes by the coalition does not reach its goal of destroying the military capabilities of the organization," Mario Abou tip Zeid, an analyst at the Center for American research Carnegie Beirut. If they managed to completely conquer Kobané, jihadists would ensure seamless control of a long strip of territory on the Syrian-Turkish border. Iran on Tuesday denounced "the passivity of the international community", and called for support for the Syrian government against "terrorists"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

WORLD SECURITY WATCH TERRORISM & SECURITY
*Syrian Kurds give women grenades in last-ditch defense against Islamic State*



*Islamic State forces are trying to oust the Kurdish defenders of Kobane, a Syrian town on the border with Turkey. News agencies have posted photographs showing the militants apparently raising their flag in the town, which Turkey had vowed to defend. *

*By Arthur Bright, Staff writer OCTOBER 6, 2014*






Fighting around Kobane is turning increasingly desperate, as the forces of the self-declared Islamic State threaten to overrun the Syrian border town's Kurdish defenders.

Syrian Kurdish official Idris Nahsen told Agence France-Presse that IS forces are within a kilometer of the town to the south, but their latest attempt to advance had been repulsed by Kurdish forces. Although airstrikes by US-led coalition forces had helped slow the IS advance on Saturday, Mr. Nahsen said airstrikes alone would not be enough to break the siege on Kobane.

NBC News reports that the situation is becoming desperate in Kobane, where civilians of all ages are being recruited to help with the town's defense.

"Everybody is fighting in Kobani. There are women my age who have been given hand grenades to throw," said 63-year-old Alife Ali, as she waited in the hospital, a small child in her arms. "Our people dug a [16 feet] deep and wide ditch around the town to protect it. We will fight to the last person." Hassan waited anxiously outside a room for a 20-year-old female relative, wounded in the fighting. "She took up arms," he said. "They gave her a gun though she had no experience." His mother, sitting next to him, said of ISIS: "God curse them. They are worse than monsters. Look at what they did to our people."

According to the London-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a female suicide bomber was among those who engaged IS forces, killing herself at an IS post on Sunday. The Observatory told AFP that is was the first time that such a tactic has been used by Kurdish fighters against the Islamic militants. Nahsen confirmed to AFP that the bombing had taken place, though he did not say whether it would be repeated. "I don't know. It is related to the situation. We don't have this strategy," he said.

The BBC reports that the Kurds in Kobane areangry that they have yet to receive help from Turkey, which promised last week that it would prevent the town from falling to the IS advance. Turkey has yet to act beyond patrolling the border, however. Turkish forces did deploy tear gas Monday against crowds of observers and reporters who had gathered along the border. The BBC's Paul Adams reports that one of the gas canisters shattered their vehicle's rear windshield and set the van on fire briefly.

The Christian Science Monitor reported last week that Turkey's apparent reluctance to act may stem from fears of fueling a resurgence of Kurdish separatism, which it has long tried to suppress. The Monitor notes that the Turkish government has been negotiating a peace deal with the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK), an outlawed Kurdish militant group, but that deal is now in jeopardy. 

In return for expanded freedoms, the government wants the PKK to lay down its arms. But the strife in Kobane could put those talks at risk. Last week Murat Karayilan, a high-ranking commander in the PKK, told a Kurdish TV station that peace negotiations with the Turkish government were "finished."

“The cease-fire and the peace process is in a very fragile situation,” Ertugrul Kurkcu, a member of Parliament for the pro-Kurdish Peace and Democracy Party, the political affiliate of the PKK, tells The Christian Science Monitor.

“The state of the cease-fire is not only determined by the situation in Turkey, but the situation in the entire Kurdish nation,” Mr. Kurkcu says, alluding to the Kurdish-populated region of Syria, referred to by Kurds as Rojava.

Cenk Sidar, CEO of Sidar Global Partners, a Turkey-focused political and strategic risk consultancy firm, told the Monitor that “The perception that the Turks weren’t quickly willing to help the Kurds in Kobane has created a trauma in Kurdish minds and it will be very hard to restore trust.” If Kobane falls to IS forces, Mr. Sidar said, "The peace process will be over."
​


----------



## flamer84

How evil of the Turks not wanting to get involeved in a war for the sake of the same terrorist organisation that killed some 6k Turkish soldiers/policemen/public officials up to some few years ago.

As usual,Western public opinion is grossly misinformed ,presenting the Kurds as some secular champions of democracy.The same Kurds who sat idly watching while the SAA was butchered by jihadists just because they were not the ones attacked and were hoping for their own state on the back of beheaded Syrian soldiers.The same Kurds who sat by and watched,even rushed to grab some land as the Iraqi Army was routed by ISIS.The same Kurds who laughed at the Iraqis ,called them cowards and boasted about their military prowess.

Last but not least ,the same Kurds that some 90-100 years ago were at the forefront of massacres against Assyrians and other Christians in the ME,killing them were they stood,raping their women."God doesn't hit you with a bat" Kurds-remember that...it may take 100 years but somebody always pays for something,be those the sins of the fathers.What the Kurds were doing to Assyrians in the Nineveh plains and other locations some 100 years ago it's being done to them.Karma people,karma...now let them riot in Turkey untill Turkey gets fed up and goes hardline on their asses.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Alienoz_TR

@flamer84 

Danke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Yeah indeed .

Kurds were watching people getting slaughtered in Tal Afar whilst Iraq helped evacuate Yazidis afterwards, still to this day ISOF is helping Kurds. Now they want want Turkey to help PKK/PYD, let them taste what they did to others.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Yeah indeed .
> 
> Kurds were watching people getting slaughtered in Tal Afar whilst Iraq helped evacuate Yazidis afterwards, still to this day ISOF is helping Kurds. Now they want want Turkey to help PKK/PYD, let them taste what they did to others.



True words indeed.


----------



## flamer84

1000 said:


> Yeah indeed .
> 
> Kurds were watching people getting slaughtered in Tal Afar whilst Iraq helped evacuate Yazidis afterwards, still to this day ISOF is helping Kurds. Now they want want Turkey to help PKK/PYD, let them taste what they did to others.




I honestly can't muster any sympathy for them.I still remember our resident Kurd in here laughing at the Iraqis,or other Kurdish members in mp.net belittling the Iraqi Army while his greedy people rushed to secure Iraqi land taking advantage of the chaos.I still remember discussions with Assyrian people crying their lungs out that the Kurs are moving on what's left of their communities under the guise of "protecting them" (which the gullible West bought ofcourse) but that the ultimate goal was to secure land and have them ousted once and for all from their ancient lands.

Now the monster has turned on the Kurds,they should fight what Syria fought for 2 years,fight Kurds,stop crying and begging for help and fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

This is what happens when you laugh at your neighbour. Now Pro-IS side is making fun of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Yeah indeed .
> 
> Kurds were watching people getting slaughtered in Tal Afar whilst Iraq helped evacuate Yazidis afterwards, still to this day ISOF is helping Kurds. Now they want want Turkey to help PKK/PYD, let them taste what they did to others.



Now they are preventing Iraqi Arabs from entering Kirkuk which is an Iraqi city occupied by Kurds and some Arabs from entering "Kurdistan". Forgetting that without the donations of Baghdad and the oil that they have stolen from Kirkuk they would be living in the same conditions like their distant cousins the Pashtuns in Afghanistan. No bad words about the Pashtuns but you get the point here.

Kurds in Iraq got no farmlands almost, are land-locked, have very few natural resources and are surrounded by hostile states. 

Also last time I checked Kurds are leading when it comes to honor killings and women circumcision in the ME. Their women are even doing suicide bombings in the name of communism and a fake Kurdistan entity.

Now they have become some bastions of God knows what in the Western eyes. It's pathetic.

Yes, they indeed helped murdering the native Semitic Assyrians and Chaldeans because they were Christians and Assyrians hate Kurds more than anyone else as they are stealing their lands now.

Yes, that making fun of the Iraqi army was pathetic considering what happened afterwards. Had it not been for the US bombing ISIS close to 200 times Arbil would have likely been partially occupied or in big trouble.

Anyway all this does not excuse ISIS's behavior and I hope that no innocent Kurd is killed or anyone else in Ayn Al Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> This is what happens when you laugh at your neighbour. Now Pro-IS side is making fun of them.
> 
> View attachment 119401




I am actually not laughing at them but Syrians and Iraqis faced this demon long before the Kurds and the Kurds did nothing.Maybe if they would have gotten involeved earliers ISIS wouldn't have grown so strong.Now that they're the ones attacked they have the audacity to ask everybody to rush to their help ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> How evil of the Turks not wanting to get involeved in a war for the sake of the same terrorist organisation that killed some 6k Turkish soldiers/policemen/public officials up to some few years ago.
> 
> As usual,Western public opinion is grossly misinformed ,presenting the Kurds as some secular champions of democracy.The same Kurds who sat idly watching while the SAA was butchered by jihadists just because they were not the ones attacked and were hoping for their own state on the back of beheaded Syrian soldiers.The same Kurds who sat by and watched,even rushed to grab some land as the Iraqi Army was routed by ISIS.The same Kurds who laughed at the Iraqis ,called them cowards and boasted about their military prowess.
> 
> Last but not least ,the same Kurds that some 90-100 years ago were at the forefront of massacres against Assyrians and other Christians in the ME,killing them were they stood,raping their women."God doesn't hit you with a bat" Kurds-remember that...it may take 100 years but somebody always pays for something,be those the sins of the fathers.What the Kurds were doing to Assyrians in the Nineveh plains and other locations some 100 years ago it's being done to them.Karma people,karma...now let them riot in Turkey untill Turkey gets fed up and goes hardline on their asses.


Finaly someone speaking the truth, thx sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

xenon54 said:


> Finaly someone speaking the truth, thx sir.




I just call them how i see them.The Kurds are living a tragedy right now but so did the Syrians,Iraqis (be they Sunni,Shia,Chistians) and they lived it for some years now.All of a sudden it's all about the Kurds which were busy with "nation building" while the others got beheaded,and,for this,they want a sovereign state to go to war for them...lol,the hypocrisy.

But,as we say "socotelile de acasa nu se potrivesc cu cele din targ-the calculations you make at home don't match with the ones once you're at the market".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

flamer84 said:


> But,as we say "socotelile de acasa nu se potrivesc cu cele din targ-the calculations you make at home don't match with the ones once you're at the market".



We have the same saying in Turkish.


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> We have the same saying in Turkish.




I wonder who said it first in the Balkans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> I just call them how i see them.The Kurds are living a tragedy right now but so did the Syrians,Iraqis (be they Sunni,Shia,Chistians) and they lived it for some years now.All of a sudden it's all about the Kurds which were busy with "nation building" while the others got beheaded,and,for this,they want a sovereign state to go to war for them...lol,the hypocrisy.
> 
> But,as we say "socotelile de acasa nu se potrivesc cu cele din targ-the calculations you make at home don't match with the ones once you're at the market".


I honestly cant understand the western medias approach showing Kurds always as the victims while the truth is something whole different, i have nothing to add to your post and fully agree with you, one does not need to be a rocket scientist to see the bias here.

There is allready a shop owner who shot a pkk sympathisant while he was removing theTurkish flag from his shop, they better be careful or things might turn uggly if they continue to cross the red lines.

Btw: we have the exact same saying in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

So much anti-Kurd sentiments; I think I just might puke ! 

People shouldn't forget that PKK does not equal Kurds !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## usernameless

rioting pkk/pyd are really retarded. how can they expect Turkey to be responsible for the security of a city of another sovereign country? wasnt the pyd that made a deal with Assad while Turkish govt had warned them to side with FSA instead? shouldnt they be knocking on the door of Assad for militaristic help? now that their asses are burning, suddenly its Turkeys fault? pathetic. Turkish govt should arrest those rioting pkk/pyd terrorists and send them to Syria and Iraq, lets see how long they will last.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Armstrong said:


> So much anti-Kurd sentiments; I think I just might puke !
> 
> People shouldn't forget that PKK does not equal Kurds !


Peaceful innocent Kurds are excluded ofcourse, we are talking about the thugs rioting and burning things in Turkish streets because Isis is attacking them in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Armstrong said:


> So much anti-Kurd sentiments; I think I just might puke !
> 
> People shouldn't forget that PKK does not equal Kurds !



Did I tell you that Kurds attacked Pakistani origin jami in Hamburg recently? Salafis hit back.


----------



## flamer84

Armstrong said:


> So much anti-Kurd sentiments; I think I just might puke !
> 
> People shouldn't forget that PKK does not equal Kurds !




Not really,it's just the truth behind the media campaign.I fail to see how burning Ataturk statues helps their situation with ISIS.How can you expect Turkey to help the people which killed their soldiers ?

It's like the Pakistani talibans asking for help from Pakistan if their brethren get slaughterd in Afghanistan by Afghan talibans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

BREAKING:

PKK has been cleansed from Ayn Al Arab. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519906314156515328

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

flamer84 said:


> Not really,it's just the truth behind the media campaign.I fail to see how burning Ataturk statues helps their situation with ISIS.How can you expect Turkey to help the people which killed their soldiers ?
> 
> It's like the Pakistani talibans asking for help from Pakistan if their brethren get slaughterd in Afghanistan by Afghan talibans.



I was more referring to talk of what the Kurds have been up to in the past 90-100 years and their present predicament being some sort of karma than whether Turkiye should or shouldn't help them !

If the Kurds have done something wrong in the past than the rest of us sure as hell have just as many skeletons in the closet and now when they're in a miserable condition....rubbing history into their faces in such a callous way is uncalled for !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Allahu Akbar!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Alienoz_TR said:


> Did I tell you that Kurds attacked Pakistani origin jami in Hamburg recently? Salafis hit back.



They what ?


----------



## xenon54 out

Alienoz_TR said:


> Allahu Akbar!!!!!!!!!!


There is no good terrorist, you know what i mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Armstrong said:


> I was more referring to talk of what the Kurds have been up to in the past 90-100 years and their present predicament being some sort of karma than whether Turkiye should or shouldn't help them !
> 
> If the Kurds have done something wrong in the past than the rest of us sure as hell have just as many skeletons in the closet and now when they're in a miserable condition....rubbing history into their faces in such a callous way is uncalled for !




Well,they were pulling the same stunts (ofcourse not massacres because that would upset their Western backers at lunch and look bad in the morning headlines) against the Assyrians in the Nineveh plains with the end goal being a good 'ol fashion cleansing of Christians and incorporation of their lands into glorious Kurdistan.Alas,it's time for a change of plans for the Kurds,with the new goal being survival right now.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

xenon54 said:


> There is no good terrorist, you know what i mean.



This day is mine. Dont ruin it. I am fed with them burning everything. My whole youth has been wasted by fist fighting them.

Lions of Allah, I say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

lmao, Milk Sheikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

flamer84 said:


> Well,they were pulling the same stunts (ofcourse not massacres because that would upset their Western backers at lunch and look bad in the morning headlines) against the Assyrians in the Nineveh plains with the end goal being a good 'ol fashion cleansing of Christians and incorporation of their lands into glorious Kurdistan.Alas,it's time for a change of plans for the Kurds,with the new goal being survival right now.



I don't know what the Kurds were doing with the Assyrians; Muslims in these parts (and the rest of the Muslim World) have fallen far short of the ideals of tolerance and pluralism that Islam taught us, so I won't be surprised if they were doing something like that ! 

But then again it was the same Kurds who saved the Yazidis from the ISIS onslaught plus theres is a secular ethno-nationalist movement not a religion inspired one !


----------



## xenon54 out

Alienoz_TR said:


> This day is mine. Dont ruin it. I am fed with them burning everything. My whole youth has been wasted by fist fighting them.
> 
> Lions of Allah, I say.


No matter what, you shoulnd cheer people who even kill women and children only because they are fighting our enemy currently. Isis would do the same to Turks if they could, and dont forget that they allready did it to Turkmens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Armstrong said:


> But then again it was the same Kurds who saved the Yazidis from the ISIS onslaught plus theres is a secular ethno-nationalist movement not a religion inspired one !



There's no consolation in the fact that you're not a rabid jihadist but a rabid nationalist.Minorities still suffer in the end and the Kurds shouldn't have toyed with people they've tried to genocide not so long ago.That only showed that they've learned nothing from the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

flamer84 said:


> There's no consolation in the fact that you're not a rabid jihadist but a rabid nationalist.Minorities still suffer in the end and the Kurds shouldn't have toyed with people they've tried to genocide not so long ago.That only showed that they've learned nothing from the past.



Like I said we all have skeletons in our closets; we've all done unspeakable things in the name of religion, ethnicity or language !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

Armstrong said:


> I don't know what the Kurds were doing with the Assyrians; Muslims in these parts (and the rest of the Muslim World) have fallen far short of the ideals of tolerance and pluralism that Islam taught us, so I won't be surprised if they were doing something like that !


no offense, but i disagree bro. pkk and its supporters only understand the language of iron fist, hence you can see them rioting in Turkey, just because they know they can get away with no/ relative soft punishment. Sometimes you have to respond with the same coin to make them understand it. Even a dog is more understanding and grateful to the one who provides safety and feeds it. i'd say let the isis massacre some 40k of Kurds too, maybe then pkk and its supporters will understand what it is like to be on the receiving end of terrorism. always trying to be friendly only resulted in the pkk and its supporters mistaking Turkey's patience for weakness.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@flamer84 You are completely right. Were not the kurds who did not let arabs and turkmens refugee to come to kurd cities, when they were fleeing from ISIS? Now, kurds are begging for Turks and arabs support! Karma is really a bitch!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Kurds started attacking Kurdish correspondents. WTF?

Rudaw English - Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## Oublious

Alienoz_TR said:


> Allahu Akbar!!!!!!!!!!




Takbiiirrrr hahahahahah...


----------



## Al-Kurdi

FSA fighting with YPG in Eastern Kobanê. 








flamer84 said:


> Not really,it's just the truth behind the media campaign.I fail to see how burning Ataturk statues helps their situation with ISIS.How can you expect Turkey to help the people which killed their soldiers ?
> 
> It's like the Pakistani talibans asking for help from Pakistan if their brethren get slaughterd in Afghanistan by Afghan talibans.



go take care of your fellow Romanian beggers literally camping outside every single supermarket all over Sweden. Kurds aren't asking a shit from Turkey. Kurds are pissed over Turkey co-operating with them, closing the border to prevent Kurds from joining the fight. And we all know that with a buffer zone Turkey wants to take over kobanê when/if it falls, instead of letting arms go through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

flamer84 said:


> How evil of the Turks not wanting to get involeved in a war for the sake of the same terrorist organisation that killed some 6k Turkish soldiers/policemen/public officials up to some few years ago.
> 
> As usual,Western public opinion is grossly misinformed ,presenting the Kurds as some secular champions of democracy.The same Kurds who sat idly watching while the SAA was butchered by jihadists just because they were not the ones attacked and were hoping for their own state on the back of beheaded Syrian soldiers.The same Kurds who sat by and watched,even rushed to grab some land as the Iraqi Army was routed by ISIS.The same Kurds who laughed at the Iraqis ,called them cowards and boasted about their military prowess.
> 
> Last but not least ,the same Kurds that some 90-100 years ago were at the forefront of massacres against Assyrians and other Christians in the ME,killing them were they stood,raping their women."God doesn't hit you with a bat" Kurds-remember that...it may take 100 years but somebody always pays for something,be those the sins of the fathers.What the Kurds were doing to Assyrians in the Nineveh plains and other locations some 100 years ago it's being done to them.Karma people,karma...now let them riot in Turkey untill Turkey gets fed up and goes hardline on their asses.


Good 
You said what's in my mind


----------



## Al-Kurdi

flamer84 said:


> Well,they were pulling the same stunts (ofcourse not massacres because that would upset their Western backers at lunch and look bad in the morning headlines) against the Assyrians in the Nineveh plains with the end goal being a good 'ol fashion cleansing of Christians and incorporation of their lands into glorious Kurdistan.Alas,it's time for a change of plans for the Kurds,with the new goal being survival right now.



How stupid can one actaully be. Kurds didn't do ANYTHING to Armenians. They started massacering Kurds in Wan, as anti-Islam and pan nationalist sentiments grew in Balkans against the ottoman, the Armenian did the same against Kurds. There is quote from a Russian general "Armenians are making their own undoing by killing all those people" which is exaclty what happened. Read Shattering Empires. The simple reason why Armenians are fooling us all is because of their successful lobbying in US. Assyrians, they begged for it and they recieved it good. Belive me The worst most inhumane brutal empire we have ever seen in this world was the assyrian empire. ffs they defected on the tigris spreading diseases to the babylonians on purpose, mass deportations, mass executions. And while the Brits did not want Kurds to have their seperate state coz of our oil in Kirkuk there was war between them. And those assyrians actively supported them. And it wasn't like the brits were fighting kindly, the first case of chemical weapons being used against civilians was by the RAF against Kurdish civilians. Kurdistan was a practice field where they experimented with all kinds of bombs. So Simko gave those fuckers a good pay back.

There 


rmi5 said:


> @flamer84 You are completely right. Were not the kurds who did not let arabs and turkmens refugee to come to kurd cities, when they were fleeing from ISIS? Now, kurds are begging for Turks and arabs support! Karma is really a bitch!


are over 2 million refugees in Kurdistan, most of them arabs and christians. Also according to CNN turk they should be thanking Peshmerga for protecting turkmens.



Armstrong said:


> They what ?



Here u go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Charon 2

Contrary to most Turks here the people of Kobane/Ain-al Arab have my full support against a bunch of retarded psychopaths who slaughter innocent humans in the name of their idelology, the disgusting Wahabi-Salafist ideology. Go Kurds, Arabs and Turkmens of Kobane/Ain-Al Arab!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519901234850197504
Determined

The group that could help defeat ISIS behemoth(Opinion) - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Looks like YPG militants can speak Turkish. Does YPG teach Syrian Kurds Turkish?


----------



## Jaanbaz

Armstrong said:


> So much anti-Kurd sentiments; I think I just might puke !
> 
> People shouldn't forget that PKK does not equal Kurds !



Men and you bro defending Kurds here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Alienoz_TR said:


> Allahu Akbar!!!!!!!!!!



Easy buddy..... WTF ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

hope they are saved before its too late.


----------



## Serpentine

If the battle of Kobane had one good thing, it was indeed revealing the true face of some hypocrites who gambled on life of innocent people,who are driven out of their homes by the Black Disease of IS and fighting for their existence, only based on political hatred. Some even went as low as cheering for IS.

Whatever my country is guilty of, I am proud of my people who unanimously despise the IS disease and I'm quite happy that number of any possible IS sympathizers in my country is no more than a number impossible to be crushed easily.

As much as I hate the PJAK terrorists who are launching hit and run terrorist attacks on our borders even these days, I do sympathize with people of Kobane, and my heart goes with any human being that is fighting against the Black Disease, whether I agree with them politically or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## livingdead

Armstrong said:


> I was more referring to talk of what the Kurds have been up to in the past 90-100 years and their present predicament being some sort of karma than whether Turkiye should or shouldn't help them !
> 
> If the Kurds have done something wrong in the past than the rest of us sure as hell have just as many skeletons in the closet and now when they're in a miserable condition....rubbing history into their faces in such a callous way is uncalled for !


if you go back long enough.. am sure there will be many who did very unpleasant things to others.. why should the present generation pay price.
karma is a nicer way to express rage and intention of revenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> BREAKING:
> 
> PKK has been cleansed from Ayn Al Arab.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519906314156515328


one animal goes another animal comes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

I said it earlier, Turkey who has nutured these terrorists scums, and who still surprisgly has as objective/aim(as stated by Erdogan recently) of toppling Assad, and leaving a power vacuum to be filled by these islamists beheaders(just look at lybia today, saddled with militias and no central government.) will come back to hunt turkey just like Pakistan who did the same with the mujahideen/taliban in Afghanistan. You cant expect to support/finance/provide sanctuary and ammunitions to rag tag islamists fighters/militias/rebels/jihadists and expect they wont cause instability in your neighbourhood and eventually turn against you when your interests don't match anymore. 

Moreover the more this conflict goes, the more arms the gulf states/west/saudi arabia etc will keep pouring weapons in the region to the 'Moderate syrian rebels' the more arms the Kurds and other islamists militants will have, and the more instability/risk Turkey will face. The PKK will also benefit from this conflict no matter the outcome. Turkey is the only country who will come out at loss from this. It was indeed a big mistake to support the rebels in the first place. Turkey should have remained neutral and distance itself from this a la Jordan. Taking sides(the wrong one for that matter) was a huge mistake Erdogan made, whats even shocking is that he hasn't learned from his mistakes at all, he keeps going the same direction Our governments can still afford to play this game of supporting these extremists and 'moderates' for geo-political reasons/interests since we are far away from the region and we have no border at all with these troubled region called the middle east. But Turkey's case/situation is different since it has a large border with both Syria and Iraq. so its decisions/views should be different.

I expect things to get alot worse for Turkey before they get any better in the coming moths/years.This is just the beginning. Will be interesting to see what happens this coming days/months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

mike2000 said:


> I said it earlier, Turkey who has nutured these terrorists scums, and who still surprisgly has as objective/aim(as stated by Erdogan recently) of toppling Assad, and leaving a power vacuum to be filled by these islamists beheaders(just look at lybia today, saddled with militias and no central government.) will come back to hunt turkey just like Pakistan who did the same with the mujahideen/taliban in Afghanistan. You cant expect to support/finance/provide sanctuary and ammunitions to rag tag islamists fighters/militias/rebels/jihadists and expect they wont cause instability in your neighbourhood and eventually turn against you when your interests don't match anymore.
> 
> Moreover the more this conflict goes, the more arms the gulf states/west/saudi arabia etc will keep pouring weapons in the region to the 'Moderate syrian rebels' the more arms the Kurds and other islamists militants will have, and the more instability/risk Turkey will face. The PKK will also benefit from this conflict no matter the outcome. Turkey is the only country who will come out at loss from this. It was indeed a big mistake to support the rebels in the first place. Turkey should have remained neutral and distance itself from this a la Jordan. Taking sides(the wrong one for that matter) was a huge mistake Erdogan made, whats even shocking is that he hasn't learned from his mistakes at all, he keeps going the same direction Our governments can still afford to play this game of supporting these extremists and 'moderates' for geo-political reasons/interests since we are far away from the region and we have no border at all with these troubled region called the middle east. But Turkey's case/situation is different since it has a large border with both Syria and Iraq. so its decisions/views should be different.
> 
> I expect things to get alot worse for Turkey before they get any better in the coming moths/years.This is just the beginning. Will be interesting to see what happens this coming days/months.



You better worry about your country. Niggas cutting head of English woman in Britain, not in my country.


----------



## mike2000

Ceylal said:


> WORLD SECURITY WATCH TERRORISM & SECURITY
> *Syrian Kurds give women grenades in last-ditch defense against Islamic State*
> 
> View attachment 119293
> 
> *Islamic State forces are trying to oust the Kurdish defenders of Kobane, a Syrian town on the border with Turkey. News agencies have posted photographs showing the militants apparently raising their flag in the town, which Turkey had vowed to defend. *
> 
> *By Arthur Bright, Staff writer OCTOBER 6, 2014*
> 
> 
> View attachment 119294
> 
> Fighting around Kobane is turning increasingly desperate, as the forces of the self-declared Islamic State threaten to overrun the Syrian border town's Kurdish defenders.
> 
> Syrian Kurdish official Idris Nahsen told Agence France-Presse that IS forces are within a kilometer of the town to the south, but their latest attempt to advance had been repulsed by Kurdish forces. Although airstrikes by US-led coalition forces had helped slow the IS advance on Saturday, Mr. Nahsen said airstrikes alone would not be enough to break the siege on Kobane.
> 
> NBC News reports that the situation is becoming desperate in Kobane, where civilians of all ages are being recruited to help with the town's defense.
> 
> "Everybody is fighting in Kobani. There are women my age who have been given hand grenades to throw," said 63-year-old Alife Ali, as she waited in the hospital, a small child in her arms. "Our people dug a [16 feet] deep and wide ditch around the town to protect it. We will fight to the last person." Hassan waited anxiously outside a room for a 20-year-old female relative, wounded in the fighting. "She took up arms," he said. "They gave her a gun though she had no experience." His mother, sitting next to him, said of ISIS: "God curse them. They are worse than monsters. Look at what they did to our people."
> 
> According to the London-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a female suicide bomber was among those who engaged IS forces, killing herself at an IS post on Sunday. The Observatory told AFP that is was the first time that such a tactic has been used by Kurdish fighters against the Islamic militants. Nahsen confirmed to AFP that the bombing had taken place, though he did not say whether it would be repeated. "I don't know. It is related to the situation. We don't have this strategy," he said.
> 
> The BBC reports that the Kurds in Kobane areangry that they have yet to receive help from Turkey, which promised last week that it would prevent the town from falling to the IS advance. Turkey has yet to act beyond patrolling the border, however. Turkish forces did deploy tear gas Monday against crowds of observers and reporters who had gathered along the border. The BBC's Paul Adams reports that one of the gas canisters shattered their vehicle's rear windshield and set the van on fire briefly.
> 
> The Christian Science Monitor reported last week that Turkey's apparent reluctance to act may stem from fears of fueling a resurgence of Kurdish separatism, which it has long tried to suppress. The Monitor notes that the Turkish government has been negotiating a peace deal with the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK), an outlawed Kurdish militant group, but that deal is now in jeopardy.
> 
> In return for expanded freedoms, the government wants the PKK to lay down its arms. But the strife in Kobane could put those talks at risk. Last week Murat Karayilan, a high-ranking commander in the PKK, told a Kurdish TV station that peace negotiations with the Turkish government were "finished."
> 
> “The cease-fire and the peace process is in a very fragile situation,” Ertugrul Kurkcu, a member of Parliament for the pro-Kurdish Peace and Democracy Party, the political affiliate of the PKK, tells The Christian Science Monitor.
> 
> “The state of the cease-fire is not only determined by the situation in Turkey, but the situation in the entire Kurdish nation,” Mr. Kurkcu says, alluding to the Kurdish-populated region of Syria, referred to by Kurds as Rojava.
> 
> Cenk Sidar, CEO of Sidar Global Partners, a Turkey-focused political and strategic risk consultancy firm, told the Monitor that “The perception that the Turks weren’t quickly willing to help the Kurds in Kobane has created a trauma in Kurdish minds and it will be very hard to restore trust.” If Kobane falls to IS forces, Mr. Sidar said, "The peace process will be over."
> ​



Why is it that we dont hear any comments from the democracy loving 'FSA alias moderate syrian rebels' condemning or pledging to fight ISIS and other extremists Alqaeda link groups like Al nusra etc?  I thought they said they are fighting for the 'Syrian people'? Why are they silent on this? In fact some of them have even criticised the U.S led air strikes against their alliy ISIS because they say it weakens the opposition to Assad. I couldn't believe it when i red this news. They are even more pathetic than i thought. These scums called 'moderate rebels' have even been cooperating with ISIS,ALnusra and other terrorists groups in thier fight against the Syrian government and they don't care where they get support be it from ISIS or whoever as far as they are their ennemy's ennemy. So they are all different sides of the same coin
I just pity the poor civilians,women and children who are caught up in this great game being played.  However we will keep supporting/financing/arming our freedom/democracy loving moderate rebels



Alienoz_TR said:


> You better worry about your country. Niggas cutting head of English woman in Britain, not in my country.


This is a discussion forum bro. everybody is free to comment/state his point of view. Afterall, this is called PAKISTAN DEFENCE FORUM' Not TURKISH defence forum. So i can comment on which ever topic i want, bar turkish defence forum.
Moreover, Britain is wayyyyy more safer/stable than Turkey with all due respect, though Turkey isn't doing bad compared to its peers in the middle east(i dont know if that will last though, ISIS and other extremist groups might change that.lol).


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Alienoz_TR said:


> Allahu Akbar!!!!!!!!!!


You just praised a horde of Satan in the name of your God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Brave last stand so much hate for the Kurds especially from there Muslim neighbours... 
Like every nation Kurds may have a mixed history some bad some good like i know Saladin was a Kurd


----------



## Al-Kurdi

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> You just praised a horde of Satan in the name of your God.



95% of all the Turks support IS when it comes to Kurds. And they have since the begining of the conflict. Since the begining of the conflict they have wanted to take control over the Kurdish regions. And they were right to be worried. Their father is getting burned




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=815107305177991




.
It was a long time ago since Kurds were as united as they are now.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> You just praised a horde of Satan in the name of your God.



You Americans created it. Be proud.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

mri1024 2 said:


> Brave last stand so much hate for the Kurds especially from there Muslim neighbours...
> Like every nation Kurds may have a mixed history some bad some good like i know Saladin was a Kurd



It wasn't Kurds who started embracing western nationalist sentiments, it wasn't Kurds who occupied others land but here we are non-belivers, our women are halal etc. The muslim world cries for Filistin, yet they don't utter A WORD when it comes to Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Al-Kurdi said:


> 95% of all the Turks support IS when it comes to Kurds. And they have since the begining of the conflict. Since the begining of the conflict they have wanted to take control over the Kurdish regions. And they were right to be worried. Their father is getting burned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=815107305177991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It was a long time ago since Kurds were as united as they are now.


PKK are just as bad as ISIS so shut it, Turkey is for Kurds too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> It wasn't Kurds who started embracing western nationalist sentiments, it wasn't Kurds who occupied others land but here we are non-belivers, our women are halal etc. The muslim world cries for Filistin, yet they don't utter A WORD when it comes to Kurds.



You collaborate with imperialists, Jews, communists against Muslim countries in the region. 

You supported USA in the invasion, now you pay the price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519938452205613058


Alienoz_TR said:


> You collaborate with imperialists, Jews, communists against Muslim countries in the region.
> 
> You supported USA in the invasion, now you pay the price.



look who is talking mr marionet NATO.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Alienoz_TR said:


> You Americans created it. Be proud.


I should be proud of that? Shut the phuck up, tearing up the middle east is something I am not proud of.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> PKK are just as bad as ISIS so shut it, Turkey is for Kurds too.



Turkey for Kurds? Where have u been all these years? Turkey is for Turks since Ataturk. Remember there are no Kurds in Turkey, they are mountain Turks.


----------



## Winchester

Al-Kurdi said:


> It wasn't Kurds who started embracing western nationalist sentiments, it wasn't Kurds who occupied others land but here we are non-belivers, our women are halal etc. The muslim world cries for Filistin, yet they don't utter A WORD when it comes to Kurds.


i will be honest here i don't have much knowledge regarding your conflict with the Turks....on Palestine there is clarity because the oppressor happens to be Non-Muslim country...just get the feeling here that tackling ISIS is not seen as a priority


----------



## Alienoz_TR

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I should be proud of that? Shut the phuck up, tearing up the middle east is something I am not proud of.



Oh oh, so you said I am not proud, and threw all the responsibility at others' back. Clever, very clever.

You know how many children suffer from birth defects or DEPLETED URANIUM???

This is you, this is USA:


----------



## Serpentine

Al-Kurdi said:


> It wasn't Kurds who started embracing western nationalist sentiments, it wasn't Kurds who occupied others land but here we are non-belivers, our women are halal etc. The muslim world cries for Filistin, yet they don't utter A WORD when it comes to Kurds.


Muslim world is a huge joke. No one will shed tears for you unless it's in their interest. If you want ti survive, first you should raise some brave leaders, not spineless ones like Barzani and other gangs who are fighting among themselves.
You do not like any of countries who have Kurdish population, but whether you like it or not, it was Iran who first and foremost, came to Kurds help and sent many arms for Barzani to repel the first wave of IS attacks. They were literally going to endanger Erbil and even capture it, since Barzani thought he was in a safe haven and he could finally exploit the situation in Iraq to achieve his dreams, but when the IS knocked on his door, things changed. You do not like Iran for whatever reason, but as Barzani himself said, Iran was the first country who came to your help, without asking for anything.

Another funny thing is that, while their brothers and sisters are being killed by IS, PJAK terrorists are still attacking Iran's borders these days. These paper tigers should go and show their teeth for IS, not for the same country who sent arms and advisers for fellow Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oublious

Al-Kurdi said:


> 95% of all the Turks support IS when it comes to Kurds. And they have since the begining of the conflict. Since the begining of the conflict they have wanted to take control over the Kurdish regions. And they were right to be worried. Their father is getting burned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=815107305177991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It was a long time ago since Kurds were as united as they are now.




Turks support isis against pkk facists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

mri1024 2 said:


> i will be honest here i don't have much knowledge regarding your conflict with the Turks....on Palestine there is clarity because the oppressor happens to be Non-Muslim country...just get the feeling here that tackling ISIS is not seen as a priority



Let me sum it up for you. The Ottoman Empire had fallen. Ataturk stepped out as the savior of a Turkish republic who didn't even consider himself as muslim. Turkey was created but during negoitation talks after Turkey's defeat in ww1, it was planned for Kurds to have their own state. But Turkey didn'taccept that and the west didn't really bother plus Kurds weren't even given a voice. Turkey wasn't a muslim state at all. It was a secularist ultra nationalist state. Within those borders there lived a big ethnic group called the Kurds. At the begining everything was fine until pan-turan policies came into order. Kurdish language was forbidden, Kurdish culture was forbidden, Kurdish names of rivers, mountains, cities, villages all was forcibly changed into Turkish. EVERYTHING GOT TURKIFIED and u consider a Muslim state to do such an act? Not even IS are as sick as them, atleast they recognize a geographical area called Kurdistan. Even Ataturk did but his predecessors... Kurds were heavily opressed. Imagine China coming taking over Pakiststan, forcing you all to stop speaking your native languages and just speak chinese. Force their culture upon you, change the names of your valleys and cities to chinese, not even allowing you to have a Pakistani name. Turkey even banned 3 letters since they were common in Kurdish language, how sick is that?! You see what I mean? 

Since then Kurds have gone through numerous rebellions against the occupier state. 

The Dersim Rebellion:

"In explaining the reason for the Kurdish rebellion to the British foreign secretary Anthony Eden he said the following:[6]

The government has tried to assimilate the Kurdish people for years, oppressing them, banning publications in Kurdish, persecuting those who speak Kurdish, forcibly deporting people from fertile parts of Kurdistan for uncultivated areas of Anatolia where many have perished. The prisons are full of non-combatants, intellectuals are shot, hanged or exiled to remote places. Three million Kurds, demand to live in freedom and peace in their own country.

Note: it is very likely that this letter was not sent by Seyid Riza, but by a Kurdish nationalist from Dersim who took refuge in Syria, named Nuri Dersimi. He was trying to get support for the Kurdish nationalist cause from Western powers (which he didn't get). The Turkish state used the letter to incriminate Seyid Riza of rebelling against the state but never proved that the letter was written by him. English archives supposedly show that the signature underneath was from Nuri Dersimi.[7]

Sheikh Said Rebellion: 

The Azadî was dominated by officers from the former Hamidiye, a Kurdish tribal militia established under the Ottoman Empire to deal with the Armenians and sometimes even to keep the Kizilbash under control. According to various historias the main reason the revolt took place was that various elements of Turkish society were unhappy with Mustafa Kemal Atatürk's abolition of the Islamic Caliphate system. There have been questionable British sources who label this as a nationalistic revolt by Kurds[_citation needed_]. While it can be considered we must understand that Britain was a sworn enemy of both the Islamic Caliphate and the Turks. According to British intelligence reports, the Azadî officers had eleven grievances. Apart from inevitable Kurdish cultural demands and complaints of Turkish maltreatment, this list also detailed fears of imminent massdeportations of Kurds. They also registered annoyance that the name Kurdistan did not appear on maps, at restrictions on the Kurdish language and on Kurdish education and objections to alleged Turkish economic exploitation of Kurdish areas, at the expense of Kurds.[_citation needed_]

It was Sheikh Said who convinced Hamidiye commanders to support a fight for the return of Islamic Caliphate system.[9]

Kurdish rebellions in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

In order to open lebensraum for themselves, Kurds killed first Alevi Turkmens, then Armenians, and Assyrians. Now they claim a foreign territory as their own. 

Anybody here to give history lesson to this Kurd?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Serpentine said:


> Muslim world is a huge joke. No one will shed tears for you unless it's in their interest. If you want ti survive, first you should raise some brave leaders, not spineless ones like Barzani and other gangs who are fighting among themselves.
> You do not like any of countries who have Kurdish population, but whether you like it or not, it was Iran who first and foremost, came to Kurds help and sent many arms for Barzani to repel the first wave of IS attacks. They were literally going to endanger Erbil and even capture it, since Barzani thought he was in a safe haven and he could finally exploit the situation in Iraq to achieve his dreams, but when the IS knocked on his door, things changed. You do not like Iran for whatever reason, but as Barzani himself said, Iran was the first country who came to your help, without asking for anything.
> 
> Another funny thing is that, while their brothers and sisters are being killed by IS, PJAK terrorists are still attacking Iran's borders these days. These paper tigers should go and show their teeth for IS, not for the same country who sent arms and advisers for fellow Kurds.



The most opressed groups in Iran= Kurds and Baloch. There is a reason why there have been countless of Kurdish revolts against Iran. And why people still despise Iran. Iran commited big crimes against Kurds. 

Anyway Kurds are demonstrating against IS all over Eastern Kurdistan(iran)

In mahabad:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152559454957713





Demonstrations planed for tomorrow in: Kermanshan Paveh Mehabad Sanandaj Piranshar Baneh Bokan Sardasht Ourmye Saghez Mariwan


----------



## Serpentine

Al-Kurdi said:


> The most opressed groups in Iran= Kurds and Baloch. There is a reason why there have been countless of Kurdish revolts against Iran. And why people still despise Iran. Iran commited big crimes against Kurds.
> Anyway Kurds are demonstrating against IS all over Eastern Kurdistan(iran)


You missed my whole point and posted a video of demonstrations, I think it's better to leave it.

Edit: What's with the Turkish flag they are holding?


----------



## 1000

Looks like it's time to bring back some recent history.

From one Kurd to another

Vivian the Yazidi MP







As she said


> There is no ISIS, t*hey are revolutionary freedom fighters* aganst Shi'a opression

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## damm1t

@Al-Kurdi

Dude seriously you need to stop call others' soils eastern kurdistan western kurdistan etc... no one will give you a cm2 of their own and you have no capability or power to gain it...all you can do is sucking westerners' and create terrorism/chaos.. Too bad our govt. was soft against you but the people of Turkey will be not. This stupid thread all about dramaticize the situation by showing kurds as poor people... This is a terrorist vs terrorist situation actually we enjoy how IS slaughter fvking rats... hopefully our army will not move a finger to save your over kicked ***...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usernameless

all other Kurds should take note from Iranian Kurds on how to protest, if that video reflects all protests. i applaud you, Iranian Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

Serpentine said:


> You missed my whole point and posted a video of demonstrations, I think it's better to leave it.
> 
> Edit: What's with the Turkish flag they are holding?



That's because they love us 

Look closer to the flags. They have been marked x with red lines.
Someone should tell those fools that red on red doesn't show well. Now they look like isil hating, Turkey loving protesters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Al-Kurdi said:


> It wasn't Kurds who started embracing western nationalist sentiments, it wasn't Kurds who occupied others land but here we are non-belivers, our women are halal etc. The muslim world cries for Filistin, yet they don't utter A WORD when it comes to Kurds.


of course we do…. **** isis bro.. we are behind you… but did u support "filistin" or were u backing israel?


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> 95% of all the Turks support IS when it comes to Kurds. And they have since the begining of the conflict. Since the begining of the conflict they have wanted to take control over the Kurdish regions. And they were right to be worried. Their father is getting burned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=815107305177991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It was a long time ago since Kurds were as united as they are now.



Yeah, do some more. Test our patience....over 10 PKK sympathizers shot dead.

This is the latest heval met his end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Sinan said:


> Yeah, do some more. Test our patience....over 10 PKK sypatihers shot dead.
> 
> This is the latest heval met his end.



Looks like gas canisters ran out. We should have thrown flowers instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

They are making crosses over them and burning them. Same with Kurds in europe and in southern kurdistan.


----------



## 1000

This one is good as well, the self pro-claimed Mufti who was disguising ISIS are revolutionary tribes was being hosted in Arbil by Barzani, this was in June 2014. 






ISIS are freedom fighters


----------



## -SINAN-

Turkish bros, please vote for this man in the next election. He will end the Kurdish issue once and for all.

Also listen to him.


----------



## al-Hasani

usernameless said:


> all other Kurds should take note from Iranian Kurds on how to protest, if that video reflects all protests. i applaud you, Iranian Kurds.



Because unlike in Turkey any such protests in Iran are dealt with live bullets. Look no further than the protests back in 2009 in Tehran and elsewhere. I cannot post graphic photos but you and others can google yourself.

Also none of the protestors in Turkey are going to be detained for years without a trail and the unlucky ones are not going to be condemned to death with the excuse being them being "enemies of God". That's probably why.

Iranian Kurds would behave in the exact same manner had they been in Turkey. Nothing tells us that they would not. After all their Kurdistan also encompasses large areas of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## usernameless

al-Hasani said:


> Because unlike in Turkey any such protests in Iran are dealt with live bullets. Look no further than the protests back in 2009 in Tehran and elsewhere. I cannot post graphic photos but you and others can google yourself.
> 
> Also none of the protestors in Turkey are going to be detained for years without a trail and the unlucky ones are not going to be condemned to death with the excuse being them being "enemies of God". That's probably why.
> 
> Iranian Kurds would behave in the exact same manner had they been in Turkey. Nothing tells us that they would not.


exactly mate, just as i suspected while writing that comment. these rioting pkk rats must be dealt with an iron fist, otherwise they wont understand. give them a finger, they will take your hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Al-Kurdi said:


> FSA fighting with YPG in Eastern Kobanê.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go take care of your fellow Romanian beggers literally camping outside every single supermarket all over Sweden. Kurds aren't asking a shit from Turkey. Kurds are pissed over Turkey co-operating with them, closing the border to prevent Kurds from joining the fight. And we all know that with a buffer zone Turkey wants to take over kobanê when/if it falls, instead of letting arms go through.




Those "Romanian" beggers look alot like the people in the pictures on the first page of the thread,..gypsies.


----------



## Syrian Lion

1. Ayn Alarab.
2. F$A is working with PYD, PYD is paying the prices of their mistakes for working with terrorists... 
3. Syrian kurds betrayed themselves before they betrayed Syria...


----------



## Kshatriya87

Next stop, Turkey.


----------



## -SINAN-

Kshatriya87 said:


> Next stop, Turkey.


Second stop, India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kshatriya87

Sinan said:


> Second stop, India.


 
Nope. After Turkey comes Afghanistan, then Pakistan.


----------



## Tameem

*Mudar Zahran*
*@Mudar_Zahran*


*The #ISIS bas.....rd who beheaded a Kurdish woman fighter in Kobani was killed earlier today.







*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Kshatriya87 said:


> Nope. After Turkey comes Afghanistan, then Pakistan.


And İ say it is India.

------------------------------------------------

YPG escaping Kobane by disquising themselves as woman.


----------



## Kshatriya87

Sinan said:


> And İ say it is India.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> YPG escaping Kobane by disquising themselves as woman.
> View attachment 120518


 
What? You expect them to catch an Air India flight, put their tanks and armoured vehicles in the luggage space, RPGs and Kalashnikovs in the cabon baggage and land in Delhi ? lol


----------



## -SINAN-

Kshatriya87 said:


> What? You expect them to catch an Air India flight, put their tanks and armoured vehicles in the luggage space, RPGs and Kalashnikovs in the cabon baggage and land in Delhi ? lol



Yeap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Sinan said:


> YPG escaping Kobane by disquising themselves as woman.
> View attachment 120518


LOL what ?  

not like IS are just going to give them free passage if they see women fleeing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kshatriya87

Sinan said:


> Yeap.


 
Okay then. We will welcome them with flowers and tea.


----------



## -SINAN-

Kshatriya87 said:


> Okay then. We will welcome them with flowers and tea.


Doesn't matter.... you are Kuffar according to them


----------



## Kshatriya87

Sinan said:


> Doesn't matter.... you are Kuffar according to them


 
And they are targets, according to us. We will shoot them in the *** and send them back.


----------



## -SINAN-

Kshatriya87 said:


> And they are targets, according to us. We will shoot them in the *** and send them back.


Nice.


----------



## gau8av

guys, please keep this about Kobani. Serious situation there, updates and discussion only.. thanks.


----------



## Kshatriya87

Sinan said:


> Nice.


 
On a serious note though. Kobani is right next to Turkey border gates. I know the Turkish military is ready and anticipating an attack from IS. I hope they massively militarise that zone and stop them dead before they enter Turkey.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Tameem said:


> View attachment 120514
> *Mudar Zahran*
> *@Mudar_Zahran*
> 
> 
> *The #ISIS bas.....rd who beheaded a Kurdish woman fighter in Kobani was killed earlier today.
> *



Fake.


----------



## -SINAN-

Kshatriya87 said:


> anticipating an attack from IS.


Wrong.

They have no intention to attack Turkey. We are not a failed state, ISIS won't risk to fight against us.


----------



## Tameem

Alienoz_TR said:


> Fake.



Another Fake Poster....hummmmm







Another Fake......This Kurdish woman dies fighting Isis in Kobani recently.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Tameem said:


> Another Fake Poster....hummmmm
> 
> View attachment 120573



Dead female PKK members, I see.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sinan said:


> Wrong.
> 
> They have no intention to attack Turkey. We are not a failed state, ISIS won't risk to fight against us.


Then either you don't know them or there is something between both of you under the table.

any way those isis looking to make a khilafah islamiah means they want to bring all the muslim countries under their rule so you are next no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

Alienoz_TR said:


> Dead female PKK members, I see.



This one Still Alive in Ayn al Arab.....hummmmm


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Tameem said:


> This one Still Alive in Ayn al Arab.....hummmmm
> 
> View attachment 120591



We dunno whether she is in it.


----------



## Tameem

Alienoz_TR said:


> We dunno whether she is in it.



Dead or Alive....still better from MEN hiding cowardly behind their Logic.


----------



## -SINAN-

Malik Alashter said:


> Then either you don't know them or there is something between both of you under the table.
> 
> any way those isis looking to make a khilafah islamiah means they want to bring all the muslim countries under their rule so you are next no doubt.



Be realistic....you think 30.000 militants can oppose our military ?? Really ?

They will never attack Turkey, they have no goals in Turkey.


----------



## Armstrong

@Sinan @usernameless @xenon54 @flamer84 - whatever the differences one has to admit that Kurdish women are  !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Tameem said:


> Dead or Alive....still better from MEN hiding cowardly behind their Logic.



You say: kurdish women fight while kurdish men hide. I agree.


----------



## Mosamania

My biggest problem with the world currently, is that condoning of child soldiers by Kurdish militants, I frankly don't care at all about the ISIS-Kurdish front, and the Turk in me is actually quite pleased to see the both of them fighting one another, but the Kurdish child soldiers is distressing me, those do not belong in the battlefield, this whole situation is like a prelude to Shadow Moses and Sniper Wolf.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi

qamar1990 said:


> of course we do…. **** isis bro.. we are behind you… but did u support "filistin" or were u backing israel?



No not really, all you bother about is "death to zionists".There are Kurds who have died for Filistin, there are Kurds who fought in Bekka valley against Israel.


----------



## Tameem

Alienoz_TR said:


> You say: kurdish women fight while kurdish men hide. I agree.



Absolutely, We are talking about Men....don't need to take it personal....turk!


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Tameem said:


> Absolutely, We are talking about Men....don't need to take it personal....turk!



I dont take it personal. And i dunno what are u trying to say, or prove.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

al-Hasani said:


> Because unlike in Turkey any such protests in Iran are dealt with live bullets. Look no further than the protests back in 2009 in Tehran and elsewhere. I cannot post graphic photos but you and others can google yourself.
> 
> Also none of the protestors in Turkey are going to be detained for years without a trail and the unlucky ones are not going to be condemned to death with the excuse being them being "enemies of God". That's probably why.
> 
> Iranian Kurds would behave in the exact same manner had they been in Turkey. Nothing tells us that they would not. After all their Kurdistan also encompasses large areas of Iran.



Already over 1000 are detained. I wish Kurds in Iran would do the same public destruction but as you said Iran is a whole other thing. During 2009 only a couple got killed, if Kurds would have joined it would have been in several hundreds. It is also funny that Kurds are free to protest in Tehran but in the Kurdish cities like in Meriwan 30 has been detained while they are simple protesting.

Demonstrators in Mehabad: "From Mehabad to Kobani, we do not recognize any borders" referring to the occupying state borders dividing Kurdistan. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152729145054383





The major difference is however that the ones doing the attacks in Turkey are YDG-H, these are organized urban forces, with HQ's and everything all over Kurdish populated cities who commits the attacks. In Iran and Iraq they are normal citizens and they wouldn't do such a thing.



flamer84 said:


> Those "Romanian" beggers look alot like the people in the pictures on the first page of the thread,..gypsies.


Then gypsies gotta constitute the majority of your population no?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519855288464449536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520001815837163523

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519992147316314113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519877014636224512


----------



## qamar1990

Al-Kurdi said:


> No not really, all you bother about is "death to zionists".There are Kurds who have died for Filistin, there are Kurds who fought in Bekka valley against Israel.


wow your one grateful person… perhaps you deserve whats coming to u….
the imam in my masjid is a kurd and we are really close… all i have to say is **** isis… and **** zionists and anybody that supports them.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519987046010462209


qamar1990 said:


> wow your one grateful person… perhaps you deserve whats coming to u….
> the imam in my masjid is a kurd and we are really close… all i have to say is **** isis… and **** zionists and anybody that supports them.



I wasn't exact but with "you" I meant the muslim world, the muslim leadership. of course there are the ones supporting us but they are few to be honest. Atleast I am not seeing too many.

Seems like IS are reluctant to post all those propaganda videos, I wonder why. Too many of their own caught dead while filming?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519615760931356673
@qamar1990 do you live in the US?

haa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520119800261910528


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> The major difference is however that the ones doing the attacks in Turkey are YDG-H, these are organized urban forces,



Lol... they are PKK supporting kids who covers their with clothes.

If tensions remains same, southeastern cities will suffer the most. OHAL can be decleared (emergency state) which will pass governer's rights to local Army commander. You will see Turkish soldiers roaming the cities, curfew in night. Shooting down the vandals.

It is not like we are facing this sitiation for the first time. In 90's situation was much worse. There were city miliatias in cities who would attack army bases in night.

So, a deep state within state formed deploying, Jitem, Special Forces, Hizbullah on these city militias many simply dissappered, some dissapered in jail. So lost their mind in infamous Diyarbakır jail.

While general Osman Pamukoğlu slayed thousands of PKK in Northern Iraq. When we came in to 2000, PKK's back was broken. They decleared statemale, halted all of it's operations in Turkey and withdrew to Mount Kandil.

Remember when Erdoğan came into power. His motto was "Zero Terror" it wasn't his success but previous government's.

We can always turn back to that Era, it's so simple. But traitor Erdoğan is soft that's the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Al-Kurdi said:


> Already over 1000 are detained. I wish Kurds in Iran would do the same public destruction but as you said Iran is a whole other thing. During 2009 only a couple got killed, if Kurds would have joined it would have been in several hundreds. It is also funny that Kurds are free to protest in Tehran but in the Kurdish cities like in Meriwan 30 has been detained while they are simple protesting.
> 
> Demonstrators in Mehabad: "From Mehabad to Kobani, we do not recognize any borders" referring to the occupying state borders dividing Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152729145054383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major difference is however that the ones doing the attacks in Turkey are YDG-H, these are organized urban forces, with HQ's and everything all over Kurdish populated cities who commits the attacks. In Iran and Iraq they are normal citizens and they wouldn't do such a thing.
> 
> 
> Then gypsies gotta constitute the majority of your population no?



@Al-Kurdi

I think that it is better for you Kurds to go the political way. You are best positioned in Northern Iraq and the northernmost areas of Syria. I can't see a Kurdish state in Turkey nor Iran (especially) in the foreseeable future.

Anyway you should know that most Arabs got no problems with Kurds, in fact there are some Kurds living in Arab countries outside of Iraq and Syria, but personally I would have preferred if your conduct was different in Iraq. Here I refer to the Kirkuk question and other issues. Also the Arabs who now live in Kurdistan have come to stay I believe just like the Kurds in Baghdad and Diyala. Moreover Kurdistan was already a multicultural state that was inhabited by the native Assyrians, Chaldeans and other minorities such as Shabaks and Yazidis.

Also just a question. What stops Kurds from declaring their own state in Kurdistan? I guess they don't due to the economical support Baghdad gives them and due to all those territories that are disputed. That might tricker a war between Iraq and Kurdistan and that would be catastrophic for a land-locked country surrounded by hostile states, a state with few farmlands and resources outside the oil in Kirkuk.

I got no idea about the situation in Iran but knowing how the regime treats a lot of the minorities that form almost 50% (!) of the population I would not be surprised by anything. The only reason why Arabic is taught in Iran is because of the system and because Arabic is the lingua franca of Islam and the Muslim world.* Otherwise the Iranian Arabs, despite living in the most rich area of Iran and the most historical (Elam, oil and gas) that is bordering Southern Iraq and just across Kuwait/KSA, many still live in poverty and suffer from discrimination;*












Al-Ahwaz.com | حركة التحرير الوطني الأحوازي | NLMA

Democratic Solidarity Party of Alahwaz | DSPA | Ahwaz | Official Site of Democratic Solidarity Party of Alahwaz | DSPA | Ahwaz

Ahwaz News Agency





A lot of information online but that is why I support Kurds in Iran also. It is also good to see that Kurds work with FSA. Too late though I say. ISIS are too strong now thanks to the world community (including the regional leaders) not doing anything.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Lol... they are PKK supporting kids who covers their with clothes.
> 
> If tensions remains same, southeastern cities will suffer the most. OHAL can be decleared (emergency state) which will pass governer's rights to local Army commander. You will see Turkish soldiers roaming the cities, curfew in night. Shooting down the vandals.
> 
> It is not like we are facing this sitiation for the first time. In 90's situation was much worse. There were city miliatias in cities who would attack army bases in night.
> 
> So, a deep state within state formed deploying, Jitem, Special Forces, Hizbullah on these city militias many simply dissappered, some dissapered in jail. So lost their mind in infamous Diyarbakır jail.
> 
> While general Osman Pamukoğlu slayed thousands of PKK in Northern Iraq. When we came in to 2000, PKK's back was broken. They decleared statemale, halted all of it's operations in Turkey and withdrew to Mount Kandil.
> 
> Remember when Erdoğan came into power. His motto was "Zero Terror" it wasn't his success but previous government's.
> 
> We can always turn back to that Era, it's so simple. But traitor Erdoğan is soft that's the problem.



There is already curfews in several regions, the army has already been sent in. IS supporting police forces and Hizbullah and other shit groups are already in place and are clashing with Kurds.


----------



## A.Rafay

Kurds are brave people, fighting ISIS in their areas without major support. They deserve their own country. After the war is over when ISIS and Assad are defeated, Kurds should be given a new country carved from Syria and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> There is already curfews in several regions, the army has already been sent in.



Curfew is different from OHAL. Curfew is decleared for certain cities or towns. And it's not permenant. It can be one day or can be expanded for several days if needed.

OHAL is an entirely different thing. It's applied to a region. Like Hakkari City and all of the towns around it.

This was the previous OHAL region.





For further info. OHAL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Al-Kurdi said:


> IS supporting police forces and Hizbullah and other shit groups are already in place and are clashing with Kurds.



Don't made things up. 

23 People died because of these protests. Clashes occur between Hude-Par (Kurdish Islamists)Free Cause Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and PKK supporters. As for now Kurds are killing Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

PKK and their supporters are fucktards......... not all Kurds though............ 



xenon54 said:


> pkk supporters logic: Isis atacking Kobane, lets attack Turks who provide shelter to 200'000 Kurds from Syria...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ceylal said:


> *THE WOMEN OF KOBANI*
> Fleeing the Islamic State militants, they’ve left behind not only their homes in Syria, but also their husbands and sons who have stayed to fight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119105
> View attachment 119106
> View attachment 119107
> View attachment 119108
> View attachment 119109
> View attachment 119110
> View attachment 119111
> 
> SHASDAR AREF WOKE UP NEXT TO HER HUSBAND, MAZLOM IBRAHIM, AND THREE CHILDREN ON FRIDAY MORNING. It was the family's eighth day in a gray, plastic tent with only a plastic sheet covering the gravel floor. They have stayed here in this empty lot turned refugee camp since crossing the border into Turkey after fleeing their village in Syria more than two weeks ago. Friday was also the day Aref’s husband disappeared.
> 
> The young family and their neighbors -- who, like them, are Syrian Kurds -- have settled into the monotony of their new daily routine as refugees. They drink tea in the shade of roughly 100 tents just like theirs in an empty lot in Suruç, a medium-sized town a little over three miles into Turkey from the Syrian border.
> 
> That morning Aref had taken her children to use the bathroom -- a half-completed building of bare concrete and protruding steel hastily outfitted with portable toilets for the influx from Kobani. When they returned to their tent, Ibrahim, Aref’s husband of five years, was gone. He’d gone back to fight for Kobani, their home, and what is now the latest target of the Islamic State’s brutal sweep across the region.
> 
> Ibrahim would join an unknown number of fighters defending the city with People’s Protection Units (commonly known as the YPG) -- the armed wing of the Kurdish Supreme Committee of Syrian Kurdistan. They are vastly outgunned and ill equipped to fend off the IS offensive, and their calls for international assistance (for weapons) have so far gone unheeded.
> 
> Aref is among the countless thousands of women who have crossed into Turkey with only what little they could carry. Many have waited weeks on the Syrian side of the border. After finally reaching the bottlenecked border gate, they’re funneled through to the Turkish side, where they undergo a series of health and security checks before being deposited onto a dusty plain where they then must wait for trucks to collect them. Where they trucks will deliver them, however, is unknown.
> 
> The women and children, like Aref and her sons, sit with piles of white sacks filled with clothes and other necessities. Many are overcome by the hasty exodus they were forced to make from Kobani and all the uncertainty that awaits, unsure whether they’ll ever see their homes, or their men -- their boys -- again.


Another community will go into the pages of history like the Yazidis.


----------



## xenon54 out

Hyperion said:


> PKK and their supporters are fucktards......... not all Kurds though............


*One thing should be clear for everyone, we arent talking about Kurds generally but pkk supporters who are burning supermarkets and busses with people in it. (generally speaking)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyperion

@xenon54, mate it's a battle of wits (also know as propaganda and commonly reffered to as "battle of hearts and minds")....... trust you me, there is not "heart" involved anywhere in the equation.

Turkey needs better management of propaganda machine. Whosoever is responsible is for it ar the moment is a big fail!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hyperion said:


> @xenon54, mate it's a battle of wits (also know as propaganda and commonly reffered to as "battle of hearts and minds")....... trust you me, there is not "heart" involved anywhere in the equation.
> 
> *Turkey needs better management of propaganda machine. Whosoever is responsible is for it ar the moment is a big fail!*


Just like our foreign policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

al-Hasani said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> I think that it is better for you Kurds to go the political way. You are best positioned in Northern Iraq and the northernmost areas of Syria. I can't see a Kurdish state in Turkey nor Iran (especially) in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Anyway you should know that most Arabs got no problems with Kurds, in fact there are some Kurds living in Arab countries outside of Iraq and Syria, but personally I would have preferred if your conduct was different in Iraq. Here I refer to the Kirkuk question and other issues. Also the Arabs who now live in Kurdistan have come to stay I believe just like the Kurds in Baghdad and Diyala. Moreover Kurdistan was already a multicultural state that was inhabited by the native Assyrians, Chaldeans and other minorities such as Shabaks and Yazidis.
> 
> Also just a question. What stops Kurds from declaring their own state in Kurdistan? I guess they don't due to the economical support Baghdad gives them and due to all those territories that are disputed. That might tricker a war between Iraq and Kurdistan and that would be catastrophic for a land-locked country surrounded by hostile states, a state with few farmlands and resources outside the oil in Kirkuk.
> 
> I got no idea about the situation in Iran but knowing how the regime treats a lot of the minorities that form almost 50% (!) of the population I would not be surprised by anything. The only reason why Arabic is taught in Iran is because of the system and because Arabic is the lingua franca of Islam and the Muslim world.* Otherwise the Iranian Arabs, despite living in the most rich area of Iran and the most historical (Elam, oil and gas) that is bordering Southern Iraq and just across Kuwait/KSA, many still live in poverty and suffer from discrimination;*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 120747
> 
> 
> Al-Ahwaz.com | حركة التحرير الوطني الأحوازي | NLMA
> 
> 
> Democratic Solidarity Party of Alahwaz | DSPA | Ahwaz | Official Site of Democratic Solidarity Party of Alahwaz | DSPA | Ahwaz
> 
> Ahwaz News Agency
> 
> 
> View attachment 120748
> 
> 
> A lot of information online but that is why I support Kurds in Iran also. It is also good to see that Kurds work with FSA. Too late though I say. ISIS are too strong now thanks to the world community (including the regional leaders) not doing anything.



The Governor of Kirkuk Dr Najmadin Karim has himself said that Kirkuk must have different status in Kurdish since it is so mixed. So belive me there is no kind of racist problems or opression. It's just that many of those Iraqi tribes in Hawijah don't want Kirkuk to belong to Kurds. Well Hawijah isn't under Peshmerga control, it's IS and to be frank I couldn't care about them. They still occupy alot of Kurdish farmlands that they refuse to give back that was driven by Saddam's pan-Arabic policies. But the native Arabs who lives in the city have no problems with Kurds and Kurds don't have with them. 

Most of eastern Diyala are under Kurdish control, those areas are historical Kurdish populated. I mean just looking east at the border we come to Kermashan and other deep traditional Kurdish areas. Kifri, Xanaqin, naft khana just at the border(which was the first place oil was discovered/litearlly rivers of oil. Brits didn't let Kurds to have their state simply because of that oil. The only Kurdish city not under Kurdish admin is Mandali. 

For the million Kurds in Baghdad there isn't much for them there, of course there are some elite, students n stuff. When jews left Baghdad for Israel, they sold all their businesses to the Feyli Kurds, Saddam considered them to be iranian spies and took everything from them, mass slaughtered them. Today most of them basically live in Baghdad ghettos. 

What stops Kurds from declaring independance? Well Kurds didn't want to be part of the new government in Baghdad in the first palce and go ahead with preparing an referndum which is waht they doing when the UN and US in the last minute came to Slemani and pressured them to take part in it. There 2 months lieft or something and if things are improved Kurds will probably withdraw. Baghdad owes Kurdistan alot of money and I mean alot but nothing has been sent, people are unemployed and businesses are leaving. 

Even without Kirkuk there are aprox 45 billion barrels in Kurdistan. And with most of the disputed areas under Kurdish control there is alot of oil. And one thing that is certain is that Peshemrga won't leave. 

Ilam is a Kurdish province and yes they are pumping oil and gas from there. But that is nothing compared to how much oil the regime is pumping in the Arab areas. The backbone of the economic survival of Iran is Khuzestan but all that money is being extracted to Mashad, Tehran and Isfahan. It sickens me seeing their elite just taking money from the non-Persian/Azeri provinces taking the resources for themselves buying Porches, Tehran is sprawling with them.


----------



## qamar1990

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519987046010462209
> 
> 
> I wasn't exact but with "you" I meant the muslim world, the muslim leadership. of course there are the ones supporting us but they are few to be honest. Atleast I am not seeing too many.
> 
> Seems like IS are reluctant to post all those propaganda videos, I wonder why. Too many of their own caught dead while filming?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519615760931356673
> @qamar1990 do you live in the US?
> 
> haa
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520119800261910528


yeah i live in the states… bro isis is the devil… most muslims hate them.. muslims are not in a position to fight period… if they were they would fight israel… we can't control our governments… and you already know why turks are cheering 4 isis…. it has nothing to do with religion but just politics for them. so don't judge us all. most of us are cheering for our kurdish muslim brothers to get rid of this evil called isis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Curfew is different from OHAL. Curfew is decleared for ceratin cities or towns. And it's not permenant. It can be one day or can be expanded for several days if needed.
> 
> OHAL is an entirely different thing. It's applied to a region. Like Hakkari City and all of the towns around it.
> 
> This was the previous OHAL region.
> View attachment 120828
> 
> 
> For further info. OHAL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Don't made things up.
> 
> 23 People died because of these protests. Clashes occur between Hude-Par (Kurdish Islamists)Free Cause Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and PKK supporters. As for now Kurds are killing Kurds.



I see, we will see what happens the 15th because that's the deadline. Kurds have been killing Kurds for ages. Nothing new here. Plenty of Kurdish traitors.


----------



## qamar1990

xenon54 said:


> *One thing should be clear for everyone, we arent talking about Kurds generally but pkk supporters who are burning supermarkets and busses with people in it. (generally speaking)*


nothing wrong with that as well… but the greater evil is isis… so perhaps u guys should set difference aside.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

qamar1990 said:


> nothing wrong with that as well… but the greater evil is isis… so perhaps u guys should set difference aside.



If you want, You come and fight IS.


----------



## xenon54 out

qamar1990 said:


> nothing wrong with that as well… but the greater evil is isis… so perhaps u guys should set difference aside.


Tell this to the 4 peoples familys who died in molotov cocktail fire...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520145027587391488


----------



## Bratva

flamer84 said:


> I wonder who said it first in the Balkans.



Dracula?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

Alienoz_TR said:


> If you want, You come and fight IS.


I'm not in a position to do so…if i do i would join the american army and fight through them…
i don't have problem with anybody.. turks are my brothers and so are kurds..
I'm just saying that these isis guys are pure evil… they killed 1700 shia youths for being simply shia i heard…. thats evil bro.
I'm a sunni muslim just so u no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520135820276015104


----------



## Alienoz_TR

qamar1990 said:


> I'm not in a position to do so…if i do i would join the american army and fight through them…
> i don't have problem with anybody.. turks are my brothers and so are kurds..
> I'm just saying that these isis guys are pure evil… they killed 1700 shia youths for being simply shia i heard…. thats evil bro.
> I'm a sunni muslim just so u no.



And how many Sunnis killed?


----------



## qamar1990

xenon54 said:


> Tell this to the 4 people who died in molotov cocktail fire...


well its up to you guys as always.. like whats more of a threat? pkk or isis?? pkk is nothing compared to isis… I'm surprised u guys haven't finished pkk off already… but as of now i believe isis needs to go but pkk can be dealt with later..
but then again i don't know your politics, I'm just giving my opinion as to what makes sense.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

qamar1990 said:


> well its up to you guys as always.. like whats more of a threat? pkk or isis?? pkk is nothing compared to isis… I'm surprised u guys haven't finished pkk off already… but as of now i believe isis needs to go but pkk can be dealt with later..
> but then again i don't know your politics, I'm just giving my opinion as to what makes sense.



Pkk.


----------



## qamar1990

Alienoz_TR said:


> And how many Sunnis killed?


idk… its not about sunni and shia brother…
we are all muslims… the shias these guys killed aren't alawis like you guys have in turkey who eat pork and all that stuff.. these iraqis shias are muslims… 
not that it should matter…. the fact is they killed many innocent people and thats not tolerable….


----------



## xenon54 out

qamar1990 said:


> well its up to you guys as always.. like whats more of a threat? pkk or isis?? pkk is nothing compared to isis… I'm surprised u guys haven't finished pkk off already… but as of now i believe isis needs to go but pkk can be dealt with later..
> but then again i don't know your politics, I'm just giving my opinion as to what makes sense.


Its hard to cooperate with people who are throwing Molotov coctail at a *Kindergarten*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

Alienoz_TR said:


> Pkk.


well pkk will be finished soon if nobody helps them.



xenon54 said:


> Its hard to cooperate with people who are throwing Molotov coctail at a *Kindergarten*.
> 
> View attachment 120867


i understand that… forget cooperating with them.. but maybe you should bomb isis and in the process finish pkk off as well??


----------



## Alienoz_TR

qamar1990 said:


> idk… its not about sunni and shia brother…
> we are all muslims… the shias these guys killed aren't alawis like you guys have in turkey who eat pork and all that stuff.. these iraqis shias are muslims…
> not that it should matter…. the fact is they killed many innocent people and thats not tolerable….



Nobody protected Sunnis from Shias and Kurds. There you go. IS came.


----------



## qamar1990

Alienoz_TR said:


> Nobody protected Sunnis from Shias and Kurds. There you go. IS came.


we are all muslims bro… sunnis and shias… we all believe in the quran and allah and the last prophet muhammed (pbuh) so why fight each other anyways?? we have call difference i know but most shias are muslims… the iraqi shias are not like the turkish alawi people… they call themselves shias as well i know


----------



## xenon54 out

qamar1990 said:


> i understand that… forget cooperating with them.. but maybe you should bomb isis and in the process finish pkk off as well??


First of all we should arrest all the terrorists rioting in south eastern citys.


----------



## qamar1990

xenon54 said:


> First of all we should arrest all the terrorists rioting in south eastern citys.


thats the police job.. and they are doing it


----------



## xenon54 out

qamar1990 said:


> thats the police job.. and they are doing it


No, its far beyond Police's job, the terrorists came down to the citys having gunfights, the military has to step in.

Diyarbakır'da sokak çatışmaları kamerada! - Milliyet.TV - Haber, Canlı Yayın, Dizi, fragman ve Eğlence Videoları

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damm1t

qamar1990 said:


> we are all muslims bro…



forget the religion for a second... all whats happening around now is under the name of religion, can't you realize it? Religion became a tool for whom wants to use crowds, it became radical and extreme in those hands. All the world sees bearded ordinary muslims as isil terrorists... they changed the perception of Islam around the globe... This area must be cleaned off once and forever starting from kurds, ypg, isil and all other organizations used by the others.
here in Turkey they (kurds) use children to clash with police, and order givers are hiding in the shadows.. fvckin rats

Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## manlion

xenon54 said:


> First of all we should arrest all the terrorists rioting in south eastern citys.



Yes and let ISIS terrorists pass through Turkey border into Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

manlion said:


> Yes and let ISIS terrorists pass through Turkey border into Syria


Stop repeating yourself like a parrot and leave me alone with your empty phrases, quote me if you have something relevant to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Islamic State fighters have seized more than a third of the Syrian border town of Kobani despite U.S.-led air strikes targeting them in and around the mainly Kurdish community, a monitoring group said on Thursday.

The commander of Kobani’s heavily outgunned Kurdish defenders said Islamic State controlled a slightly smaller area of the town, which Islamic State has besieged for three weeks. Controlling Kobani is vital to the Sunni extremist group’s plans to control northern Syria, and would serve as a conduit between their capital, Raqqa, and Syria’s largest city, Aleppo.

In Washington, the Pentagon cautioned on Wednesday that there are limits to what the air strikes can do in Syria before Western-backed, moderate Syrian opposition forces are strong enough to repel Islamic State. Secretary of State John Kerry offered little hope to Kobani’s defenders on Wednesday. “As horrific as it is to watch in real time what is happening in Kobani … you have to step back and understand the strategic objective,” he said.

*KOBANI: WHO’S IN CONTROL?*

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which monitors the country’s civil war, said Islamic State had pushed forward on Thursday. “ISIS control more than a third of Kobani. All eastern areas, a small part of the northeast and an area in the southeast,” said the Observatory’s head, Rami Abdulrahman, referring to Islamic State by an older acronym.

Esmat al-Sheik, head of the Kurdish militia forces in Kobani, said Islamic State fighters had seized about a quarter of the town in the east. “The clashes are ongoing – street battles,” he told Reuters by telephone from the town. However, he acknowledged that the militants had made major gains in the siege..

The United Nations says only a few hundred inhabitants remain in Kobani but the town’s defenders say the battle will end in a massacre if Islamic State overruns the town, giving it a strategic garrison on the Turkish border.

Kobani under siege: Islamic State controls up to a third of town - The Globe and Mail


----------



## manlion

The World Might Not Make It Without the U.S.A. Resuming Its Historic Leadership Role, and This Means Obama Has To Go Now! -

Lyndon LaRouche issued a strong warning on Wednesday that the entire Southwest Asia region is on the very edge of total explosion if the Islamic State (IS) succeeds in taking full control of the Syrian Kurdish city of Kobani. *IS forces are already occupying parts of the city, and they are receiving full support from the Erdogan government in Turkey f*or their genocidal assault on the Syrian Kurdish city of 40,000 people. American and regional sources familiar with the siege are warning that a total IS takeover of Kobani could lead to a Kurdish genocide.

*The Turks are cynically boosting IS's assault on the Kurds as part of their overall support for the jihadists to prevent any kind of Kurdish victory,* leading to demands for greater autonomy. The Turks have shut the border to Kurdish reinforcements attempting to reach Kobani before a massacre takes place. Erdogan is pushing for a no-fly zone over parts of northern Iraq, which is being described as a plan to "Palestinize" the Kurds by herding them into Turkish-controlled refugee camps. He remains committed to the ouster of Assad and is more than willing to use the Islamic State terror as a battering ram.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Nobody protected Sunnis from Shias and Kurds. There you go. IS came.



IS has been the one bombing Sunnis for a decade, who was bombing Mosul daily, ISIS. When they took control no more bombings, no more checkpoints needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> IS has been the one bombing Sunnis for a decade, who was bombing Mosul daily, ISIS. When they took control no more bombings, no more checkpoints needed.



You all seek Saddam to rise from the death. I remember Kurds collaborating with Americans, Shias cheering when Saddam statue demolished. These guys didnt resist back then, now they have to resist.


----------



## ResurgentIran

qamar1990 said:


> we are all muslims bro… sunnis and shias… we all believe in the quran and allah and the last prophet muhammed (pbuh) so why fight each other anyways?? we have call difference i know but most shias are muslims… the iraqi shias are not like the turkish alawi people… they call themselves shias as well i know



Dude dont bother with him.
One instance Alienoz is sectarian Sunni, but the next instance he contradicts himself about the Kurds (whom are also Sunni) so they become an exception.
He advocates for Turkey to save the Iraqi Turkmen (majority of whom are Shias), at the time he is saying Shias are conspiring against Sunnis.

So one second he is pan-Sunni (exception Kurds), but next second he is pan-Turk, which is contradicting to the neo-ottoman Sunni narrative.

Alienoz is all over the place. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

manlion said:


> The World Might Not Make It Without the U.S.A. Resuming Its Historic Leadership Role, and This Means Obama Has To Go Now! -
> 
> Lyndon LaRouche issued a strong warning on Wednesday that the entire Southwest Asia region is on the very edge of total explosion if the Islamic State (IS) succeeds in taking full control of the Syrian Kurdish city of Kobani. *IS forces are already occupying parts of the city, and they are receiving full support from the Erdogan government in Turkey f*or their genocidal assault on the Syrian Kurdish city of 40,000 people. American and regional sources familiar with the siege are warning that a total IS takeover of Kobani could lead to a Kurdish genocide.
> 
> *The Turks are cynically boosting IS's assault on the Kurds as part of their overall support for the jihadists to prevent any kind of Kurdish victory,* leading to demands for greater autonomy. The Turks have shut the border to Kurdish reinforcements attempting to reach Kobani before a massacre takes place. Erdogan is pushing for a no-fly zone over parts of northern Iraq, which is being described as a plan to "Palestinize" the Kurds by herding them into Turkish-controlled refugee camps. He remains committed to the ouster of Assad and is more than willing to use the Islamic State terror as a battering ram.


And Turkey is also responsible for the Ferguson riots, Palestines' suffering at the hands of Israel, ebola outbreak in Africa, justin bieber's birth, China's incursions into India, just to add a few more examples. All these bs media of the west proof once again, even if Turkey didn't join fsa, the west and its media would make Turkey look responsible for the mess anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520268208650330112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

usernameless said:


> And Turkey is also responsible for the Ferguson riots, Palestines' suffering at the hands of Israel, ebola outbreak in Africa, justin bieber's birth, China's incursions into India, just to add a few more examples. All these bs media of the west proof once again, even if Turkey didn't join fsa, the west and its media would make Turkey look responsible for the mess anyway.



what a retarded response , its about Syria and Turkey's role , and how long more are you going to be in denial ? Turkey is complicit in Daesh/ISIS crime against humanity in Syria/Iraq. Apart from providing safe haven for IS , Turkey is allowing Daesh fighters, weapons to pass through its borders into Syria , refusing to close it borders or allow Kurdish reinforcement into Kobani.

\






Turkish Intelligence agents with IS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

manlion said:


> what a retarded response , its about Syria and Turkey's role , and how long more are you going to be in denial ? Turkey is complicit in Daesh/ISIS crime against humanity in Syria/Iraq. Apart from providing safe haven for IS , Turkey is allowing Daesh fighters, weapons to pass through its borders into Syria , refusing to close it borders or allow Kurdish reinforcement into Kobani.
> 
> \
> View attachment 122367
> 
> 
> Turkish Intelligence agents with IS
> 
> View attachment 122368
> 
> 
> View attachment 122369



Are these Pics are Fake?....Any Turk?


----------



## -SINAN-

manlion said:


> what a retarded response , its about Syria and Turkey's role , and how long more are you going to be in denial ? Turkey is complicit in Daesh/ISIS crime against humanity in Syria/Iraq. Apart from providing safe haven for IS , Turkey is allowing Daesh fighters, weapons to pass through its borders into Syria , refusing to close it borders or allow Kurdish reinforcement into Kobani.



Baseless accusations again.



manlion said:


> \


Pic of a bearded guy doesn't makes him being in Turkey.




manlion said:


> Turkish Intelligence agents with IS


Daesh with captured YGP terrorists.

Turkish Troops in Turkey, Daesh in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

manlion said:


> what a retarded response , its about Syria and Turkey's role , and how long more are you going to be in denial ? Turkey is complicit in Daesh/ISIS crime against humanity in Syria/Iraq. Apart from providing safe haven for IS , Turkey is allowing Daesh fighters, weapons to pass through its borders into Syria , refusing to close it borders or allow Kurdish reinforcement into Kobani.
> 
> \
> View attachment 122367
> 
> 
> Turkish Intelligence agents with IS
> 
> View attachment 122368
> 
> 
> View attachment 122369


And i say all these Turkey - isis accusations are false and aimed at cleaning the west's image. If you notice, it's apparently only Turkey and Arab countries that are responsible for creating isis while the west is portraying itself as the angels. Next time use some credible proof, not some pics that everybody can give its own swing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

the situation is so Fvked up that we iranians are praying for PKK terrorists to win the war with these animals 

@ResurgentIran 

the joke's on turk regime , ain't it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> the situation is so Fvked up that we iranians are praying for PKK terrorists to win the war with these animals
> 
> @ResurgentIran
> 
> the joke's on turk regime , ain't it ?



Nice to see you back dadash!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safavid empire

God save kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

usernameless said:


> And i say all these Turkey - isis accusations are false and aimed at cleaning the west's image. If you notice, it's apparently only Turkey and Arab countries that are responsible for creating isis while the west is portraying itself as the angels. Next time use some credible proof, not some pics that everybody can give its own swing.



the debate is not on the origins and creation of IS / Daesh , an off shoot of JAN which was created and funded by all the anti Bashar al-Assad forces. But Turkey played a key by allowing thousands of militants/weapons into Syria to fight Bashar al-Assad.

Even with US airstrikes, the situation in Kobani is getting from bad to worse because of Turkey's inaction even to aid its NATO allies to fight ISIS. So far, it has let the Kurds in Kobani face ISIS alone while its soldiers are watching the encirclement of Kobani from their positions a few meters away. 

Biden spoke the truth about Turkey's role in helping IS in Syria, but Erdogan threw his temper tantrums, demanding an apology. Unfortunately instead of sticking to his gun he apologized.

With so much evidence in the open, there's no need for pictures props


----------



## xenon54 out

manlion said:


> Biden spoke the truth about Turkey's role in helping IS in Syria, but Erdogan threw his temper tantrums, demanding an apology. Unfortunately instead of sticking to his gun he apologized.


And suddenly Biden whos known for his stupid speeches became the new truth speakerr for you guys, funny how things change if its in your interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

xenon54 said:


> And suddenly Biden whos known for his stupid speeches became the new truth speakerr for you guys, funny how things change if its in your interest.



tell us how IS get its weapons and fighters into Syria ?

And whats Turkey's excuse for not fighting with its NATO allies to 'down grade " IS, why is Turkey not allowing Kurdish reinforcement into Kobani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

manlion said:


> tell us how IS get its weapons and fighters into Syria ?
> 
> And whats Turkey's excuse for not ighting with its NATO allies to 'down grade " IS, why is Turkey not allowing Kurdish reinforcement into Kobani


By capturing Iraqi and SAA weapons left behind...


----------



## manlion

xenon54 said:


> By capturing Iraqi and SAA weapons left behind...



and these too were left behind for IS


----------



## -SINAN-

TanBeret said:


> WE ARE ALL KURDS NOW
> 
> 
> Down with ISIS and the Islamist Turkey!
> 
> View attachment 123612



Come to Turkey and fight against us then.

We saved a bullet for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

manlion said:


> and these too were left behind for IS
> 
> View attachment 123631


Ohh i know what you are referring to, Ceylal told us allready that Turkey traded Toyotas agains hostages, good job of Turkey indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

TanBeret said:


> Send another ship over.
> 
> 
> This time include the body bags so we don't have to.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Second ship won't be full of civilians. So body bags won't be needed for your sailors. Fish can do the job.


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Second ship won't be full of civilians. So body bags won't be needed for your sailors. Fish can do the job.


Mate, dont respond in a serious manner to this suicidal troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

manlion said:


> the debate is not on the origins and creation of IS / Daesh , an off shoot of JAN which was created and funded by all the anti Bashar al-Assad forces. But Turkey played a key by allowing thousands of militants/weapons into Syria to fight Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> Even with US airstrikes, the situation in Kobani is getting from bad to worse because of Turkey's inaction even to aid its NATO allies to fight ISIS. So far, it has let the Kurds in Kobani face ISIS alone while its soldiers are watching the encirclement of Kobani from their positions a few meters away.
> 
> Biden spoke the truth about Turkey's role in helping IS in Syria, but Erdogan threw his temper tantrums, demanding an apology. Unfortunately instead of sticking to his gun he apologized.
> 
> With so much evidence in the open, there's no need for pictures props


Honestly i didnt read your whole post, because writing to each other dont bring us anywhere. Just show rock solid proof (videos) of Turkey supporting isis and let's be done with it. Not some bearded guy in a hospital or some supposed Turkish intelligence agent with some random terrorist. Otherwise those accusations are just as valuable as bush's proof of Iraq's wmd's. 0.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Nice to see you back dadash!


Ghorboonet azizam 

Dr. Jan , the situation is really devastating for our brothers in the region .

Be it iraqis or syrians 

I hope one day our politicians realize that direct military intervention is always an option

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517385642523631616

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> View attachment 124014
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517385642523631616



I never knew that IS armed pick-ups entered Turkish soil. 

2nd photo doesnt prove anything. No face, no location?

Just realized thats not current camouflage our infantry use.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> View attachment 124014
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517385642523631616



In first Photo it's also not our camouflage and hat.

Wear something like that hat which doesn't fit into regulations. Your commander will make you wish that you hadn't born.


----------



## Oublious

Al-Kurdi said:


> View attachment 124014
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517385642523631616




First picture liis a kurdish soldier of ypg and second picture is syrian side of the border. Good attemption of false accusation...


----------



## damm1t

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520669029204127745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520651399357800448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

the twitter source of the 2nd pic comes from an IS supporter


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Kurdish jihadist from Halabja leads ISIS attack on Kobani*



Shafaq News / From a «romantic» fighter shows a gun and carrying a rose in its Nozzle to a jihadist raise the slogan of monotheism in front of the bodies of "enemy combatants"

from his fellow Kurds in Kobani.

He is Abu al-Khatab the Kurdish , the military commander of the operations of the Islamic state organization in the Kurdish Kobani as Abu al-Khatab is descended from the Iraqi town of Halabja in Sulaimaniya in Kurdistan Region.

The picture circulated by jihadist websites shows Abu al-Khatab in several locations, most recently within Kobanîi

A leading Kurdish Islamist fighting with one faction of the rebels north of Aleppo tell us that Abu al-Khatab leads a group of Kurd jihadists coming from Kurdistan, has joined them under IS of some young Kurds fundamentalists of Hasaka and Aleppo, although their numbers have been limited, but they formed an influential force for IS during his attack on Kurdish villages in the countryside Kobani and Al-Hasakah in the past few months.

According to news from Jarablus and Manbej areas neighboring to Kobani in Aleppo shows that Abu Al-Khatab brought in the last two days reinforcements from the towns of Jarablus and Manbej included some young Kurds belonging to the Islamic state, and managed these reinforcements from supporting the attack by the elite forces to storm Kobani during the past few hours, led by the KurdishAbu al-Khatab.

Abu al-Khatab has an old revenge with the Kurdish PYD, which is fighting in Kobani in addition to the ideological hostility, as Abu Khatab's brother was killed in clashes with members of the party in the countryside of Al-Hasakah months ago, an attack that indicate locations of jihadists that Abu al-Khatab assumed its leadership commissioned by Abu Omar Chechen.

In the first operations in Al-Hasakah carried out by IS which is a quality process adopted by five Kurdish fighters stormed the headquarters of the Baath party and killed all who were inside it , the most prominent member of the Baath Party leadership , Hanna Atallah, who was leading groups of Shabiha in Al-Hasakah , Kurdish fighters managed to raise flag of IS on the building of the party before the regime was able to restore it after hours.

In addition to Kurdistan, the Islamic movement has a presence also among Kurds of Syria, a movement that is not consistent with the leftist Kurdish Revolutionary that has the biggest influence among Kurds in northern Aleppo countryside, unlike the Kurds of Damascus who can barely be distinguished from the Arabs because of the predominance of Islamic religious identity on them, while national identity and leftist tends overcome on Kurds of north of Syria.

It seemed so obvious when the reporter of Alquds newspapwer he met in Aleppo and its countryside , many young Kurds in Islamic groups as(Salahuddin group), which favored fighting alongside rebel of Islamic groups fighting in groups of PYD and the left-wing which was stationed in Ashrafieh and Sheikh al-Maqsood Kurdish areas in Aleppo.

That day I met the leader of one of the groups in the Free army belongs to al-Tammo Kurdish family which is affiliated with the Kurdish activist , Mashaal al-Tammo. Kurdish leader who met him was bearded and said that he is Islamist, when I asked him about the reason for joining the Free army, he said «he prefers to fight with Islamist Arabs fighting with the leftists Kurds ». Then he added, «I belong to the Kurdish people and Meshaal Tammo is my cousin".

Kurdistan authorities announced in the period that followed the fall of Mosul , the arrest of about fifty young men on charges of belonging to IS organization and then published Kurdish official statistics that said that about fifty youths were killed during their fight in the ranks of IS, as a Kurdish radio said that seven Kurds in the ranks IS were killed during the battles of Mosul Dam, mostly from Sulaymaniyah and led a jihadist from «Badinan town » in Dohuk province.

While Kurdish media are publishing news that Kurdish families are reporting disappearance of their sons, believed to have joined the «Islamic state organization », this prompted Kurdish authorities According to Kurdish reporters that we talked to them in Erbil to make several arrests, including one which resulted in the arrest of 30 young men from Halabja and the outskirts of Erbil charged of being linked to IS, amid estimates indicate that the number belonging to Is from the region exceed five hundred.

The Kurdish authorities are trying to support the efforts of the Kurdish Sufi clerics who incite to reject radical ideas, as Naqshabadi from Sufi clerics and other known for their hostility to the Salafist movement in advocacy campaigns among the poor areas in Kurdistan.

The jihadist movement has ancient history in Kurdistan, as Ansar al- Islam and Ansar al-Sunna had been established decades ago, and had an active role in sending jihadists to fight in Afghanistan, as Mullah Krekar is considered one of the main symbols of this community, and we should not forget that al-Zarqawi, hid in the camps of «Supporters of Islam» when he entered Kurdistan coming from Iran and was exposed to American bombing but al-Zarqawi remained confident with the help of Abu Omar, his Kurdish assisstant who carried out the assassination of Mohammed Baqir al-Hakim in Najaf, before being arrested and executed after confessing that he implemented more than two hundred car bomb explosions.

After «Supporters of Islam» dissented from «Ansar al-Sunna» organization led by Abu Abdullah al-Shafei, who was detained by American forces for years and participated in «Ansar al-Sunna» organization in Iraq in the Iraqi resistance, along with al-Qaeda and other Islamist factions, which is still active today, and after control Islamic State on Mosul, clashes took place between him and IS organization in Kirkuk province, in the framework of the insistence of IS to prevent any other organizations from fighting outside leadership of IS and under its flag, as clashes ended in according to what was announced as a temporary adjustment by Ansar al-Sunna allegiance of the so-called “ fighting allegiance organization “.

Thus, one of the sources of the power of the Islamic state organization is breaching all Sunni Arabs and Kurds and Turkmen societies, as Turkmen of Tal Afar has a leading role in the organization in the vicinity of Mosul, and the Kurds push their organization to the interface when attacking Kurdish areas, as well as in the tribal areas of Arab of Anbar, for example, as it includes leaders and members of most of the major clans, which is fighting in Ramadi, you will find a famous leader as Shaker Waheeb from Albu Fahad clan and his cousin leader in the Awakening, which is fought by the organization ... so it is one of the main problems of the conflict with IS that will lead to Sunni -Sunni violent fight after IS organization became present in all Sunni areas.

Kurdish jihadist from Halabja leads ISIS attack on Kobani


----------



## monaspa

^^^ 
I hope he will be captured by YPG alive


----------



## punit

Ceylal said:


> *THE WOMEN OF KOBANI*
> Fleeing the Islamic State militants, they’ve left behind not only their homes in Syria, but also their husbands and sons who have stayed to fight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119105
> View attachment 119106
> View attachment 119107
> View attachment 119108
> View attachment 119109
> View attachment 119110
> View attachment 119111
> 
> SHASDAR AREF WOKE UP NEXT TO HER HUSBAND, MAZLOM IBRAHIM, AND THREE CHILDREN ON FRIDAY MORNING. It was the family's eighth day in a gray, plastic tent with only a plastic sheet covering the gravel floor. They have stayed here in this empty lot turned refugee camp since crossing the border into Turkey after fleeing their village in Syria more than two weeks ago. Friday was also the day Aref’s husband disappeared.
> 
> The young family and their neighbors -- who, like them, are Syrian Kurds -- have settled into the monotony of their new daily routine as refugees. They drink tea in the shade of roughly 100 tents just like theirs in an empty lot in Suruç, a medium-sized town a little over three miles into Turkey from the Syrian border.
> 
> That morning Aref had taken her children to use the bathroom -- a half-completed building of bare concrete and protruding steel hastily outfitted with portable toilets for the influx from Kobani. When they returned to their tent, Ibrahim, Aref’s husband of five years, was gone. He’d gone back to fight for Kobani, their home, and what is now the latest target of the Islamic State’s brutal sweep across the region.
> 
> Ibrahim would join an unknown number of fighters defending the city with People’s Protection Units (commonly known as the YPG) -- the armed wing of the Kurdish Supreme Committee of Syrian Kurdistan. They are vastly outgunned and ill equipped to fend off the IS offensive, and their calls for international assistance (for weapons) have so far gone unheeded.
> 
> Aref is among the countless thousands of women who have crossed into Turkey with only what little they could carry. Many have waited weeks on the Syrian side of the border. After finally reaching the bottlenecked border gate, they’re funneled through to the Turkish side, where they undergo a series of health and security checks before being deposited onto a dusty plain where they then must wait for trucks to collect them. Where they trucks will deliver them, however, is unknown.
> 
> The women and children, like Aref and her sons, sit with piles of white sacks filled with clothes and other necessities. Many are overcome by the hasty exodus they were forced to make from Kobani and all the uncertainty that awaits, unsure whether they’ll ever see their homes, or their men -- their boys -- again.



one day .. not very far in future Turks will pay very heavy for the treachery and friendship with devil. Amen.


----------



## N.Ozkan

monaspa said:


> ^^^
> I hope he will be captured by YPG alive



The superior aryan race warriors of YPG have serious problems saving their own *** first. So capturing him alive is their least important goal 



punit said:


> one day .. not very far in future Turks will pay very heavy for the treachery and friendship with devil. Amen.


Hope to see you also on the battlefront with whom you may ally with to punish the "evil" Turks. So much "Turkey will pay the price" bullcrap raging on this forum yet non of you have the testies to even hold a 9 mm firearm..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

N.Ozkan said:


> The superior aryan race warriors of YPG have serious problems saving their own *** first. So capturing him alive is their least important goal
> 
> 
> Hope to see you also on the battlefront with whom you may ally with to punish the "evil" Turks. So much "Turkey will pay the price" bullcrap raging on this forum yet non of you have the testies to even hold a 9 mm firearm..


no my friend it was done by the same evils with whom u are happy sharing the bed !!


----------



## N.Ozkan

Sinan said:


> Come to Turkey and fight against us then.
> 
> We saved a bullet for you.


Wonderful video, Sinan abi. Although they should lower the firing direction with 70 degrees for optimal damage I'm contended with this also. You can hear how they chant "move forward" thinking nothing will happen..  made my day..



punit said:


> no my friend it was done by the same evils with whom u are happy sharing the bed !!


Godspeed to the axis of freedom and angels then. Will the Hindu hyper gods assist the angels in this last stand against the evil power?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

N.Ozkan said:


> Wonderful video, Sinan abi. Although they should lower the firing direction with 70 degrees for optimal damage I'm contended with this also. You can hear how they chant "move forward" thinking nothing will happen..  made my day..
> 
> 
> Godspeed to the axis of freedom and angels then. Will the Hindu hyper gods assist the angels in this last stand against the evil power?



WE will see ! do not worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Ozkan

punit said:


> WE will see ! do not worry.


You super warriors would probably have to pass through the future coming, internationally recognized, Islamic State so don't tell them you are a Hindu, or a Kurd, they may go a bit hard on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

N.Ozkan said:


> You super warriors would probably have to pass through the future coming, internationally recognized, Islamic State so don't tell them you are a Hindu, or a Kurd, they may go a bit hard on



ur kind will be the first victim of that hard one. its just history repeating itself. so better take care


----------



## Alienoz_TR

punit said:


> WE will see ! do not worry.



Did you pratice your worship to rats, today? If not, dont make your Rat God wait. He might get angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## punit

Alienoz_TR said:


> Did you pratice your worship to rats, today? If not, dont make your Rat God wait. He might get angry.
> 
> View attachment 125543



is that best u can can come with Cold Turkey !!


----------



## N.Ozkan

punit said:


> ur kind will be the first victim of that hard one. its just history repeating itself. so better take care


Don't think so.. Your overlords, the west, have no intention to repeat the past experiences once more. The air campaign is and will remain futile against IS. And even in the worst case scenario, entire west attacking the evil Turks, will end up with the angels being transferred home in black trash bags.

Ps. Ignore the trolling by me and my fellow Turkish friends. We have no intention to troll around but it seems that heavy trolling is the norm on this forum. Excuse if we offended you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

N.Ozkan said:


> Don't think so.. *Your overlords, the west*, have no intention to repeat the past experiences once more. The air campaign is and will remain futile against IS. And even in the worst case scenario, entire west attacking the evil Turks, will end up with the angels being transferred home in black trash bags.
> 
> Ps. Ignore the trolling by me and my fellow Turkish friends. We have no intention to troll around but it seems that heavy trolling is the norm on this forum. Excuse if we offended you



??? You turks are the ones subservient to the west and israel. How is your bid to get into the eu doing??How's our base in incirlik?


----------



## damm1t

libertad said:


> ??? You turks are the ones subservient to the west and israel. How is your bid to get into the eu doing??How's our base in incirlik?



The airbase is not your property genious we let you use it under some cirtumtances and within Nato agreements, for example you can use the base only for humanitarian aid purposes, air-strikes are not allowed from Incirlik... You can't just fly and bomb somewhere from Incirlik base... And this usage of it is not free at all, remember everything comes with a price tag...

About EU thingy, search for surveys and you will see Turks are against EU, it's just a political tool used by the govt... It seems you have lack of knowledge about Turkey since you sound like any other clueless forum member so I suggest you to polish your brain and we talk again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SrNair

xenon54 said:


> Peaceful innocent Kurds are excluded ofcourse, we are talking about the thugs rioting and burning things in Turkish streets because Isis is attacking them in Syria.



That was weird .They want Turkey to attack ISIS on their behalf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

punit said:


> one day .. not very far in future Turks will pay very heavy for the treachery and friendship with devil. Amen.


And they will..Abandoning civilians being slaughtered at two feet from their borders does sully Turkey's image. But Turkish bad habits die hard, when French landed in Algeria in July 1830, the Turks got up and left without firing a shot . After 400 years, they didn't think Algiers was worth to defend. Kobane will send Turkey into a spiral of a violence, never seen before.



xenon54 said:


> Ohh i know what you are referring to, Ceylal told us allready that Turkey traded Toyotas agains hostages, good job of Turkey indeed.


And replenished their ranks with 160 ISIS fighters that were in your jails..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ceylal said:


> And they will..Abandoning civilians being slaughtered at two feet from their borders does sully Turkey's image. But Turkish bad habits die hard, when French landed in Algeria in July 1830, the Turks got up and left without firing a shot . After 400 years, they didn't think Algiers was worth to defend. Kobane will send Turkey into a spiral of a violence, never seen before.
> 
> 
> And replenished their ranks with 160 ISIS fighters that were in your jails..



In 1829, Ottomans lost whole naval fleet, how would you have advised Ottomans to defend Algeria!? Know your history before you talk. Greek independence war was supported by Russia, Britain and France.

Turks always fought against all odds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> In 1829, Ottomans lost whole naval fleet, how would you have advised Ottomans to defend Algeria!? Know your history before you talk. Greek independence war was supported by Russia, Britain and France.
> 
> Turks always fought against all odds.


Please don't give that...We did, how they couldn't and to add insult to injury they give the French the key of the treasury...a butin of more than $40 million [1830 dollars], so it wasn't due to the lack of money...From our history, I know it well as well as yours...


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ceylal said:


> Please don't give that...We did, how they couldn't and to add insult to injury they give the French the key of the treasury...a butin of more than $40 million [1830 dollars], so it wasn't due to the lack of money...From our history, I know it well as well as yours...



You must be joking. Now I teach you the Ottoman history. Main force of Ottomans stood always in Balkans. At the end of 18th century, Ottomans lıst their key allies Crimean Khanate. That Crimean Khanate was the half of the Ottoman power. Without Tatars in the north, Ottoman defences collapsed quickly.

Remember, after Greek Independence in 1829, Ottomans and Egyptians started a war. We entered a war with Egyptians without a proper army. Old army was disbanded in 1826 because of its incompetence. New was formed. But again defeated in the war against crusaders, then against Egyptians.

We were not in position to defend Algeria which is on the other side of Mediterranian. I havent even searched how many troops based in Algeria, weapons, commanders, troops' ethnic background??? I dont know the factors in the ground, please tell me.


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> You must be joking. Now I teach you the Ottoman history. Main force of Ottomans stood always in Balkans. At the end of 18th century, Ottomans lıst their key allies Crimean Khanate. That Crimean Khanate was the half of the Ottoman power. Without Tatars in the north, Ottoman defences collapsed quickly.


I am talking about the Turks that were in Algiers..Nobody expected the ottomans at large to come to our rescue..

The way it looks now..


----------



## Ceylal

*What's Stopping Turkey from Saving Kobani?*
*Ankara can't seem to make up its mind about who's the bigger enemy: the Islamic State or the Kurds.*




ISTANBUL — There's no harsher critic of the Turkish government these days than anonymous U.S. officials. One official, speaking to the _New York Times _this week, said that Ankara was "inventing reasons not to act" in the besieged northern Syrian town of Kobani; "this isn't how a NATO ally acts while hell is unfolding a stone's throw from their border," the official added. An anonymous U.S. official reached by the _Washington Post_ was no kinder: The Turks, the senior official said, are dragging their feet because "they want the U.S. to come in and take care of the problem." 

The American effort to pressure Ankara to take on a larger role in Kobani, however, has so far been ignored by the Turks. Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu said yesterdaythat it was "not realistic" to expect Turkey to launch a ground operation on its own. Gen. John Allen, the U.S. envoy to the coalition against the Islamic State, is also holding talks in Ankara -- though the State Departmentreadout on his visit did not announce any agreement between the two sides, and suggested talks could go on for some time.

So, what's stopping Turkey from saving Kobani? To try to answer that question, I posed a few questions to Suat Kiniklioglu, a former MP for the ruling Justice and Development Party (AKP) who rose to become the spokesman for the Turkish parliament's foreign affairs committee, and the AKP's deputy chairman for external affairs. Known as a member of the party's liberal wing, he wasn't included on the AKP's list for the 2011 parliamentary elections; he has since served as the executive director of an Ankara-based think tank, and recently began a year in Washington as a visiting senior fellow at the Center for American Progress. 

There are two primary conflicts, according to Kiniklioglu, that explain Turkish reticence to get more involved in Syria. The first is between Ankara and the U.S.-led coalition against the Islamic State: "The primary problem remains the divergence on what the priority should be: Assad or ISIS," he said. "Ankara wants to know what the U.S. vision for Iraq and Syria is."

Turkey has been pressing the anti-Islamic State coalition to broaden its mandate to include the removal of President Bashar al-Assad's regime. Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglurecently said that Ankara is "ready to do everything if there is a clear strategy" for Syria's future -- but argued that only attacking the Islamic State wouldn't solve the root cause of radicalization, which is Assad's grip on power.

Ankara also is leery about bolstering the Kurdish defenders of Kobani. The militia is known as the People's Protection Units (YPG), which is affiliated with the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK), a militant organization that has waged a decades-long guerrilla war against the Turkish state. If forced to choose between the YPG and the jihadists, many Turkish officials seem ambivalent: 

"For us the PKK is the same as ISIS," President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said last weekend.
tweeted that the Islamic State may kill, "but at least does not torture" like the PKK.


Ankara has balked, Kiniklioglu says, at the prospect of sending ground forces into such hostile territory. "If the area [around Kobani] would be populated by Turkmens or other sympathetic populations it would have been a different story," he said. "Ankara does not want a repeat scenario of northern Iraq, where an Iraqi Kurdistan emerged [after the fall of Saddam Hussein]."

For Turkey, however, the costs of failing to defend Kobani are also growing. Istanbul and the country's predominantly Kurdish regions have seen escalating protests over the past week by Kurdish protesters angry over Ankara's inaction. The interior minister announced today that 31 people have been killed and hundreds more have been injured. The protests have revived old ethnic fault lines, as Turkish nationalists in the city of Gazianteptook to the streets armed with swords in a counter-protest; four people were killed in the ensuing violence.

With the Islamic State pushing further into Kobani, the domestic fallout from the battle in Syria could derail the years-long effort to reconcile Turkey's Kurdish citizens with the state. Kurdish parties may "have difficulty in controlling more fringe factions, who ... want to return to violence," Kiniklioglu fears. "If Kobani falls, then all bets are off. It would probably mean an end to the peace process."

Gokhan Sahin/Getty Images


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521011227129298945
Kurdish lady from Eastern Kurdistan(Iran)






"Kurdistan is one country"
"Kobane is Rojhelat" 

Rojhelat=East 

Sanandaj


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> You must be joking. Now I teach you the Ottoman history. Main force of Ottomans stood always in Balkans. At the end of 18th century, Ottomans lıst their key allies Crimean Khanate. That Crimean Khanate was the half of the Ottoman power. Without Tatars in the north, Ottoman defences collapsed quickly.
> 
> Remember, after Greek Independence in 1829, Ottomans and Egyptians started a war. We entered a war with Egyptians without a proper army. Old army was disbanded in 1826 because of its incompetence. New was formed. But again defeated in the war against crusaders, then against Egyptians.
> 
> We were not in position to defend Algeria which is on the other side of Mediterranian. I havent even searched how many troops based in Algeria, weapons, commanders, troops' ethnic background??? I dont know the factors in the ground, please tell me.


These parasites expect us to do all the fighting.. what about Arabs defending themselves? Europeans invade them throw a pack of money on the ground and all of the Arabs are fighting who will have it while the Europeans are taking over their country. With all respect, we should turn our backs to Arabs and focus on Turkic world.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

atatwolf said:


> These parasites expect us to do all the fighting.. what about Arabs defending themselves? Europeans invade them throw a pack of money on the ground and all of the Arabs are fighting who will have it while the Europeans are taking over their country. With all respect, we should turn our backs to Arabs and focus on Turkic world.



He is not Arab. He is Barbarian from Sahara Desert.

And Arabs are our allies against our common enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaybarsHan




----------



## Alienoz_TR

BaybarsHan said:


>



Nusra'nın PYD ile girdiği çatışma. Eski, geçen sene olabilir.


----------



## N.Ozkan

libertad said:


> ??? You turks are the ones subservient to the west and israel. How is your bid to get into the eu doing??How's our base in incirlik?


"Subservient"? Nope, I don't think so. Your president, VP and generals are trying to win over your so called "slave" Erdogan to do your dirty work in Syria but he's playing you guys so hard it's funny. And to refer back "your" AB in Incirlik, don't forget, we can expel you from that place If you guys don't behave. 



Ceylal said:


> And they will..Abandoning civilians being slaughtered at two feet from their borders does sully Turkey's image. But Turkish bad habits die hard, when French landed in Algeria in July 1830, the Turks got up and left without firing a shot . After 400 years, they didn't think Algiers was worth to defend. Kobane will send Turkey into a spiral of a violence, never seen before.
> 
> 
> And replenished their ranks with 160 ISIS fighters that were in your jails..


Ceylal, I have serious hard time determining your nation? Are you speaking as an Algerian or an Amriiki? Why don't you just go your way and play in the sand? All those civilians you are talking about have a safe place to sleep every night now. If you refer to PKK/PYD/YPG/PUK/PJAK and the whole list as "civilians" then may ISIS use every grim measure against them. Couldn't care less, really. You reap what you sow, the arab betrayal of the Ottoman Empire is haunting you for the last century. You arabs, or whatever you think you are, are the main reason for all shit in ME. Any nation taking distance to you guys will prosper. See Israel and Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Ozkan

Al-Kurdi said:


> View attachment 126134
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521011227129298945
> Kurdish lady from Eastern Kurdistan(Iran)



Not to be "that" guy but you Kurds, east, west, north or south on the globe, don't have a country. Calling other nations as "Kurdistan" is just denial and while in school where we were given classes in psychology denial was something bad for the mind. I strongly advise you and your brethren, the PKK kurds as i call you guys, should book the first Turkish Airlines ticket from Arlanda, Göteborg, Paris, London, NYC, Madrid, Köpenhamn, Helsinki and all the other countries to Gaziantep. Syria is in a really bad condition as of now, grab some land while you can. Tweeting "we are destroying the evil IS" with your Kurdish activists, you guys are really good at propaganda and lies also, won't be any beneficial. Gå och kriga nu


----------



## Al-Kurdi

N.Ozkan said:


> Not to be "that" guy but you Kurds, east, west, north or south on the globe, don't have a country. Calling other nations as "Kurdistan" is just denial and while in school where we were given classes in psychology denial was something bad for the mind. I strongly advise you and your brethren, the PKK kurds as i call you guys, should book the first Turkish Airlines ticket from Arlanda, Göteborg, Paris, London, NYC, Madrid, Köpenhamn, Helsinki and all the other countries to Gaziantep. Syria is in a really bad condition as of now, grab some land while you can. Tweeting "we are destroying the evil IS" with your Kurdish activists, you guys are really good at propaganda and lies also, won't be any beneficial. Gå och kriga nu


did not read. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Raqqa Revolutionaries blows up IS pick up truck in in the western front






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521030980011032576


----------



## Basel

Why coalition of 10 nation led by US can't stop advances of ISIS? or they don't want to stop them? how the hell ISIS mobilize artillery and other assets while US is flying over them??

To stop ISIS advances B-52s, B-1s are needed to continuously loiter over battle areas, as US have withdrawn lethal A-10s from service they are the specialist for this kind of battle.

Humanity is at stake here, please leave difference aside.


----------



## N.Ozkan

Al-Kurdi said:


> did not read.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521030980011032576



Yup, I knew it already. Pekeke Kurds like you have problems with the truth. Continue on chanting "terrorist Turkiet sluta hjälpa ISIS" <- (terrorist Turkey stop supporting ISIS). Maybe swedes will give a fvck about you guys. 

Oh, almost forgot, for god don't forget BIIIJIII SEEEROOK APOOO part. Love that part. And don't interrupt the traffic flow here in Gothenburg, the swedes you are begging help from are getting a bit mad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Alienoz_TR said:


> Did you pratice your worship to rats, today? If not, dont make your Rat God wait. He might get angry.



Stay within your limit idiot.. If we start abusing your Prophet or the one you bend 5 times for, you will go berserk and suicidal.
It's none of your concern what others worship or not at least they are not the ones cutting innocent people's head world over. You people cry when somebody makes a movie on you or draw a cartoon but are the first ones to attack other religions. You people are sick in your head.

Keep your debate civil and talk to an individual as an Individual.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521041714195472384


N.Ozkan said:


> Yup, I knew it already. Pekeke Kurds like you have problems with the truth. Continue on chanting "terrorist Turkiet sluta hjälpa ISIS" <- (terrorist Turkey stop supporting ISIS). Maybe swedes will give a fvck about you guys.



I am not from Sweden mate. I only know some standard phrases, I study here in Lund. It's not Kurds living in denial, it's you. "pekekers" are all baby killers, there are no problem with Kurds or as we say mountain Turks. we are white like europeans oh no wait perhaps are we euroasian? But I know there lives alot of Kurds in Sweden however I barely know any of them but I can bet if they would see you waving a Turkish flag it wouldn't end happy for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

jbond197 said:


> Stay within your limit idiot.. If we start abusing your Prophet or the one you bend 5 times for, you will go berserk and suicidal.
> It's none of your concern what others worship or not at least they are not the ones cutting innocent people's head world over. You people cry when somebody makes a movie on you or draw a cartoon but are the first ones to attack other religions. You people are sick in your head.
> 
> Keep your debate civil and talk to an individual as an Individual.



Good for you. Dont forget to feed your Rat God before you sleep.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521059324064325632


N.Ozkan said:


> Yup, I knew it already. Pekeke Kurds like you have problems with the truth. Continue on chanting "terrorist Turkiet sluta hjälpa ISIS" <- (terrorist Turkey stop supporting ISIS). Maybe swedes will give a fvck about you guys.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot, for god don't forget BIIIJIII SEEEROOK APOOO part. Love that part. And don't interrupt the traffic flow here in Gothenburg, the swedes you are begging help from are getting a bit mad..



Belive me I hate it how they worship him and chants his name instead of Kurdistan. It is disgusting when they do it.


----------



## xenon54 out

Ceylal said:


> And they will..Abandoning civilians being slaughtered at two feet from their borders does sully Turkey's image. But Turkish bad habits die hard, when French landed in Algeria in July 1830, the Turks got up and left without firing a shot . After 400 years, they didn't think Algiers was worth to defend. Kobane will send Turkey into a spiral of a violence, never seen before.
> 
> 
> And replenished their ranks with 160 ISIS fighters that were in your jails..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

jbond197 said:


> Don't forget to watch your Holy Prophet's movie before you go to sleep today. The movie shows pretty funny things from the prophet's life.
> 
> See the two can play this game.




go pray to your dick god....







if you pray to it maybe you do more?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Timur

jbond197 said:


> funny things from the prophet's life



sorry but I have to say it.. next time I upload a video from my life.. you can see me at lunch eating kebab 


when ayn al arab is libarated again I make "secde" sajdah

a Turk was here:


----------



## American Pakistani

I feel sad for innocent Kurds but this is what happens. When everything was fine, Kurds were busy fighting against their Muslim brothers of Turkeye and Iraq and now they expect Turkeye to save their @$$.

Those who are fighting against Pakistan should learn the lesson from this.

And to Turkeye : May you stand strong in that region - Love and respects from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Our prayers are with Turkey and citizens of Turkey , and at same time wish a reasonable humanitarian crisis end to Kurds problem. We hope a reasonable solution to the problem in region with out loss of blood shed

The Kurds had been against Turkey and many other states in region over decades and have Isolated themselves by their own will.

However , it will be Turkish generosity and forgiving nature that can perhaps help Kurds if they only respect Turkish rule.

ISIS in the mix is just an unexpected mixture but its assumed they are given passed into Syria

Regional Civil War or war is ugly and no one comes out winner in wars

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N.Ozkan

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521041714195472384I am not from Sweden mate. I only know some standard phrases, I study here in Lund. It's not Kurds living in denial, it's you. "pekekers" are all baby killers, there are no problem with Kurds or as we say mountain Turks. we are white like europeans oh no wait perhaps are we euroasian? But I know there lives alot of Kurds in Sweden however I barely know any of them but I can bet if they would see you waving a Turkish flag it wouldn't end happy for you.



You seem to be a less extremist PKK lover, I guess. I have absolutely no problems with Kurds. In fact I have dozens of friends with kurdish origin. The more religious ones seem to hold a distanced stance when it comes to PKK and apo. The others.. Boy are they brainwashed.. They are blaming everything on Turkey, staging protests and chanting anti-Turkey, more so than anti-ISIS. This is the part that bothers me, you guys ignore the good part, Turks have been saving you guys from the real bad guys for a long time now. On the last part, with waving the Turkish flag, why would the oppressed saint people of Kurds hit me? You guys are democratic you know. Hope you have a nice time in Lund

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamil_baku

mike2000 said:


> I said it earlier, Turkey who has nutured these terrorists scums, and who still surprisgly has as objective/aim(as stated by Erdogan recently) of toppling Assad, and leaving a power vacuum to be filled by these islamists beheaders(just look at lybia today, saddled with militias and no central government.) will come back to hunt turkey just like Pakistan who did the same with the mujahideen/taliban in Afghanistan. You cant expect to support/finance/provide sanctuary and ammunitions to rag tag islamists fighters/militias/rebels/jihadists and expect they wont cause instability in your neighbourhood and eventually turn against you when your interests don't match anymore.
> 
> Moreover the more this conflict goes, the more arms the gulf states/west/saudi arabia etc will keep pouring weapons in the region to the 'Moderate syrian rebels' the more arms the Kurds and other islamists militants will have, and the more instability/risk Turkey will face. The PKK will also benefit from this conflict no matter the outcome. Turkey is the only country who will come out at loss from this. It was indeed a big mistake to support the rebels in the first place. Turkey should have remained neutral and distance itself from this a la Jordan. Taking sides(the wrong one for that matter) was a huge mistake Erdogan made, whats even shocking is that he hasn't learned from his mistakes at all, he keeps going the same direction Our governments can still afford to play this game of supporting these extremists and 'moderates' for geo-political reasons/interests since we are far away from the region and we have no border at all with these troubled region called the middle east. But Turkey's case/situation is different since it has a large border with both Syria and Iraq. so its decisions/views should be different.
> 
> I expect things to get alot worse for Turkey before they get any better in the coming moths/years.This is just the beginning. Will be interesting to see what happens this coming days/months.


dude, you are far away from the region, but you earn all the money from oil produced in the region.. Turkey plays perfect game.. turn ur heads up and see.. you will eventually agree with turkey, otherwise you will lose it all, as keeping the war for the USA would be so expensive and impossible to keep forever.. ALso, Kurds will turn away eventually..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Ceylal said:


> Ankara can't seem to make up its mind about who's the bigger enemy: the Islamic State or the Kurds.



We have no quarrel with Kurds or we wouldn't accepted 200.000 of them into our country as refugees.

Other than that, our mind is set already. We won't help both.They are both terrorists so they can eat each other up.



Oublious said:


> go pray to your dick god....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you pray to it maybe you do more?



Lol, that's a short dick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

xenon54 said:


> View attachment 126368


The fall will be hard...18% of your population is not going to sit tight while her blood brothers are being massacred and Turkey is using her armed forces to keep them from helping them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Seriously, there is a reason why are hated world over.I could have pasted quite a few cartoons here but giving it a pass They cry Islamophobia everywhere when their @sses are whooped in the name of terrorism. Keep it up you keep following the hate lessons of killing innocents from your holy book. Lol, and then they say they follow religion of peace!!


----------



## Ceylal

Timur said:


> when *ayn al arab* is libarated again I make "secde" sajdah
> 
> a Turk was here:


Kobane is not going to fall...


----------



## -SINAN-

Ceylal said:


> he fall will be hard...18% of your population is not going to sit tight while her blood brothers are being massacred and Turkey is using her armed forces to keep them from helping them..








What else do you foresee. ? 



Ceylal said:


> Kobane is not going to fall...



Anything more ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Sinan said:


> View attachment 126494
> 
> What else do you foresee. ?
> 
> Anything more ?


Sinan, history has an uncanny way to repeat itself...and karma is a bitch...I think you know what come next...


----------



## Al-Kurdi

N.Ozkan said:


> You seem to be a less extremist PKK lover, I guess. I have absolutely no problems with Kurds. In fact I have dozens of friends with kurdish origin. The more religious ones seem to hold a distanced stance when it comes to PKK and apo. The others.. Boy are they brainwashed.. They are blaming everything on Turkey, staging protests and chanting anti-Turkey, more so than anti-ISIS. This is the part that bothers me, you guys ignore the good part, Turks have been saving you guys from the real bad guys for a long time now. On the last part, with waving the Turkish flag, why would the oppressed saint people of Kurds hit me? You guys are democratic you know. Hope you have a nice time in Lund



I'm a Kurd supporter. I have no family connection or anything to any Kurdish party of faction, I support those groups who supports the right of the Kurds. Born and raised in Jordan. But I was lucky enough to learn most of my Kurdish there and some cultural stuff but the most comes from the internet. Well they are right that Turkey is supporting IS, on one part closing the border for Kurds but letting IS in and out. For example Kurds are pissed off right now that Turkey doesn't allow Kurds to enter Kobane with ammo, weapons and men because we all know that Turkey wants YPG to lose and Kobane to fall. I mean they don't want to share any more border with "PKK" or any pro-Kurds. So that Turkey can go and create their buffer zone there so that Kurds won't be able to control it. Luckily NATO and US ain't backing that up thanks to Russia and China . Do you really belive that Turkey with the entire international community looking at them that has already taken in over a million Syria would prevent the people of Kobane to enter? There is nothing to be grateful for or appreciate. After all, we Kurds consider all of those areas to be Kurdish land. And if Ataturk wouldn't stand against the decision to let Kurds have their land during peace talks, you guys wouldn't have something to demand from Kurds. You seem like a sensible Turk, perhaps you want to drink some chai with the old fellas. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519766133298040833


----------



## Meengla

Having gone through about 8 pages so far in this thread but still don't have a good enough understanding to 'take sides' convincingly.
So far, my hunch is that Turkey--the one relatively stable and strong Muslim country in the Middle East (with the possible inclusion of Iran) is about to go down the route followed by several others in the region. I don't foresee how the southeast of Turkey (and even closer to Istanbul) can't be impacted more and more by the turmoil in the Middle East.
The best course of action I can think of is carving out one or more Kurdish states with the mutual and large hearted agreements between Turkey, Iran, Iraq, and Syria. A sort of Middle Eastern Union's beginning.

PS. Looking at the chaos in that region surrounding the Kurdish dominated areas in those four countries and the rise of ISIS, I think the geopolitical problems faced by even Pakistan are miniscule: Almost all of Pakistan's problems can be solved by a détente with Indian--the same can't be said about those countries and their nearby neighbors.


----------



## libertad

Ceylal said:


> The fall will be hard...18% of your population is not going to sit tight while her blood brothers are being massacred and Turkey is using her armed forces to keep them from helping them..



I agree, Turkey has sown murder and mayhem in Syria and environs but in due time they will get their dividends.


----------



## Meengla

Adding to my post #243 above: I don't know how much Turks realize that their 'image' is being destroyed in America's by even relatively 'neutral' media like NPR. I listen to NPR almost every day and came to learn about the recent Kurd-ISIS violence inside Turkey; the chosen commentators (like in the NY Times' OP-EDs) are anti-Turkey. They want Turkey to forcefully intervene and quash ISIS on behalf of Kurds. Short of that, Turkey is bad. Is 'cynical'.
No conspiracy theory is needed to say that Turkey too is slowly but surely coming under some kind of cross-hairs. Cold war ended a long time ago, thus diminishing Turkey's importance, but perhaps the final straw was Turkey's aggressive posturing against Israel, especially after the Flotilla.
Just about all Pakistanis care for Turkey. The advice would be to 'look East'. Turkey IS a Middle Eastern country and that's where Turkey needs to look toward really, really hard instead of pretending (as some Turks to the west of Ankara seem to) to be Europeans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damm1t

You will be deeply disappointed guys but Republic of Turkey just won't fall. For the centuries it has been tested by one or allied forces of various countries. If kurds are so eagerly wish to die let'em be my guest. It's not only we have a really strong army but the people living on this country is the main factor... If there is only one thing we do the best is being united on national issues ... Then don't cry to west after waking up the evil inside of us ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

libertad said:


> I agree, Turkey has sown murder and mayhem in Syria and environs but in due time they will get their dividends.





Meengla said:


> Adding to my post #243 above: I don't know how much Turks realize that their 'image' is being destroyed in America's by even relatively 'neutral' media like NPR. I listen to NPR almost every day and came to learn about the recent Kurd-ISIS violence inside Turkey; the chosen commentators (like in the NY Times' OP-EDs) are anti-Turkey. They want Turkey to forcefully intervene and quash ISIS on behalf of Kurds. Short of that, Turkey is bad. Is 'cynical'.
> No conspiracy theory is needed to say that Turkey too is slowly but surely coming under some kind of cross-hairs. Cold war ended a long time ago, thus diminishing Turkey's importance, but perhaps the final straw was Turkey's aggressive posturing against Israel, especially after the Flotilla.
> Just about all Pakistanis care for Turkey. The advice would be to 'look East'. Turkey IS a Middle Eastern country and that's where Turkey needs to look toward really, really hard instead of pretending (as some Turks to the west of Ankara seem to) to be Europeans.



These westerners keep coming crying us to look after their interests. To remind you, we are not guardians of US oil companies. I am sure USA is powerful enough to stop any opposing force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Ozkan

Al-Kurdi said:


> (...)
> *Well they are right that Turkey is supporting IS, on one part closing the border for Kurds but letting IS in and out.* For example Kurds are pissed off right now that Turkey doesn't allow Kurds to enter Kobane with ammo, weapons and men because we all know that Turkey wants YPG to lose and Kobane to fall. (...) *Do you really belive that Turkey with the entire international community looking at them that has already taken in over a million Syria would prevent the people of Kobane to enter*? There is nothing to be grateful for or appreciate. After all, we *Kurds consider all of those areas to be Kurdish land. And if Ataturk wouldn't stand against the decision to let Kurds have their land during peace talks*, you guys wouldn't have something to demand from Kurds. You seem like a sensible Turk, perhaps you want to drink some chai with the old fellas.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519766133298040833


First and foremost; there is absolutely no proof that the Turkish state is aiding IS at the bordercrossing. Kurds saying they are helping don't change the reality. In laws terms no real proof equates to a empty hypothesis. They have been at each other for the last 20+ days and no proper evidence of support is enough for me and many others to debunker the Turkey supporting IS part.

And when it comes to opening and closing borders; the sovereign state of Turkey makes the decisions. Not the international community. I agree that they would take some serious heat but ultimately no one could do anything if they shut the border. So having nothing to be grateful over is a bucketload of BS. Atatürk fought for motherland Turkiye, it's very sensible that he would want the contested soil of entire Anatolia for the Turkish people. Its in our human nature, survival of the fittest.

And the last part; really not a çay or coffee junkie but over a nice and constructive talk it could be nice. Be a supporter of anything but don't vandalize people's property, pushing the Turkish population over the edge against PKK vandalism would only spiral into a world of deep Sh.t.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usernameless

Meengla said:


> Adding to my post #243 above: I don't know how much Turks realize that their 'image' is being destroyed in America's by even relatively 'neutral' media like NPR. I listen to NPR almost every day and came to learn about the recent Kurd-ISIS violence inside Turkey; the chosen commentators (like in the NY Times' OP-EDs) are anti-Turkey. They want Turkey to forcefully intervene and quash ISIS on behalf of Kurds. Short of that, Turkey is bad. Is 'cynical'.
> No conspiracy theory is needed to say that Turkey too is slowly but surely coming under some kind of cross-hairs. Cold war ended a long time ago, thus diminishing Turkey's importance, but perhaps the final straw was Turkey's aggressive posturing against Israel, especially after the Flotilla.
> Just about all Pakistanis care for Turkey. The advice would be to 'look East'. Turkey IS a Middle Eastern country and that's where Turkey needs to look toward really, really hard instead of pretending (as some Turks to the west of Ankara seem to) to be Europeans.


Western countries would die to see Turkey jumping in on the action and taking care of US' dirty job without dragging in the west against isis. Hence they deliberately keep creating negative media coverage about Turkey and Arab countries in order to pressure these countries. Tell you what, Turkey in no way will sacrifice its own stability for some pr of the west. Any sane and interested foreigner can do its own research regarding the region and see that Turkey has several valid points in not helping the pkk/pyd in ayn al arab. 'Turkey helping pkk/pyd in ayn al arab' the thought alone is a comedy... Change Turkey with US/Russia and pkk/pyd with al qaeda/chechens, you'd get the same comedy.
I sincerely hope Turkey will keep its neutrality and let big uncle sam clean up its own mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

N.Ozkan said:


> First and foremost; there is absolutely no proof that the Turkish state is aiding IS at the bordercrossing. Kurds saying they are helping don't change the reality. In laws terms no real proof equates to a empty hypothesis. They have been at each other for the last 20+ days and no proper evidence of support is enough for me and many others to debunker the Turkey supporting IS part.
> 
> And when it comes to opening and closing borders; the sovereign state of Turkey makes the decisions. Not the international community. I agree that they would take some serious heat but ultimately no one could do anything if they shut the border. So having nothing to be grateful over is a bucketload of BS. Atatürk fought for motherland Turkiye, it's very sensible that he would want the contested soil of entire Anatolia for the Turkish people. Its in our human nature, survival of the fittest.
> 
> And the last part; really not a çay or coffee junkie but over a nice and constructive talk it could be nice. Be a supporter of anything but don't vandalize people's property, pushing the Turkish population over the edge against PKK vandalism would only spiral into a world of deep Sh.t.



Au contraire that is what the entire world is saying right now. There is alot of evidence on the ground and even US politicians are saying it. Just that you and many Turks are like always in a state of denial.











What about constructive talk over a cup of tea or coffe?


----------



## Hyperion

He's lucky I wasn't the soldier manning the Turkish border. Else he'd be tasting some a la carte, jizzy Turkish delights, compliments yours truly. Scumbag.



Al-Kurdi said:


> Au contraire that is what the entire world is saying right now. There is alot of evidence on the ground and even US politicians are saying it. Just that you and many Turks are like always in a state of denial.
> 
> View attachment 127434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about constructive talk over a cup of tea or coffe?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

They think the Turkish border is the entrance to a whore house or something? They think everybody can enter and leave without any administration. Try illegally crosing the US border and see how you are treated. Mother of god :/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saho

Al-Kurdi said:


> Au contraire that is what the entire world is saying right now. There is alot of evidence on the ground and even US politicians are saying it. Just that you and many Turks are like always in a state of denial.
> 
> View attachment 127434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about constructive talk over a cup of tea or coffe?


He doesn't look Kurdish to me.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Saho said:


> He doesn't look Kurdish to me.



What is your flag? Never seen before. green tree with blue background.

Looks Eritrean, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Ozkan

Al-Kurdi said:


> Au contraire that is what the entire world is saying right now. There is alot of evidence on the ground and even US politicians are saying it. Just that you and many Turks are like always in a state of denial



Heval, I'm not talking about activists tweeting from the border. According to them Turkey is the devil it self. I'm talking about proper evidence, photos - videos, and yet there is none. US politicians aren't truly honest, but I understand that some ISIS or Nusra might have gone through. So has PKK or any terror organization. I'm here in Gothenburg.



Saho said:


> He doesn't look Kurdish to me.


Looks like a hippie without a proper job playing hero at the Turkish border..


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sere Kani front far east of Kobane 






Shingal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

So @Al-Kurdi will we finally see a Kurdish state sone? The first real Kurdish state? You think that you will succeed in carving land from Iraq, Syria, Turkey and iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

N.Ozkan said:


> Heval, I'm not talking about activists tweeting from the border. According to them Turkey is the devil it self. I'm talking about proper evidence, photos - videos, and yet there is none. US politicians aren't truly honest, but I understand that some ISIS or Nusra might have gone through. So has PKK or any terror organization. I'm here in Gothenburg.
> 
> 
> Looks like a hippie without a proper job playing hero at the Turkish border..



There is and if u take the time going through the pages and threads or just search for it you will find alot of proof. Won't I get lost in Gothenburg? 



al-Hasani said:


> So @Al-Kurdi will we finally see a Kurdish state sone? The first real Kurdish state? You think that you will succeed in carving land from Iraq, Syria, Turkey and iran?



Inshallah akhi, if it would just be that easy. Well a couple days back Barzani during an int with sky Arabia re-affirmed the plans for a referendum and that they wouldn't back down on their plans.


----------



## al-Hasani

Al-Kurdi said:


> There is and if u take the time going through the pages and threads or just search for it you will find alot of proof. Won't I get lost in Gothenburg?
> 
> 
> 
> Inshallah akhi, if it would just be that easy. Well a couple days back Barzani during an int with sky Arabia re-affirmed the plans for a referendum and that they wouldn't back down on their plans.



I was actually serious when I asked this question. I am just interested in hearing about your opinion regarding this topic and how you want to achieve your landlocked Kurdistan? How are you going to carve land out from Iran (if that happens all the other ethnic groups will demand the same and the Farsis will be left with the central, landlocked and dry areas) and Turkey. I am sure that the chance of that happening politically is very low. Your best bet is Iraqi Kurdistan although it is very small and landlocked too. Without supportive neighbors it will not survive. Right now Turkey cooperates with Iraqi Kurdistan because you export oil to them and it is good for their interests as they have a Kurdish population of their own across the border.

I see a bleak future in other words if something drastic does not happen. If think that it will remain a dream like so much else here in life.

Well we can just sit back and see what happens. After all Kurdish inhabited areas of both Iraq and Syria are largely tiny and landlocked. It will be difficult in Syria as well.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

al-Hasani said:


> I was actually serious when I asked this question. I am just interested in hearing about your opinion regarding this topic and how you want to achieve your landlocked Kurdistan? How are you going to carve land out from Iran (if that happens all the other ethnic groups will demand the same and the Farsis will be left with the central, landlocked and dry areas) and Turkey. I am sure that the chance of that happening politically is very low. Your best bet is Iraqi Kurdistan although it is very small and landlocked too. Without supportive neighbors it will not survive. Right now Turkey cooperates with Iraqi Kurdistan because you export oil to them and it is good for their interests as they have a Kurdish population of their own across the border.
> 
> I see a bleak future in other words if something drastic does not happen. If think that it will remain a dream like so much else here in life.
> 
> Well we can just sit back and see what happens. After all Kurdish inhabited areas of both Iraq and Syria are largely tiny and landlocked. It will be difficult in Syria as well.



Akhi, lets start small here. I don't see anything happening in neither Turkey or Iran anytime soon unless some civil war breaks out or something. In Syria Kurds won't take part in an Islamic Caliphat or an Assad regime. They would however strongly take part in a Democratic Syria, something perhaps only possible if the West intervenes with land forces which won't happen, so it's a bit blurry on that front. And at this stage the hatred is too big between the factions. As there is also big disagreements between KDP and PYD but I think it was today Salih Muslim went to Hewler to talk with president Barzani so inshallah they will start fixing those problems. For the moment the biggest focus of the Kurds is tackling the IS threat. Right now the focus is with the Kurds in Iraq. KDP is still buttlicking Turkey and as long as that works out there won't be a problem. But that may be a risk if PKK goes out on a war with Turkey, something I don't hope will happen. Ocalan got the final word which I belive will be on the 15th. Otherwise the PKK leaders have already withdrawn their troops in Kirkuk and Maxmor and returned them to their mountain bases and said the peace process is over. And inshallah Hewler and Baghdad won't solve any of their problems and ignorant Merica will stop placing obstacles against our wishes for independance and realize Baghdad is controlled by Iran and there isn't much to take from them there.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

YPG have made many successful ambushes against IS these couple of days killing many of them including high ranking Amirs, yesterday Al-Tunisi? today Al-Amriki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Al-Kurdi

But what will the Supreme Leader and God's representative on earth the great Grand Ayatollah Sayyid Ali Hosseini Khamenei say to Kurds rebelling? After all Iran is a superpower.

http://basnews.com/en/News/Details/Iran-Threatens-Kurds-Against-Announcing-Independence/26369

Iran Threatens Azerbaijan | The National Interest

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ns-threatened-by-Saudi-Arabia-not-Israel.html

Zarif says Iran can defeat US and Israel - Iranian American Forum

Iran Threatens to Annihilate Israel - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva

I believe that not only will Iran rule all of Kurdistan but the entire Arab and Turkic world as well. When the next Supreme Grand Ayatollah arrives this will happen.


----------



## Ceylal

Those Kurds are all fire...They are teaching DAESH a lesson in fighting and to all arabs the meaning of courage, determination and motivation...
*Kurds Halt Islamic State Militant Advance In Kobani, Say Activists*




| By LEFTERIS PITARAKIS
Posted: 10/12/2014 9:33 am EDT Updated: 32 minutes ago






MURSITPINAR, Turkey (AP) — Kurdish fighters have been able to halt the advance of the Islamic State extremist group in the Syrian border town of Kobani, where the U.S.-led coalition has been carrying out airstrikes for more than two weeks, activists said Sunday.

The coalition, which is targeting the militants in and around Kobani, conducted at least two airstrikes Sunday on the town, according to an Associated Press journalist. The U.S. Central Command said warplanes from the United States, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates conducted four airstrikes in Syria on Saturday and Sunday, including three in Kobani that destroyed an Islamic State fighting position and staging area.

The Syrian Kurdish enclave has been the scene of heavy fighting since late last Month, with the heavily armed Islamic State fighters determined to capture the border post and deal a symbolic blow to the coalition air campaign.

The extremist group has carved out a vast stretch of territory stretching hundreds of miles from northern Syria to the outskirts of Baghdad and imposed a harsh version of Islamic rule. The fighters have massacred hundreds of captured Iraqi and Syrian soldiers, terrorized religious minorities, and beheaded two American journalists and two British aid workers.

The U.S. has been speaking with Turkish officials about stepped up efforts to equip and train Syrian rebels battling both the Islamic State group and forces loyal to President Bashar Assad. U.S. and European military officials will travel to Turkey this week to meet with officials there and discuss the different ways Turkey can contribute.

On Sunday, a Turkish government official confirmed that Ankara has agreed with the U.S. to train 4,000 Syrian opposition fighters vetted by Turkish intelligence. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to speak on the record.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said Islamic State militants have not been able to advance in Kobani since Friday but are sending in reinforcements. The Observatory's chief, Rami Abdurrahman, said the group appears to have a shortage of fighters and has brought in members of its religious police known as the Hisbah to take part in the battles.

Since the offensive on Kobani began, some 550 people have been killed, including about 300 Islamic State fighters, 225 Kurdish gunmen and 20 civilians, said the Observatory, which relies on a network of activists across Syria. It said the number of jihadists killed could be much higher.

Farhad Shami, a Kurdish activist in Kobani reached by phone from Beirut, said the town was "relatively quiet" on Sunday apart from sniper fire. He said Islamic State fighters launched an offensive south of the town on Saturday but were repelled and lost many fighters.

"There are large numbers of dead fighters for Daesh who were either killed by the People's Protection Units or the (coalition) airstrikes," Shami said, referring to the main Kurdish force and using an Arabic acronym for the Islamic State group.

He said Kurdish fighters also were able to regain the border village of Tel Shair west of Kobani.

Abdurrahman said 36 jihadi fighters were killed in Kobani on Saturday. The jihadists control more than a third of the town.

Meanwhile in Beirut, hundreds of Kurds marched through the streets of the city to the U.N. headquarters. They chanted pro-Kurdish slogans and called on the world to help those fighting in Kobani, where more than 200,000 people have fled across the border into Turkey.

In Cairo, U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon told reporters on the sidelines of a Gaza reconstruction conference on Sunday that "thousands of lives are at stake" in the town.

"I once again call on all parties that can act to step up to prevent a massacre and protect civilians at Kobani," he said.

___

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Al-Kurdi said:


> Au contraire that is what the entire world is saying right now. There is alot of evidence on the ground and even US politicians are saying it. Just that you and many Turks are like always in a state of denial.
> 
> View attachment 127434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about constructive talk over a cup of tea or coffe?


Are pyd being treated in Turkey?


----------



## spiderkiller

al-Hasani said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> But what will the Supreme Leader and God's representative on earth the great Grand Ayatollah Sayyid Ali Hosseini Khamenei say to Kurds rebelling? After all Iran is a superpower.
> 
> http://basnews.com/en/News/Details/Iran-Threatens-Kurds-Against-Announcing-Independence/26369
> 
> Iran Threatens Azerbaijan | The National Interest
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ns-threatened-by-Saudi-Arabia-not-Israel.html
> 
> Zarif says Iran can defeat US and Israel - Iranian American Forum
> 
> Iran Threatens to Annihilate Israel - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> I believe that not only will Iran rule all of Kurdistan but the entire Arab and Turkic world as well. When the next Supreme Grand Ayatollah arrives this will happen.


don't worry at the end all kurds are iranian and they were the first race to inhabit in iran. you better be worry about yemen , bahrain , syria , iraq , lebanon . all of them are now allies of iran and iran is playing a very important role in their policies and soon KSA will be out of the game in the region. turky is also playing a wrong game.making 20 percent of their country against themselves is not what benefits them in the future and its all the result of supporting isis. just heads up bro only arab countries you can rely on at the moment is jordan , egypt and UAE. good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

spiderkiller said:


> don't worry at the end all kurds are iranian and they were the first race to inhabit in iran. you better be worry about yemen , bahrain , syria , iraq , lebanon . all of them are now allies of iran and iran is playing a very important role in their policies and soon KSA will be out of the game in the region. turky is also playing a wrong game.making 20 percent of their country against themselves is not what benefits them in the future and its all the result of supporting isis. just heads up bro only arab countries you can rely on at the moment is jordan , egypt and UAE. good luck.



Yes, yes, Iran is the world's biggest Mullah superpower. Hint there is only one Mullah superpower. You are an Azerbaijani. A Turk in other words. You are supposed to dislike Kurds. After all Kurds and Azerbaijanis clash in your superpower. But ok, the Iranian regime might hang you if you talk too much. I understand. Good luck.

@rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

@Al-Kurdi *ignoring the graphic content warning and posting the violation will result in ban.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, yes, Iran is the world's biggest Mullah superpower. Hint there is only one Mullah superpower. You are an Azerbaijani. A Turk in other words. You are supposed to dislike Kurds. After all Kurds and Azerbaijanis clash in your superpower. But ok, the Iranian regime might hang you if you talk too much. I understand. Good luck.
> 
> @rmi5


at least they are not gonna behead me with a sword like 1400 years ago  any way i know most of arabs can't undrestand the fact that different races can form a country just like iran. you don't need to talk about things you defienetly know nothing about youre just making a fool out of yourself. all kurds , azeries , baluchs , fars are iranian and they are willing to sacrifice their lifes for the sake of their country its obvious you can neither stand nor understand this fact. also you don't need to tag a traitor who doesn't have a country and knows nothing about nationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Turkey playing off two enemies at once ISIS and Kurdish militants/separatist.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

A1Kaid said:


> Turkey playing off two enemies at once ISIS and Kurdish militants/separatist.



USA provides air cover to PKK, a terrorist organisation. I stand for balancing the situation by providing air cover to IS. 

If things go this way, we may see both Turkey and IS will be fighting against same foe. Our issue with PKK is waiting to be settled.


----------



## al-Hasani

spiderkiller said:


> at least they are not gonna behead me with a sword like 1400 years ago  any way i know most of arabs can't undrestand the fact that different races can form a country just like iran. you don't need to talk about things you defienetly know nothing about youre just making a fool out of yourself. all kurds , azeries , baluchs , fars are iranian and they are willing to sacrifice their lifes for the sake of their country its obvious you can neither stand nor understand this fact. also you don't need to tag a traitor who doesn't have a country and knows nothing about nationalism.



LOL. Beheadings have been used since man appeared on this planet and continue to be used. France for instance used it until 35 years ago. It is more humane than hanging people by cranes for up to 5 minutes before they die. A beheading with a sword takes 1 second. Turks used it for hundreds of years too. Farsis. Everyone did. It's like crying about the fact that people have killed each other always.

I think that you forgot that 2 million Iranian Arabs that live in the richest part of Iran and in the most historical (Elam - that has nothing to do with Farsis). Those same people helped safe your *** against Iraq.

Look, my Azeri friend, the Arab world is much, much more diverse than Iran will ever be. Let's get that clear first.

@rmi5 is your countrymen. You are both Azerbaijanis and your homeland is Azerbaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

Alienoz_TR said:


> USA provides air cover to PKK, a terrorist organisation. I stand for balancing the situation by providing air cover to IS.
> 
> If things go this way, we may see both Turkey and IS will be fighting against same foe. Our issue with PKK is waiting to be settled.


you are making the same mistake assad did in the first months of the protests in syria. killing the people of your country which by chance is 20 percent of your population is what you are definitely gonna regret in close future. looks like turk politicians are digging their own grave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

spiderkiller said:


> you are making the same mistake assad did in the first months of the protests in syria. killing the people of your country which by chance is 20 percent of your population is what you are definitely gonna regret in close future. looks like turk politicians are digging their own grave.



Kurds are regretting what they sow.


----------



## spiderkiller

Alienoz_TR said:


> Kurds are regretting what they sow.


kurds regret becoming an ally of FSA and in 2 years you're gonna regret killing kurds and supporting isis. don't forget your economy is so vulnerable my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> LOL. Beheadings have been used since man appeared on this planet and continue to be used. France for instance used it until 35 years ago. It is more humane than hanging people by cranes for up to 5 minutes before they die. A beheading with a sword takes 1 second. Turks used it for hundreds of years too. Farsis. Everyone did. It's like crying about the fact that people have killed each other always.
> 
> I think that you forgot that 2 million Iranian Arabs that live in the richest part of Iran and in the most historical (Elam - that has nothing to do with Farsis). Those same people helped safe your *** against Iraq.
> 
> Look, my Azeri friend, the Arab world is much, much more diverse than Iran will ever be. Let's get that clear first.
> 
> @rmi5 is your countrymen. You are both Azerbaijanis and your homeland is Azerbaijan.


They are bunch of liars bro. Every person who has lived in Tehran, knows some turkish language, due to the big number of Azerbaijanis in Tehran. Then they come to the forum and claim to be Azerbaijani. Then if you notice them in forum, they all thank those posts containing "Tork e Khar" and such insults. Sometimes, like that haman10 clown, they transfer from being turk, to a kurd over the night 



spiderkiller said:


> at least they are not gonna behead me with a sword like 1400 years ago  any way i know most of arabs can't undrestand the fact that different races can form a country just like iran. you don't need to talk about things you defienetly know nothing about youre just making a fool out of yourself. all kurds , azeries , baluchs , fars are iranian and they are willing to sacrifice their lifes for the sake of their country its obvious you can neither stand nor understand this fact. also you don't need to tag a traitor who doesn't have a country and knows nothing about nationalism.


Traitor to what? to bunch of medieval ages mullah? to some farsis who have stolen our money, rights, ...? Is it called being a traitor? if that's the case, I am one.
I am loyal to the great nation of Azerbaijan. The word that you hate it so much, but will come and hunt you some time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## spiderkiller

rmi5 said:


> They are bunch of liars bro. Every person who has lived in Tehran, knows some turkish language, due to the big number of Azerbaijanis in Tehran. Then they come to the forum and claim to be Azerbaijani. Then if you notice them in forum, they all thank those posts containing "Tork e Khar" and such insults. Sometimes, like that haman10 clown, they transfer from being turk, to a kurd over the night


یعنی خــــــــــــاک تو سرت به جایی رسیدی که اونجای یک عرب بوگندو رو خیس کنی. واترقیدی عزیزم.


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> They are bunch of liars bro. Every person who has lived in Tehran, knows some turkish language, due to the big number of Azerbaijanis in Tehran. Then they come to the forum and claim to be Azerbaijani. Then if you notice them in forum, they all thank those posts containing "Tork e Khar" and such insults. Sometimes, like that haman10 clown, they transfer from being turk, to a kurd over the night
> 
> 
> Traitor to what? to bunch of medieval ages mullah? to some farsis who have stolen our money, rights, ...? Is it called being a traitor? if that's the case, I am one.
> I am loyal to the great nation of Azerbaijan. The word that you hate it so much, but will come and hunt you some time



Yes, I have noticed that. All of those Iranian users who initially told that they were Azeri suddenly turned anti-Azeri/Turkish at the first opportunity and started their usual "Tork", "Torke Khar" etc. It is really hilarious. This bunch on PDF are a bunch of uneducated morons obviously. I do not hope that most Iranians are that because then God save the sane Iranians inside Iran. No wonder that Iran looks like Iran.

Haman10 is a silly Kurd. Imagine that for once?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I have noticed that. All of those Iranian users who initially told that they were Azeri suddenly turned anti-Azeri/Turkish at the first opportunity and started their usual "Tork", "Torke Khar" etc. It is really hilarious. This bunch on PDF are a bunch of uneducated morons obviously. I do not hope that most Iranians are that because then God save the sane Iranians inside Iran. No wonder that Iran looks like Iran.
> 
> Haman10 is a silly Kurd. Imagine that for once?


I doubt even if he is a kurd. I remember Bahoz, that previous kurdish troll, talked with haman10 and realized that he is not a kurd either, in less than 5 minutes  He is a persian 



spiderkiller said:


> یعنی خــــــــــــاک تو سرت به جایی رسیدی که اونجای یک *عرب بوگندو* رو خیس کنی. واترقیدی عزیزم.



Sorry if I don't share racist sentiments with you.
PS. Stinky are you and your types.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> I doubt even if he is a kurd. I remember Bahoz, that previous kurdish troll, talked with haman10 and realized that he is not a kurd either, in less than 5 minutes  He is a persian
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I don't share racist sentiments with you.
> PS. Stinky are you and your types.



Nah, he is Kurd. His hometown is mostly inhabited by Kurds. I think that he is related with that Surenas clown that once was on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Nah, he is Kurd. His hometown is mostly inhabited by Kurds. I think that he is related with that Surenas clown that once was on PDF.



Yeah, they were both from Kermanshah. Anyway, whatever they are, they are not turk, or arab for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

spiderkiller said:


> at least they are not gonna behead me with a sword like 1400 years ago  any way i know most of arabs can't undrestand the fact that different races can form a country just like iran. you don't need to talk about things you defienetly know nothing about youre just making a fool out of yourself. all kurds , azeries , baluchs , fars are iranian and they are willing to sacrifice their lifes for the sake of their country its obvious you can neither stand nor understand this fact. also you don't need to tag a traitor who doesn't have a country and knows nothing about nationalism.



man if you are azerbayjani than god help you.. than you are not iranian (arian) everything in iran is farsi and farsi cultrure... it is worshipping farsi culture there is no we there is a "farsi-me" but I do not know if you are azerbaycani (your father must be one if your mother is azeri and your father farsi than call yourself farsi) , I do not know if you are a farsi who speaks turkish..

so let it be and think about what farsis do and how they are really I know that it is hard to see something else when they tought you something else.. it is hard to loose much but it is harder to loose your identity!

at least how can you be against your brothers? 

if you call @rmi5 a traitor than you are badly wrong he is not a traitor against his folk! he has not one country he has many countries and brothers..



spiderkiller said:


> killing the people of your country



we dont kill our ppl 

the pkk pig kommunists kill muslim kurds.. moslty they kill each other.. when they flee police take them down.. thats what happend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Belew_Kelew

A1Kaid said:


> Turkey playing off two enemies at once ISIS and Kurdish militants/separatist.




shows you why the turks held the Caliphate for almost 1000 years, i got to give them credit they know how to play this dirty game in a very messy time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

Alienoz_TR said:


> What is your flag? Never seen before. green tree with blue background.


Yippie, correct Einstein. 

Tried setting to change but can't so added the flag avatar instead.


----------



## al-Hasani

Belew_Kelew said:


> shows you why the turks held the Caliphate for almost 1000 years, i got to give them credit they know how to play this dirty game in a very messy time.



400 years. Arabs 900 years. 100 years now without a Caliph.

Sunnis: Rashidun, Umayyad, Abbasid, Ottoman.

Shias: Fatimid Caliphate

In terms of size:

1)Umayyad

2)Abbasid

3)Rashidun

4)Ottoman

5)Fatimid

List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@Ceylal

So when will the few million Berbers safe the likewise stateless Kurds? Can I expect to see you in Ayn Al Arab?


----------



## A1Kaid

^ Ottoman Empire lasted 624 years not 400 years, from 1299-1923.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

A1Kaid said:


> ^ Ottoman Empire lasted 624 years not 400 years, from 1299-*1923*.


1299-1922 to be precisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

xenon54 said:


> 1299-1922 to be precisely.




Wasn't the Ottoman empire officially abolished by Mustafa Kemal in 1923? I know the Ottoman Sultan Mehmed VI was dethroned in Nov. 1922. Hence, I always went by 1923.


----------



## xenon54 out

A1Kaid said:


> Wasn't the Ottoman empire officially abolished by Mustafa Kemal in 1923? I know the Ottoman Sultan Mehmed VI was dethroned in Nov. 1922. Hence, I always went by 1923.


Republic was founded in 1923, the official end of Empire is 1922.



> The occupation of Constantinople and İzmir led to the establishment of a Turkish national movement, which won the Turkish War of Independence (1919–22) under the leadership of Mustafa Kemal Pasha (later known as Mustafa Kemal Atatürk). The sultanate was abolished on 1 November 1922, and the last sultan, Mehmed VI (reigned 1918–22), left the country on 17 November 1922. The Grand National Assembly of Turkey declared the Republic of Turkey on 29 October 1923. The caliphate was abolished on 3 March 1924.



Ottoman Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

A1Kaid said:


> ^ Ottoman Empire lasted 624 years not 400 years, from 1299-1923.



I was taking about the Caliphate. The Ottoman Sultan first became the Caliph somewhere around 1519 or something. Ottomans ruled small parts of Turkey for the first 150 years if I am not mistaken. The rise of the Ottoman Empire first began after the Conquest of Constantinople or Istanbul in 1453. Those dates are just on top of my head.

List of Caliphs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

EDIT: Selim I became the first official Ottoman Caliph in 1517 when the Abbasid Caliph of Cairo recognized him.

So 400 years is about right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> I was taking about the Caliphate. The Ottoman Sultan first became the Caliph somewhere around 1519 or something. Ottomans ruled small parts of Turkey for the first 150 years if I am not mistaken. The rise of the Ottoman Empire first began after the Conquest of Constantinople or Istanbul in 1453. Those dates are just on top of my head.
> 
> List of Caliphs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> EDIT: Selim I became the first official Ottoman Caliph in 1517 when the Abbasid Caliph of Cairo recognized him.
> 
> So 400 years is about right.


You remember correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

The Ottoman Empire was at their highest in 1683 shortly before the Battle of Vienna. At that point the Ottoman Empire was 5,200,000 km².

Ottoman Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

From 1453 until 1683 the Ottomans were the eminent power in the Balkans, Anatolia, Levant, Mesopotamia, Egypt, Hijaz and parts of Western North Africa as we can all see on this map.

Moreover the Ottomans also had allies such as the Crimean Tatars and others. France if I am not mistaken. But this was the case with all Caliphates. They had enemies and allies and also vassal states.

The trading ports etc. Maps changed often too. Sometimes there were rebellions and other periods were more calm. Sometimes there was infighting and sometimes not. Like all other empires/Caliphates basically if we read history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

al-Hasani said:


> I was taking about the Caliphate. The Ottoman Sultan first became the Caliph somewhere around 1519 or something. Ottomans ruled small parts of Turkey for the first 150 years if I am not mistaken. The rise of the Ottoman Empire first began after the Conquest of Constantinople or Istanbul in 1453. Those dates are just on top of my head.
> 
> List of Caliphs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> EDIT: Selim I became the first official Ottoman Caliph in 1517 when the Abbasid Caliph of Cairo recognized him.
> 
> So 400 years is about right.





> I was taking about the Caliphate.



Sultan Selim I (1512-1520) was the first Ottoman Sultan to use the title Caliph. So if you are going by that then okay it is about 410 years as "caliphate", but it really is just a nominal distinction, considering Mehmed II was viewed by many at the time a Caliph.



> Since the 15th century, the *Caliphate was claimed by the Turkish Ottoman sultans beginning with Fatih Sultan Mehmed. They gradually came to be viewed as the de facto leaders and representatives of the Islamic world. *According to Barthold, the first time the title of "Caliph" was used as a political instead of symbolic religious title by the Ottomans was the peace treaty with Russia in 1774, when the Empire retained moral authority on territory whose sovereignty was ceded to the Russian Empire.





> Selim took the title of Caliph of Islam, although Ottoman rulers beginning with Fatih Sultan Mehmed (Mehmed II) had already begun to claim caliphal authority. He was also granted the title of "Khâdim ül Haramain ish Sharifain" _(Servant of the Holy Cities of Mecca and Medina)_ by the Sharif of Mecca in 1517.


Selim I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> The rise of the Ottoman Empire first began after the Conquest of Constantinople or Istanbul in 1453.



The Ottoman dynasty was already an empire even before conquest of Constantinople in 1453. In the first 150 years they had already conquered parts of eastern Europe. In 1350, Ottomans had begun making advances into eastern Europe, in 1362 they captured Edirne, 1389 Battle of Kosovo, and 1396 capture of Nikopol which completed Ottoman conquest of much of Thrace and Greece.



> EDIT: Selim I became the first official Ottoman Caliph in 1517 when the Abbasid Caliph of Cairo recognized him.



That's true Sultan Selim I conquered Egypt in 1517 and defeated the Abassid/Mamluk "caliphate". Abassid Caliph Al-Mutawakkil III surrendered his title and possessions to Sultan Selim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

A1Kaid said:


> Sultan Selim I (1512-1520) was the first Ottoman Sultan to use the title Caliph. So if you are going by that then okay it is about 410 years as "caliphate", but it really is just a nominal distinction, considering Mehmed II was viewed by many at the time a Caliph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selim I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman dynasty was already an empire even before conquest of Constantinople in 1453. In the first 150 years they had already conquered parts of eastern Europe. In 1350, Ottomans had begun making advances into eastern Europe, in 1362 they captured Edirne, 1389 Battle of Kosovo, and 1396 capture of Nikopol which completed Ottoman conquest of much of Thrace and Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true Sultan Selim I conquered Egypt in 1517 and defeated the Abassid/Mamluk "caliphate".



They were not an Empire in the first 150 years but a regional power. Empires cannot be this small. Look at the map I posted again.

I go with the official/formal dates because otherwise it will be a mess as there were many claimants for the Caliphate throughout time. At some points in Islamic history persons who were not actual Caliphates were more powerful yet they are not recognized as rulers but the actual Caliphs. That's as it should be IMO.


----------



## Saho

I've noticed a lot of Saudis on the internet are going denial about Ottoman history, they seem to have a beef with them because of what the House of Saud did about 200-300 years ago.

Anyway, Abbasid Caliph afterward didn't have any power so I wouldn't count them on this, they were corrupted and faced rebellions, lost Spain and the Mongol Siege etc. That time I think they were called Mamluk Turks in Anatolia, they controlled the Abbasid.


----------



## A1Kaid

al-Hasani said:


> They were not an Empire in the first 150 years but a regional power. Empires cannot be this small. Look at the map I posted again.
> 
> I go with the official/formal dates because otherwise it will be a mess as there were many claimants for the Caliphate throughout time. At some points in Islamic history persons who were not actual Caliphates were more powerful yet they are not recognized as rulers but the actual Caliphs. That's as it should be IMO.





> They were not an Empire in the first 150 years but a regional power. Empires cannot be this small. Look at the map I posted again.



Wrong, empire doesn't have to be a specific size threshold to be considered an empire. Technically, you can have a empire made up of small overseas colonies ruled by a small country.



> Definition: The term "*empire*" is derived from the Latin _imperium_ (power, authority). *Politically, an empire is a geographically extensive group of states and peoples (ethnic groups) united and ruled by a central authority* either by a monarch (emperor, empress) or an oligarchy.


Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

However, after 1453 the Ottoman Empire gained legitimacy and global standing around the world after it conquered Constantinople, but it was still an empire before 1453, most well-researched historians agree (Caroline Finkel author of "Osman's Dream", Erik Zürker, Dr. Zilfi, etc) all leading historians on the Ottoman empire use the word "empire" to describe it even before 1453. This isn't even a subject of historical debate.





Byzantine Empire 1270.






Here's a map of the Byzantine empire in 1400, it only held onto a few small territories in Thrace and the city of Constantinople. It is technically considered an empire because it has an Emperor who holds an extensive group of states and peoples, as small as they maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

A1Kaid said:


> Here's a map of the Byzantine empire in 1400, it only held onto a few small territories in Thrace and the city of Constantinople. It is technically considered an empire because it has an Emperor who holds an extensive group of states and peoples, as small as they maybe.


Thats right as far as i know a Empires definition is not the size.


----------



## al-Hasani

A1Kaid said:


> Wrong, empire doesn't have to be a specific size threshold to be considered an empire. Technically, you can have a empire made up of small overseas colonies ruled by a small country.
> 
> 
> Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> However, after 1453 the Ottoman Empire gained legitimacy and global standing around the world.
> 
> View attachment 129040
> 
> Byzantine Empire 1270.
> 
> 
> View attachment 129041
> 
> Here's a map of the Byzantine empire in 1400, it only held onto a few small territories in Thrace and the city of Constantinople. It is technically considered an empire because it has an Emperor who holds an extensive group of states and peoples, as small as they maybe.



But the Ottoman Sultan was not an Emperor yet until the conquest of Constantinople. Or correct me if I am wrong. Sultan in Arabic means king. Anyway you get my point with what I meant with Empire. What I wrote initially about the rise of Ottoman power and dismiss is correct and I was also correct that they first officially gained the Caliphate in the early 1500's.

All empires I know were of a much bigger size geographically speaking but technically you could have an empire the size of Denmark but I don't recall such cases on top of my head though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

al-Hasani said:


> But the Ottoman Sultan was not an Emperor yet until the conquest of Constantinople. Or correct me if I am wrong. Sultan in Arabic means king. Anyway you get my point with what I meant with Empire. What I wrote initially about the rise of Ottoman power and dismiss is correct and I was also correct that they first officially gained the Caliphate in the early 1500's.
> 
> All empires I know were of a much bigger size geographically speaking but technically you could have an empire the size of Denmark but I don't recall such cases on top of my head though.



I am just telling you what leading historians on the Ottoman empire have written, read Caroline Finkel "Osman's Dream", it is arguably one of the best books written on the Ottoman empire in the English language. It will explain to you a lot of Ottoman history in great detail, names, dates, events, themes, legality, policies, etc.

By 1362 max the Ottoman's technically had already become a two-continent empire.


----------



## al-Hasani

A1Kaid said:


> I am just telling you what leading historians on the Ottoman empire have written, read Caroline Finkel "Osman's Dream", it is arguably one of the best books written on the Ottoman empire in the English language. It will explain to you a lot of Ottoman history in great detail, names, dates, events, themes, legality, policies, etc.



Does she write that the Ottoman Empire was an Empire already before the conquest of Constantinople? Strange because in terms of territory controlled you could hardly call it more than a kingdom and in terms of titles then the Ottoman rulers probably used the Arabic Sultan and Turkic/Mongol Khan.

I will give it a try. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## A1Kaid

al-Hasani said:


> Does she write that the Ottoman Empire was an Empire already before the conquest of Constantinople? Strange because in terms of territory controlled you could hardly call it more than a kingdom and in terms of titles then the Ottoman rulers probably used the Arabic Sultan and Turkic/Mongol Khan.
> 
> I will give it a try. Thanks for the recommendation.




Here's a screen shot I took of page #128 of "Osman's Dream". You can read that even as early as 1402 (Battle of Ankara), historians like Caroline Finkel already consider the Ottomans an "empire". By the reign of Sultan Murad I and Bayezid the Ottomans had already become an empire and meet the definition of an empire. They held territories both in Europe and Asia and ruled of ethnically diverse people under the rule of a central authority the Sultan.


----------



## al-Hasani

A1Kaid said:


> Here's a screen shot I took of page #128 of "Osman's Dream". You can read that even as early as 1402 during the reign of Sultan Bayezid the Ottomans had already become an empire and meet the definition of an empire. They held territories both in Europe and Asia and ruled of ethnically diverse people under the rule of a central authority the Sultan.
> 
> View attachment 129077



Well, is that not because of the Bosphorus Strait nearby? If I ruled just Istanbul I theoretically speaking would rule on 2 continents yet my kingdom/empire would be very small. Anyway it's not an important discussion. The use of Empire before the Conquest of Constantinople just surprised me. Nothing else. I thought more about Kingdom or Sultanate. Arabic word for Kingdom.


----------



## Frosty

Saho said:


> I've noticed a lot of Saudis on the internet are going denial about Ottoman history, they seem to have a beef with them because of what the House of Saud did about 200-300 years ago.
> 
> Anyway, Abbasid Caliph afterward didn't have any power so I wouldn't count them on this, they were corrupted and faced rebellions, lost Spain and the Mongol Siege etc. That time I think they were called Mamluk Turks in Anatolia, they controlled the Abbasid.



Spain was never Abbasid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

al-Hasani said:


> Well, is that not because of the Bosphorus Strait nearby? If I ruled just Istanbul I theoretically speaking would rule on 2 continents yet my kingdom/empire would be very small. Anyway it's not an important discussion. The use of Empire before the Conquest of Constantinople just surprised me. Nothing else. I thought more about Kingdom or Sultanate. Arabic word for Kingdom.



So who are you picking to win in Kobani, ISIS or Kurds?


----------



## al-Hasani

A1Kaid said:


> So who are you picking to win in Kobani, ISIS or Kurds?



Mate, now you have made me curious and I am rather stubborn. Do you know which title the head of the Ottoman tribe had before the conquest of Istanbul? My impression is that the author of that book calls it an empire because the Ottoman ruler ruled land on 2 continents but that is obviously due to the nearby Bosphorus Strait. Sultan means king in Arabic and Khan is a Mongol title meaning military ruler. Now when the Ottomans conquered Istanbul, the capital of the Byzantine Empire (ruled by the Christian Byzantine Emperor) it is only logical to call the Ottoman ruler that too. Later the Ottomans added the title of Caliphs which they BTW not always used for long periods of time effectually.

ISIS. They already won IMO. But the West will probably prevent ISIS from gaining the entire control of the city and nearby area. There have been 100's of Ayn Al Arabs in Syria and Iraq. This is vastly overrated from a humanitarian point of view. If this was not a border town no such big fuss would have been made, IMO.

There are hardly any civilians left either.


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Mate, now you have made me curious and I am rather stubborn. Do you know which title the head of the Ottoman tribe had before the conquest of Istanbul? My impression is that the author of that book calls it an empire because the Ottoman ruler ruled land on 2 continents but that is obviously due to the nearby Bosphorus Strait. Sultan means king in Arabic and Khan is a Mongol title meaning military ruler. Now when the Ottomans conquered Istanbul, the capital of the Byzantine Empire (ruled by the Christian Byzantine Emperor) it is only logical to call the Ottoman ruler that too. Later the Ottomans added the title of Caliphs which they BTW not always used for long periods of time effectually.
> 
> ISIS. They already won IMO. But the West will probably prevent ISIS from gaining the entire control of the city and nearby area. There have been 100's of Ayn Al Arabs in Syria and Iraq. This is vastly overrated from a humanitarian point of view. If this was not a border town no such big fuss would have been made, IMO.
> 
> There are hardly any civilians left either.


The first rulers had the title ''Bey''

Bey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Then ''Khan''

Khan (title) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Later ''Sultan'' or ''Sultan Khan''

List of sultans of the Ottoman Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Here is a detailed article about the Titles in Ottoman Empire.

Ottoman dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> The first rulers had the title ''Bey''
> 
> Bey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Then ''Khan''
> 
> Khan (title) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Later ''Sultan'' or ''Sultan Khan''
> 
> List of sultans of the Ottoman Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a detailed article about the Titles in Ottoman Empire.
> 
> Ottoman dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Bey = Sheikh

Khan = Emir but I am not sure about this one.

Sultan = Sultan

Caliph = Caliph

Makes sense. The question is where the Emperor part comes into the picture? This must be the title the Ottoman Sultan CONQUERED from the Byzantine EMPEROR when Istanbul was captured.

So I think I have solved the mystery.



Frosty said:


> Spain was never Abbasid.



Correct.

The Umayyads and other Arab dynasties ruled Al-Andalus. Some Berber dynasties too. In fact we Arabs had a parallel Caliphate in the West (Al-Andalus) that the Turks, Iranians etc. were never a part of as they never reached/ruled such areas that far from the ME and Western Europe as a whole. The Muslims of the Maghreb and Al-Andalus considered the Umayyads as Caliphs not the Abbasi Caliph in Baghdad in Asia.

Also there were Arab dynasties in Central Northern Africa that were independent of those two fronts. (West and East). All quite interesting.

Córdoba, Toledo, Granada were arguably easily a match for Baghdad and other great cities of that time period if not even more developed on certain fronts. Architectural wise much more Arab heritage is intact in Al-Andalus (Spain and Portugal) than in Baghdad itself. Due to the Mongols. I think that Arabs contributed to 10-11 World UNESCO Heritage Sites in Spain alone.

@Full Moon @JUBA @Arabian Legend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Makes sense. The question is where the Emperor part comes into the picture? This must be the title the Ottoman Sultan CONQUERED from the Byzantine EMPEROR when Istanbul was captured.
> So I think I have solved the mystery.


Yep.



> In addition to such secular titles, the Ottoman sultans became the Caliphs of Islam bearing the title _Khalifeh ül-Rasul Rab al-A’alamin_ (i.e. Successor of the Prophet of the Lord of the Universe), starting with Mehmed II who transferred his capital to Constantinople (modern-day Istanbul) in 1453 *and transformed the Ottoman state to an empire.*




The titles in Ottoman Empire are a little bit confusing, in Turkey the most known title for Ottoman sultans is *''Padishah''*

Padishah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



*Btw, i like this title most. *

Padişah-i thalath şehireha-i Qostantiniyye, Edirne ve Hüdavendigâr, ül şehireyn-i Dimaşq ve Qahira, tamam Azerbayjan, Mağrib, Barqah, Kayravan, Haleb, ül-‘Iraq-i ‘Arab vel ‘Ajam, Basra, ül-dulan-i Lahsa, Rakka, Musul, Partiyye, Diyârbekir, Kilikiyye, ül vilâyatun-i Erzurum, Sivas, Adana, Karaman, Van, Barbariyye, Habeş, Tunus, Trablus-i Garb, Şam, Kıbrıs, Rodos, Girit, ül vilâyet-i Mora, ül Bahr-i Sefid vel Bahr-i Siyah ve i-swahil, Anadolu, Rumeli, Bagdâd, Kurdistân, Yunanistan, Türkistan, Tatariyye, Çerkesyye, ül mintaqateyn-i Kabarda, Gürjistan, ül-Deşt-i Qipçaq, tamam ül-mamlikat-i Tatar, Kefe ve tamam ül-etraf, Bosna, ül şehir ve hisar-i Belgrat, ül vilâyet-i Sırbistan bil tamam ül-hisareha ve şehireha, tamam Arnavut, tamam Eflak ve Boğdan, ve tamam ül-mustamlak vel-hududeha, ve muteaddit mamalekat ve şehireha.



*Translation:*

Emperor of The Three Cities of Constantinople, Adrianople and Bursa, and of the Cities of Damascus and Cairo, of all Azerbaijan, of the Magreb, of Barka, of Kairouan, of Aleppo, of the Arabic and the Persian Iraq, of Basra, of Al-Hasa strip, of Ar Raqqah, of Mosul, of Diyarbakır, of Cilicia, of the provinces of Erzurum, of Sivas, of Adana, of Karaman, Van, of Barbary, of Abyssinia, of Tunisia, of Algiers, of Tripoli, of Damascus, of Cyprus, of Rhodes, of Crete, of the province of Morea, of the Mediterranean Sea, the Black Sea and also their coasts, of Anatolia, Rumelia, Baghdad, Kurdistan, Greece, Turkistan, Tartary, Circassia, of the two regions of Kabarda, of Georgia, of the Steppe of Kypchaks, of the whole country of the Tatars, of Kefe and of all the neighboring regions, of Bosnia, of the City and Fort of Belgrade, of the province of Serbia, with all the castles and cities, of all Albania, of all Eflak and Bogdania, as well as all the dependencies and borders, and many other countries and cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The titles in Ottoman Empire are a little bit confusing, in Turkey the most known title for Ottoman sultans is *''Padishah''*
> 
> Padishah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> *Btw, i like this title most. *
> 
> Padişah-i thalath şehireha-i Qostantiniyye, Edirne ve Hüdavendigâr, ül şehireyn-i Dimaşq ve Qahira, tamam Azerbayjan, Mağrib, Barqah, Kayravan, Haleb, ül-‘Iraq-i ‘Arab vel ‘Ajam, Basra, ül-dulan-i Lahsa, Rakka, Musul, Partiyye, Diyârbekir, Kilikiyye, ül vilâyatun-i Erzurum, Sivas, Adana, Karaman, Van, Barbariyye, Habeş, Tunus, Trablus-i Garb, Şam, Kıbrıs, Rodos, Girit, ül vilâyet-i Mora, ül Bahr-i Sefid vel Bahr-i Siyah ve i-swahil, Anadolu, Rumeli, Bagdâd, Kurdistân, Yunanistan, Türkistan, Tatariyye, Çerkesyye, ül mintaqateyn-i Kabarda, Gürjistan, ül-Deşt-i Qipçaq, tamam ül-mamlikat-i Tatar, Kefe ve tamam ül-etraf, Bosna, ül şehir ve hisar-i Belgrat, ül vilâyet-i Sırbistan bil tamam ül-hisareha ve şehireha, tamam Arnavut, tamam Eflak ve Boğdan, ve tamam ül-mustamlak vel-hududeha, ve muteaddit mamalekat ve şehireha.
> 
> 
> 
> *Translation:*
> 
> Emperor of The Three Cities of Constantinople, Adrianople and Bursa, and of the Cities of Damascus and Cairo, of all Azerbaijan, of the Magreb, of Barka, of Kairouan, of Aleppo, of the Arabic and the Persian Iraq, of Basra, of Al-Hasa strip, of Ar Raqqah, of Mosul, of Diyarbakır, of Cilicia, of the provinces of Erzurum, of Sivas, of Adana, of Karaman, Van, of Barbary, of Abyssinia, of Tunisia, of Algiers, of Tripoli, of Damascus, of Cyprus, of Rhodes, of Crete, of the province of Morea, of the Mediterranean Sea, the Black Sea and also their coasts, of Anatolia, Rumelia, Baghdad, Kurdistan, Greece, Turkistan, Tartary, Circassia, of the two regions of Kabarda, of Georgia, of the Steppe of Kypchaks, of the whole country of the Tatars, of Kefe and of all the neighboring regions, of Bosnia, of the City and Fort of Belgrade, of the province of Serbia, with all the castles and cities, of all Albania, of all Eflak and Bogdania, as well as all the dependencies and borders, and many other countries and cities.



Those royal titles are always ridiculously long but still interesting. I remember looking at the Spanish King's official royal titles. I mean there was everything from King of Armenia, Jerusalem etc. Extremely long too.

Where is the title of Caliph? Caliph is the highest title a Muslim can have. It is like Pope among Catholics. Other than Pope, Emperor.

Today only Japan has an Emperor.

This must be before Selim I then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

*Turkey 'to let US use bases' against Islamic State*

Turkey has agreed to let the US use its military bases in the campaign against Islamic State militants, US National Security Adviser Susan Rice says.
Ms Rice said the US welcomed the new agreement, which included use of the Incirlik air base in Turkey's south.
The US is leading air strikes against IS, which has seized large parts of Iraq and Syria in recent months.
Turkey shares a border with both countries, but has so far ruled out any ground operation of its own.
Speaking to US broadcaster NBC, Ms Rice said Turkey had recently agreed to let the US use Turkish bases and territory "to train moderate Syrian opposition forces" and "engage in activities inside of Iraq and Syria".

"That's the new commitment, and one that we very much welcome," she added.
In recent days, IS fighters have advanced against the Syrian town of Kobane, which has a border crossing point with Turkey.
The US has been leading a coalition providing air support to Kurds battling IS fighters around Kobane.
Turkey has ranged its military forces on the border but has so far ruled out any ground operation on its own, and has refused to allow Kurds in Turkey to cross the border to fight.
Turkey has been reluctant to get involved militarily, partly because it is concerned about arming the Kurdish forces fighting IS militants. Turkey fought a long civil war with its Kurdish minority.
Since the IS offensive against Kobane began in mid-September, some 500 people have been killed and up to 200,000 have fled across the border into Turkey.

Meanwhile, officials say the police chief of Iraq's Anbar province, where IS fighters are also advancing, has been killed by a roadside bomb.
Major General Ahmed Saddag was killed when the bomb targeted his convoy near the provincial capital Ramadi.
Anbar officials have appealed for military help, saying that the province could fall to IS militants.
IS says it aims to establish a "caliphate", a state ruled by a single political and religious leader according to Islamic law, or Sharia.
It has become known for brutal tactics, including mass killings, abductions of members of religious and ethnic minorities, and the beheadings of soldiers and journalists.

BBC News - Turkey 'to let US use bases' against Islamic State


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Where is the title of Caliph? Caliph is the highest title a Muslim can have. It is like Pope among Christians. Other than Pope Emperor.


Well, even though the Sultans became Caliphs at some point they never used the title Caliph in official adress, also people of that time, at least in Turkish regions didnt call them Caliph but ''Padishah'' or ''Sultan Kahn''.


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Well, even though the Sultans became Caliphs at some point they never used the title Caliph in official adress, also people of that time, at least in Turkish regions didnt call them Caliph but ''Padishah'' or ''Sultan Kahn''.



What? So what's all about that Caliph fuss/Arab Revolt etc.?! You should just have given us the Caliph title and then you could have kept all those other titles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

xenon54 said:


> of the Arabic and *the Persian Iraq*



Thats the first time i hear that..Whats that? @al-Hasani ? Do they refer to Shiite part of Iraq may be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> What? So what's all about that Caliph fuss/Arab Revolt etc.?! You should just have given us the Caliph title and then you could have kept all those other titles.


Ok i dont wanna tell you something wrong but as far as i know they didnt used the title Caliph often, at least im sure the people didnt called them Caliph.



BronzePlaque said:


> Thats the first time i hear that..Whats that? @al-Hasani ? Do they refer to Shiite part of Iraq may be?


Most probably yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

BronzePlaque said:


> Thats the first time i hear that..Whats that? @al-Hasani ? Do they refer to Shiite part of Iraq may be?



There is an region in Iran called Iraq. It's east of the actual Iraq. East of the Zagros Mountains. Zagros Mountains form the natural barrier of Iraq-Iran or parts of the border if I recall.

It's not Southern Iraq. Southern Iraq borders modern-day KSA/Kuwait directly.

@BronzePlaque 

See link;

Persian Iraq (ancient region, Middle East) -- Encyclopedia Britannica

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> See link;
> Persian Iraq (ancient region, Middle East) -- Encyclopedia Britannica


Seems like its referring to the border region in this map.


----------



## BronzePlaque

al-Hasani said:


> There is an region in Iran called Iraq. It's east of the actual Iraq. East of the Zagros Mountains. Zagros Mountains form the natural barrier of Iraq-Iran or parts of the border if I recall.
> 
> It's not Southern Iraq. Southern Iraq borders modern-day KSA/Kuwait directly.
> 
> @BronzePlaque
> 
> See link;
> 
> Persian Iraq (ancient region, Middle East) -- Encyclopedia Britannica



"...traditionally considered to mark the border between these two entities. The second region, lying to the east of Arabian Iraq and separated from it by the Zagros Mountains, was called foreign (i.e., Persian) Iraq ( _ʿIrāq ʿAjamī_) and was more or less identical with ancient Media or the Umayyad and ʿAbbāsid province of... "

Now i understand...thanks mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

BronzePlaque said:


> "...traditionally considered to mark the border between these two entities. The second region, lying to the east of Arabian Iraq and separated from it by the Zagros Mountains, was called foreign (i.e., Persian) Iraq ( _ʿIrāq ʿAjamī_) and was more or less identical with ancient Media or the Umayyad and ʿAbbāsid province of... "
> 
> Now i understand...thanks mate



Borders are rather a bit messed up in the ME. A lot of countries actual borders are part of many historical provinces, historical geographic areas. Turkey and KSA are two good examples for instance.

Similarily in Eastern Arabia there is Bahrain and then a historical region called Greater Bahrain.

Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sometimes it can be very confusing.

Anyway back to Ayn Al Arab or Kobane. I have seen no reports of there being civilians so what is this extraordinary fuss then about? Never really understood it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Anyway back to Ayn Al Arab or Kobane. I have seen no reports of there being civilians so what is this extraordinary fuss then about? Never really understood it.


All of them are in Turkey right now and thats where i dont understand why media is making such fancy headlines like ''Turkey is abandoning Kurds in Kobane'', for gods sake how can we abandon them if they are alread in our country and recieve humanitarin help?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> All of them are in Turkey right now and thats where i dont understand why media is making such fancy headlines like ''Turkey is abandoning Kurds in Kobane'', for gods sake how can we abandon them if they are alread in our country and recieve humanitarin help?



"Turkey abandons terrorist group YGP/PKK." ME leaders need to grow a pair and start solving their own regional problems. This waiting for USA, West etc. is not always the best option. Cooperation should be the key here between regional states. But maybe it is good that there is referee that can stop us from killing each other.








This is me hitting @ResurgentIran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> "Turkey abandons terrorist group YGP/PKK." ME leaders need to grow a pair and start solving their own regional problems. This waiting for USA, West etc. is not always the best option. Cooperation should be the key here between regional states. But maybe it is good that there is referee that can stop us from killing each other.


The Syrian civil war started because of Turkey, USA, Israel or KSA but not because of a barrel bombing dictator according to some members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

From Ayn Al-Arab...The monkey on the picture is Apo, head of Pkk terrorists..And people expect us to land a hand to those pigs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> The Syrian civil war started because of Turkey, USA, Israel or KSA but not because of a barrel bombing dictator according to some members here.



KSA is behind all evil in this world. According to most PDF members.. Good for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> KSA is behind all evil in this world. According to most PDF members.. Good for them.


Well, you are racing with Israel, second is USA, Turkey is the newcomer here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Well, you are racing with Israel, second is USA, Turkey is the newcomer here.



Iran is number 1 obviously. My "all" in that sentences means all Farsi people and their regime supporters. We have more supporters on PDF. Our anti-KSA brigade is just very vocal even for PDF standards.

Turkey must be number 1 nowadays due to Ayn Al Arab and the "oppression" against the Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Turkey must be number 1 nowadays due to Ayn Al Arab and the "oppression" against the Kurds.


Meh, we were also the bad guys in Cyprus conflict, do we care?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Meh, we were also the bad guys in Cyprus conflict, do we care?
> 
> View attachment 129233



This is the best gif that I have seen in a very long time. Priceless. What kind of strange animal is that, LOL?

U.S. is complicit as it blames Turkey for the catastrophe in Kobane - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> This is the best gif that I have seen in a very long time. Priceless. What kind of strange animal is that, LOL?
> 
> U.S. is complicit as it blames Turkey for the catastrophe in Kobane - The Washington Post


The day Turkey helps pkk/pyd is the day where you will see blue snow in Dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> This is the best gif that I have seen in a very long time. Priceless. What kind of strange animal is that, LOL?
> 
> U.S. is complicit as it blames Turkey for the catastrophe in Kobane - The Washington Post



IMO, US is more and more humiliating itself. A superpower is relying on a foreign country to secure the interests of itself.

If they can't use military to secure their own interests, they shouldn't be called a superpower. US should bring back it's over-sea soldiers to home. And they could happily live in their continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

Alienoz_TR said:


> In 1829, Ottomans lost whole naval fleet, how would you have advised Ottomans to defend Algeria!? Know your history before you talk. Greek independence war was supported by Russia, Britain and France.
> 
> Turks always fought against all odds.


forget past! what else except AKP losing marbles what have Turkey lost this time. yet they are letting their bed partners ISIS carry out a massacre a few feets from their Border. Shame on u ISIS cheergirls.



N.Ozkan said:


> Don't think so.. Your overlords, the west, have no intention to repeat the past experiences once more. The air campaign is and will remain futile against IS. And even in the worst case scenario, entire west attacking the evil Turks, will end up with the angels being transferred home in black trash bags.
> 
> Ps. Ignore the trolling by me and my fellow Turkish friends. We have no intention to troll around but it seems that heavy trolling is the norm on this forum. Excuse if we offended you



lol why should i feel offended at u being comfort girls for ISIS. be happy with ur "Job" !



xenon54 said:


> The day Turkey helps pkk/pyd is the day where you will see blue snow in Dubai.


what else can we expect from comfort girls of ISIS. but don't worry u will get AIDS as parting gift .. if u don't believe me ask your pakistani counterparts .. they are still enjoying the fruits of Afghan Jihad even after 3 decades !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

punit said:


> what else can we expect from comfort girls of ISIS. but don't worry u will get AIDS as parting gift .. if u don't believe me ask your pakistani counterparts .. they are still enjoying the fruits of Afghan Jihad even after 3 decades !


Maybe you should care about your own country and start building toilets or Hepatitis A might be a problem to you, oh wait, it already is.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## punit

xenon54 said:


> Maybe you should care about your own country and start building toilets or Hepatitis A might be a problem to you, oh wait, it allready is.



errr!! I think I hit a nerve with my comments about Turkey Cheer leadership !


----------



## xenon54 out

punit said:


> errr!! I think I hit a nerve with my comments about Turkey Cheer leadership !


Nah, its really no problem to counter you people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

punit said:


> errr!! I think I hit a nerve with my comments about Turkey Cheer leadership !



Do you think you can really hit our nerves with your idiotic comments ? 

I'm only replying you because xenon replied you or else i don't even read Indian's comments in ME section.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## punit

Sinan said:


> Do you think you can really hit our nerves with your idiotic comments ?
> 
> I'm only replying you because xenon replied you or else i don't even read Indian's comments in ME section.



good for you. keeping ur head firmly inside the sand is the best option for you !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

punit said:


> good for you. keeping ur head firmly inside the sand is the best option for you !



And more idiotic comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## punit

Sinan said:


> And more idiotic comments.


truth hurts ! get used to it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

punit said:


> truth hurts ! get used to it



Even if we can call your non-sense, far from reality, idiotic comments the truth. It would still not hurt as it has nothing to do with the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## punit

Sinan said:


> Even if we can call your non-sense, far from reality, idiotic comments the truth. It would still not hurt as it has nothing to do with the reality.


whatever!! keep providing comfort service to ur heroes !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

*Headless bodies litter streets of siege town*

THIRTEEN-year-old Dillyar cannot get the image of his cousin being beheaded out of his mind. The pair were fleeing Kobane and running down a street when Islamic State fighters blocked their exit.

Dillyar managed to get away but his cousin Mohammed, 20, was seized, and gave a blood-curdling scream as one of the black-clad men drew out a knife.

“They pushed him to the ground and sawed his head off, shouting _Allahu Akbar_,” (God is greatest) the boy said yesterday.

“I see it in my dreams every night and every morning I wake up and remember everything.”

According to those who escaped, the jihadists’ savagery is worse than anyone feared. Headless corpses litter the streets of the besieged Syrian border town, they say, and some of the mainly Kurdish townsfolk have had their eyes gouged out.

Refugees who made it to Suruc, just across the border in Turkey, speak of witnessing unspeakable horrors in hushed tones, as if they can barely believe it themselves.

Amin Fajar, 38, said: “I have seen tens, maybe hundreds, of bodies with their heads cut off. Others with just their hands or legs missing. I have seen faces with their eyes or tongues cut out – I can never forget it for as long as I live. They put the heads on display to scare us all.”

It worked. Fajar, a floor fitter, and his wife and four children aged three to 12, ran for their lives.

“The children saw the headless people. They saw them,” he said quietly, sitting in his tent in a squalid refugee camp in Suruc.

Ahmed Bakki, a farmer from a village near Kobane, said his cousin, a 48-year-old father of seven, stayed behind when the rest of the family fled. “We phoned my cousin and IS answered his phone. They said: ‘We’ve got his head and we’re taking it to Jarabulus (an IS stronghold).’”

He added: “An English teacher in our village tried to reason with them but they just called him a ka***r (non-believer) and tied him to their car and dragged him away. We heard they beheaded him later. My neighbour was beheaded because they said he was ‘delivering vegetables to the (non-believers)’. They burned his farm, livestock, even his bees – they destroyed everything.”

This “scorched earth” policy is being waged by jihadists whose most brutal members seem to be Europeans.

“They are Chechen, English, they are from all over Europe. We know because we can hear their accents,” Bakki said.

Another man, Khalid, a teacher, claimed he had seen two fighters involved in the crushing of Kobane and had been told by a friend the pair were boasting they were British.

The UN estimates there are still 700 civilians in Kobane, mainly elderly, and up to 13 000 in the surrounding areas under siege from Islamic State, who “will most likely be massacred” if the town falls. 

IS has released a video offering a glimpse into the hell taking place at street level. The professionally-filmed clip shows its militants waging ferocious attacks on homes in Kobane, capturing the town house by house and blasting rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine guns.

They are said to be in control of half of the town and have reached its centre. Earlier in the week, punishing air strikes from US and Arab war planes appeared to force IS fighters back towards the edge of Kobane. Yesterday, there were more bombs from fighter jets.

But although the air strikes are slowing the militants’ advance in some areas of the town, reinforcements are reportedly on the way from al-Raqqa, their stronghold in Syria about 120km away.

A few kilometres along the dusty border from Kobane, there is a new threat – IS snatch squads are said to be lying in wait in Turkey to seize more Western hostages – Daily Mail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

US wants to stopTurkish rise by destroying its economy by using it into a multi decade war on its borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

atatwolf said:


> US wants to stopTurkish rise by destroying its economy by using it into a multi decade war on its borders.



and that's precisely the reason Turkey is feeding ISIS !!


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> So when will the few million Berbers safe the likewise stateless Kurds? Can I expect to see you in Ayn Al Arab?


Kurds will defeat and are defeating your baby test tube...I don't have to worry about them, nor of their future state. They remind me of "us" ,iron cojones, courage of the gods and a motivation on a turbo!
You are still around?


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> Kurds will defeat and are defeating your baby test tube...I don't have to worry about them, nor of their future state. They remind me of "us" ,iron cojones, courage of the gods and a motivation on a turbo!
> You are still around?



Yes, they indeed remind me of your stateless Berbarians. Both of you are stateless and amount to nothing in history. So I understand your affinity. It comes natural. Bravo Ceylal, you are learning it at last!

Make sure to celebrate this event by buying yourself a donkey to move around with and some Moroccan hashish!


----------



## Superboy

Anyone have a feeling that once the thousands of reinforcements arrive from Raqqah, Kobane will fall? Woohoo, go ISIS!


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Superboy said:


> Anyone have a feeling that once the thousands of reinforcements arrive from Raqqah, Kobane will fall? Woohoo, go ISIS!



After looking at the goıgle map closely, I have seen that this town almost equals to a city. House to house battle will take some time, i guess. Maybe a few days, maybe one to two weeks.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sinan said:


> Be realistic....you think 30.000 militants can oppose our military ?? Really ?
> 
> They will never attack Turkey, they have no goals in Turkey.


DO you understand please I said their goal is a united Islamic nations under their rule so isn't Turkey an Islamic country or I'm wrong.

about your army and capability ok I got that but what don't you realize is that they use your own people to open all the hell doors on you they use you just like in Iraq they used Iraqis in Syria the use Syrian and so on once they have supporters they start to snake in.

Remember Russia which has more capability more than you, still they needed two wars to get rid of them.


----------



## Kamil_baku

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I have noticed that. All of those Iranian users who initially told that they were Azeri suddenly turned anti-Azeri/Turkish at the first opportunity and started their usual "Tork", "Torke Khar" etc. It is really hilarious. This bunch on PDF are a bunch of uneducated morons obviously. I do not hope that most Iranians are that because then God save the sane Iranians inside Iran. No wonder that Iran looks like Iran.
> 
> Haman10 is a silly Kurd. Imagine that for once?


Im the real Azerbaijani..  We never go against Turkey, thats the first way to test the purity of their blood. I wonder he might also turned to be an Armenian.. )

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## damm1t

Malik Alashter said:


> so isn't Turkey an Islamic country or I'm wrong.



Yes you are.


----------



## IR1907

So ISIS still cant defeat few YPG's after several weeks ? seems their ape alike blitzkrieg came to a halt by a bunch of isolated Kurds.


----------



## -SINAN-

Malik Alashter said:


> DO you understand please I said their goal is a united Islamic nations under their rule so isn't Turkey an Islamic country or I'm wrong.
> 
> about your army and capability ok I got that but what don't you realize is that they use your own people to open all the hell doors on you they use you just like in Iraq they used Iraqis in Syria the use Syrian and so on once they have supporters they start to snake in.
> 
> Remember Russia which has more capability more than you, still they needed two wars to get rid of them.



Not gonna happen. If PKK couldn't even take control of a town in 30 years even for a brief moment. ISIS can't do it also. All they could do is suicide bombings other, firing to our border towns. But they can't capture...forget town, a single village in our country.



IR1907 said:


> So ISIS still cant defeat few YPG's after several weeks ? seems their ape alike blitzkrieg came to a halt by a bunch of *isolated *Kurds.



You gave the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

Sinan said:


> Not gonna happen. If PKK couldn't even take control of a town in 30 years even for a brief moment. ISIS can't do it also. All they could do is suicide bombings other, firing to our border towns. But they can't capture...forget town, a single village in our country.
> 
> 
> 
> You gave the answer.


You are part of NATO, how on earth can a NATO member lose a town to few terrorists ? 

Thats not even a accomplishment... it would be a accomplishment if you totally dismantled them.


----------



## -SINAN-

IR1907 said:


> You are part of NATO, how on earth can a NATO member lose a town to few terrorists ?
> 
> Thats not even a accomplishment... it would be a accomplishment if you totally dismantled them.



Some guys say, Turkey will be next and stuff like that. I'm only answering.

Other than that. About Turkey attacking on ISIS.....that's not gonna happen. We won't fight to secure US interests in region. US should do his own work instead of trying to push it on their allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, they indeed remind me of your stateless Berbarians. Both of you are stateless and amount to nothing in history.[/quo[camel driver as head of state, gave him a title of king and then to embellish it, they added a kinship to the Prophet Mohamed [sa3s], if it wasn't for the British, you will still wandering in the unknown quarter.
> The Kurds are your spineless *** the meaning of self dignity, and self esteem.
> you can't even defend your country, if it wasn't for the Americans, Egypt will be suffocated with your camel fragrance. You need, every time the name "kurd" within earshot, you should bury yourself in shame et plead to the good lord for a spine, it seems that you were left out...
> For history , you have none...you made nothing, you left nothing... simple as that. It was persian , ouzbecks that contributed the most to Islam. If you were that great how in the hell you were lost in your own desert if it wasn't for the Brithish that corralled you like a bunch of cattle and created a state for you...If the Arab genie was so great , how in the hell you forgot all that talent the minute Isabella disposed of you? You have no culture, you have no talent, you have no spine...You are nothing , if I had to quote Sadat..
> .If it wasn't for camel piss, you will die of thirst ...Thank god that he created a camel to squinch it and to wash flies excrement from your face...Berber country is almost 1,000,000 sq miles, Tomorrow the Kurds will have one of their own, and there is nothing that Arabs with their miyhycal greatness and their phantomatic army can do about it...instead being an idiot and swimming in arab past that does not exist and has never existed, you should watch those Kurds and try to learn something from them...That's the only thing that will keep Frogman safe from your camel staunch.
> 
> 
> 
> So I understand your affinity. It comes natural. Bravo Ceylal, you are learning it at last!
> 
> 
> 
> Imazighen= freeman , do you know what Peshmerga means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to celebrate this event by buying yourself a donkey to move around with and some Moroccan hashish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't buy the donkey, apparently you ruined it for everybody after your try to sodomise him......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two video's taken from a SAR aircraft showing a Saudi molesting a donkey and the other a camel...I am going to enjoy this .
Click to expand...


----------



## al-Hasani

I told you many times that I prefer our world-famous Arabian horses. You know those that helped us in creating 3 of the 10 biggest empires in history (more than any other ethnic group in the world) and subjected your stateless Berbarian *** like other previous Semitic peoples did (Phoenicians, Carthaginians etc.) who civilized your illiterate Berbarians.

List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Camels were the second most expensive land animals for transportation throughout the world. From China to Morocco. Besides there are more camels in Algeria. We import camels from Australia who have the biggest number of wild camels in the world and from Somalia.

Anyway no surprise that the stateless Berberian moron is posting a photo of a old farmer that was lost in a desert and got a heart attack and died.

Stay classy stateless Berbarian and just pray that no barefooted Berbarian terrorists led by your cousin Mr. Marlboro will humiliate your country again by hijacking oil fields deep inside your country!

In Amenas hostage crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Or for the French to mass-murderer you and rule your *** for another 120 years.

Return to your native Northern Mali you stateless Berberian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> I told you many times that I prefer our world-famous Arabian horses. You know those that helped us in creating 3 of the 10 biggest empires in history (more than any other ethnic group in the world) and subjected your stateless Berbarian *** like other previous Semitic peoples did (Phoenicians, Carthaginians etc.) who civilized your illiterate Berbarians.


You are a real sick mythoman...You need to see a doctor...All the conquest were not done by Arabs ..



[quot]Camels were the second most expensive land animals for transportation throughout the world. From China to Morocco. Besides there are more camels in Algeria. We import camels from Australia who have the biggest number of wild camels in the world and from Somalia.[/quote]
We don't delight in zoophilia like you do..We don't molest our Camels or donkeys, we don't molest our infant daughters like you do, or bury them alive like you do...Our women drive, you are the only species, because you are subhuman that take your shortcomings and hung ups on women

[


> Anyway no surprise that the stateless Berberian moron is posting a photo of a old farmer that was lost in a desert and got a heart attack and died.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how you paint it, he was sodomizing the donkey and was kicked by the later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay classy stateless Berbarian and just pray that no barefooted Berbarian terrorists led by your cousin Mr. Marlboro will humiliate your country again by hijacking oil fields deep inside your country!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to worry about ISIS, you don't need to worry about the land of the free, the one your kingdom payed to do us harm know the price to pay...They know they won't be facing the Sauds..Hell they never did face the Sauds, they faced the french that you had to islamise for 24 hrs so they can enter your mosque or the Pakistanis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Amenas hostage crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 38 hostage takers killed, 4 taken alive, 38 hostages dead, 720 freed... only American SF or British SAS are capable to duplicate that results... that the army of the Berbers...one rule , one choice to her ennemies: surrender or die...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or for the French to mass-murderer you and rule your *** for another 120 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they came, they stayed, they left..
> In 132 years, there was only one year, where he had a respite from firefight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Return to your native Northern Mali you stateless Berberian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep talking about northern mali, those inhabitants beside the Touaregs who are berber [light skin] are the only true arab descendants, called the Barabishs.They are black skin like the Arabs..And those pictures you showed before with the ISIS bandana, are not berbers, they are Moroccans of the MUJAO, a splinter group created by the Moroccan secret service to act against Algeria. Same role it was given to Jordan against the Syrian...
> 
> Anything else, faux cul?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

IR1907 said:


> So ISIS still cant defeat few YPG's after several weeks ? seems their ape alike blitzkrieg came to a halt by a bunch of isolated Kurds.


 

ISIS has captured half of Kobani so far. Only the city center remains. You have to understand, many Kurds have came from Turkey to help defend Kobani. Hundreds of Kurdish fighters have been killed already. Kobani is right off the Turkish border. If Kobani falls, Kurds would be finished. ISIS territory is over a third of Syria. Kurdish territory is almost gone. It is Kurds who are fighting for their lives.


----------



## al-Hasani

It is not a surprise that us Semitic peoples (Arabs, Phoenicians, Carthaginians and Punics) civilized you illiterate Berbarians and gave you the name Berbarian. Similarly the Romans.

During the war against France it were the Algerian Arabs that were the backbone of the resistance while you Berbarians were aiding the French. To this day you can find French flags flying high in your only Berbarian inhabited region of Algeria, tiny Kabylie.

Likewise your local Al-Qaeda branch is composed solely by Berbarians and your cousins from Mali.

In France and Benelux the Berbarians from Morocco and Algeria are famous for being criminals, drug addicts, social outcasts, lowly skilled, without education, engaged in prostitution and **** etc. while the Algerian and Moroccan Arabs are successful.


Historical facts are historical facts my stateless Berbarian. I know it hurts being a conquered people on all fronts by us Arabs.

Just return to your native Mali you stateless and enslaved Berbarian. Berbarians were enslaved all over the Arab world until not long ago. Don't forget that. Your people were cleaning our palaces, castles, houses and worked on our farms and did other unwanted jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

Superboy said:


> You have to understand, many Kurds have came from Turkey to help defend Kobani. .


This alone tells that you are a big bullshitter. Since when did Turkey allow the Kurds cross over and help the civilians in Kobane ?

Latest news were that Turkey blocked the Kurds from doing anything in the city.


----------



## xenon54 out

IR1907 said:


> This alone tells that you are a big bullshitter. Since when did Turkey allow the Kurds cross over and help the civilians in Kobane ?
> 
> Latest news were that Turkey blocked the Kurds from doing anything in the city.


Turkey blocks noone from leaving, those who were blocked was because of illegal border crossing, otherwise everyone is free to go throught a bordergate, there is no visa neither for Iraq nor Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

xenon54 said:


> Turkey blocks noone from leaving, those who were blocked was because of illegal border crossing, otherwise everyone is free to go throught a bordergate, there is no visa neither for Iraq nor Syria.


There is a risk of a massacre just right next door and all your officials can think about are ''illegal border crossings'' ? lol.... AKP party officials are so dumb and stupid, they cant fool the world with such idiotic statements, they sometimes remind me of our own officials.

Just let those Kurds who want to defend the city through... if needed bring them to the border with armed supervision.


----------



## forcetrip

Sinan said:


> Some guys say, Turkey will be next and stuff like that. I'm only answering.
> 
> Other than that. About Turkey attacking on ISIS.....that's not gonna happen. We won't fight to secure US interests in region. US should do his own work instead of trying to push it on their allies.



Its not the 1900's, these wars don't happen on borders. They happen from within and then go towards the border. All you have to figure out is who will bank roll the weapons for them this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

xenon54 said:


> Turkey blocks noone from leaving, those who were blocked was because of illegal border crossing, otherwise everyone is free to go throught a bordergate, there is no visa neither for Iraq nor Syria.



You telling me Muslims from the west enter Syria just like that to join ISIS


----------



## xenon54 out

IR1907 said:


> There is a risk of a massacre just right next door and all your officials can think about are ''illegal border crossings'' ? lol.... AKP party officials are so dumb and stupid, they cant fool the world with such idiotic statements, they sometimes remind me of our own officials.
> 
> Just let those Kurds who want to defend the city through... if needed bring them to the border with armed supervision.


After clashes with Army pesonnel they let them go, after 2 hours they wanted to return to Turkey (it was probably too hot for them ) , but this time the soldiers said come back from border gate. 



1000 said:


> You telling me Muslims from the west enter Syria just like that to join ISIS


No, they first get a bath in a Hamam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Turkey deployed ATILGAN short-range SAM system at Syria border overlooking Kobane

Air threat unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mercenary

Kobane is a great and historial fight.

Kobane will be mentioned with Thermopalye, Alamo, Sevastopol and Stalingrad.

Its a shame the Kurds have been abandoned who are putting up a great and historic fight against the ISIS animals.


----------



## flamer84

Mercenary said:


> Kobane will be mentioned with Thermopalye, Alamo, Sevastopol and Stalingrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mercenary said:


> Kobane is a great and historial fight.
> 
> Kobane will be mentioned with Thermopalye, Alamo, Sevastopol and Stalingrad.
> 
> Its a shame the Kurds have been abandoned who are putting up a great and historic fight against the ISIS animals.



US Airforce bombed IS around Ayn Al Arab more than anywhere else. Great fight indeed, for IS though.


----------



## Mosamania

Mercenary said:


> Kobane is a great and historial fight.
> 
> Kobane will be mentioned with Thermopalye, Alamo, Sevastopol and Stalingrad.
> 
> Its a shame the Kurds have been abandoned who are putting up a great and historic fight against the ISIS animals.



Yeah no need to mention US and Saudi Air Force bombing IS in Kobane, oh so abandoned and alone indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mercenary

Mosamania said:


> Yeah no need to mention US and Saudi Air Force bombing IS in Kobane, oh so abandoned and alone indeed.



Air power alone won't win the day.

Either the Kurds need to be given more powerful weapons or ground forces need to be send in to wipe out these ISIS animals.

The battle of Kobane can be used as a way to lure thousands of ISIS fighters and wipe them out.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mercenary said:


> Air power alone won't win the day.
> 
> Either the Kurds need to be given more powerful weapons or ground forces need to be send in to wipe out these ISIS animals.
> 
> The battle of Kobane can be used as a way to lure thousands of ISIS fighters and wipe them out.



PKK terrorists deserve to be six feet under.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

Mercenary said:


> Air power alone won't win the day.
> 
> Either the Kurds need to be given more powerful weapons or ground forces need to be send in to wipe out these ISIS animals.
> 
> The battle of Kobane can be used as a way to lure thousands of ISIS fighters and wipe them out.


We dont want them to be wiped out before all of PKK/YPG is wiped out and since we dont want to do it,nobody will.



Mercenary said:


> Kobane is a great and historial fight.
> 
> Kobane will be mentioned with Thermopalye, Alamo, Sevastopol and Stalingrad.
> 
> Its a shame the Kurds have been abandoned who are putting up a great and historic fight against the ISIS animals.


Yeah,its a shame those innocent Kurds cant kill anymore evil Turks huh?
Maybe you should ask for reasons on why we abandoned them first,what you say?


----------



## Mercenary

T-123456 said:


> We dont want them to be wiped out before all of PKK/YPG is wiped out and since we dont want to do it,nobody will.



Thats very myopic thinking.

ISIS is a bigger threat to turkey than PKK.

If ISIS terrorists are at the frontiers of Turkey, they will send terrorists to conduct attacks in Turkish cities. Suicide bombings occuring in Turkish cities will became a daily occurance.


----------



## Levina

T-123456 said:


> Yeah,its a shame those innocent Kurds cant kill anymore evil Turks huh?
> Maybe you should ask for reasons on why we abandoned them first,what you say?


I had heard that Turkey wanted US's attention at Syria and help in training moderate opposition.
So is that not the true reason??


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mercenary said:


> Thats very myopic thinking.
> 
> ISIS is a bigger threat to turkey than PKK.
> 
> If ISIS terrorists are at the frontiers of Turkey, they will send terrorists to conduct attacks in Turkish cities. Suicide bombings occuring in Turkish cities will became a daily occurance.



No, PKK is bigger threat.


----------



## usernameless

IR1907 said:


> There is a risk of a massacre just right next door and all your officials can think about are ''illegal border crossings'' ? lol.... AKP party officials are so dumb and stupid, they cant fool the world with such idiotic statements, they sometimes remind me of our own officials.
> 
> Just let those Kurds who want to defend the city through... if needed bring them to the border with armed supervision.


massacre? that would be great. isis massacring pkk/pyd, and that without sacrificing our own soldiers. are you gonna tell me Iran would step in to save pjak from isis? or rather let them kill each other? dont read too much pisstv, there are almost no civilians left anymore in ayn al arab. it's just a slaughterhouse for both terrorists. dont insult Turkish politics. Almost any Turkish party is better than your backward retarded mollahs who are keeping the majority of your people oppressed and backward. I hope they will stay in power for a loooong time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

ISIS is a bigger threat than PKK.

PKK wants an independent Kurdistan for its people while ISIS wants to conquer Turkey and make it part of its barbaric Islamic State.

Atleast PKK can be reasoned with by giving Kurds more rights and autonomy. ISIS cannot be reasoned with.


----------



## T-123456

levina said:


> I had heard that Turkey wanted US's attention at Syria and help in training moderate opposition.
> So is that not the true reason??


We support the moderate opposition,PKK is no moderate opposition and doesnt belong to Syria.
They fight for the Kurds.
The Kurds fight for own independence(deal made with Assad),they dont care about the rest of Syria.
And we dont care about PKK/YPG(Syrian PKK).
@levina ,teach its not all black and white,to complecated.
I know it seems like we dont care for the innocent women and children but our women and children were also innocent(killed by PKK rats).
Nobody heard of them or cared for their deaths.



Mercenary said:


> ISIS is a bigger threat than PKK.
> 
> PKK wants an independent Kurdistan for its people while ISIS wants to conquer Turkey and make it part of its barbaric Islamic State.
> 
> Atleast PKK can be reasoned with by giving Kurds more rights and autonomy. ISIS cannot be reasoned with.


Let that be our concern when the time comes to deal with ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mercenary said:


> ISIS is a bigger threat than PKK.
> 
> PKK wants an independent Kurdistan for its people while ISIS wants to conquer Turkey and make it part of its barbaric Islamic State.
> 
> Atleast PKK can be reasoned with by giving Kurds more rights and autonomy. ISIS cannot be reasoned with.



Repeat. PKK is bigger threat.


----------



## Mercenary

The problem is that with Turkey's inaction, it will only enable ISIS to cobble up more territory and grow even stronger and it will become impossible to dislodge from Syria and Turkey.

A large part of the middle east will become ungovern and a terrorist haven.

Turkey can kiss its chances of ever joining the EU goodbye as no way will Europe want to extend its borders to the frontiers of ISIS.

Turkey might score a win if ISIS terrorists inflict a defeat on PKK but in the long term having a crazy jihadist army on Turkish frontiers will be extremely damaging to Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mercenary said:


> The problem is that with Turkey's inaction, it will only enable ISIS to cobble up more territory and grow even stronger and it will become impossible to dislodge from Syria and Turkey.
> 
> A large part of the middle east will become ungovern and a terrorist haven.
> 
> Turkey can kiss its chances of ever joining the EU goodbye as no way will Europe want to extend its borders to the frontiers of ISIS.
> 
> Turkey might score a win if ISIS terrorists inflict a defeat on PKK but in the long term having a crazy jihadist army on Turkish frontiers will be extremely damaging to Turkey.



Hell with EU. PKK is terrorist group which should be eradicated once for all.

We are currently in action against PKK, firefighting and aerial bombing going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

@Mercenary

You have some basic knowledge about Turkey but you don't know much about Turkey as you think.

P.S: I don't wanna argue, as your knowledge is very limited about Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mercenary

Sinan said:


> @Mercenary
> 
> You have some basic knowledge about Turkey but you don't know much about Turkey as you think.
> 
> P.S: I don't wanna argue as you your knowledge is very limited about Turkey.



I am just looking out for Turkey's benefit.

Turkey is a strong and stable and democratic Muslim country which every Muslim country look to emulate.

I just don't agree with its decision not to combat ISIS terrorists. It reminds me of how Pakistan turned a blind eye to Jihadists within its country as they were fighting India but when they stopped fighting India, they turned their guns on Pakistan and Pakistan has been in a bloodbath ever since.

Dont want that type of scenario happening in Turkey.


----------



## Belew_Kelew

al-Hasani said:


> 400 years. Arabs 900 years. 100 years now without a Caliph.
> 
> Sunnis: Rashidun, Umayyad, Abbasid, Ottoman.
> 
> Shias: Fatimid Caliphate
> 
> In terms of size:
> 
> 1)Umayyad
> 
> 2)Abbasid
> 
> 3)Rashidun
> 
> 4)Ottoman
> 
> 5)Fatimid
> 
> List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @Ceylal
> 
> So when will the few million Berbers safe the likewise stateless Kurds? Can I expect to see you in Ayn Al Arab?




Actually from the end of the abbyasids dynasty they were in control till the end of the ottomans, for me the turkmens were the islamic gate protectors from late 900's ad when they held major military positions in islamic army. the ayyabids were turkmen apart from salahudin who was a kurd. the turkmen were the one who defeated the mongols when thousands of them battled the mongols in egypt both on top of their horse. according to history the mongols couldn't be defeated because of their startgey with the horse until they were reversed mongoled by the people who were as good as them on horses the turkmens. the crusaders hated fighting with the turkmens and many of them wished they were christians. The west colonising countries hated the turks because as they say they made them wait 500 years to colonise and tap into the islamic world.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## al-Hasani

Mate, that's your opinion. The facts remain the same. Arabs controlled the Calipahte for 900 years (from the beginning and during 80% or so of all Islamic conquests of new lands) and Turks for 400 years. For the past 100 years there have been no Calipahte.

Most of the armies of the Ayyubids were Arabs as they controlled Arab land mostly. So that's only natural. They were Arabized rulers too and it was a Kurdish dynasty. They defeated the Arab Shia Fatimid "Caliphate" before reaching power.

Anyway those Caliphates/Empires were obviously not nationalist states of any kind. All kind of ethnicities took part in all sectors. Nobody has said anything else. The Ottoman Empire despite being the smallest of all Caliphates (by far) was inhabited by a majority of Arabs and they of course also formed large parts of the military and were part of all sectors of that dynasty. No ethnicity ever ruled a empire sole-handedly. Especially not when most controlled various lands inhabited by various different peoples.



Mosamania said:


> Yeah no need to mention US and Saudi Air Force bombing IS in Kobane, oh so abandoned and alone indeed.



Stalingrad, LOL. It's called Ayn Al Arab mate. The only people that have been abandoned in Syria and Iraq are Arabs, Assyrians and Turkmen. I did not see a similar fuss when Al-Assad carpet bombed Homs or when ISIS captured Ar-Raqqah.


----------



## Belew_Kelew

al-Hasani said:


> Mate, that's your opinion. The facts remain the same. Arabs controlled the Calipahte for 900 years (from the beginning and during 80% or so of all Islamic conquests of new lands) and Turks for 400 years. For the past 100 years there have been no Calipahte.
> 
> Most of the armies of the Ayyubids were Arabs as they controlled Arab land mostly. So that's only natural. They were Arabized rulers too and it was a Kurdish dynasty. They defeated the Arab Shia Fatimid "Caliphate" before reaching power.
> 
> Anyway those Caliphates/Empires were obviously not nationalist states of any kind. All kind of ethnicities took part in all sectors. Nobody has said anything else. The Ottoman Empire despite being the smallest of all Caliphates (by far) was inhabited by a majority of Arabs and they of course also formed large parts of the military and were part of all sectors of that dynasty. No ethnicity ever ruled a empire sole-handedly. Especially not when most controlled various lands inhabited by various different peoples.
> 
> 
> 
> Stalingrad, LOL. It's called Ayn Al Arab mate. The only people that have been abandoned in Syria and Iraq are Arabs, Assyrians and Turkmen. I did not see a similar fuss when Al-Assad carpet bombed Homs or when ISIS captured Ar-Raqqah.



You just didn't say the ayyabids were arabs did you? read the ayabids rise it was created by the turkmens and apart from salahdin majority of the army officers and leaders were turkmen, the arabs were in the lower end of things. If it wasn't for the turkmens the mongols would've destroyed the arabs as the last stand was in egypt and guess what? 100% of the cavalry were turkmens and more than half of the infantry. Have a look at who led the army there and other officers and tell me how arabic their name is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Belew_Kelew said:


> You just didn't say the ayyabids were arabs did you? read the ayabids rise it was created by the turkmens and apart from salahdin majority of the army officers and leaders were turkmen, the arabs were in the lower end of things. If it wasn't for the turkmens the mongols would've destroyed the arabs as the last stand was in egypt and guess what? 100% of the cavalry were turkmens and more than half of the infantry. Have a look at who led the army there and other officers and tell me how arabic their name is.



You apparently don't read what I write. Ayyubids were a Kurdish dynasty. 90% of their lands they controlled were Arab. Most of their armies were Arabs. They spoke Arabic and were Arabized. Their capitals were in the Arab world. Their rulers married Arabs. This is why the Ayyubid family is based in the Arab world today. Turkish armies were part of that, yes, but you are exaggerating enormously. Also write historical nonsense.

What? Mongols only caused trouble in Iraq and parts of Syria. 2 out of 22 Arab countries (back then it was Arab-controled and obviously not like today with the same countries but I am talking about territory here) and about 5-10% of Arab territory. When Mongols were ravaging Baghdad Arabs ruled the entire Maghreb, Arabia, North Africa, Al-Andalus and controlled the main sea/trade routes and had trading ports and some dynasties that ruled Eastern Africa etc. In fact Arabs in those countries only recognized the Umayyad Dynasty as Caliphs who were based in Córdoba that was the "Baghdad" of the West.

The only thing that Turks back then dominated were the cavalry. But obviously it was by no means made up 100% of Turkmen. That's nonsense. Anyway that was all. Rest was Arab dominated. That's totally understandable when 90% of the population was composed of local Arabs. Clergy, scientists, administrators, infantry etc. Also we also know how they ended up in the Arab world initially. Eunuchs comes to mine. The dynasty was Kurdish paternally but the rulers intermarried Arabs mostly and spoke Arabic, ruled Arab lands, their capitals were in the Arab world and they were basically Arabized and more Arab than Kurd.

Modern-day Iraq and parts of Syria made and even today make up a small part of the Arab world. Yes, the Abbasid lost power in 1258 and the Caliph had to escape to Cairo where he ruled mostly nominally until Selim I styled himself as the Caliph almost 300 years later.

Yet Arab-controlled Arabia, the entire Maghreb, North Africa, Al-Andalus was still ruled by Arab dynasties and rulers. Similarily we controlled the major trade routes on the Arabian Sea/Indian Ocean and as far as South East Asia. After all it were Arab merchants, sailors and Sadah families that made South East Asia Muslim. Mostly Hijazi and Yemeni. Hence why Indonesia and all of South East Asia follows the Shafi'i fiqh today.

Al-Andalus was finally lost in 1492 after 800 years of Muslim rule.

Everything Arab-controlled west of Egypt for most of the time recognized the rulers of Al-Andalus de facto outside of the centuries were the Abbasid rule were at its highest.


----------



## Belew_Kelew

al-Hasani said:


> You apparently don't read what I write. Ayyubids were a Kurdish dynasty. 90% of their lands they controlled were Arab. Most of their armies were Arabs. They spoke Arabic and were Arabized. Their capitals were in the Arab world. Their rulers married Arabs. This is why the Ayyubid family is based in the Arab world today. Turkish armies were part of that, yes, but you are exaggerating enormously. Also write historical nonsense.
> 
> What? Mongols only caused trouble in Iraq and parts of Syria. 2 out of 22 Arab countries (back then it was Arab-controled and obviously not like today with the same countries but I am talking about territory here) and about 5-10% of Arab territory. When Mongols were ravaging Baghdad Arabs ruled the entire Maghreb, Arabia, North Africa, Al-Andalus and controlled the main sea/trade routes and had trading ports and some dynasties that ruled Eastern Africa etc. In fact Arabs in those countries only recognized the Umayyad Dynasty as Caliphs who were based in Córdoba that was the "Baghdad" of the West.
> 
> The only thing that Turks back then dominated were the cavalry. But obviously it was by no means made up 100% of Turkmen. That's nonsense. Anyway that was all. Rest was Arab dominated. That's totally understandable when 90% of the population was composed of local Arabs. Clergy, scientists, administrators, infantry etc. Also we also know how they ended up in the Arab world initially. Eunuchs comes to mine. The dynasty was Kurdish paternally but the rulers intermarried Arabs mostly and spoke Arabic, ruled Arab lands, their capitals were in the Arab world and they were basically Arabized and more Arab than Kurd.
> 
> Modern-day Iraq and parts of Syria made and even today make up a small part of the Arab world. Yes, the Abbasid lost power in 1258 and the Caliph had to escape to Cairo where he ruled mostly nominally until Selim I styled himself as the Caliph almost 300 years later.
> 
> Yet Arab-controlled Arabia, the entire Maghreb, North Africa, Al-Andalus was still ruled by Arab dynasties and rulers. Similarily we controlled the major trade routes on the Arabian Sea/Indian Ocean and as far as South East Asia. After all it were Arab merchants, sailors and Sadah families that made South East Asia Muslim. Mostly Hijazi and Yemeni. Hence why Indonesia and all of South East Asia follows the Shafi'i fiqh today.
> 
> Al-Andalus was finally lost in 1492 after 800 years of Muslim rule.
> 
> Everything Arab-controlled east of Egypt for most of the time recognized the rulers of Al-Andalus de facto outside of the centuries were the Abbasid rule were at its highest.



mate you got it all wrong. salahdin took power from nur al din al zengi who was a turkmen and zengid dynasty were turkmens and the whole ayyabids soldiers when salahdin took over were mainly turkmens. when salahdin died his son was overthrown by the mamluks in egypt who were turks and his kingdom was taken over by the mongols. so pardon me i will those few decades as disupted. keep in mind that salahdin main army and horsemens were all turkmen and his main generals were mostly turkmen, he didn't just take over and replaced a 200,000 army mainly turkmen with kurds he just kept leading them. salahdin started as a soldier in the zenjid army, why do you think there is turkmen in Iraq around kirkuk that is where the zengi dynasty rose. the turkmen in there are more or less descendents of them. it seems you have no idea of the seljuk turk history and i do thank god they were there to rise up otherwise you probarly wouldn't have existed now the danger especially from the mongols and other external power facing the ummah with the usual arab corruption almost devastated the whole region, it really really does remind me of how it is now the turks are the only one who seems to be without muppet strings or bribed or blackmailed. 

You said "In fact Arabs in those countries only recognized the Umayyad Dynasty as Caliphs who were based in Córdoba that was the "Baghdad" of the West." That is why you are saying 900 caliphate years by arabs, Cordoba was irrelevant when it came to the islamic caliphates and the in the 12th century on wards the europeans were much more afraid of the seljuks than few arabs on the southern coast of spain especially when they tried many times to push into france and were defeated. Infact i will even go far and say the last arab victory in warfare happened 1200 years ago, after that defeat starting with the kazars unless the army had elements of non arabic components i can not remember any main battle won by 100% arabs since the 9th century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

What? The Fatimids were Arab Shia rulers.

No, they were not. The Ayyubid Dynasty was Arab dominated on all fronts outside the mainly Turkmen cavalry. Clergy, the rich classes, infantry, the rulers were more Arab than Kurd, Arab culture ruled supreme, language, the capitals were Arab, the administrators, scientists, artists etc. This is well-known. Nor is that a surprise by any means when 90% of the population was Arab and 99% of the land was Arab. The dynasty was basically an Arab dynasty more than anything else.

LOL, what? Sejluqs (who were relatively short-lived) were not very relevant in the Arab world. They only controlled parts of Iraq and Oman for a short time period. Their stronghold was Iran. It seems to me that you are highly ignorant about that time period or the fact that Arabs controlled most of the Islamic world until the Ottomans reappeared after the Conquest of Constantinople.

Back then the Fatimids were the main power and the Abbasids.

Yeah, lets forget the entire Arab controlled Al-Andalus, entire Northern Africa, most of Eastern Africa, all of Arabia, half of Levant, the main sea/trade routes along the Arabian Sea/Indian Ocean etc.

You are writing nonsense this time around mate but I don't bother anymore as we are both off-topic and we won't agree.

Read up on the Ayyubids.

What I meant was that the Umayyads/other dynasties controlled most of the Western Arab world/dominated it for centuries while the Abbasids did that with the Eastern Arab world.
Obviously the Umayyads had a bigger clout in for instance Morocco than the Abbasids. Regardless of who ruled as a Caliph.


----------



## manlion

Kurdish fighters take back swathes of Kobane as US step up airstrikes | Daily Mail Online

Kurdish fighters have launched an unlikely comeback against Islamic State terrorists besieging the Syrian town of Kobane, amid claims the resistance forces have now reclaimed swathes of the city.

Images this morning showed Kurdish YPG soldiers triumphantly raising their flag above Tel Shair hill in the west of the city, where ISIS' own black jihadist flag had recently been flying.

Assisted by sustained U.S. and Arab airstrikes, the massively outgunned Kurdish troops have managed to do what looking impossible only a week ago - force ISIS to abandon strategic locations in the west of Kobane and pin them back elsewhere in the city.


----------



## Ceylal

*The Kobane commanders

The ICONE Kurdish commander : NALIN AFRIN





her foe, ISIS commander: ABOU KHATTAB, AL KOURDI




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> It is not a surprise that us Semitic peoples (Arabs, Phoenicians, Carthaginians and Punics) civilized you illiterate Berbarians and gave you the name Berbarian. Similarly the Romans.


You are still showing you urine colored face..Imazighen language is a lot older than Arabic luanguage and a lot richer ya b'ghel...



> During the war against France it were the Algerian Arabs that were the backbone of the resistance while you Berbarians were aiding the French. To this day you can find French flags flying high in your only Berbarian inhabited region of Algeria, tiny Kabylie.


They were no Arabs that joined the fight, because they no Arabs period...The only one living in north Mali, the Barabish embrassed the French rule and kept herding they camels, like they do to this day, and that is the only population that is really illiterate, like the rest of their ascendants, the Arabs..




> Likewise your local Al-Qaeda branch is composed solely by Berbarians and your cousins from Mali.


right there! no Arabs were among them..All the ones that joined the groupe were killed..the half life of an alquaida wannabe was 6 months...today it is a lot less...even we have the GIA's father as a president.



> In France and Benelux the Berbarians from Morocco and Algeria are famous for being criminals, drug addicts, social outcasts, lowly skilled, without education, engaged in prostitution and **** etc. while the Algerian and Moroccan Arabs are successful.


Great for them..Time for France and the Benelux to get a pay back...There are no Arabs Algerian or Moroccans...in france or in Morocco or Algeria..the only Arab in Morocco is the king family, the only alawi in the area..




> Historical facts are historical facts my stateless Berbarian. I know it hurts being a conquered people on all fronts by us Arabs.


You are just stupid, idiot oblevious to facts thar arabs and especially Saudis are the bottom of the gunny sack...Just llook at you today...You still as helpless as when the British corraled and kept you wandering in the desert..You are not even secure that you have to ask for foreign powers to base themselves in your territory...Even the ruling family doesn't trust her own people that she has to have her own army to guard her from harm from the citizen she is governing....Only the Saudi Arabia, that the royals consider the country treasury as their own bank account, only in Saudi Arabia that women are subjected to rape if they work, only in Saudi Arabia, the infant son is the guarantor of his mother best behavior, only in Saudi Arabia where infant daughters, are raped and the daddy is slapped with a small fine, only Saudi Arabia has beheaded more people that ISIS in the last 6 months, Only the Saudis, the only the mollusc people, in the world that put up with a stone age ,degenerated, phobic,schizophrenic, bipolar monarchy.



> Just return to your native Mali you stateless and enslaved Berbarian. Berbarians were enslaved all over the Arab world until not long ago.


this is an Arab of Mali, commonly called a barabish ( descendants of Arabs)




Algerian Touareg, a Berber of south Algeria teaching Tafinagh, a variation of Imazigh..




Imbecile, Mali is inhabitted by Barbiches, Arabs descendants...The only berbers are the Touaregs....keep with meth, you are doing a great job passing all the Sauds as the earthling idiots..



> Don't forget that. Your people were cleaning our palaces, castles, houses and worked on our farms and did other unwanted jobs.


They may rotate your females tires or wash their dishes, but I doubt you will find an Algerian cleaning your palace...Too much meth, your are confusing us, with Pakistanis...Like I told you, we know our limitation...Our job in KSA is to rotate your female tires and wash their dishes...It's our god given gift and our Med legacy...

And one in your previous post, your were talking about the arabian horse and its resiliency? BS! That horse is a... living room horse...will brake like a bad bone china.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ceylal said:


> *The Kobane commanders
> 
> The ICONE Kurdish commander : NALIN AFRIN
> View attachment 134893
> 
> her foe, ISIS commander: ABOU KHATTAB, AL KOURDI
> View attachment 134894
> *



Kurd versus Kurd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

I think lady kurd is turning the tide...


----------



## al-Hasani

That illiterate Berbarian must have learnt history in some refugee camp in the Sahara Desert. There are no Arabs in Mali. Only you Berbarians (Tuarags, Berbarians) and Black Africans. You fellow Africans. Arabic is spoken by only 100.000 people in Mali and all of them are Arabized Berbarians or Black Africans.

You are obviously high on donkey excrement. A favorite in your native Northern Mali and Sahara Desert.

Those are your people. Your great illiterate Berbarians who have no connection to either Arabs or the other Semites that ruled your asses and conquered you on all fronts (Phoenicians, Punics, Carthaginians etc.)















Is this illiterate Berbarian now disputing that Phoenicians, Punics, Carthagians and Arabs are all Semites and conquered, ruled and civilized your *** since time immortal?

Phoenicia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Punics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Carthage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Embrace your Berbarian heritage and don't take other peoples achievements (Semites) that you have nothing to do with as yours and don't confuse your own Berbarians (some Arabzied Tuaregs, Black Africans) for Arabs from the ancient ME. The Algerian Arabs that make up the majority of the population do though. But you are not one of them. You are an Berbarian.

@flamer84

Did you not once have a similar discussion with this Berbarian in his ridiculous "Algeria" thread here on PDF? And you don't even take sides in all of this as you are an Romanian. Obviously that fool is disputing well-known history that is written basically everywhere. But let him live in his little deluded world.


----------



## 500




----------



## Green Arrow

It is time for all forces in Iraq to unite and fight against the evil ASIS


----------



## ghoul

Man is this the start of world war 3?


----------



## flamer84

al-Hasani said:


> @flamer84
> Did you not once have a similar discussion with this Berbarian in his ridiculous "Algeria" thread here on PDF? And you don't even take sides in all of this as you are an Romanian. Obviously that fool is disputing well-known history that is written basically everywhere. But let him live in his little deluded world




Yes i did,he seems to think Alg is the center of the world and refused to admit the truth even when i backed my statements with links while he never did.Oh well,to each his own...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Kurds recapture key Kobane hill 
Black flags of ISIS goes down and Kurdish YPG flag goes up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

monitor said:


> View attachment 135574
> 
> Kurds recapture key Kobane hill
> Black flags of ISIS goes down and Kurdish YPG flag goes up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 135575
> 
> View attachment 135576



Key hill my azz.
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!






Town is on the verge of defeat. And they are capturing remote hills which will help them no way in the defence of Kobani ???

Usual propaganda from YPG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

That hill is located right on the border 3 km from the edge of the city. It has no meaning whatsoever, IS sitting there would be just sitting ducks for CC airstrikes. But propaganda is also important to rise some morale.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

500 said:


> That hill is located right on the border 3 km from the edge of the city. It has no meaning whatsoever, IS sitting there would be just sitting ducks for CC airstrikes. But propaganda is also important to rise some morale.



I don't think too much propaganda is good. People will eventually won't believe these kind of news.

For the start of the offensive. We heard some money fake/wrong news from YPG sources. I bet even their people are not believing them also.


----------



## forcetrip

Sinan said:


> Key hill my azz.
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> View attachment 135718
> 
> 
> Town is on the verge of defeat. And they are capturing remote hills which will help them no way in he defence of Kobani ???
> 
> Usual propaganda from YPG.


*Islamic State 'retreating' in key Syria town of Kobane*

Islamic State militants are retreating in parts of the strategic Syrian town of Kobane, a Kurdish official has said.
Idriss Nassan told the BBC IS had lost control of more than 20% of the town in recent days.
US defence officials say hundreds of militants have been killed around Kobane as US-led air strikes intensify.
The news came as US President Barack Obama and European leaders agreed on the need to do more to stop the IS advance in Iraq and Syria.

In a video conference, Mr Obama and the leaders of the UK, France, Germany and Italy agreed to step up support for an "inclusive political approach" in Iraq and training for local forces in Iraq and Syria, a statement by UK Prime Minister David Cameron's office said.

'Cleaning operations'

Mr Nassan said Kurdish YPG forces in Kobane were making progress against IS.
"Maybe in the few past days [Islamic State] was controlling about 40% of the city of Kobane, but now... less than 20% of the city is under control of [IS]...," he said.
"Today YPG started cleaning operations in the east and south-east of Kobane."
US defence department spokesman John Kirby said "several hundred" militants had been killed in and around the besieged town, though "it could very well still fall" to IS.

"ISIL has made no secret of the fact that they want that town... and so they have continued to flow fighters to Kobane," he added.
John Allen, US special envoy in the fight against IS, said the strikes were designed to relieve the defenders.
"There was a need for additional fire support to go in to try to relieve the defenders and to buy some white space, ultimately, for the reorganisation on the ground," he said.
US-led forces carried out 18 air strikes on IS targets near the town on Tuesday and Wednesday, US Central Command said in a statement.

Combat positions were destroyed and 16 buildings hit in the strikes. Kurdish fighters have been under siege in Kobane, near the Turkish border, for almost a month.
The coalition has stepped up strikes in the region in recent days, in an effort to prevent IS from capturing the strategically important town.

The BBC's Kasra Naji, on the border near Kobane, says there is an air of optimism among the Kurdish militia, and a belief that they could drive IS out of the town in a few days.
*Our correspondent says coalition aircraft now appeared to be targeting a single location, suggesting that this is probably the last neighbourhood in the town held by IS after its strength was degraded by heavy strikes on Tuesday.*
The battle for Kobane is regarded as a major test of whether the coalition's air campaign can push back IS in Syria.
More than 160,000 people have fled the predominantly Kurdish town in the face of the IS advance.

'Inherent Resolve'

Five more strikes were carried out against IS militants in Iraq - four near Baiji and one near Haditha Dam, US Central Command said.

Meanwhile the jihadists are said to be advancing on the Iraqi town of Amariya al-Falluja, one of the last still controlled by government forces in Anbar province and only 40km (25 miles) from the capital Baghdad.

As the fighting and air strikes continued, the US military announced that it had named the operation against IS "Inherent Resolve".

Mr Obama told a meeting of senior military commanders from more than 20 Western and Arab countries at Andrews Air Force Base near Washington on Tuesday that air strikes would continue in both Kobane and Anbar province.

Mr Obama warned that they were facing a "long-term campaign".

BBC News - Islamic State 'retreating' in key Syria town of Kobane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

I heard inhumane stories about PKK Kurds killing and beating anti-PKK/religious Kurds in Turkey.

Full of scums. I never understood why there aren't any major Kurdish organization in Turkey supported by Turks. This will help destroy PKK and lose sympathy for them.


----------



## DizuJ

US: hundreds of ISIL rebels killed in Kobane - Middle East - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

BBC News - Islamic State 'retreating' in key Syria town of Kobane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

So Kurds in Ayn al Arab aren't really on their own


U.S. airstrikes in Syria are now dwarfing those in Iraq, thanks to the fight for one town Share on Facebook Share on Twitter Share on Google Plus Share via Email More Options Resize Text Print Article Comments 1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> That illiterate Berbarian are an Berbarian.


If you take your face out of your camel urinary deversoir...You may now the difference, from a real arab descent living in Mali and Mauritania and a Touareg , the Berber. KSA must be proud of her pregeneture...No wonder time stood still there since the stone age...


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> So Kurds in Ayn al Arab aren't really on their own


Stop the freaking tears..to a cue from them




dust your pants and go back to Iraq and save your homeland....
Don't count on your Arab neighbors, they are not coming to your rescue, nor the Americans...Saudi Arabia, Kuwait have been flooding the oil market for awhile, not to hurt Iran like they want us to believe but to put the rest of Muslim world on their knees, like they did in the 80's. Iraq will be its first victim.


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> If you take your face out of your camel urinary deversoir...You may now the difference, from a real arab descent living in Mali and Mauritania and a Touareg , the Berber. KSA must be proud of her pregeneture...No wonder time stood still there since the stone age...



How many times do I need to tell a retarded, stateless and illiterate Berbarian like you that there are no Arabs in Mali? Those people are your cousins in your ancestral homeland. Fellow Africans. They are your Berbarian Tuaregs and other Berbarians. Rest are your fellow Africans as well.

Stop writing fairytales.

Now stop bothering me with your diarrhea Berbarian.



flamer84 said:


> Yes i did,he seems to think Alg is the center of the world and refused to admit the truth even when i backed my statements with links while he never did.Oh well,to each his own...



The guy is mentally ill and obviously learnt history in the middle of Sahara by his fellow illiterate Berbarians.

Berbarians STRONK.



I refer to my post number 393 in this thread and your previous discussion with him that became quite famous on PDF for a time.


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> How many times do I need to tell a retarded, stateless and illiterate Berbarian like you that there are no Arabs in Mali? Those people are your cousins in your ancestral homeland. Fellow Africans. They are your Berbarian Tuaregs and other Berbarians. Rest are your fellow Africans as well.
> 
> Stop writing fairytales.
> 
> Now stop bothering me with your diarrhea Berbarian.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is mentally ill and obviously learnt history in the middle of Sahara by his fellow illiterate Berbarians.
> 
> Berbarians STRONK.
> 
> 
> 
> I refer to my post number 393 in this thread and your previous discussion with him that became quite famous on PDF for a time.





I can't stop from laughing when I remember his picture he is so funny guy​​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> View attachment 136704
> I can't stop from laughing when I remember his picture he is so funny guy​View attachment 136705​



If delusion was a discipline our stateless Berbarian retard would be a world champion.

What's better was his claim of Iraq getting conquered by Kurds and Egyptian pilots being unable to fly during night. Or that hilarious map he posted of the entire world being Berbarian.

He keeps sticking to me like flies stick to shit. I can't get rid of him.


----------



## SALMAN F

Ceylal said:


> Stop the freaking tears..to a cue from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dust your pants and go back to Iraq and save your homeland....
> Don't count on your Arab neighbors, they are not coming to your rescue, nor the Americans...Saudi Arabia, Kuwait have been flooding the oil market for awhile, not to hurt Iran like they want us to believe but to put the rest of Muslim world on their knees, like they did in the 80's. Iraq will be its first victim.


Stateless nomad Berber show some sympathy to some stateless mountain monkeys
Why don't you go to liberate your tamizgha??? You amazeghen hero???



al-Hasani said:


> If delusion was a discipline our stateless Berbarian retard would be a world champion.
> 
> What's better was his claim of Iraq getting conquered by Kurds and Egyptian pilots being unable to fly during night. Or that hilarious map he posted of the entire world being Berbarian.
> 
> He keeps sticking to me like flies stick to shit. I can't get rid of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Stateless nomad Berber show some sympathy to some stateless mountain monkeys
> Why don't you go to liberate your tamizgha??? You amazeghen hero???



He should save his Berbarian women who are used as tissue by the French and by Arabs in France. Instead he escaped to the US.

He keeps insulting left and right and never is he dealt with. If we reply = ban. I am tired of that serial clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> He should save his Berbarian women who are used as tissue by the French and by Arabs in France. Instead he escaped to the US.
> 
> He keeps insulting left and right and never is he dealt with. If we reply = ban. I am tired of that serial clown.


I posted the map of his imaginary homeland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I posted the map of his imaginary homeland



If he keeps insulting KSA, Iraq and Arabs in general I will have to get even more harsh with him. Enough is enough.

If he loves Kurds so much let him fight for them. All talk with that guy.

I need a break from PDF. Too many trolls. Take care bro.

That map.





Whoever invented it must have been high on something REAAAAAAL strong. Stronk as in Berbarian Stronk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

al-Hasani said:


> He should save his Berbarian women who are used as tissue by the French and by Arabs in France. Instead he escaped to the US.
> 
> He keeps insulting left and right and never is he dealt with. If we reply = ban. I am tired of that serial clown.



This is rich coming from an Arab. You sell yourself out to the West every night so that you can throw some money at Sunni militants in some part of the ME. Then you get caught in bed with them and become the laughing stock of the entire international community.


----------



## Hiptullha

al-Hasani said:


> You are not part of the discussion and don't know much. It's a ME matter



Watching a dirty sheikh sling mud at others while hiding behind his American masters is disgusting.


----------



## Hiptullha

al-Hasani said:


> Apparently we were behind the 3000 deaths of American soldiers in Iraq.



Apparently? Even your American masters are telling the world that your responsible for the chaos in the ME! They've become so ashamed of you and the bastard son you gave birth to in your nights selling yourself off to them, that they're telling the world that Arabs are responsible for the chaos in there.




al-Hasani said:


> Arabs are famous for their fragrances on the other hand……



Sweet smells won't hide the disgusting stench you emit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

500 said:


> That hill is located right on the border 3 km from the edge of the city. It has no meaning whatsoever, IS sitting there would be just sitting ducks for CC airstrikes. But propaganda is also important to rise some morale.



@500 - I am curious to know how does Israel look at this conflict and ISIS? I am not sure how near or far ISIS is from Israeli borders but I see them as sort of threat to you folks as well. Having said that, I have no doubt you can wipe them out like ants, any time you want. 

Also, do you guys see as Kurds negatively as Turks do? I have checked pics of Kurdish fighters, it looks like they are modern society and definitely way modern than bloody ISIS animals.


----------



## jbond197

al-Hasani said:


> Watching a Indian Hindu off-spring speaking English is disturbing.


Indian Hindu off-spring. That's funny because most of them claim to be Middle eastern, Turk, Arab etc etc. 

Btw, watching an camel riding Arab off-spring speaking English is much more disturbing.


----------



## al-Hasani

jbond197 said:


> Indian Hindu off-spring. That's funny because most of them claim to be Middle eastern, Turk, Arab etc etc.
> 
> Btw, watching an camel riding Arab off-spring speaking English is much more disturbing.



They are not. They share more with your rat offspring.

I prefer our world famous Arabian horses and in any way camels are much more useful than your rats or donkeys and besides you got plenty of camels too. Stick to Indian matters.


----------



## al-Hasani

Whatever my friend. I can buy you a Arabian horse (most expensive horse out there), a camel, Arabian leopard, cheetah and dozens of Red Sea sharks. If you ask kindly an Arabian gazelle, wolf, scorpion, snake, a Najdi sheep and some cows.

If you are really desperate I can throw a toilet in the package as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

al-Hasani said:


> Whatever my Hindu friend. I can buy you a Arabian horse (most expensive horse out there), a camel, Arabian leopard, cheetah and dozens of Red Sea sharks. If you ask kindly an Arabian gazelle, wolf, scorpion, snake, a Najdi sheep and some cows.
> 
> If you are really desperate I can throw a toilet in the package as well.



Who told you I am desperate to get a golden toilet or need to ask an Arab to buy me a zoo. Stop acting arrogant in all your post and you will get better responses.. Cheers!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

jbond197 said:


> Lol, Al Arbi.. you won't be able to defend Saudi on your world famous Arabian horses if Shia forces join hands and attack you. You will be at America's mercy as you lazy folks would need hired hands to fire as well. And to your point about camel,I know what good use you folks make out of camels. There are plenty of informative articles about your fetish for camels and how you tie little kids on camels back for your races. Pretty good use, I must say!!
> 
> Another thing, I don't know what you Arabs are forced fed with but let me tell you nobody cares about rats or donkeys or whatever so stop showing your upbringing here. Last thing it was you who called Indian Hindu in the post to troll a Pakistani.


You don't have I thing to say about arab affairs 
We were discussing about stateless Berber who support stateless kurdish terrorism you speak about camels they are the best animals who can travel to the desert they don't need a water

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You don't have I thing to say about arab affairs
> We were discussing about stateless Berber who support stateless kurdish terrorism you speak about camels they are the best animals who can travel to the desert they don't need a water



Mate, I respect your privacy and I respect Arabs but this guy I replied to is an arrogant man. I am sorry if my post hurted you in any way.

I am out of this thread anyways!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

jbond197 said:


> Who told you I am desperate to get a golden toilet or need to ask an Arab to buy me a zoo. Stop acting arrogant in all your post and you will get better responses.. Cheers!!



Sorry. I am not serious. You must know that I got no problem with any peoples and got several Indian friends but you guys make it hard as I see daily insults against Islam, Arabs, the ME etc. from some very ignorant Indian users.

Take care and apologies.

Same to you @Hiptullha but you should stop provoking. You don't know about Ceylal. He has been insulting for months if not years and nothing has been done about it. Just ask all the Arab users here. The guy has clear problems. I offered to make peace with him but instead he kept insulting and he is a grown up man while me and @1000 are youngsters.

The guy keeps making fun of Afro-Arabs too etc. who might be a small minority among us Arabs but they are our brothers and sisters and I consider them very good people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

jbond197 said:


> Mate, I respect your privacy and I respect Arabs but this guy I replied to is an arrogant man. I am sorry if my post hurted you in any way.
> 
> I am out of this thread anyways!!


No problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

jbond197 said:


> Mate, I respect your privacy and I respect Arabs but this guy I replied to is an arrogant man. I am sorry if my post hurted you in any way.
> 
> I am out of this thread anyways!!



Camels were the most expensive land animals after the horse everywhere for millenniums. Rich people owned them everywhere from Mauritania to China. They are strong, noble, great companions and you can milk them, make cheese from their milk, make clothes from their wool and eat them too. They are very loyal and helpful animals who have been a friend of humans for thousands of years. They safe lives all over the world. They are also good for highlands and even mountains. They don't need much to survive either.

They are so much more useful than other animals. Don't understand the hatred against camels when you got pigs and other animals around.

Camels are great animals just as horses and other animals. Animals are the creation of God and should be well treated.









@SALMAN AL-FARSI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## manlion

IS patrons who were eagerly waiting for the fall of Kobani are pissed with IS/Daesh. The weapons taken from Mosul, which were to be used in toppling secular/stable Assad govt , had been wasted by IS in Kobani and western Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

jbond197 said:


> @500 - I am curious to know how does Israel look at this conflict and ISIS? I am not sure how near or far ISIS is from Israeli borders but I see them as sort of threat to you folks as well. Having said that, I have no doubt you can wipe them out like ants, any time you want.


ISIS is far from Israel. Israel keeps contact with moderate rebels on Golan to keep away crazies.



> Also, do you guys see as Kurds negatively as Turks do? I have checked pics of Kurdish fighters, it looks like they are modern society and definitely way modern than bloody ISIS animals.


There are 3 major Kurdish forces: PDK of Barzani, PUK of Talabani and PKK of Ochalan. Israel has long relationships with PDK and PUK which peaked in 1960-es and early 1970-es when Israel provided massive help to Kurds during Barzani revolt. Later relationships cooled, some contacts restored after 2003.

PKK was Assad's project on the other hand, they were trained by PLO so we could not have anything in common with these guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Another high profile PKK terrorist caught.







Selahattin "Sofi" Dilek caught after being wounded in Kobani and brought to Turkey for treatment. Sofi is the so-called official of PKK responsible for the operations in Diyarbakır region of Turkey.

He ordered and participated in many attacks against Turkish military.

PKK'nın Diyarbakır sorumlusu tutuklandı - Milliyet.com.tr

This is the second high profiled PKK member who fought in Kobani and captured in Turkey... I wonder how many PKK members have been killed in Kobani.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> Stop the freaking tears..to a cue from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dust your pants and go back to Iraq and save your homeland....
> Don't count on your Arab neighbors, they are not coming to your rescue, nor the Americans...Saudi Arabia, Kuwait have been flooding the oil market for awhile, not to hurt Iran like they want us to believe but to put the rest of Muslim world on their knees, like they did in the 80's. Iraq will be its first victim.



I prefer playing keyboard warrior

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hiptullha

al-Hasani said:


> Sorry. I am not serious. You must know that I got no problem with any peoples and got several Indian friends but you guys make it hard as I see daily insults against Islam, Arabs, the ME etc. from some very ignorant Indian users.
> 
> Take care and apologies.
> 
> Same to you @Hiptullha but you should stop provoking. You don't know about Ceylal. He has been insulting for months if not years and nothing has been done about it. Just ask all the Arab users here. The guy has clear problems. I offered to make peace with him but instead he kept insulting and he is a grown up man while me and @1000 are youngsters.
> 
> The guy keeps making fun of Afro-Arabs too etc. who might be a small minority among us Arabs but they are our brothers and sisters and I consider them very good people.





jbond197 said:


> Mate, I respect your privacy and I respect Arabs but this guy I replied to is an arrogant man. I am sorry if my post hurted you in any way.
> 
> I am out of this thread anyways!!



No problem. Most Indians don't have toilets and are obviously jealous of most Arab gulf countries. You should understand their resentment. Decades of jealousy and inferiority complex has led to hatred.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/18/world/middleeast/isis-isil-islamic-state-kobani-syria.html?_r=0

ISIS has suffered heavy losses in Kobani.


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> Whatever my friend. I can buy you a Arabian horse (most expensive horse out there), a camel, Arabian leopard, cheetah and dozens of Red Sea sharks. If you ask kindly an Arabian gazelle, wolf, scorpion, snake, a Najdi sheep and some cows.
> 
> If you are really desperate I can throw a toilet in the package as well.


----------



## Hiptullha

jbond197 said:


> Rich coming from the citizen of the most advanced country of the world i.e. Pakistan.
> 
> Read the link and duck, $hit is just coming to hit your face -
> Toilet facilities — a luxury for most Pakistanis – The Express Tribune



Better than India though, where the innoent people have to turn to doing their business everwhere! It is sad, and shoking seeing the plight of the poor in India.


----------



## Alienoz_TR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> How many times do I need to tell a retarded, stateless and illiterate Berbarian like you that there are no Arabs in Mali? Those people are your cousins in your ancestral homeland. Fellow Africans. They are your Berbarian Tuaregs and other Berbarians. Rest are your fellow Africans as well.


I guess your mythical history of the Arab greatness wasn't covered in wikipedia...You should go in Wiki, and inter it and put more of your Arab stories..



> Stop writing fairytales.


You need to lay of the Saudi moonshine..



> Now stop bothering me with your diarrhea Berbarian.


I am not bothering you..You are creating, and complaining about your own problems...Like I told you before, now the difference between a tit of an udder and camel urinal member...





> The guy is mentally ill and obviously learnt history in the middle of Sahara by his fellow illiterate Berbarians.


Berbers had an Alphabet and written text before the Arabs..Look it took the cohort that were surrounding Prophet Mohamed S3WS, 10 years after his death to transfer the holly Koran into written form...That's the cultured arab to you...And after that the had to implement arabic punctuation....And then, they had to wait for the Brits to gather them, teach them how to leave together, create a state for them, chose the one with better eye sight, made a King and to give him some weight added a mythical lineage to the Prophet. Since DNA was unknown in that time , they created chain links of *ibn...*



> Berbarians STRONK.


You bet...In MENA region, there is "US" Berbers and the Israelis that have a steel pair..


----------



## Charon 2

Ceylal said:


> I guess your mythical history of the Arab greatness wasn't covered in wikipedia...You should go in Wiki, and inter it and put more of your Arab stories..
> 
> 
> You need to lay of the Saudi moonshine..
> 
> 
> I am not bothering you..You are creating, and complaining about your own problems...Like I told you before, now the difference between a tit of an udder and camel urinal member...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berbers had an Alphabet and written text before the Arabs..Look it took the cohort that were surrounding Prophet Mohamed S3WS, 10 years after his death to transfer the holly Koran into written form...That's the cultured arab to you...And after that the had to implement arabic punctuation....And then, they had to wait for the Brits to gather them, teach them how to leave together, create a state for them, chose the one with better eye sight, made a King and to give him some weight added a mythical lineage to the Prophet. Since DNA was unknown in that time , they created chain links of *ibn...*
> 
> 
> You bet...In MENA region, there is "US" Berbers and the Israelis that have a steel pair..




Just ignore arrogant and racist Pan-Semitist Arabs like Al-Hasani. His superiority-complex drives him crazy. Let he live out his fairytales of desert nomadic Bedouins claiming the heritage and high culture of ancient Semitic peoples like Phoenicians, Akkadians and Assyrians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

Charon 2 said:


> Just ignore arrogant and racist Pan-Semitist Arabs like Al-Hasani. His superiority-complex drives him crazy. Let he live out his fairytales of desert nomadic Bedouins claiming the heritage and high culture of ancient Semitic peoples like Phoenicians, Akkadians and Assyrians


are you really turk ? your rhetoric doesnt seem like turk and i havent seen you as turkish writing our section
talk turkish with me now


----------



## Ceylal

tesla said:


> are you really turk ? your rhetoric doesnt seem like turk and i havent seen you as turkish writing our section
> talk turkish with me now


Wow, does he need to pass the milli emniyat hizmeti test?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Ceylal said:


> Wow, does he need to pass the milli emniyat hizmeti test?


absolutely  just kidding that moron charon is constantly talking about genetic bulshits. if you want, you should look at all of his posts anymore i cant stand that guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Charon 2

tesla said:


> are you really turk ? your rhetoric doesnt seem like turk and i havent seen you as turkish writing our section
> talk turkish with me now



Ben burda aslinda hiçbir seyi ispatlamak zorunda degilim. Türkce yazdim Cay bahcesinde okuyabilirsin. Ha Türk retorik nedir?Türkün bir kurali mi var yoksa nasil düsünüceni? Vallahi ben de zaten cok umursuyordum Tesla acaba benim yorumlarimi sever mi sevmez mi diye.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

IS now hates Kurds more than Shias


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524091728505360385


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> IS now hates Kurds more than Shias
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524091728505360385



Kurds butthurtness over Turks are increadable.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Kurds butthurtness over Turks are increadable.



here u go Biji Millet Turkiye

Çavuşoğlu: "Peşmergenin Kobani'ye geçmesi için yardım ediyoruz" - CNN TÜRK


----------



## Winchester

Maybe the U.S wants some kind of stalemate here so that it gets to kill more ISIS..!


----------



## Nefer

Sinan said:


> Kurds butthurtness over Turks are increadable.



Shouldn't we make a difference between honest muslim kurds and marxists slave kurds. Even though all of us know we are talking about the latter one when speaking about kurds


----------



## manlion

US airdrops weapons and ammo to Kurds fighting IS/Daesh in Kobane and most probably Turkey has been 'arm twisted ' to allow Peshmerga forces to join YPG in Kobane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Nefer said:


> Shouldn't we make a difference between honest muslim kurds and marxists slave kurds. Even though all of us know we are talking about the latter one when speaking about kurds



Mate, it's hard to say everytime... "Kurds who supports PKK terrorists"....


----------



## Nefer

What about Marxists ? Because well TKP PKK supporters, basically doing the same thing both have Marxists Ideology. And the smaller we make their world, the better it will be in general

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> here u go Biji Millet Turkiye
> 
> Çavuşoğlu: "Peşmergenin Kobani'ye geçmesi için yardım ediyoruz" - CNN TÜRK



Some weird things happening....

Erdoğan says one thing, PM and FM saying exact opposite...
"Kobani Protests" in Turkey continued for 3 days, but stopped suddenly.
HDP stopped talking.
15 October, apo's deadline passed nothing happened.
PKK said peace negotiations ended but nothing happened since then....

I dunno, some weird things happening these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tesla

Sinan said:


> Some weird things happening....
> 
> Erdoğan says one thing, PM and FM saying exact opposite...
> "Kobani Protests" in Turkey continued for 3 days, but stopped suddenly.
> HDP stopped talking.
> 15 October, apo's deadline passed nothing happened.
> PKK said peace negotiations ended but nothing happened since then....
> 
> I dunno, some weird things happening these days.


exactly bro i cannnot understand it as well, as though a power wants to to our unification with this kekos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

manlion said:


> US airdrops weapons and ammo to Kurds fighting IS/Daesh in Kobane and most probably Turkey has been 'arm twisted ' to allow Peshmerga forces to join YPG in Kobane


Whatever Turkey doesnt its wrong for you guys, you would have surpassed European Union if you cared as much for your own country like you care for Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Some weird things happening....
> 
> Erdoğan says one thing, PM and FM saying exact opposite...
> "Kobani Protests" in Turkey continued for 3 days, but stopped suddenly.
> HDP stopped talking.
> 15 October, apo's deadline passed nothing happened.
> PKK said peace negotiations ended but nothing happened since then....
> 
> I dunno, some weird things happening these days.



Indeed, I think the leverage was that Kobane was still standing.


----------



## manlion

xenon54 said:


> Whatever Turkey doesnt its wrong for you guys, you would have surpassed European Union if you cared as much for your own country like you care for Turkey.



whatever Turkey had done and its results are due to its own wrong doings , stop blaming others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

tesla said:


> absolutely  just kidding that moron charon is constantly talking about genetic bulshits. if you want, you should look at all of his posts anymore i cant stand that guy


He seems to be a Turc, he is just not toeing your line.


----------



## Ceylal

ISIS is getting a test of his own medecine


----------



## HAIDER

They are busy in other things and can't fight...look at this video


----------



## Ceylal

Al-Kurdi said:


> IS now hates Kurds more than Shias
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524091728505360385


This is certainly a strong US rebuke directed at Turkey for her pro ISIS stand and for the exchange of her diplomates for military equipments.
[video]


----------



## damm1t

Ceylal said:


> This is certainly a strong US rebuke directed at Turkey for her pro ISIS stand and for the exchange of her diplomates for military equipments.
> [video]



Hahaha do you really think that we send tanks and military equipment "openly" with trains in order to deliver to IS?? Thought kekos even can't be that dumb.. These trains use public routes and it's no secret we send military equipment and soldiers to border forces, google it you see... 

Unlike you claim, your daddy usa can't airdrop a shit without Turkey's OK.. Sad but true fact is no power will stand with kurds against Nato member Turkey' will in this region, at a distance of sight, you don't need a doctorate level depht to figure it out... Now let's analyze it; Turkish FM says that we help peshmerga to join kobani kurdish forces and dont want kobani to fall, Usa sends military equipmenst, weapons and healt kits... I think there are some agreements, kurds are probably in really poor conditions gave some appeasements in order to get this vital aid.. But I doubt that after all these international help kurds still can win... IS also keeps getting weapons which Syrian and Iraqi armies left... I won't be surprised if IS shot some usaf jets and air-strike to kobane... Meanwhile I need to have some more pop-corn...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## forcetrip

Sinan said:


> Some weird things happening....
> 
> Erdoğan says one thing, PM and FM saying exact opposite...
> "Kobani Protests" in Turkey continued for 3 days, but stopped suddenly.
> HDP stopped talking.
> 15 October, apo's deadline passed nothing happened.
> PKK said peace negotiations ended but nothing happened since then....
> 
> I dunno, some weird things happening these days.



We can safely say that local consumption news and actual news are not matching up. Something is really weird no doubt. 

Turkish base has and is being used to strike IS.
Kurd reinforcements are being let in finally from Iraq as they say. Transit Turkey -> Iraq -> Turkey -> Syria.


----------



## -SINAN-

forcetrip said:


> Turkish base has and is being used to strike IS.



Any source about this ?


----------



## surya kiran

Sinan said:


> Any source about this ?



Was reading about Turkish involvement in this regional problem.

1. What is the Turkish point of view?
2. Was reading that ISIS was allowed to move openly using some highway in Turkey. Why was this?
3. Why the change in policy now?


----------



## -SINAN-

surya kiran said:


> 1. What is the Turkish point of view?


About the whole situation going on Iraq and Syria ? We don't wanna get involved in a military conflict.



surya kiran said:


> 2. Was reading that ISIS was allowed to move openly using some highway in Turkey. Why was this?


No such thing....




surya kiran said:


> 3. Why the change in policy now?


No change in policy.



Ceylal said:


> This is certainly a strong US rebuke directed at Turkey for her pro ISIS stand and for the exchange of her diplomates for military equipments.
> [video]



Ceylal ?

The moment this situation with ISIS inclined. Turkey positioned it's tanks and howitzers near Syrian border.

In the video you see Turkish military equipment on a train ? So, based upon what, you guys saying these weapons have been delivered to ISIS ?

I'm past it......there were tons of videos in the net filmed by ISIS. Have you ever seen a single Turkish weapon in the hands of ISIS ?

You and people like you doing black and non-sense propaganda against Turkey but it is very easy to refute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Sinan said:


> Any source about this ?



They were up on CNN and BCC if that is what you were asking. I am sure you saw them too. They indicated the US government stating that they had gained permission from Turkey to use their base for strike missions.


----------



## Ceylal

Sinan said:


> You and people like you doing black and non-sense propaganda against Turkey but it is very easy to refute.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not for or against Turkey. We are discussing an event where Turkey is involved. I saw many videos of that kind too, but with the events that led to your diplomats release(which I am personally very happy to see them home with their families) and what was negotiated start bubbling at the surface, one has to look again at some the videos, just the one I posted.
Click to expand...


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Ceylal said:


> This is certainly a strong US rebuke directed at Turkey for her pro ISIS stand and for the exchange of her diplomates for military equipments.
> [video]



the vid with trains is not true but otherwise I agree 100%


----------



## -SINAN-

forcetrip said:


> They were up on CNN and BCC if that is what you were asking. I am sure you saw them too. They indicated the US government stating that they had gained permission from Turkey to use their base for strike missions.



And our government denied US officials...

Turkey insists no deal with US on use of İncirlik

Mate, bring up solid proof or else it didn't happened. 



Ceylal said:


> I am not for or against Turkey. We are discussing an event where Turkey is involved. I saw many videos of that kind too, but with the events that led to your diplomats release(which I am personally very happy to see them home with their families) and what was negotiated start bubbling at the surface, one has to look again at some the videos, just the one I posted.



Mate, bring proof.... all the videos i have seen have been refuted. Still not a proof that Turkey supports ISIS.

About the hostages..... i think some ISIS guys have been released from Turkish prisons.... and that is just my personal opinion, nobody proved it yet.

But's it's irrational to think that Turkey would supply them with weaponary or money. We never use money, or weapons or any material in hostage rescue operations.

You know they held Turkish hostages for 3-4 months.... i heard some rumors that ISIS wanted weaponary for the swap, and Turkish officials refused. One of the reasons why they have been rescued after so many months.


----------



## manlion

ISIS Kobani Update: Possible ISIS Chemical Attack On Kurdish Civilians In Kobani


----------



## Ceylal

manlion said:


> ISIS Kobani Update: Possible ISIS Chemical Attack On Kurdish Civilians In Kobani


Probably came from the stock that was given to them by brainiac Bandar Bush.


----------



## Nefer

If they use chemical/biological weapons. That hopefully should have a negative impact since the use of such weapons are strictly forbidden


----------



## Oublious

Nefer said:


> If they use chemical/biological weapons. That hopefully should have a negative impact since the use of such weapons are strictly forbidden




assad did use nothing did happen....


----------



## Nefer

Oublious said:


> assad did use nothing did happen....


Assad wasn't claiming to fight for sunni islam.... so maybe I hope the number of supporters and people which join should decrease, but knowing them........ I think they will use the argument, but but but they are using it, we should to ect


----------



## Superboy

Oublious said:


> assad did use nothing did happen....




no proof



Nefer said:


> If they use chemical/biological weapons. That hopefully should have a negative impact since the use of such weapons are strictly forbidden




ISIS never signed any treaty on ban of chemical and biological weapons


----------



## Nefer

Superboy said:


> ISIS never signed any treaty on ban of chemical and biological weapons


They did, if they are muslims.... Because the use of chemical/biological weapons are forbidden according to islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Nefer said:


> They did, if they are muslims.... Because the use of chemical/biological weapons are forbidden according to islam




There goes my coffee  Didn't YPG use chemical weapons on ISIS a few days ago?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Nefer said:


> They did, if they are muslims.... Because the use of chemical/biological weapons are forbidden according to islam



In which surah, ayat has the chemical weapon been forbidden?


----------



## Nefer

Alienoz_TR said:


> In which surah, ayat has the chemical weapon been forbidden?



Indirectly its forbidden, Maide, 5/8


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Nefer said:


> Indirectly its forbidden, Maide, 5/8



It is about being just. If other side uses chemical weapons, then it is allowed.


----------



## Superboy

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't water a chemical weapon? You can spray it on someone and water is a chemical in itself


----------



## madmusti

I don´t understand them ,first they want help , But no help from Turkey but they want that Turkey allow his Allies to use Turkish territory ? And before that they raging first in Turkey. 

The best after this is that NATO-Members want that Turkey should do something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nefer

Alienoz_TR said:


> It is about being just. If other side uses chemical weapons, then it is allowed.



Still counts as torture, and Muslims aren't allowed to torture people in war, prisoners of war and hostages


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Nefer said:


> Still counts as torture, are muslims aren't allowed to torture people in war or hostages



8:60
to top




Sahih International

"And prepare against them whatever you are able of power and of steeds of war by which you may terrify the enemy of Allah and your enemy and others besides them whom you do not know [but] whom Allah knows. And whatever you spend in the cause of Allah will be fully repaid to you, and you will not be wronged."


----------



## Nefer

Superboy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't water a chemical weapon? You can spray it on someone and water is a chemical in itself



, As long you dont get health problems no


----------



## Superboy

Damascus steel, is it still being used in war? Good for charging someone and capturing modern weapons.


----------



## Nefer

Alienoz_TR said:


> 8:60
> to top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih International
> 
> "And prepare against them whatever you are able of power and of steeds of war by which you may terrify the enemy of Allah and your enemy and others besides them whom you do not know [but] whom Allah knows. And whatever you spend in the cause of Allah will be fully repaid to you, and you will not be wronged."



If, thats your reply of yes we can torture them, than I would show Savaşın kaçınılmaz olduğu durumlarda, Müslümanların uymak zorunda olduğu ilkeler nelerdir? - Sorularlaislamiyet.com Mobil


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Nefer said:


> If, thats your reply of yes we can torture them, than I would show Savaşın kaçınılmaz olduğu durumlarda, Müslümanların uymak zorunda olduğu ilkeler nelerdir? - Sorularlaislamiyet.com Mobil



Then you can execute someone, but you cannot torture. Fine.


----------



## Superboy

A scimitar is apparently used by Islam Yaken the ISIS mujahid. 

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/var...n-Egyptian-who-turned-into-ISIS-fighter-.html


----------



## Nefer

Alienoz_TR said:


> Then you can execute someone, but you cannot torture. Fine.



For what purpose exactly ?

Just saying, Saheeh Internation... kinda looks.. Distorted.

Since you understand turkish. Use Elmali Hamdi or the ones from Diyanet


----------



## al-Hasani

It's funny how the mention of simple historical facts and the realities of life can piss of a stateless Berbarian such as Ceylal and his Hazara Mongol friend, Charon 2.

Anyway why are the events of *Ayn Al Arab *that important anyway? It's no different from dozens of other cities and villages that have been ravaged by the ISIS retards and a few of those cities already repelled/defeated ISIS under even more difficult circumstances and without US/GCC air support.

The Kurds have clearly shown that they do not care about any party in this conflict other than themselves so the Syrian and Iraqi Arabs should not care about them. They have already alienated the Al-Assad terror regime and FSA let alone ISIS.


----------



## Al-Kurdi




----------



## Oublious

You heard the muslim kurds, the problem is pkk and assad. Vice are not objectif, pkk did killed hudapar members first and the rest is no hard to quest.


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> It's funny how the mention of simple historical facts and the realities of life can piss of a stateless Berbarian such as Ceylal and his Hazara Mongol friend, Charon 2.


Sorry but we are for the one that keep their pants up...Not for the one who have their pants down their knees like your kind..so sorry, my mistake , I meant to say your anaya above you @ss.



> Anyway why are the events of *Ayn Al Arab *that important anyway? It's no different from dozens of other cities and villages that have been ravaged by the ISIS retards and a few of those cities already repelled/defeated ISIS under even more difficult circumstances and without US/GCC air support.


OHHHH! Now ISIS are retards...You changed side since you sent one F15 a month a go for a joy ride. You should thank my GI JO, that brought him back to his guitoun and coached on the parallels between landing an F 15 and kneeling a camel...



Oublious said:


> You heard the muslim kurds, the problem is pkk and assad. Vice are not objectif, pkk did killed hudapar members first and the rest is no hard to quest.


Assad was Turkey's friend, Sultan E use to have him and his family for dinner almost every weekend at his house and trade between the two countries was the summum. It is Turkey who went weather vane on him. For the PKK, history has always shown that citizen of a country always rise up, when they are dealt the wrong cards. From what I can gather from this forum, is that they are treated badly by the Turks, By the Iraqis, by the Syrians, no wonder they rebel!


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*The clashes in Kobani drain the Islamic State Organization*
October 24, 2014 Comments Off 811 Views







Uneasy clam are prevailing the city of Ayn al- Arab (Kobani), broken by sound of firing by IS and YPG snipers, after violent clashes lasted since yesterday night until the early down in several areas in the city and its western countryside. Reliable sources informed SOHR that a loud explosion heard in the south of the city. The reason of this violent explosion expected to be detonating a booby- trapped vehicle by IS. U.S. and allied coalition strikes helped YPG fighters to re- captured Sh’ir Hill and its vicinity. YPG could drag 7 IS bodies killed in clashes and the coalition strikes.


Reliable sources reported to SOHR that IS is still bringing more fighters to the city of Ayn al- Arab from its held- towns and cities of Aleppo, al- Raqqa, Deir Ezzor and al- Hasakah and that after the heavy casualties due to the clashes with YPG and U.S.- led coalition air strikes. The same sources informed SOHR that IS bodies are still on the ground in some streets. Sources form the countryside of Aleppo, al- Hasakah and Deir Ezzor reported to SOHR that IS becomes depending on fighters who do not have experience of combat and who newly joined the training camps, where they send them within the military enhancement sent to the city of Kobani.

The clashes in Kobani drain the Islamic State Organization | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> Ayn Al Arab.


Kobane?Ayn Al Arab, Arabian Golf/Persian Golf..The one with the bigger stick, that chooses the name. Kobane now...


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ceylal said:


> Kobane?Ayn Al Arab, Arabian Golf/Persian Golf..The one with the bigger stick, that chooses the name. Kobane now...



Looks like IS stuck something bigger into YPG. Ayn al-Islam.


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> Looks like IS stuck something bigger into YPG. Ayn al-Islam.


The way things are, YPG, is doing all the shoving and IS the bleeding.


----------



## Charon 2

Al-Kurdi said:


> *The clashes in Kobani drain the Islamic State Organization*
> October 24, 2014 Comments Off 811 Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uneasy clam are prevailing the city of Ayn al- Arab (Kobani), broken by sound of firing by IS and YPG snipers, after violent clashes lasted since yesterday night until the early down in several areas in the city and its western countryside. Reliable sources informed SOHR that a loud explosion heard in the south of the city. The reason of this violent explosion expected to be detonating a booby- trapped vehicle by IS. U.S. and allied coalition strikes helped YPG fighters to re- captured Sh’ir Hill and its vicinity. YPG could drag 7 IS bodies killed in clashes and the coalition strikes.
> 
> 
> Reliable sources reported to SOHR that IS is still bringing more fighters to the city of Ayn al- Arab from its held- towns and cities of Aleppo, al- Raqqa, Deir Ezzor and al- Hasakah and that after the heavy casualties due to the clashes with YPG and U.S.- led coalition air strikes. The same sources informed SOHR that IS bodies are still on the ground in some streets. Sources form the countryside of Aleppo, al- Hasakah and Deir Ezzor reported to SOHR that IS becomes depending on fighters who do not have experience of combat and who newly joined the training camps, where they send them within the military enhancement sent to the city of Kobani.
> 
> The clashes in Kobani drain the Islamic State Organization | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights




ISIS savages try to take Kobane since 40 days and still no victory for them. Hopefully the coalition and the Ayn Al-Arab/Kobane inhabitans stay strong. ISIS needs to be wiped out from the earth.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

flamer84 said:


> How evil of the Turks not wanting to get involeved in a war for the sake of the same terrorist organisation that killed some 6k Turkish soldiers/policemen/public officials up to some few years ago.
> 
> As usual,Western public opinion is grossly misinformed ,presenting the Kurds as some secular champions of democracy.The same Kurds who sat idly watching while the SAA was butchered by jihadists just because they were not the ones attacked and were hoping for their own state on the back of beheaded Syrian soldiers.The same Kurds who sat by and watched,even rushed to grab some land as the Iraqi Army was routed by ISIS.The same Kurds who laughed at the Iraqis ,called them cowards and boasted about their military prowess.
> 
> Last but not least ,the same Kurds that some 90-100 years ago were at the forefront of massacres against Assyrians and other Christians in the ME,killing them were they stood,raping their women."God doesn't hit you with a bat" Kurds-remember that...it may take 100 years but somebody always pays for something,be those the sins of the fathers.What the Kurds were doing to Assyrians in the Nineveh plains and other locations some 100 years ago it's being done to them.Karma people,karma...now let them riot in Turkey untill Turkey gets fed up and goes hardline on their asses.


people forget that and then their words haunt them.

but please lets not condemn an entire ethnicity and race for the misdeeds of few leaders.
now Kurd are on the receiving end and there are some others who are a the spectators and think that they wont be hurt as long as ISIS continues to slaughter Syrians and Iraqis and Kurd


----------



## Al-Kurdi

English sub


----------



## Timur

Ayn al Islam plz it will be ayn al islam inshallah! I deeply want this from my heart!


----------



## manlion

ISIS sends Chechen commander to Kobane


----------



## flamer84

manlion said:


> ISIS sends Chechen commander to Kobane




Al Shishani is Georgian not Chechen.


----------



## Ceylal

manlion said:


> ISIS sends Chechen commander to Kobane


H'ill be re-circumcised the proper way at Kobane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Charon 2

flamer84 said:


> Al Shishani is Georgian not Chechen.



His mother is Chechen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

manlion said:


> ISIS sends Chechen commander to Kobane



For what purpose? Battle is almost finished. One word: rudaw.


----------



## manlion

Alienoz_TR said:


> For what purpose? Battle is almost finished. One word: rudaw.



to fulfill the dream of caliph Erdogan



> After the Turkish President Erdogan's prophecy that "Kobane will fall within days" over three weeks ago, his personal efforts seem to have concentrated on realising his unfulfilled prediction.



Kurdish Question - Why is the crossing of Peshmerga into Kobane being delayed?


----------



## type93

Lol @ erdogans prophecy. His plan to massacre the Kurds has failed miserably


----------



## xenon54 out

type93 said:


> Lol @ erdogans prophecy. His plan to massacre the Kurds has failed miserably


Pershmerga is going to Kobane throught Turkey, why is this forum full of Chinese retards seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## type93

xenon54 said:


> Pershmerga is going to Kobane throught Turkey, why is this forum full of Chinese retards seriously?


They probably bowed to world pressure to allow the Kurds to cross because up till now, turkey has been more than helpful to Isis in its assualt on kobani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

type93 said:


> They probably bowed to world pressure to allow the Kurds to cross because up till now, turkey has been more than helpful to Isis in its assualt on kobani



Peshmerga is pro-Turkey. By letting Peshmerga to enter Kobane will change favor from PYD to Peshmerga, Turkey will benefit from this.

Only important thing for us is our interests, we don't care about world's opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*isis sources released picture of latest truck bombing in kobani*

















isis taken over iraqi army base in jurf al sakhar


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> isis taken over iraqi army base in jurf al sakhar



There is no army base in Jurf al Sakhr. It is a scarcely populated farm area.


----------



## Oublious

type93 said:


> Lol @ erdogans prophecy. His plan to massacre the Kurds has failed miserably




they are massacred al ready wtf are you talking. look on the internet you will see beheaded pikeke womens and shot down whores. You are one of the stupids who dont have a cleu talking about.


----------



## Superboy

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>




Is this Kobane? Man, looks like Homs.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ISIS claims beheading of Kurdish poster girl Rehana who killed 100 ISIS jihadis
Report: ISIS Captures, Beheads Kurdish Female Fighter 'Rehana' in Kobane

On the other hand
Female Kurdish Fighter 'Rehana' is Alive, Claim Supporters; Post CNN Video as Proof
Female Kurdish Fighter 'Rehana' is Alive, Claim Supporters; Post CNN Video as Proof


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*VIDEO: Peshmerga on route to Kobane*
http://rudaw.net/english/middleeast/syria/281020142

Reliable sources informed SOHR that the U.S. and allied coalition warplanes carried out 3 strikes, two of them targeted IS positions in in the neighborhood of al- Sena’ah in the east of Ayn al- Arab while the third one targeted al- Hal Market. The same sources reported detonating of a booby- trapped vehicles by IS near the City Hall with no information about casualties.

The violent clashes between YPG and IS fighters are still erupting on the outskirts of Kani Erban neighborhood and the Municipality area. Other clashes occurred between the two parties in south of the city, in the Cultural Center and al- Hurreyyi Square where IS have tried to advance in the area. The yesterday night clashes resulted in death of 10 militants and 4 fighters from YPG.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Kurds in Northern Kurdistan(turkey) celebrating Peshmerga going to Kobane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527151993555787777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527018907811708929


----------



## Superboy

Any chance ISIS will burrow underground and blow up whatever like they did with Aleppo's Palace of Justice?


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> Kurds in Northern Kurdistan(turkey)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*TURK MENTALITY*

*Erdogan plays 'Arab card' in Kobani*

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan’s statements about the Syrian Kurdish city of Kobani, under a weeks-long siege by the Islamic State (IS), may have been mind-boggling but they all have the same objective: to sideline the Democratic Union Party (PYD), Rojava’s main political actor, and its armed wing, the People's Protection Units (YPG). For Erdogan, both are terrorist groups and an extension of the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK).

Over the last two years, Erdogan has tried to use the “Kurds versus Kurds” card in Rojava, seeking to bring the Iraqi Kurdistan leadership into play in the region. In the past few weeks, he has given the green light to Iraqi Kurdish peshmerga to cross to Rojava via Turkey, after which he made two intriguing statements.

First, he claimed the PYD had accepted an offer by former Free Syrian Army (FSA) commander Abdul Jabbar al-Aqidi to send 1,300 fighters to Kobani to help fight IS. His statement was firmly denied by the PYD, YPG and FSA.

Second, Erdogan implied that Kobani, officially called Ayn al-Arab, was not a Kurdish but an Arab settlement. For a president to step into a controversy over the name of a location with diverse ethnic and civilization heritage is not only an unusual stance but also an obvious attempt at political manipulation.

Erdogan speaks out as international media keeps mum

When it became obvious that the dispatch of peshmerga to Kobani — a force of some 200 people slated to stay away from the front line — would fail to produce the results Erdogan desires, the Arab card came into play. The report about the FSA’s intention to send fighters to Kobani was carried only by Al Jazeera, while other details came not from international agencies but from Erdogan himself. During a trip to Estonia on Oct. 24, the Turkish president offered a striking piece of information: “The PYD has just said it agrees to [the dispatch of] 1,300 men from the Free Syrian Army.”

Al Jazeera had reported that six “FSA-linked groups” — Islamic Front, Al-Sham Legion, Syria Revolutionaries Front, Fifth Legion, Hazm Movement and Mujahedeen Army — had agreed to send fighters. Most of those groups have no organizational links with the FSA. Aqidi himself had resigned from the Aleppo Military Revolutionary Council in 2013. Though it was unclear in whose name Aqidi was speaking, the Turkish media jumped on the Al Jazeera report. PYD leader Salih Muslim denied the story, telling Reuters, “We already established connection with the FSA but no such agreement has been reached yet as Mr. Erdogan has stated.”

The PYD’s representative in Europe, Zuhat Kobani, for his part, told Al-Monitor, “Yes, there was a discussion on the issue between the YPG and Aqadi. The meeting took place in the border region [the Mursitpinar border crossing near Turkey’s Suruc town]. You know that FSA-linked groups are already fighting in Kobani as part of the Euphrates Volcano Joint Operations Center. If the FSA wants to help, they can open a front against IS in Jarablus. There is no need for them to come to Kobani.”

And a source from the Syrian National Coalition told Al-Monitor by telephone, “There is no FSA decision [to send fighters to Kobani]. Aqidi quit the leadership of the Aleppo Military Revolutionary Council in 2013. Hence, he can speak only for himself. Of course, he could well gather 1,300 fighters, provided he gets financial support and weapons. Aleppo is much more crucial for the FSA. The regime’s offensive [there] has intensified, so the FSA cannot send troops to Kobani at such a time. Moreover, IS has begun to threaten Aleppo again.”

The FSA’s Aleppo Military Council commander, Zaher al-Saket, also denied any plan to send fighters to Kobani in a Facebook message that read, “Are we as foolish as to send troops to Ayn al-Arab and leave Aleppo to the dogs? The [Bashar al-] Assad forces are watching out for an opportunity to seize the opposition-controlled areas. There is no coordination between the Military Council and Aqidi.”

Basically, Erdogan insists that supporting the PYD is unacceptable but that the peshmerga or the FSA can go to Kobani. His attempt at publicizing Aqidi comes with some unpleasant connotations. Aqidi had displayed the most hostile attitude against the PYD and the YPG while he was in FSA ranks. At a gathering in Aleppo in August 2013, he hurled threats at the YPG, which he referred to as “the PKK,” saying, “There will be no mercy. We’ll root them out if we get the opportunity.”

Aqidi’s readiness to go to Kobani must mean more than just fighting IS, unless he nourishes hope of getting weapons and money by siding with the YPG, which enjoys US support. His moves, however, should be analyzed in light of Erdogan’s assertions over the past two years that “the PYD’s unilateral declaration of autonomy [in northern Syria] is unacceptable.”

Origins of Kobani’s name

As the controversy over the FSA and Kobani simmered, Aqidi said, “Kobani is part of Aleppo [governorate] and we are taking action in the name of preserving Syria’s integrity.” Erdogan, for his part, commented on Kobani’s name in a spirit no different from that of Aqidi. Asked whether Kobani was an Arab or Kurdish city, he said, “Its name, which is actually Ayn al-Arab, speaks for itself. It became Kobani later.”

The name “Kobani,” which the Kurds prefer to use, is not of Kurdish origin. It emerged in history as the site of a station built as part of the Ottoman railway project to link Berlin and Baghdad. Speculation is rife on the origin of its name. According to the most popular theory, sites with adequate water resources were selected as stations when the railway was constructed. A small hamlet south of what is now Turkey’s border town of Suruc was known as “Arap Punar” (Arab Spring) at the time. The station there was built by workers from Suruc. On their way to work, the workers would say they were going to the “Kompanie” — the German word for “company.” In time, the word evolved to “Kobani” and stuck with the populace. According to another theory related to the railway construction, a company name — “Ko. Bahn” — took hold as “Kobani” in the local vernacular. Yet, no company by the name “Ko. Bahn” appears among the builders of the railway, which include construction heavyweights such as Philipp Holzmann and Friedrich Krupp.

The Syrian state named the city Ayn al-Arab (Arab Spring) and the city was shaped by developments originating from Turkey. Settlement in the area intensified with the arrival of railway workers from Suruc. During the 1915 genocide, it became a safe haven for Armenians. Following the 1925 Seyh Said uprising, many Kurds who fled Turkey or were deported settled down in Kobani.

Even after the Syrian-Turkish border was demarcated Suruc, which lies on the railway route, continued to be the region’s center. Clandestine border crossings were so rife that Ankara’s complaints led the French ruling Syria at the time to set up an intelligence center in Kobani to ensure border control.

In the 1950s, when Turkey mined the border, Kobani was cut off from Suruc and began to develop as a city. Following Syria’s independence, the French intelligence building became the seat of the top local administrator. In 2012, when the Kurds took control of the region, they made the building the headquarters of Asayis, the Kurdish security force. And last month, this building — the city’s only historical structure called “palace” by the locals — fell into IS hands, and thus became the target of US airstrikes.

No matter whether you call it Kobani or Ayn al-Arab, the city — which has also Armenian heritage — signifies one indisputable fact: It is one of the junctures where the tragedies of Kurds and Armenians intersected in history. Kobani was a station for communities who fled, were expelled or emigrated from Turkey. Now this place has become the symbol of resistance against IS. Kobani is the talk of the world because it is resisting, not because it has Arab, Kurdish or Armenian heritage.

It speaks volumes that Erdogan — bent on not leaving Kobani to the Kurds and trying to place it under FSA control — has come to call the city Ayn al-Arab, the name it was given under the Arabization policy of the same Syrian regime he has seen as an archenemy since 2011.



Read more: Erdogan plays 'Arab card' in Kobani - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> Peshmerga is pro-Turkey. By letting Peshmerga to enter Kobane will change favor from PYD to Peshmerga, Turkey will benefit from this.
> 
> Only important thing for us is our interests, we don't care about world's opinion.


They are not not pro turkey the use take the helpl of anyone who try to help them than they backstabb you later do think their help will stop them from claiming northern Kurdistan???



xenon54 said:


>


Let him call it what he want in the end it doesn't really existed on the map 
Not even in the history nobody ever heard in such country with such people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

Australia's most senior Islamic State member Mohammad Baryalei reportedly killed | SBS News

Video shows ISIS fighters talking with Turkish border guards | Daily Mail Online

A remarkable video has emerged purporting to show Islamic State militants chatting casually with a group of Turkish border guards near the besieged Syrian city of Kobane.

The amateur footage, understood to have been filmed close to Zarova Hill in the outskirts of Kobane, raises serious questions about the apparently relaxed relationship between the terror group and officials from the Nato member state.

It appears to show two heavily armed militants wandering nonchalantly up to the Turkish border fence - displaying shocking bravado as they smile and wave at the camera.

They are met by what appears to be a military vehicle full of security officials who, despite carrying weapons themselves, do little more than break into conversation with the jihadis, who eventually wander off back into Syria while shouting 'Allahu Akbar'.

Scroll down for video


----------



## -SINAN-

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> They are not not pro turkey the use take the helpl of anyone who try to help them than they backstabb you later do think their help will stop them from claiming northern Kurdistan???



Mate, you don't like Kurds in general...we have only beef with separatists scum. Barzani plays good with us, so we are nice to him. As we hold their oil pipelines, they depend on us. Other that, no i don't think no country, or group in the ME can claim a pebble from Turkey. 
Today.Az - No pebble from Turkey to Armenia says Davutoglu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527412170305585152


----------



## usernameless

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> They are not not pro turkey the use take the helpl of anyone who try to help them than they backstabb you later do think their help will stop them from claiming northern Kurdistan???


sure that is a possibility, but we should also see it like this; KRG is increasingly under Turkish influence. I Hope Turkish share of economic investments in KRG will increase more and more, this way they will be dependent on us. No way they are gonna bite our hand since they depend on Turkish pipelines to export their oil and all those other investments, plus they will need some political backing due pkk/pyd rivalry. Turkey plugging out all cables and turning anti-KRG will make them landlocked between hostile nations. by making them more and more reliant on us, they dont have another option. if not through love, then through such measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527412170305585152


Not a single Turkish lira? And i thought Turkey was supporting isis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527412170305585152



Somebody appearantly is making banknote collection.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Reliable resources reported to SOHR that IS has lost the communication with 30 militants in northwest of the Security Box in the city of Ayn al- Arab; it is unknown whether they were killed in clashes with YPG or by the U.S.- led coalition strikes or run away towards the Syrian- Turkish border.

The number of shells launched by IS on the city of Ayn al- Arab has risen to 23 since this morning.


----------



## manlion

Peshmerga passing thru North Kurdistan to Kobani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingWest

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527412170305585152


I have the exact same pepper spray , bought in a gun store in Turkey for 12 lira I think


----------



## Al-Kurdi

KingWest said:


> I have the exact same pepper spray , bought in a gun store in Turkey for 12 lira I think



isn't it symbolic to see the Kurdish Army driving through Northern Kurdistan to reach Western Kurdistan?


----------



## manlion

xenon54 said:


> Not a single Turkish lira? And i thought Turkey was supporting isis.



wef 28/10/2014 Turkey supports FSA , no more IS/Daesh ...


----------



## damm1t

manlion said:


> Peshmerga passing thru North Kurdistan to Kobani



Where the hell is this so-called north kurdistan? Turkey helps pehmerga cross the border to save fvcking kurdish rats' as.ses from IS, over you cried a river, still you claim land from Turkey?... fvcking greedy organisms... You kurds give a new meaning to word LOW...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> isn't it symbolic to see the Kurdish Army driving through Turkey to reach Western Kurdistan?



Yeah, it's very symbolic. A gesture from Turkey to Kurds. But Kurds in that crowd hurled stones to Turkish soldiers who were providing security to Kurdish vehicles....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> isn't it symbolic to see the Kurdish Army driving through Northern Kurdistan to reach Western Kurdistan?


Where is northern Kurdistan I don't see it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Where is northern Kurdistan I don't see it



Let them enjoy the moment. IS has 20.000 armed men in the zone between Aleppo and Tel Abiad, while FSA and Peshmerga have max. 200+200.

20000 vs. +-500


----------



## Al-Kurdi

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Where is northern Kurdistan I don't see it


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> isn't it symbolic to see the Kurdish Army driving through Northern Kurdistan to reach Western Kurdistan?


Seeing such comment i almost want to support Isis, but dont be happy too much who knows maybe tomorrow someone with more balls than Erdogan comes to power and shows you something really symbolic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

manlion said:


> Peshmerga passing thru North Kurdistan to Kobani



Biji Kurdistan! Thats not Turkish land but Kurdistan!


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Surenas said:


> Biji Kurdistan! Thats not Turkish land but Kurdistan!



The way the things are going, there will be one hell of a party.


----------



## jha

manlion said:


> Peshmerga passing thru North Kurdistan to Kobani



Thats a big crowd. IS in deep trouble it seems. There are reports that FSA will be fighting along Kurds against ISIS.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

xenon54 said:


> Seeing such comment i almost want to support Isis, but dont be happy too much who knows maybe tomorrow someone with more balls than Erdogan comes to power and shows you something really symbolic.



Many of you already do and so do you. No need to deny hatred for Kurds with reasonable reasons to. I mean how can someone dismiss to great tite "mountain turk"?

Who Kak Davutoglu?  With that beautiful Kurdish flag behind him?






Isn't it funny how Leyla Zana was imprisoned for 7 years for speaking Kurdish?



Surenas said:


> Biji Kurdistan! Thats not Turkish land but Kurdistan!



Hypocrite.


----------



## Superboy

Kobane is a Syrian city. It belongs to the Syrian Arab Republic. It's NOT a Kurdish city. Never has been. Just because YPG took it over earlier this years does NOT mean it is a Kurdish city.


----------



## tesla

[



Al-Kurdi said:


> Many of you already do and so do you. No need to deny hatred for Kurds with reasonable reasons to. I mean how can someone dismiss to great tite "mountain turk"?
> 
> Who Kak Davutoglu?  With that beautiful Kurdish flag behind him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how Leyla Zana was imprisoned for 7 years for speaking Kurdish?
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrite jash.



your or pkk aim is not kurdish rights dont lie but establish great kurdistan be caitous we have deep state


----------



## Al-Kurdi

I only see the symbolic importance


Alienoz_TR said:


> Let them enjoy the moment. IS has 20.000 armed men in the zone between Aleppo and Tel Abiad, while FSA and Peshmerga have max. 200+200.
> 
> 20000 vs. +-500



I certainly don't hope they will just enter through the border. I'm hoping for a Kohima but I don't think we will see big changes unless we see big advancements from the east and west. From Mabroukah advancing on Gire Spi(Til Abyad) with the weaponry Peshmerga brought with US airstrikes and from there push heavy on Kobane. That's the old way. Sure they take back the town, then what? They are still locked and perhaps next week IS attacks with suiciders from all directions and attack once again.



tesla said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> your or pkk aim is not kurdish rights dont lie but establish great kurdistan be caitous we have deep state



yes. the only reason Ocalan was released while all the other founding members weren't was because his wife was the daughter of a high ranking MIT official if you didn't know


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> I only see the symbolic importance
> 
> I certainly don't hope they will just enter through the border. I'm hoping for a Kohima but I don't think we will see big changes unless we see big advancements from the east and west. From Mabroukah advancing on Gire Spi(Til Abyad) with the weaponry Peshmerga brought with US airstrikes and from there push heavy on Kobane. That's the old way. Sure they take back the town, then what? They are still locked and perhaps next week IS attacks with suiciders from all directions and attack once again.



Once Peshmerga enters Ayn al-Arab, do you think that they would have free room to move around? If things got worse, would they escape to Turkey? But but but that would be humiliating...

Secondly, Peshmerga stuck in Zummar, they are taking selfies with road signs at the entry of Zummar. If they pass Zummar, I am sure they drive max. speed to Mabroukah.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Superboy said:


> Kobane is a Syrian city. It belongs to the Syrian Arab Republic. It's NOT a Kurdish city. Never has been. Just because YPG took it over earlier this years does NOT mean it is a Kurdish city.



Love how you guys still infest your minds with facts based on some random drawings by french and brittish imperialists. The Syrian Arab Republic is not one country and it is certainly not one nation. Your baathist reforms didn't seem to work, sorry bro.


----------



## Superboy

Al-Kurdi said:


> Love how you guys still infest your minds with facts based on some random drawings by french and brittish imperialists. The Syrian Arab Republic is not one country and it is certainly not one nation. Your baathist reforms didn't seem to work, sorry bro.




Which flag flies at the UN headquarters? Yeah that's right. I'm talking about


----------



## usernameless

Surenas said:


> Biji Kurdistan! Thats not Turkish land but Kurdistan!


they will come back in body bags and the rest of them will keep crying for more Turkish involvement. I for one am glad that they are going to die for Turkish interest.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> Once Peshmerga enters Ayn al-Arab, do you think that they would have free room to move around? If things got worse, would they escape to Turkey? But but but that would be humiliating...
> 
> Secondly, Peshmerga stuck in Zummar, they are taking selfies with road signs at the entry of Zummar. If they pass Zummar, I am sure they drive max. speed to Mabroukah.



That's why I only enjoy the symbolic importance of it. Strategically, it's suicide and I certainly hope they have more things on mind than they are showing the cameras. 

Zummar u say?: 




Also Peshmerga reports they control the strategic roads between Zummar, Mosul, Tilafar and plans future attacks to liberate Til Afer and from there on Shingal.



Superboy said:


> Which flag flies at the UN headquarters? Yeah that's right. I'm talking about



that's strange, I don't see it anywhere from Derik to Efrin, neither from the iraqi border crossings all the way to Aleppo and many other places, are you sure you didn't forget these flags?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Yeah, it's very symbolic. A gesture from Turkey to Kurds. But Kurds in that crowd hurled stones to Turkish soldiers who were providing security to Kurdish vehicles....



I guess they didn't like the real enemies of the Kurdish nation driving on Kurdish roads on Kurdish land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


>


Ops this map only in the imagination of the mountain goats I don't see it on world maps!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> I guess they didn't like the real enemies of the Kurdish nation driving on Kurdish roads on Kurdish land


That's the wrong with you guys... always the traitor no matter what....

Also, PKK killed an unarmed soldier today, while he was shopping with his wife in the city center..... Always the traitors and back-stabbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tesla

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Ops this map only in the imagination of the mountain goats I don't see it on world maps!!



thats map is also very very wrong


----------



## Al-Kurdi

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Ops this map only in the imagination of the mountain goats I don't see it on world maps!!



shall we ask Arnold and Medvev?


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> Many of you already do and so do you. No need to deny hatred for Kurds with reasonable reasons to. I mean how can someone dismiss to great tite "mountain turk"?
> 
> Who Kak Davutoglu?  With that beautiful Kurdish flag behind him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how Leyla Zana was imprisoned for 7 years for speaking Kurdish?
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrite.


Yeah sure, you separatists understand only one language, Allahu akbar booom, now go and cry me a river ungrateful parasite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> shall we ask Arnold and Medvev?



how do you know if it isn't photoshop, looks like a child's map do you think politicians use a child's map to describe anything ?











this is what happens when you follow Rudaw and have friends that chew Rudaw BS 24/7, you end up believing such BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## flamer84

Al-Kurdi said:


> shall we ask Arnold and Medvev?




Were they visiting a SF convention ? You know ,one of those where Star Wars fans and trekkies gather dressed as Chewbacca and Klingons.Next to that map there was one of Romulus Prime i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Al-Kurdi said:


> shall we ask Arnold and Medvev?



Im sorry, but you are too stupid to have your own country, if you believe that photo is real.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> how do you know if it isn't photoshop, looks like a child's map do you think politicians use a child's map to describe anything ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what happens when you follow Rudaw and have friends that chew Rudaw BS 24/7, you end up believing such BS.



of course it's photoshop, think I'm blind ,omg. you think I take what that prick got in his mind as important or something? there is only one way to reply to people like him



1000 said:


> how do you know if it isn't photoshop, looks like a child's map do you think politicians use a child's map to describe anything ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what happens when you follow Rudaw and have friends that chew Rudaw BS 24/7, you end up believing such BS.



btw your Finance Minister speaks very highly of Rudaw  Something you should to


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> btw your Finance Minister speaks very highly of Rudaw  Something you should to



Then it confirms that minister is an idiot which does not surprise me


----------



## tesla

Al-Kurdi said:


> of course it's photoshop, think I'm blind ,omg. you think I take what that prick got in his mind as important or something? there is only one way to reply to people like him


you are liar also belly dancer .wild nationalism causes mental deficiency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Iraqi Kurds being greeted by Northern Kurds (occupied by Turkey):

Mardin:































Kiziltepe:


----------



## Oublious

Imagine al that soldiers corpse come back.


lullululululululululluuluuuuuuu like the pikeke...


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Iraqi Kurds being greeted by Northern Kurds *(occupied by Turkey)*:



Since 1071.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> Since 1071.



Yet you won't see a single Turkish flag raised by a Kurd in Northern Kurdistan. And Kurdistan will be created in Turkey. If not now, it will be within a couple of decades.


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Yet you won't see a single Turkish flag raised by a Kurd in Northern Kurdistan. And Kurdistan will be created in Turkey. If not now, it will be within a couple of decades.


Sweet dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Yet you won't see a single Turkish flag raised by a Kurd in Northern Kurdistan.


There are flags everywhere in the southeastern Turkey. In schools, hospitals, gas stations, police stations, army buildings, state buildings.

I don't care if kurds don't hoist our colors. They are living and are going to live under the crimson flag.



Surenas said:


> And Kurdistan will be created in Turkey. If not now, it will be within a couple of decades.


Make it "a couple of millenia" then we have deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> Sweet dreams.



No, you should face reality. Kurds will become the majority of the population in Turkey within a couple of decades due to high fertility rate, and they are increasingly becoming more nationalistic as well. You failed to assimilate Kurds into Turks, and now you are facing a divided Turkey in the long-term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> No, you should face reality. Kurds will become the majority of the population in Turkey within a couple of decades due to high fertility rate, and they are increasingly becoming more nationalistic as well. You failed to assimilate Kurds into Turks, and now you are facing a divided Turkey in the long-term.


Still dreaming, meanwhile Diyarbakir today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> shall we ask Arnold and Medvev?





1000 said:


> how do you know if it isn't photoshop, looks like a child's map do you think politicians use a child's map to describe anything ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what happens when you follow Rudaw and have friends that chew Rudaw BS 24/7, you end up believing such BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> Still dreaming, meanwhile Diyarbakir today.



Like I said, occupied Kurdistan. The only way you guys could have a presence over there is with force. There is no love among the people in Diyarbakir for Turkey or Turks.

This is how Diyarbakir really is:


----------



## SALMAN F

Surenas said:


> Iraqi Kurds being greeted by Northern Kurds (occupied by Turkey):
> 
> Mardin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiziltepe:


How come that the kurds are occupied by turks it was the ottomans who brought you in after the Safavids kicked you in exchange for the Turkmens in Anatolia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Surenas said:


> Like I said, occupied Kurdistan. The only way you guys could have a presence over there is with force. There is no love among the people in Diyarbakir for Turkey or Turks.
> 
> This is how Diyarbakir really is:




next cheap and easy country iron... when they are finished with syria irons turn... good luck...


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Like I said, occupied Kurdistan. The only way you guys could have a presence over there is with force. There is no love among the people in Diyarbakir for Turkey or Turks.
> This is how Diyarbakir really is:


This is newruz celebration, doesnt mean everyone there is a separatists, look at the pkk protests, never so many people only a couple thousand trouble makers.


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Like I said, occupied Kurdistan. The only way you guys could have a presence over there is with force. There is no love among the people in Diyarbakir for Turkey or Turks.



Don't assume that every Kurd in Turkey are seperatist like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> How come that the kurds are occupied by turks it was the ottomans who brought you in after the Safavids kicked you in exchange for the Turkmens in Anatolia



The presence of Indo-European people in Anatolia precedes the presence of pseudo-Mongolian people such as the Turkmens. Turks are occupying Kurdish lands, and this land will be liberated at some point.


----------



## SALMAN F

Surenas said:


> Like I said, occupied Kurdistan. The only way you guys could have a presence over there is with force. There is no love among the people in Diyarbakir for Turkey or Turks.
> 
> This is how Diyarbakir really is:


Like I said keep dreaming my STATELESS Kurd friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> This is newruz celebration, doesnt mean everyone there is a separatists, look at the pkk protests, never so many people only a couple thousand trouble makers.



You have millions of Kurds waving PKK and other Kurdish-related flags, while not one Turkish flag is being seen. That says enough.


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> You have millions of Kurds waving PKK and other Kurdish-related flags, while not one Turkish flag is being seen. That says enough.


I see only 3-4 pkk flags thats the equivalent of separatists among Kurds all over Turkey, 15 million Kurds would have allready got their independence if they really wanted.
Even your wanna be independent KRG is highly dependent on Turkey what are you dreaming about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Like I said keep dreaming my STATELESS Kurd friend



Iran = land of Iranians (Kurds are Iranians). No such thing as stateless. They are living on lands which we call Kurdistan, and the fact that it isn't de facto (officially) recognized yet is insignificant.

Besides, what do you know? You are part of a nation that has invented the most barbaric desert-like religion, a culture which has seen daughters being buried alive by their fathers and was only cultified thanks to the contributions of Iranians. Most Iranians consider Arabs to be scum. We always have. Shia or not.



xenon54 said:


> I see only 3-4 pkk flags thats the equivalent of separatists among Kurds all over Turkey, 15 million Kurds would have allready got their independence if they really wanted.
> Even your wanna be independent KRG is highly dependent on Turkey what are you dreaming about?



Keep convincing yourself of that. The people in Diyarbakir have nothing to do with Turks.


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Keep convincing yourself of that. The people in Diyarbakir have nothing to do with Turks.


May it be but still Ayn al Arab needs Turkish permission to get their fellows in battlefield, 200'000 Kurds fled to Turkey in just one day, KRG is completely dependent on Turkey, pkk couldnt do a shyt in 3 decades and you are dreaming about a independent kurdistan in Turkey, Kurds are nothing without Turkey, this is the hard reality for you guys, either you are with us or against us but being against us will have a heavy price for you guys, dont believe that Turkey will have a spineless leader forever, mark my words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Since 1071.



Actually since the foundation of Turkey. Before that Kurds have always been independant from all the different rulers in the region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> Actually since the foundation of Turkey. Before that Kurds have always been independant from all the different rulers in the region


It was a province of Ottoman empire.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

xenon54 said:


> This is newruz celebration, doesnt mean everyone there is a separatists, look at the pkk protests, never so many people only a couple thousand trouble makers.



Newroz is the symbol of freedom for Kurds you idiot  It's not some random celebration.


----------



## SALMAN F

Surenas said:


> Iran = land of Iranians (Kurds are Iranians). No such thing as stateless. They are living on lands which we call Kurdistan, and the fact that it isn't de facto (officially) recognized yet is insignificant.
> 
> Besides, what do you know? You are part of a nation that has invented the most barbaric desert-like religion, a culture which has seen daughters being buried alive by their fathers and was only cultified thanks to the contributions of Iranians. Most Iranians consider Arabs to be scum. We always have. Shia or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep convincing yourself of that. The people in Diyarbakir have nothing to do with Turks.


You are a stateless in Iraq Syria and Turkey 

Beside you said that kurds are iranian so do you agree that your homeland is zagros mountain then why you claim iraqi syrian and turkish land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> Newroz is the symbol of freedom for Kurds you idiot  It's not some random celebration.


Learn your own culture first moron, separatists like you are trying to hijack it since pkk has no culture other than terrorism.

Nowruz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You are a stateless in Iraq Syria and Turkey
> 
> Beside you said that kurds are iranian so do you agree that your homeland is zagros mountain then why you claim iraqi syrian and turkish land



mad because your shia masters dissed you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> Actually since the foundation of Turkey. Before that Kurds have always been independant from all the different rulers in the region



Yeah, sure they were all independent but never could found a state.....you can only fool 3 years old kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

xenon54 said:


> Learn your own culture first moron, separatists like you are trying to hijack it since pkk has no culture other than terrorism.
> 
> Nowruz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



this guy trying to teach me nevruz lol

For Kurds all over Kurdistan, *especially* in Northern Kurdistan, Newroz is a symbol freedom. And it fits as the story is also about freedom from tyrants like turkey. Because the turks found it very un-turkish and it was surprising to see the mountain turks celebrate such a thing. So lets go and forbid it you said. And Kurds showed the finger and celebrated it anyway. The great martyr Mazlum Dogan burned himself in jail for Kurds not being allowed to celebrate Newroz. Who the **** are you trying to fool?






while we are it

*Lice. Kurdish town in Turkey. Burnt down by Turkish Army in 93. New Pictures.*
*Kurdish Town of 35,000 Burnt to the Ground by Turkish Army in 1993.
Pictures by Hevallo.*






_All of these pictures were taken under the most extreme circumstances. They were taken clandestinely as we were under very close 'supervision' by different teams of Turkish Army and Police Intelligence Agencies. They were presented to the European Court of Human Rights by the Kurdish Human Rights Project in their case against Turkey. _












Only these two shops were not burnt. Jash or Kurdish traitors owned them, they had to be protected by the army!

Lice (Pronounced Leejay)22nd October 1993. A Kurdish conscript of the Turkish army came to the town school and told the teachers to take the children somewhere safe as, "there is going to be a massacre here today". Then hundreds of soldiers entered the town with jeeps, tanks, helicopters and flamethrowers.





Many people were shot in the streets as they ran for cover. Holes from millions of rounds ammunition peppered all the buildings and the minaret of the local mosque had a hole the size of a large car at the base.

Eye witness statements told of Land Rovers with small trailers on the back full of 'a chemical substance' which was being shovelled by soldiers onto the floors of shops, only to spontaneously combust into flames.






The only house to be left standing was one that had a Turkish flag hanging in the garden. A young Kurdish pupil had been instructed by the Turkish teacher to take the flag home the previous day so as to wash and dry it. So it was hanging on the washing line. All the shops in the main street were gutted by fire.






A large town with a population of around 35,000 people, razed and not a word, not a whisper from the international community. During the nineties over 4,000 Kurdish villages, towns and hamlets were destroyed like this. Always accompanied by the most barbaric human rights abuses carried out by the Turkish army. Killings, mutilations, rape, torture, humilation etc.







"Ten people were burnt alive in this room" a visiting UK trade union delegation were told when they visited the town less than one month after the atrocity. Local people say that over 100 people were brutally killed on 22nd and 23rd of October 1993 when the Turkish army razed Lice.

*When this and hundreds of other towns, villages and hamlets were being systematically burnt and sacked, European tourists were coming and oiling themselves with suncream and complaining about the showers in their hotels.
Not a word of protest from anyone!


This from a Turkish Human Rights Report.
Following is information about the events which took place in provincial and district centers:

Lice (Diyarbakır): The most notable pressure and attacks against settlement centers took place in Lice district of Diyarbakır in October. A transformer in the vicinity of Lice was attacked by PKK militants on the night of 14 October. The transformer was damaged and two persons named Fadıl Dinler and Ebugalip Durmuş working in the transformer were abducted.

At the same time, a primary school in the district center was burnt down by unidentified per-sons. Meanwhile, the security forces in the district opened fire and, as a result, some of the houses and shops were damaged.

An air and ground operation was conducted against the PKK camps in the mountainous region near Lice on 20 October. On the evening of the same day, the sounds of gun shots were heard in Lice district center. Upon the gun shots, the security officers opened fire at random.

In the event, Ali Gündoğan (18) and Hüseyin Gündoğan (20) were wounded. This event occasioned tension in the district. On the day and night of 21 October, a strained waiting prevailed in the district and sometimes sounds of gun shots were heard. On the morning of 22 October, a police vehicle in a petroleum station located near Lice was attacked
by PKK mili-tants.

Armoured vehicles sent to the scene of the incident upon the attack, were also shot by PKK militants. Then, a wide-scale military operation was started in Lice and its surrounding.

At the same time, sounds of gun shots started to be heard in Lice. Reinforcement military units were sent from Diyarbakır to Lice.

While the events were continuing, Diyarbakır Gendarmerie Region Command Briga-dier Bahtiyar Aydın was killed by a shot to the eye at noon. By whom Bahtiyar Aydın was shot could not be clearly revealed. Official statements claimed that Bahtiyar Aydın had been killed by PKK militants.

On the other hand, in the statement made by the PKK it was said that PKK militants had not carried out any attacks against Lice and that the events had started when the security officers had opened fire at civilians. In the statement, it was alleged that the Brigadier was victim of an internal disagreement among the security officers and that the event had been used as a justification for a military operation against Lice.

Şemdin Sakık, the then commander of the PKK militants in the region, made a statement before the Lice events, and said: "All of the houses in Lice are hut-type houses. Following our previous attacks against official buil-dings, the security officers raked the district by guns and caused damage.

One bullet can pierce through 3 or 4 houses. In order not to damage the people in Lice, we decided not to attack Lice".

With the killing of Bahtiyar Aydın, the events in Lice escalated. The events continued until the evening of 23 October. During this period, all communication with Lice was cut off and by the evening of 23 October, Lice had become a ruined and burnt out city.

In consequence of the events, at least 30 persons died and about 100 persons were wounded, 32 of whom were treated in the hospitals in Diyarbakır.

The names of some of those killed are as follows: "Brigadier Bahtiyar Aydın, (Diyarbakır Gendarmerie Regional Com-mander), Yüksel Bayar (specialized sergeant), Murat Arar (enlisted man), Nurettin Soyer (teacher), Ali Canpolat (25), Hüseyin Cantürk (15), Dilbirin Cantürk (4), Suna Cantürk (2), Abdullah Dağlar, Şerif Kayran, Zana Mercan (16), Hüseyin Boğa (34), Salih Boğa (29), Rezak Yıldırım (65), Mustafa Mercan (38), Abdullah İzgi (40), Mehmet Kaya (32), Mustafa Çakır (40), Zana Çakır (18), Halil Dolan (70-imam), Mehdin Güler (47), Kudret Ergin (20)". During the events, 401 houses and 242 shops were burnt down and severely damaged, the municipality building was destroyed and many vehicles almost became right-offs. Upon the events, half of the people living in the district emigrated to other settlement centers.

The Republican People's Party Chairman Deniz Baykal who wanted to go to Lice on 26 October, was not permitted to enter the city.

After he returned to Ankara, Deniz Baykal made a statement and said the following: "The road was barricaded with tanks and graders. We called State Minister Necmettin Cevheri by phone who gave instructions to let us enter. However, the security officers said that we could not enter. Unfortunately, instructions of the government are not valid there. There is a situation far beyond what we expected.

We could not see what hap-pened. As far as I understand, there was no milieu of hot clashes which might threaten security. I think terrible events took place in Lice. The events must have been too unpleasant to be inves-tigated by party members and leaders, and by journalists.

Prime Minister Tansu Çiller intended to go Lice following the events, but reportedly gave up going there because security officers had objected. Chairman of the Association of Human Rights and Solidarity with the Oppressed (Mazlum-Der), İhsan Aslan who conducted research in Lice said: "We could reveal in conse-quence of our talks with people that there was no clash, but one-sided attacks by the state".
Journalist Halil Nebiler who went to Lice after the events settled down, wrote his obser-vations in 29 October 1993 dated newspaper "Cumhuriyet". A summary of his observations is as follows:

We are at the road junction of Lice-Hani. We are waiting for ID checks to be made of those in front of us who have been taken out of the minibus. Body searches, luggage controls, and then our turn has come. Our ID card, press cards. The major sergeant is watching.
-
Why have you come here? In order to exaggerate the event, isn't it? You are not good for anything else anyway. So it is the press, is it? Come on, away with you.
It is interesting. There is an incident in Lice. All right. So, the major sergeant does not want the incident to grow bigger. But why? Did not the PKK burn down and destroy these places? Why does the sergeant not want this to be known and to grow bigger? (...)

It is drizzling. There was nobody in downtown of Lice. Downtown is formed by an asph-alt road of about 300 meters surrounded on two sides by two-storied brick houses. We are going to the municipality building at the beginning of downtown. The building is full of holes.

There is neither window nor window frames remaining. At the garage in its garden, one of poor Lice's hydraulic shovels, one minibus and a private car were burnt out. From that place to the mosque.

The mosque is full of holes, too. On the minaret, there is a hole as big as a human head, on a point which is one and half meters high from the ground. A tiny police officer who has not been able to get rid of his anxiety says: "I have been in Lice for one year. It is here that I observed the Kurd-Turk discrimination. If we happen to cough nearby at home, our kid jump up into the air. Look , if something was happened here, there must be a reason for it. The events did not take place without any reasons". (...)

The picture of the burnt and destroyed downtown is still in front of my eyes. There is something that has leaked out of a shop towards the road and has been frozen, which makes me think that it is a gutter formed by melted down plastic materials in the shop.

A Lice dweller says it is not plastic but sugar in the shop. It is raining. We are now on the back streets of Lice. In front of a half intact garden-wall stands a couple who are around 60-70 years old. There also stands their bride holding a baby.

They are crying in front of their house from which no-thing remained. The rain is making dirty mud of ashes in the burnt place. A child appears. A child aged about 8 or 9 years. Just in the middle of the burnt place, I can see the child through the visor of my camera. At the moment he realizes that I am about to press the shutter release of my camera, lifting his arms he has made a "V" with his fingers and smiled. (...)

An old woman does not speak Turkish, and while crying she is muttering something in Kurdish. The only word that I am able to understand is "leşker", which means soldier. A middle-aged man looking around, has said "There were no PKK militants, it was soldiers who destroyed and burnt down everywhere".

An old man on another street is telling us that he heard sounds of gun shots on the first day and that everywhere was destroyed and burnt down on the second day.

On the other hand, what the skinny police officer who came from the Mar-mara region, said is as follows: "At about 9am, we learnt that a police team had been raked. Later, fire was opened from all houses and shops at our houses which continued for 14 hours. They were shooting at our houses from the gallery of the mosque. If something happened, it did not happen without any reason". (...)

Something makes us go back to the municipality building. We are going back there, again. It is a two-storied building on a large square. It was destroyed. Now, let us say that PKK members opened fire from this building and let us suppose that the security forces targeted the building for this reason. So why was the garage in its garden destroyed?

The private car was not just simply burnt down, but deformed as if it crushed against a train. Then other questions. Amongst all the burnt down and destroyed buildings, how did the PTT building manage to remain still shiny and standing upright?

Expect for tiny holes, why is there not much damage on the town-hall next to the municipality building?State Highways Administration building stands as if it was in Bursa and not in Lice at that time. Why were the police lodgings not damaged so much?
Whom do you ask these questions?

The Lice dwellers are experiencing the complete sorrow of the situation with the inability to speak-out.

It is as if they have no other solution but to sit in front of the ruins of their houses and just to cry away. They could not say much to the SHP delegation anyway. While talking to the DEP delegation, we find out that the dwellers told them exactly the same things they told us; "It was not the PKK that did this. The soldiers did it. And the next day they burnt down our shops".

What would Ünal Erkan respond if we asked him about all these? He will possibly state the following: "Militia and militants opened fire from the houses and the security forces reciprocated. There are 13 dead".

The scene we have seen in Lice is not such a scene to be curtained down with just 13 persons killed. Whomever we talk say that his son, her husband, his wife were killed. There must be at least 30-40 persons killed.

We are moving to the highway passing in front of the battalion command building. Lice dwellers on the highway are trying to stop passing-by vehicles, to get on and to leave the district. At the check-point, there are minibuses with matt-resses and quilts loaded on top of them and taxies filled up with 5-6 persons.

Lice is being abandoned. The remaining 500-600 people are merely looking for possible means to leave.

The Lice dwellers have re-named their quarters "Bosnia-Herzegovina Quarter". When we compare Lice event to the Şırnak events, the latter seem very innocent. You can now consi-der Lice as non-existent. An old but still vigorous man summarizes the situation: "What did happen in Lice? Well, the military solution was applied in Lice." (...)

Turkish Human Rights Report of Human Rights Abuses in Turkey in 1993.
Posted 8th September 2007 by Hevallo*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Yeah, sure they were all independent but never could found a state.....you can only fool 3 years old kids.



because Kurds always fought against eachother and isolated from one and other. plus the entire tribe system and Kurds were not lucky as others to have imperialists drawing their border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

@xenon54 already said it. If the Kurds as a whole were against Turkey, they would have had good excuses in the past to rise up. pkk's repeated calls for nationwide uprisings were met with shortlived answers from mostly only a portion of the youngsters. Says enough about the majority of the Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You are a stateless


Here another graduate for Elhassani kindergarten...
There are defining the borders of their new state as we speak.
The Peshmergas girls are coming to pick the lice of ISIS heads..








*Their lonely resistance to the advancing jihadists could result in lasting changes to the region. Already, some Kurdish areas in Syria have all the trappings of an independent state. *




*PKK commander Sabri Ok in the Qandil Mountains near the border with Iran. Whereas many Syrian Kurds try to play down the degree to which the canton of Afrin has become independent, Ok celebrates it. "That kind of self-government is something we want for all of northern Kurdistan and for all Kurdish communities in the world," he says.*
*




Female Kurdish fighters training at a base in Afrin. YPG, the Syrian version of the PKK, is doing all it can to appeal to the West, including broadening women's participation in society. Many female soldiers are fighting on the front lines in Kobani.





*


----------



## SALMAN F

Ceylal said:


> Here another graduate for Elhassani kindergarten...
> There are defining the borders of their new state as we speak.
> The Peshmergas girls are coming to pick the lice of ISIS heads..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Their lonely resistance to the advancing jihadists could result in lasting changes to the region. Already, some Kurdish areas in Syria have all the trappings of an independent state. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PKK commander Sabri Ok in the Qandil Mountains near the border with Iran. Whereas many Syrian Kurds try to play down the degree to which the canton of Afrin has become independent, Ok celebrates it. "That kind of self-government is something we want for all of northern Kurdistan and for all Kurdish communities in the world," he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female Kurdish fighters training at a base in Afrin. YPG, the Syrian version of the PKK, is doing all it can to appeal to the West, including broadening women's participation in society. Many female soldiers are fighting on the front lines in Kobani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you stop posting thier propaganda stateless Berber!!!
Why don't you fight with them or fight for your tamizgha you brave imazighen 

You are 30 mill worldwide and they are 30 mill too if you like them so much why you not take them to live with you in your tamizgha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Can you stop posting thier propaganda stateless Berber!!!
> Why don't you fight with them or fight for your tamizgha you brave imazighen
> 
> You are 30 mill worldwide and they are 30 mill too if you like them so much why you not take them to live with you in your tamizgha


They like to live in their land...You should instead, take a cue from them, grow a pair and go save Iraq from ISIS. Soon you will join your mentor in some back alley ,in Cairo.
The tamazgha land is the largest and the richest of Africa...and these guys are, like the Peshmergas, making sure it will stay as is, in her borders for centuries to come.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=861986587153936








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=861818793837382

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Al-Kurdi said:


> mad because your shia masters dissed you?


Not only that, they are tasting their own medicine. Their army is crumbling, entire divisions were taken by ISIS with AK 47, their country is shrinking, and the sward that saddam use to dance with, is hovering over Baghdad...No wonder that our Salman el Farsi, is weary of the Peshmergas girls....they have balls, and he is metastazing to a europhrodyte.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> Not only that, they are tasting their own medicine. Their army is crumbling, entire divisions were taken by ISIS with AK 47, their country is shrinking, and the sward that saddam use to dance with, is hovering over Baghdad...No wonder that our Salman el Farsi, is weary of the Peshmergas girls....they have balls, and he is metastazing to a europhrodyte.



Pesh girls aren't doing anything, just for camera.

Besides Algeria is a joke itself when it comes to it's history in modern warfare, what is that video supposed to mean, Algeria went to war only a few times of which they lost against Morocco. An insurgency against France is something you can't lose, all you have to do is wait it out until they leave then you call it winning lol.

If the US/EU were to go against you like Libya you wouldn't last long, you wouldn't be able to stand against Iran either so keep it to youself, Iraq has gone through a lot it takes time for recovery.

One sentence that explains Ceylal, siding with Kurdis to hate on Arabs all over the place, that explains most Berbers actually, something to be proud of ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingWest

Al-Kurdi said:


> isn't it symbolic to see the Kurdish Army driving through Northern Kurdistan to reach Western Kurdistan?


There is no such thing as Northern Kurdistan as long as I am alive. And there never will be. If you want to refer to Turkey, be my guest, but other than that I wont reply to such provocative statements anymore.
Maybe you are suffering from delusions and Northern Kurdistan is the magical place in your thoughts where the mystical unicorns live..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> Pesh girls aren't doing anything, just for camera.


The fox says always that the grapes are sour, when he can't reach them...Same goes to your like, a lazy-*** syndrome keeps you from acting like men.



> Besides Algeria is a joke itself when it comes to it's history in modern warfare


Look a t two countries....Algeria after more than 10 years of terrorism is still in her borders, Irak, one miserly ak 47's shot near her ear, and 60 % of her is gone..in less than two weeks. 
*1-In desert storm, you lost because of your stupidity
2-The Baby Bush war, you lost due to your Generals choice of the Dollar over duty, honor and country
3-Same goes now, army armed to the teeth that spend her time eating, drinking, getting fat and no fighting.*


> what is that video supposed to mean, Algeria went to war only a few times of which they lost against Morocco.


Like you won against the Iran. We defeated Morocco when we were a guerilla force...We taught them a lesson in Amgala II , like we taught before them Sharon and tank brigade. After they attacked an Algerian convoy sent to gather Sahrawi kids, olds and women fleeing Morrocan napalm, we went back and laminated 1500 of their troops and brought back the rest as prisonners. And after that we unleached the Polisario troops that we trained, armed, and financed and they made their life hell...Now they don't even register. The ANP is so afraid of the Moroccan troops that they keep two L59 to face their F16.




> An insurgency against France is something you can't lose, all you have to do is wait it out until they leave then you call it winning lol.


1.5 million of us died of boredom




> If the US/EU were to go against you like Libya you wouldn't last long, you wouldn't be able to stand against Iran either so keep it to youself, Iraq has gone through a lot it takes time for recovery.


Like they didn't try to violate our skies and test our capabilities. Thirty two British SAS were captured and their chinook got shot down.
And lastly, if they didn't learn during their Libyan highway robbery, they had a good look at the Algerian security forces during the attack of Tiguentourine gas facility.




> One sentence that explains Ceylal, siding with Kurdis to hate on Arabs all over the place, that explains most Berbers actually, something to be proud of ?


It doesn't mean because I like for the Kurds to have a state of their own , and admire their courage in face of adversity, it doesn't mean that I hate Arabs. There is no country in the Mena region that contributed more to the Arab cause than Algeria, and for that I am very proud to be Algerian, and to be a berber! Hell , The only country that forgave your debts is Algeria, even Iraq behavior towards us was nothing to brag about! Saddam is behind Boumediene poisoning, the shooting down of our foreign minister, and last the killing of the two diplomats of our embassy in Baghdad (among the very few that kept their door open, in a show of support to Iraq) while brahim was trying to wrestle a form of an Iraqi government independent from the US meddling. Unlike you, I am proud of my origins and proud to be Algerian and American.


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> The fox says always that the grapes are sour, when he can't reach them...Same goes to your like, a lazy-*** syndrome keeps you from acting like men.


 The fox doesn't talk.




> Look a t two countries....Algeria after more than 10 years of terrorism is still in her borders, Irak, one miserly ak 47's shot near her ear, and 60 % of her is gone..in less than two weeks.
> *1-In desert storm, you lost because of your stupidity
> 2-The Baby Bush war, you lost due to your Generals choice of the Dollar over duty, honor and country
> 3-Same goes now, army armed to the teeth that spend her time eating, drinking, getting fat and no fighting.*


Algeria wasn't invaded, government wasn't overthrown yet they let some terrorists with flip flops and AK-47s send the entire state into massive civil war with massacres. Iraq was invaded, the entire system was destroyed and the military was dissolved, a proces of decades since 1991. Would such insurgency occur under Saddam rule ? No, that says enough about your military.



> Like you won against the Iran. We defeated Morocco when we were a guerilla force...We taught them a lesson in Amgala II , like we taught before them Sharon and tank brigade. After they attacked an Algerian convoy sent to gather Sahrawi kids, olds and women fleeing Morrocan napalm, we went back and laminated 1500 of their troops and brought back the rest as prisonners. And after that we unleached the Polisario troops that we trained, armed, and financed and they made their life hell...Now they don't even register. The ANP is so afraid of the Moroccan troops that they keep two L59 to face their F16.



Iran>Morocco on all fronts, not comparable.

You defeated Morocco ? it's usual, people from this region claim victory even if they lose. Besides what is that hatred you're displaying now to your fellow Imazigh.



> 1.5 million of us died of boredom


People die in wars, in Iraq the sanctions of the 90's alone killed 500.000 children, in the Iran-Iraq war close to a million people died, in 1991 the amount of explosives dropped on Iraq was more then the nuke on Japan. In 2003 another mess and then Islamist insurgency. Sounds a lot more then some insurgency coming out of nowhere, too bad we didn't have it that easy they would be squashed during Saddam's reign for various reasons, but it would take pages to explain that in details which is not needed.



> Like they didn't try to violate our skies and test our capabilities. Thirty two British SAS were captured and their chinook got shot down.
> And lastly, if they didn't learn during their Libyan highway robbery, they had a good look at the Algerian security forces during the attack of Tiguentourine gas facility.


Yeah whatever, in 1991 an Iraqi made SCUD ( Al Hussein variant ) killed 30 + US army soldiers in their barracks in Saudi Arabia, MIG-25's downed their aircraft as well so what is your point again, western tech fails as well, western soldiers die as well doesn't change the fact that their capabilities allows them to do the same with Algeria as Libya, Iraq 1991 etc.



> It doesn't mean because I like for the Kurds to have a state of their own , and admire their courage in face of adversity, it doesn't mean that I hate Arabs. There is no country in the Mena region that contributed more to the Arab cause than Algeria, and for that I am very proud to be Algerian, and to be a berber! Hell , The only country that forgave your debts is Algeria, even Iraq behavior towards us was nothing to brag about! Saddam is behind Boumediene poisoning, the shooting down of our foreign minister, and last the killing of the two diplomats of our embassy in Baghdad (among the very few that kept their door open, in a show of support to Iraq) while brahim was trying to wrestle a form of an Iraqi government independent from the US meddling. Unlike you, I am proud of my origins and proud to be Algerian and American.



Again you go on a nationalistic rant whilst switching reality mode of, Algeria didn't contribute more to the Arab cause which was Arab nationalism and the Palestine story, Egypt, Syria and Iraq, Jordan as well contributed a lot to this cause. Debt isn't written of for fun, it's written of because the return is more beneficial, in trade for example. UAE cancelled 5 billion debt as well in return they got a lot of trade, even though most companies in the UAE are foreign companies it still contributes to their national economy as for Kuwait it'ss just a little US client state, they don't have anything to say.



In Algeria, Arab-Berber Conflict Recalls Plight of Kurds








> Kawa Botani, a Kurdish man from Duhok joined Amazigh protests in Morocco in January, demanding their rights. Photo: Kawa Botani



The only thing they share in common is hatred on Arabs, what motivates the Kurd in the pic is hatred, what motivates Ceylal is hatred.




> 1-In desert storm, you lost because of your stupidity


Desert storm 1 was a war where the US sent 700K of it's soldiers to the offensive in Iraq along with a massive fleet of heavy weaponry, that is the US alone not to mention all the other NATO states.

So Algeria's military would not be destroyed ? If you tell this to someone who studied military science he will start laughing at you, *what you talk about is conventional warfare not urban or guerilla warfare where you can hide as you did when France came. Besides what the f*** is France compared to the coalition of 1991, and France itself dismantled your conventional military capability forcing you into insurgency. I guess the historical facts themselves show the BS you talk right now...*


----------



## Ceylal

KingWest said:


> There is no such thing as Northern Kurdistan as long as I am alive. And there never will be. If you want to refer to Turkey, be my guest, but other than that I wont reply to such provocative statements anymore.
> Maybe you are suffering from delusions and Northern Kurdistan is the magical place in your thoughts where the mystical unicorns live..


You may as well wake up and face a reality of near future. The US intervened due to their interests in kurdish areas being threatened.


----------



## manlion

Superboy said:


> Kobane is a Syrian city. It belongs to the Syrian Arab Republic. It's NOT a Kurdish city. Never has been. Just because YPG took it over earlier this years does NOT mean it is a Kurdish city.



Syrian city ? say that to Turkey, asking for buffer zone, placing anti aircraft missiles to shoot down SAAF in Kobani. 94 % of the pop in Kobani are Kurds, 5 % Turkmen and Arabs, 1 % Armenian, most of the Kurds were deported from Turkey , during the Kurdish rebellion in 1925.



jha said:


> Thats a big crowd. IS in deep trouble it seems. There are reports that FSA will be fighting along Kurds against ISIS.



there are about 150 to 200 FSA in Kobani, YPG has no need for FSA, YPG spokesman had requested FSA to fight IS in Jarabus and AlBab and not in Kobani,


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> The fox doesn't talk.



its a folks adage...if you catch the meaning of it..we will get somewhere..





> Algeria wasn't invaded, government wasn't overthrown yet they let some terrorists with flip flops and AK-47s send the entire state into massive civil war with massacres.


true, we weren't invaded, our government didn't collapse, due to the nature of the Algerian people. In face of adversity we close ranks, we fight the intruder until his defeat and then only that we wash our dirty clothes . You dis-union is creating the breach that ISIS exploited and still exploiting...Can you tell me what drive the mutual hatred between the sunni and the shia? the Arabs and the Kurds, the Arabs and the Yazidis, The arabs and the christian arab? All of them are Iraqis! How can you hate as an Iraqi your fellow Iraqi because he dresses or believe differently? Your bigotry over futile things is making your death bed!
Again, Elhassani follower, the Algerian massacres are done by the same one that are murdering your soldiers, raping and selling your women. The Algerian army has never murdered anyone intentionally. All the accusations against her have been debunked in European courts.


> Iraq was invaded, the entire system was destroyed and the military was dissolved, a proces of decades since 1991. Would such insurgency occur under Saddam rule ? No, that says enough about your military.


Your generals sold out your country...It does seem that is one your trait!





> Iran>Morocco on all fronts, not comparable.


didn't compare them..You are the one who mentioned Morocco defeating us..I just replied to the eggs you've laying.




> You defeated Morocco ? it's usual, people from this region *claim victory even if they lose*.


it is the Arabs that excel in that area... Algeria has never considered that Morocco is a threat to her, while Morocco does


> Besides what is that hatred you're displaying now to your fellow Imazigh.


there is no hatred between Moroccans and Algerians. We are the same people, we talk the same language, eat the same food, bullshit the same way too. We are one family.




> People die in wars, in Iraq the sanctions of the 90's alone killed 500.000 children, in the Iran-Iraq war close to a million people died, in 1991 the amount of explosives dropped on Iraq was more then the nuke on Japan. In 2003 another mess and then Islamist insurgency. Sounds a lot more then some insurgency coming out of nowhere, too bad we didn't have it that easy they would be squashed during Saddam's reign for various reasons, but it would take pages to explain that in details which is not needed.


You haven't done anything to stop it. To your problems you've found the tribal solutions more suitable..Shia kill one us, lets ten of them..they destroyed our mosque let destroy two of theirs...Iraqi suppose to be one of the most educated people of the MENA. yet you act medieval to fix your problems...




> Yeah whatever, in 1991 an Iraqi made SCUD ( Al Hussein variant ) killed 30 + US army soldiers in their barracks in Saudi Arabia, MIG-25's downed their aircraft as well so what is your point again, western tech fails as well, western soldiers


True..it take the will and the motivation.... you have lost both.


> doesn't change the fact that their capabilities allows them to do the same with Algeria as Libya, Iraq 1991 etc.


They can hurt us, but we won't make that easy on them, they will bleed like us. And it isn't like they haven't tried...What Syria has been living for the past three years, it was tried against us with the same actors, with a minor difference...Syria has a strong Russia in her side, while we had a weak Russia with no value to us, but we had little Tunisia with her giant citizens . The Algerian army under embargo had to innovate fast and transformed her self in no time from a regular army to a terrorism fighting machine. She took the fight to Sudan who was training our bearded ones and to Kaddafy's Libya for opening the country to them...as well as to Morocco to destroy their refuge. That is facts, even though nothing of the sorts filtered to the press.





> Again you go on a* nationalistic* rant


Just like it is a disease ,to love thyself...and thy country...




> whilst switching reality mode of, Algeria didn't contribute more to the Arab cause which was Arab nationalism and the Palestine story, Egypt, Syria and Iraq, Jordan as well contributed a lot to this cause.


Algeria did a lot more...Just ask your the Egyptian PDF's, they are better suited to talk about the arab contribution...and that of Algeria.



> Debt isn't written of for fun, it's written of because the return is more beneficial, in trade for example. UAE cancelled 5 billion debt as well in return they got a lot of trade, even though most companies in the UAE are foreign companies it still contributes to their national economy as for Kuwait it'ss just a little US client state, they don't have anything to say.


Algeria is not the UAE or Koweit...I sincerely doubt that she ask anything in return but to make t Iraq's life a lot easier. Our gestures are always guided by our hearts, not by gain.





> In Algeria, Arab-Berber Conflict Recalls Plight of Kurds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing they share in common is hatred on Arabs, what motivates the Kurd in the pic is hatred, what motivates Ceylal is hatred.


The Kurds that may hate the arabs for good measure and for good reasons, Berber do not hate arabs...et beside if you really get to know any Algerian, you will see that this image will be very common, be it with a Kurde, a Sahrawi, a Palestinian... We have always helped people seeking their independence or their autonomy.. We were with you too in your last two Bush wars and among all the Arab states, we were the only one who didn't send troops and we were the only one that took your plight to the UN and pleaded with Saddam to come back to reason and leave Koweit. He was too dumb for his own good and look where he took Iraq. I remember reading, the Iraqi foreign minister telling the secretary of state Baker, that Iraq is not Grenada.





> Desert storm 1 was a war where the US sent 700K of it's soldiers to the offensive in Iraq along with a massive fleet of heavy weaponry, that is the US alone not to mention all the other NATO states.


Algeria pleaded with Saddam to withdraw..the dumb *** believed that he can bat against the US with 4th largest army.



> So Algeria's military would not be destroyed ?


I didn't say that...I said we will hurt them too...And if we draw any parallel between our war of independence against the France, and the vietnam war...I think will come out just fine...and they will leave the same way they came in, but a lump and a lot of body bags..




> If you tell this to someone who studied military science he will start laughing at you,



I am not laughing, and who ever study our case won't be laughing either.


> what you talk about is conventional warfare not urban or guerilla warfare where you can hide as you did when France


You show here that you have no idea what you are talking about. In the 132 years that France occupied Algeria, she had one year of respite, 1872. That is the only year where no battle was recorded.



> Besides what the f*** is France compared to the coalition of 1991,


In 1954, its all relative, but what France threw a us was a lot worse in comparison. they had 1,000,000 between soldiers, police, gendarmerie and all the settlers about one million of them were armed too. Behind it they were a navy, an air force, and the NATO arms stocks that were located in France and France used them freely.
We were 10, 000,000 algerians, from infant to old, with nothing but pitch forks, knifes and artisanal guns.
That is one armed french keeping an eye on five unarmed algerian...that is, every Algerian family of 5 had a French soldiers lurking on her....We weren't the 4th world army armed to the teeth facing 400,000 foreign army. You lost because of poor planing from a President that acted like a General with no army experience. He should have learned from the mistake of his mentor, since he was an avid reader of his book "mein kampf"






> France itself dismantled your conventional military capability forcing you into insurgency. I guess the historical facts themselves show the BS you talk right now...


We didn't have a conventional army..therefore, they were no army to dismantle..he only one present was the Turkish one who negotiated her safe passage to Istambul without firing a shot.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Reliable sources reported to SOHR that violent clashes erupted yesterday night between YPG and IS fighters in al- Haj Rashad Mosque area in an attempt by IS to advance toward the neighborhood of al- Jamarek located in the north of Ayn al- Arab city but they failed.

IS militants opened fire on the border crossing between Kobani and and Turkey. In the meantime, YPG fighters could drag 7 IS bodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

"The moment u realize a huge number of your citizens prefers 'foreign' troops over your own Army "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

Al-Kurdi said:


> "The moment u realize a huge number of your citizens prefers 'foreign' troops over your own Army "


After doing a 'favor' by allowing in peshmerga, you guys sure still have a big ungrateful mouth. The devil says Turkey should pull out soldiers and police once isis enters Turkey's SE, should be fun. Nonetheless, Erdogan has a higher iq than all those pkk supporting parasites combined, don't cheer too soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Safe: The Kurdish fighter Rehana - who became a poster girl for the Kobane resistance before allegedly being beheaded by Islamic State militants - is actually alive and well, her friends claimed today*


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> "The moment u realize a huge number of your citizens prefers 'foreign' troops over your own Army "


You guys would have been massacred in Syria without Turkish help, thx for showing your ungratefullness to the world.
Exact same happened when Saddam used Sarin gas...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Al-Kurdi said:


> "The moment u realize a huge number of your citizens prefers 'foreign' troops over your own Army "


The funny thing is that the government lets them through after PYD agreed to allow in a small number of peshmerga and there is no thank you, rather stones get thrown at soldiers. Stones should have been thrown at PYD for not wanting more peshmerga to come in. After the police and military react with tear gas to stones and molotov coctails you cry and say turks oppressing kurds. You shoot a soldier while he is walking with his wife but if a guy with a molotov coctail gets shot you cry. You destroy infrastructure that benefits the locals then you cry about the living conditions, unemployment, lack of investment etc. You guys are even burning schools then you try act like your all great. Government builds kurdish language schools and you burn them down.You guys are the ones causing all of the problems. In any other country even in the e.u but especially the u,s most of you so called protesters would be shot or put in jail for a long time.

Those same soldiers that you are throwing rocks at are the ones that let in neaarly 200,000 kurds from syria. Turkey is paying for their food and shelter. That's theTurkish people's tax money which could have been spent somewhere else perhaps on weapons to exterminate the pkk.

Your never going to get any land from Turkey so just deal with it and live in peace. You have your own people in the turkish parliament, you speak your language, and live how you want. It really doesn;t make any sense unless you want to establish a north korea like communist state in the middle east with the intention of destabilising the region.

@Ceylal 
I dont get what your problem is.
Your in africa man, look where Turkey is. 


.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damm1t

Al-Kurdi said:


> "The moment u realize a huge number of your citizens prefers 'foreign' troops over your own Army "



No surprise that you proudly show how kurds are low life forms. Without Turkey they would be slightly more advanced than stone-agers, thanks to Turkey they know what a spoon is and how to use it. Admit it or not kurds have no capability to establish an independent state due to lack of necessary intellectuality, the historical fact that kurds never-ever created a state is the biggest evidence of my claim and your really high fertility rate won't help you at all. In Turkey, kurds are usually working in jobs which physical power required because they don't need to use mental power which is low. They play mafia games in real life, crime gangs, theft, drug dealings, murder... These all show how kurds easy to manipulate with easy money from social perspective. And now the west doing it by promising a state... I can't even feel pity for your miserable lifes, you'll get what you deserve soon by the hands of Turkish nation, not the govt.


----------



## New

Thanks to Turkey, Kurdish Peshmarga passing through Turkey into the Kobane.


----------



## Ceylal

@Hakan


Hakan said:


> @Ceylal
> I dont get *what your problem* is.
> Your in africa man, look where Turkey is.


Could you clarify your question by defining "my problem" thx.

Time for ISIS to pay the piper...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

damm1t said:


> No surprise that you proudly show how kurds are low life forms. Without Turkey they would be slightly more advanced than stone-agers, thanks to Turkey they know what a spoon is and how to use it. Admit it or not kurds have no capability to establish an independent state due to lack of necessary intellectuality, the historical fact that kurds never-ever created a state is the biggest evidence of my claim and your really high fertility rate won't help you at all. In Turkey, kurds are usually working in jobs which physical power required because they don't need to use mental power which is low. They play mafia games in real life, crime gangs, theft, drug dealings, murder... These all show how kurds easy to manipulate with easy money from social perspective. And now the west doing it by promising a state... I can't even feel pity for your miserable lifes, you'll get what you deserve soon by the hands of Turkish nation, not the govt.



Without Turkey scum the Middle East would be a thousand years ahead of Europe idiot. Like parasites and viruses you entered the region and destroyed the civilizations, slaughtered millions, like you have achieved something of great value. the ancestors you claim were nothing but midget ponny riding killers. That's all they were and will be. 

Meanwhile the father of turkish nationalism is a Kurd. Two of your presidents were Kurds. The founder of the turkish state was not even a turk, some Greek/Albanian mix. Nor are you or anyone in here with their wolfie picture in this forum. You have not accomplished a shit as an ethnic group since you're non. You're a sallad mix. Except the guy with all those plastic dolls and claims to be some kind of Islamic preacher or something, now he is a Real Turk. In the end of they day I can call myself a Kurd. I don't know what you're on, but as a Kurd from Jordan, we were there writing the constitution during the country's foundation, we are very educated and influential in the Jordanian society. And where ever Kurds got the opportunity to a free life, the same is over there. in turkey you killed thosuands after thousands of Kurdish intellectuals wondering why they have to call themselves "mountain turks". Nor are they turks nor are you. 

Dienekes’ Anthropology Blog: Who Are the Anatolian Turks? A Reappraisal of the Anthropological Genetic Evidence (Yardumian & Schurr 2011)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> Without Turkey scum the Middle East would be a thousand years ahead of Europe idiot. Like parasites and viruses you entered the region and destroyed the civilizations, slaughtered millions, like you have achieved something of great value. the ancestors you claim were nothing but midget ponny riding killers. That's all they were and will be.
> 
> Meanwhile the father of turkish nationalism is a Kurd. Two of your presidents were Kurds. The founder of the turkish state was not even a turk, some Greek/Albanian mix. Nor are you or anyone in here with their wolfie picture in this forum. You have not accomplished a shit as an ethnic group since you're non. You're a sallad mix. Except the guy with all those plastic dolls and claims to be some kind of Islamic preacher or something, now he is a Real Turk. In the end of they day I can call myself a Kurd. I don't know what you're on, but as a Kurd from Jordan, we were there writing the constitution during the country's foundation, we are very educated and influential in the Jordanian society. And where ever Kurds got the opportunity to a free life, the same is over there. in turkey you killed thosuands after thousands of Kurdish intellectuals wondering why they have to call themselves "mountain turks". Nor are they turks nor are you.
> 
> Dienekes’ Anthropology Blog: Who Are the Anatolian Turks? A Reappraisal of the Anthropological Genetic Evidence (Yardumian & Schurr 2011)


Middle east would be thousand years ahead without its most progressive country, yeah sure, is that what you are being teached in Kandil camps?

And for the rest of your rants, go to Kobane instead of ranting here if you care so much for Kurds and take your troublemaking fellows in Turkey with you, be useful for once.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> Meanwhile the father of turkish nationalism is a Kurd. Two of your presidents were Kurds.



Ziya Gökalp is Turk. He said it by his mouth.



> Türklük, hem mefkurem, hem de kanımdır: Sırtımdan alınmaz, çünkü kürk değil! Türklük hadimine 'Türk değil! ' diyen Soyca Türk olsa da 'piçtir', Türk değil! (_Vatan haini Ali Kemâl'in Ziya Gökalp'ı Türk olmamakla itham eden yazısına Ziya Gökalp bu sözlerle karşılık vermiştir._)


----------



## tesla

i swear kurds are traitor in turkey now they see pupet barzani as a hero what a shame .in ww1 armenians stabbed us now kurds
neo holly alliance [usa +eu +pkk +armenaia+ barzani,} will can not estabilish a great kurdistan again


----------



## damm1t

Al-Kurdi said:


> Without Turkey scum the Middle East would be a thousand years ahead of Europe idiot. Like parasites and viruses you entered the region and destroyed the civilizations, slaughtered millions, like you have achieved something of great value. the ancestors you claim were nothing but midget ponny riding killers. That's all they were and will be.
> 
> Meanwhile the father of turkish nationalism is a Kurd. Two of your presidents were Kurds. The founder of the turkish state was not even a turk, some Greek/Albanian mix. Nor are you or anyone in here with their wolfie picture in this forum. You have not accomplished a shit as an ethnic group since you're non. You're a sallad mix. Except the guy with all those plastic dolls and claims to be some kind of Islamic preacher or something, now he is a Real Turk. In the end of they day I can call myself a Kurd. I don't know what you're on, but as a Kurd from Jordan, we were there writing the constitution during the country's foundation, we are very educated and influential in the Jordanian society. And where ever Kurds got the opportunity to a free life, the same is over there. in turkey you killed thosuands after thousands of Kurdish intellectuals wondering why they have to call themselves "mountain turks". Nor are they turks nor are you.
> 
> Dienekes’ Anthropology Blog: Who Are the Anatolian Turks? A Reappraisal of the Anthropological Genetic Evidence (Yardumian & Schurr 2011)



Calm down keko, truth is cruel and always hurts... I understand your pain, I really do... but give no sh!t about it..


----------



## usernameless

Al-Kurdi said:


> Without Turkey scum the Middle East would be a thousand years ahead of Europe idiot. Like parasites and viruses you entered the region and destroyed the civilizations, slaughtered millions, like you have achieved something of great value. the ancestors you claim were nothing but midget ponny riding killers. That's all they were and will be.
> 
> Meanwhile the father of turkish nationalism is a Kurd. Two of your presidents were Kurds. The founder of the turkish state was not even a turk, some Greek/Albanian mix. Nor are you or anyone in here with their wolfie picture in this forum. You have not accomplished a shit as an ethnic group since you're non. You're a sallad mix. Except the guy with all those plastic dolls and claims to be some kind of Islamic preacher or something, now he is a Real Turk. In the end of they day I can call myself a Kurd. I don't know what you're on, but as a Kurd from Jordan, we were there writing the constitution during the country's foundation, we are very educated and influential in the Jordanian society. And where ever Kurds got the opportunity to a free life, the same is over there. in turkey you killed thosuands after thousands of Kurdish intellectuals wondering why they have to call themselves "mountain turks". Nor are they turks nor are you.
> 
> Dienekes’ Anthropology Blog: Who Are the Anatolian Turks? A Reappraisal of the Anthropological Genetic Evidence (Yardumian & Schurr 2011)


but of course, Turks, Greeks, Armenians, Arabs, Persians. other minorities in Anatolia and ME mixed continously through the ages, yet only Kurds somehow didn't mix according to you, right? go run a check on yourself, you might be a part of this 'sallad' 



tesla said:


> i swear kurds are traitor in turkey now they see pupet barzani as a hero what a shame .in ww1 armenians stabbed us now kurds
> neo holly alliance [usa +eu +pkk +armenaia+ barzani,} will can not estabilish a great kurdistan again


i dont think you have to worry about Barzani. he is a controllable puppet, without Turkey he is going to have a hard time. But you're right, when we become weak, Barzani will surely backstab. Turkey must play divide and rule carefully with these pkk/pyd and barzani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> Without Turkey scum the Middle East would be a thousand years ahead of Europe idiot. Like parasites and viruses you entered the region and destroyed the civilizations, slaughtered millions, like you have achieved something of great value. the ancestors you claim were nothing but midget ponny riding killers. That's all they were and will be.
> 
> Meanwhile the father of turkish nationalism is a Kurd. Two of your presidents were Kurds. The founder of the turkish state was not even a turk, some Greek/Albanian mix. Nor are you or anyone in here with their wolfie picture in this forum. You have not accomplished a shit as an ethnic group since you're non. You're a sallad mix. Except the guy with all those plastic dolls and claims to be some kind of Islamic preacher or something, now he is a Real Turk. In the end of they day I can call myself a Kurd. I don't know what you're on, but as a Kurd from Jordan, we were there writing the constitution during the country's foundation, we are very educated and influential in the Jordanian society. And where ever Kurds got the opportunity to a free life, the same is over there. in turkey you killed thosuands after thousands of Kurdish intellectuals wondering why they have to call themselves "mountain turks". Nor are they turks nor are you.
> 
> Dienekes’ Anthropology Blog: Who Are the Anatolian Turks? A Reappraisal of the Anthropological Genetic Evidence (Yardumian & Schurr 2011)



Your gutian savages ancestors destroyed Sumer and occupiated for 100 years you destroyed many civilizations like the Assyrian civilization with the treason of the Babylonians 

Your people are responsible for the backwardness of the Middle East for thousand year



usernameless said:


> but of course, Turks, Greeks, Armenians, Arabs, Persians. other minorities in Anatolia and ME mixed continously through the ages, yet only Kurds somehow didn't mix according to you, right? go run a check on yourself, you might be a part of this 'sallad'
> 
> 
> i dont think you have to worry about Barzani. he is a controllable puppet, without Turkey he is going to have a hard time. But you're right, when we become weak, Barzani will surely backstab. Turkey must play divide and rule carefully with these pkk/pyd and barzani.


They are already divided camil bayik against pyg 
Barzani vs talabani 
Barzanis vs Barzanis
Pkk vs PUK and KDP
Barzani tribe vs jaff and zibari tribes
Don't forget soranis and bahdanis and their different langueges and cultures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Ceylal said:


> @Hakan
> 
> Could you clarify your question by defining "my problem" thx.
> 
> Time for ISIS to pay the piper...


IDK man you opened a thread about ottomans and everything yet you completely support pkk.






Our opinions/arguments dont effect you? You cant see whats going on in Turkey?


----------



## Ceylal

Hakan said:


> IDK man you opened a thread about ottomans and everything yet you completely support pkk.



I don't support anybody, at least the illegal rebellion. I was just sharing news information as well as my opinion on the subject with other PDF. But I admire the courage of the Kurds, men and women who left their comfort zone, volunteering to join the fight against ISIS, while Iraqis are waiting for the West to do their fighting for them. 
In regard to Turkey, we can't, as Algerians , her decision to watch an ongoing massacre at 30 meters of her borders without moving a fingers...It just baffle us.
I created the thread about the Ottomans, they are a big part of the history this world. We shared with them four centuries, it is also part of Algeria's history. They ruled the middle east and some Europeans region and their cultural contribution is immense and should be told. Only the bad side of the Ottomans, was discussed and I wanted to show the good side that seem to have been forgotten.








> Our opinions/arguments dont effect you? You cant see whats going on in Turkey?


Everything going in the middle east, whether it is bad or good affect us...We have 4 centuries with Turkish influence (although, some historians categorized it as an occupation, which it wasn't) and with Syria we have a kinship with the Syrian. A lot of the Syrian are Algerian descents, tied to Emir abdelkader and his followers ,who chose Syria, as land of exile.


----------



## atatwolf

Al-Kurdi said:


> Without Turkey scum the Middle East would be a thousand years ahead of Europe idiot. Like parasites and viruses you entered the region and destroyed the civilizations, slaughtered millions, like you have achieved something of great value. the ancestors you claim were nothing but midget ponny riding killers. That's all they were and will be.
> 
> Meanwhile the father of turkish nationalism is a Kurd. Two of your presidents were Kurds. The founder of the turkish state was not even a turk, some Greek/Albanian mix. Nor are you or anyone in here with their wolfie picture in this forum. You have not accomplished a shit as an ethnic group since you're non. You're a sallad mix. Except the guy with all those plastic dolls and claims to be some kind of Islamic preacher or something, now he is a Real Turk. In the end of they day I can call myself a Kurd. I don't know what you're on, but as a Kurd from Jordan, we were there writing the constitution during the country's foundation, we are very educated and influential in the Jordanian society. And where ever Kurds got the opportunity to a free life, the same is over there. in turkey you killed thosuands after thousands of Kurdish intellectuals wondering why they have to call themselves "mountain turks". Nor are they turks nor are you.
> 
> Dienekes’ Anthropology Blog: Who Are the Anatolian Turks? A Reappraisal of the Anthropological Genetic Evidence (Yardumian & Schurr 2011)


Are you aware you are just projecting your own insecurities? You very well know that Kurds never had a state and without or with Turkish migration it wouldn't matter. There is a very good reason you never had a state. Let's leave a state aside since that is too high of a grasp for you. Show me two stones you put on each other to build something. Where is Kurdish architecture, science, literature, or culture? All you have is halay and some barbaric practices that is specific to you like female circumcision and stoning your own daughters.


----------



## atatwolf

Ceylal said:


> I don't support anybody, at least the illegal rebellion. I was just sharing news information as well as my opinion on the subject with other PDF. But I admire the courage of the Kurds, men and women who left their comfort zone, volunteering to join the fight against ISIS, while Iraqis are waiting for the West to do their fighting for them.
> In regard to Turkey, we can't, as Algerians , her decision to watch an ongoing massacre at 30 meters of her borders without moving a fingers...It just baffle us.
> I created the thread about the Ottomans, they are a big part of the history this world. We shared with them four centuries, it is also part of Algeria's history. They ruled the middle east and some Europeans region and their cultural contribution is immense and should be told. Only the bad side of the Ottomans, was discussed and I wanted to show the good side that seem to have been forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything going in the middle east, whether it is bad or good affect us...We have 4 centuries with Turkish influence (although, some historians categorized it as an occupation, which it wasn't) and with Syria we have a kinship with the Syrian. A lot of the Syrian are Algerian descents, tied to Emir abdelkader and his followers ,who chose Syria, as land of exile.


Kurdish original homeland is zagros mountains. Although Kurds lived there they never had a state. Under the Safavid rule the Kurds caused a lot of trouble in Persia and they wanted to massacre all Kurds. Ottoman sultan Selim said he shouldn't and instead send them to ottoman lands. This is how Kurds live mostly in Anatolia today. All we ask from Kurds is to respect our land and we can live peacefully together. Most of the kurds do but there is a small group of scum who want to seperate Anatolian lands. How they want to do this is beyond me. Half of the Kurdish population lives in central and west Anatolia. There are no ethnic lines in Turkey. Only way is to live together or massacre of one group. We Turks always go for peace but pkk is being instructed by foreigners. The seperate state Kurds which are not the majority anyway should understand the value of peace. Turkey is the last safe heaven for all middle eastern people. If Turkey also gets in a civil war all people including Kurdish people won't have a place to flee to. There is no other powerful nation closeby that can facilitate millions of refugees. If a civil war breaks out like most foreign Kurds want. The kurds will have the biggest losses. Not the kurds, nor the Turks will win but foreigners will win. When Kurds wear the American flag on their cheeks. They should keep that in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> Ziya Gökalp is Turk. He said it by his mouth.



just coz u claim to be a Turk doesn't mean you're one. According to you there are 80 million Turks in Turkey, but we both now that ain't true just because a piece of paper claims so.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> just coz u claim to be a Turk doesn't mean you're one. According to you there are 80 million Turks in Turkey, but we both now that ain't true just because a piece of paper claims so.



Whatever.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

atatwolf said:


> Are you aware you are just projecting your own insecurities? You very well know that Kurds never had a state and without or with Turkish migration it wouldn't matter. There is a very good reason you never had a state. Let's leave a state aside since that is too high of a grasp for you. Show me two stones you put on each other to build something. Where is Kurdish architecture, science, literature, or culture? All you have is halay and some barbaric practices that is specific to you like female circumcision and stoning your own daughters.



Please define what you mean by a state. An area on a map called Kurdistan from anicent times? Well there is and that was by the way long before the name Turk even came into existence. You see the name Kurd didn't come with the Indo-European incursions into the ME, it was there all along called by different names such as Gordoyene/Corduene/Carduchi. Mentioned by Xenophon. It is mentioned in the bible aswell, for instance Noah's ark landed on Mount Curdi/Cudi which is in todays Sirnax(Sirnak). Kurds and Armenians share the Hurrians as ancestors but Kurds are much closer to Iranians than to Armenians/Georgians etc by genetics. I can show you mine. Do you mean a dynasty where the leadership and the army was made of Kurds and the majority of the peopel werent Kurds? There is also that, it was called Zand dynasty. Do you mean an empire where the leaders were ethnic Kurds? Then we have the Ayyubid. Do you mean an empire comprimised of tribes which was led by one big Kurdish one? Then we have the Median Empire. Kurmanj by the way means "son of Mad" Do you mean a modern state? The Republic of Mahabad but it lasted one year. Kurds were not as fortuned as your Azeri brothers. But everything was there, a modern Kurdish system. Southern Kurdistan is de facto independant aswell, just not on the paper. I think we all know that by now. It gets well treated as one, especially by your erdogan. 







KURDISH WRITTEN LITERATURE – Encyclopaedia Iranica
Kurdish Literature | Kurdish Academy of Language
Kurdish literature - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We have our own very rich culture and history, we don't need to copy belly dancing from others or take Byzantine architecture to prove anything. And go claim Dolma is anicent Turkish or something. 

Tradtional houses










Castles






Khanzad Castle






Kurdish Ezidi Temple














Kurdish dance










we don't either have to go copy others music translating them into their own . Turksih culture, Turkish history nothing but a mixtape. Your authors even go to Kurdish villages, ask them to tell Kurdish folktales, then you write it on paper and win a nobelprize. About that 





lol


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Kurds haven't really had the opportunity to embrace science as Kurds are mostly surrounded by political life. But sure we have had some inventors like al-Jazari - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Hanifia Dinawari and others. 

Mongols copied this Kurdish catapult from Ayybuid era against China




Chinese Siege Warfare - Brief History


----------



## SALMAN F

Surenas said:


> Biji Kurdistan! Thats not Turkish land but Kurdistan!


Her biji TURKISTAN 
Serok mustafa Kemal ataturk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Charon 2

Surenas said:


> The presence of Indo-European people in Anatolia precedes the presence of pseudo-Mongolian people such as the Turkmens. Turks are occupying Kurdish lands, and this land will be liberated at some point.



Turkic peoples are a political power in ME since the 10th century. Kurds didn't build any significant empires for 1000 years. Why should they have the right to establish Kurdistan now? Turkmens aren't pseudo-Mongols, they are a Turkic people. It's like saying that Kurds are pseudo-Gypsies. You can build Kurdistan and I even prefer Kurdistan over ISIS savages but not in the territory of Turkey please. I find it ridiculous that you as a Kurd calls us barbarian when you are related to Gypsies who are the epitome of nomadism and barbarism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damm1t

Charon 2 said:


> You can build Kurdistan and I even prefer Kurdistan over ISIS savages but not in the territory of Turkey please.



No they can't neither in Turkey's soil nor one another's. UN charter, chapter 1, article 2 refers to respect other countries' territorial integrity no matter what. And an enemy kurdistan's existence next to our borders is a red line for Turkey. It's all against international law and it won't be happened. Sorry los kekos...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> Please define what you mean by a state. An area on a map called Kurdistan from anicent times? Well there is and that was by the way long before the name Turk even came into existence. You see the name Kurd didn't come with the Indo-European incursions into the ME, it was there all along called by different names such as Gordoyene/Corduene/Carduchi. Mentioned by Xenophon. It is mentioned in the bible aswell, for instance Noah's ark landed on Mount Curdi/Cudi which is in todays Sirnax(Sirnak). Kurds and Armenians share the Hurrians as ancestors but Kurds are much closer to Iranians than to Armenians/Georgians etc by genetics. I can show you mine. Do you mean a dynasty where the leadership and the army was made of Kurds and the majority of the peopel werent Kurds? There is also that, it was called Zand dynasty. Do you mean an empire where the leaders were ethnic Kurds? Then we have the Ayyubid. Do you mean an empire comprimised of tribes which was led by one big Kurdish one? Then we have the Median Empire. Kurmanj by the way means "son of Mad" Do you mean a modern state? The Republic of Mahabad but it lasted one year. Kurds were not as fortuned as your Azeri brothers. But everything was there, a modern Kurdish system. Southern Kurdistan is de facto independant aswell, just not on the paper. I think we all know that by now. It gets well treated as one, especially by your erdogan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KURDISH WRITTEN LITERATURE – Encyclopaedia Iranica
> Kurdish Literature | Kurdish Academy of Language
> Kurdish literature - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> We have our own very rich culture and history, we don't need to copy belly dancing from others or take Byzantine architecture to prove anything. And go claim Dolma is anicent Turkish or something.
> 
> Tradtional houses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khanzad Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdish Ezidi Temple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdish dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we don't either have to go copy others music translating them into their own . Turksih culture, Turkish history nothing but a mixtape. Your authors even go to Kurdish villages, ask them to tell Kurdish folktales, then you write it on paper and win a nobelprize. About that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



What is your point ???? Posting all this stuff here ?

We don't recognize Kurdish, Greek, Syrian, Armenian claims on our land.






This country is Turkey.... it's borders have been drawn with Turk blood. If you wanna erase these borders, you gonna erase with Turk blood. No other way.

But we know you will never stand against Turks in the battlefield...all you can do is to bark with the rest of them.

P.S: Your Kurdish singers are singing in Turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-Kurdi

nuff off topic stuff. 






Peshmerga finally entering Kobane and apprently 

*"Among Peshmerga waiting to cross into Kobane, there is a group specialised with Laser guidance to support Airstrikes from the ground "*

And this couldn't be more beautiful 

BBC News - Syria IS: Iraqi Peshmerga fighters 'enter Kobane'

n for the Turkish media claim that they don't pay their bills


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> n for the Turkish media claim that they don't pay their bills








Yeah...according to that bill. Payer is YİKOB Yatırım İzleme ve Koordinasyon Başkanlığı

Meaning..., Turkish Ministy of Internal affairs....i would be surprised if your parasite people would pay for their bills. You are accustomed to this parasite way of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Oublious

they dont pay the electic and water bill so why should they pay the feul and food? The governor of S.Urfa did pay the bills and not stupid peshmerge....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> nuff off topic stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peshmerga finally entering Kobane and apprently
> 
> *"Among Peshmerga waiting to cross into Kobane, there is a group specialised with Laser guidance to support Airstrikes from the ground "*
> 
> And this couldn't be more beautiful
> 
> BBC News - Syria IS: Iraqi Peshmerga fighters 'enter Kobane'
> 
> n for the Turkish media claim that they don't pay their bills


Why your peshmerga didn't enter Syria from musel oh wait they would be slaughtered before even reach the syrian border
Why did barzani closed the borders with the ypg before??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Charon 2

damm1t said:


> No they can't neither in Turkey's soil nor one another's. UN charter, chapter 1, article 2 refers to respect other countries' territorial integrity no matter what. And an enemy kurdistan's existence next to our borders is a red line for Turkey. It's all against international law and it won't be happened. Sorry los kekos...



Wich territorial integrity? Everyone does his own thing in Iraq and Syria, don't matter if Shias, Kurds, Sunnis or the government supporters. Territorial integrity doesn't exist in those country anymore and a Kurdish state as neighbor of Turkey is better than the IS as neighbor "state". Of course that's just my own opinion as Turks think differentley in such subjects


----------



## damm1t

Charon 2 said:


> Wich territorial integrity? Everyone does his own thing in Iraq and Syria, don't matter if Shias, Kurds, Sunnis or the government supporters. Territorial integrity doesn't exist in those country anymore and a Kurdish state as neighbor of Turkey is better than the IS as neighbor "state". Of course that's just my own opinion as Turks think differentley in such subjects



Jeez.. So what ?? Thet have a country that borders drawn with agreements, recognized by the Un countries and a living nation on it.. This is not mid-age days everyone take a land and declare a state on it. Order will be established soon or later and there will be elections.. Turkey strongly against it.. Btw from where they will get electricity and water? zero chance to survive for a kurdish state next to our borders...


----------



## Timur

damm1t said:


> Jeez.. So what ?? Thet have a country that borders drawn with agreements, recognized by the Un countries and a living nation on it.. This is not mid-age days everyone take a land and declare a state on it. Order will be established soon or later and there will be elections.. Turkey strongly against it.. Btw from where they will get electricity and water? zero chance to survive for a kurdish state next to our borders...




just cut the euphrat and Tigris .. no water no fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*"Trusted sources reported to SOHR that the Peshmerga forces have centralized on many fronts in the city of Ein al-Arab"Kobane" , after it arrived to Tal Sh'eer on more than 20 vehicles, It didn't clash with the IS yet . Clashes continued last night between ISIS and YPG around the governmental square and al-Haj Rashad mosque all the way to the west of the city .
SOHR documented the death of 100 fighters from the IS and al-Hesba elements who came from Aleppo and al-Raqqa to backup ISIS against the YPG, the Coalition warplanes also targeted ISIS locations south and east of the city."
*
*They are getting slaughtered, that they are even sending al-Hesba's means they are getting desperate, the same day Peshmerga arrived they they came with plenty of more reinforcments from raqqa.*


----------



## damm1t

Al-Kurdi said:


> *Trusted sources*







Al-Kurdi said:


> *SOHR documented the death of 100 fighters*



I think its a tradition for kurds to kill up to 100 men in a row..

See : Meet the woman who killed over 100 ISIS men

The title was 100 ISIS men later they added "over" what make it looks more " believable "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Ayn Al-Arab or so-called "Kobani"?

Vote in the poll!


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> View attachment 139147
> 
> 
> Yeah...according to that bill. Payer is YİKOB Yatırım İzleme ve Koordinasyon Başkanlığı
> 
> Meaning..., Turkish Ministy of Internal affairs....i would be surprised if your parasite people would pay for their bills. You are accustomed to this parasite way of life.



no Peshmerga paid


----------



## Al-Kurdi

damm1t said:


> I think its a tradition for kurds to kill up to 100 men in a row..
> 
> See : Meet the woman who killed over 100 ISIS men
> 
> The title was 100 ISIS men later they added "over" what make it looks more " believable "



you fucking turk, tell me something that is more trusted than SOHR, omg you're so stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi




----------



## Al-Kurdi

Biji Afghanistan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528504875119038464


----------



## damm1t

Al-Kurdi said:


> *"Trusted sources reported to SOHR*





Al-Kurdi said:


> you fucking turk, tell me something that is more trusted than SOHR, omg you're so stupid.



You say "Trusted sources reported to SOHR... " Let's talk about trusted sources

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

damm1t said:


> You say "Trusted sources reported to SOHR... " Let's talk about trusted sources



kill yourself


----------



## Ceylal

*Nov 1st, chosen as the Kobane world day
Kurdish women and Peshmergas girls, squeezed between ISIS and hostile Turkey, are slowly turning the tide in Kobane. *


----------



## damm1t

Ceylal said:


> Kurdish women and Peshmergas girls, squeezed between ISIS and* hostile Turkey, *are slowly turning the tide in Kobane.



Is there a limit for kurdish dishonor? It's already hit the bottom.. The lowest level... If this *Hostile Turkey *wouldn't accept kurdish girls and women in his soil, they probably would have raped multiple times by now, if not killed already... They have 5 stars hotel comfort in here... If they are not glad they can freely get the fvck out of my country... Hope ISIS hunt you down one by one like rats then you can understand what hostile means...



Al-Kurdi said:


> kill yourself



Someday If I would be at a point to kill myself I certainly take one or two kekos with me... or more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528458016073334784


Kurds became a total joke


damm1t said:


> *Is there a limit for kurdish dishonor? *It's already hit the bottom.. The lowest level... If this *Hostile Turkey *wouldn't accept kurdish girls and women in his soil, they probably would have raped multiple times by now, if not killed already... They have 5 stars hotel comfort in here... If they are not glad they can freely get the fvck out of my country... Hope ISIS hunt you down one by one like rats then you can understand what hostile means...
> 
> 
> 
> Someday If I would be at a point to kill myself I certainly take one or two kekos with me... or more


I feel like throwing up. They are so unthankful and disgraceful. For example If some country helped Turkic people I would never forget this goodness. But what do Kurds do, instead of being thankful . They try to take your eye out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> you fucking turk, tell me something that is more trusted than SOHR, omg you're so stupid.


Why you don't watch your mouth I saw many of your Kurd kind on YouTube and Facebook use only bad words even the comments in rudaw and your websites use dirty languege 

Does your parents tell you how to behave but I don't blame you since you are a wild goats 

I am surprised how mountain goat herder like you know how to use computer and Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi




----------



## haman10

@Al-Kurdi

*خڕگ ۆ سرتان أره کۆبانێ*​seems like kobane is not doing very well , thanks to certain terrorist northern regimes .

after the pishmarga forces entered the area i personally expected immediate relief of pressure .

nothing very special though


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> thanks to certain terrorist northern regimes .



You mean Iran ???

That's the only terrorist regime besides Assad, in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

If the PKK/YPG wins the battle of Kobane. They have won the battle of the Kurdish Stalingrad. >>> No mentioning that the defence of Kobane totally rests on US airstrikes 

If PKK/YPG looses the battle. It is thanks to Turkey, Qatar and the Saudi's which don't even support ISIS The best way to deal with these PKK terrorist sympathizers is to make fun of them.

The Kurds don't lack
-Manpower. They have 200k Kobane civilians they can get soldiers from. Turkey allows Syrian Kurds to fight! For some reason nobody wants to sign up  It is either civiilians of Kobane don't support PKK/YPG terrorists or they are afraid to fight.

-Weapons. PKK/YPG has all the weapons it needs. US also dropped tons of supplies. Heavy weaponry doesn't matter since it is urban warfare. None-the-less they got heavy weaponry support from KRG.

-Not only does PKK/YPG have civilians of Kobane to get their militia from, which I suspect that they don't support YPG/PPK. Nobody is signing up for the fight. Even KRG forces that were assigned to fight in Kobane ran away. Only 2/3 of the forces arrived and I bet their morale is weak as hell since they remember how they were almost overrun in Erbil.


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> You mean Iran ???
> 
> That's the only terrorist regime besides Assad, in the region.


yeah i mean iran , the northern neighbor of kobane 

and "the only terrorist in the region is iran and syria" is the exact same thing someone from a terrorist regime would say .

next ...


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> yeah i mean iran , the northern neighbor of kobane
> and "the only terrorist in the region is iran and syria" is the exact same thing someone from a terrorist regime would say .
> next ...


Hi haman, me again. 

It seems like, you have been misconceived about the meaning of a terrorist regime.

Here read some; Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Sinan said:


> Hi haman, me again.
> 
> It seems like, you have been misconceived about the meaning of a terrorist regime.
> 
> Here read some; Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You all keep using wiki as a source...Anybody can write in Wiki and anybody can change the content...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XILLAX

like this one.

*'Afghan' in Syria: Iranians pay us to fight for Assad*

NCRI – A video obtained by CNN from Syrian rebels shows a prisoner that doesn't speak Arabic, but mutters in Dari, the language spoken mainly in Afghanistan.

The prisoner says: "My name is Sayed Ahmad Hussaini. The Iranians pay people like me to come here [Syria] and fight. I am from Afghanistan and I am an immigrant in Iran. The Iranians brought us to Syria to fight”. “I don't want to fight anymore," he adds.

He says he wants to go home and that he was paid about $500 a month to fight. There are many Afghan immigrants in Iran, trying to find some shelter from the decades of war that have torn apart their land. He says he was trained and then sent to assist the regime.

CNN sent a photojournalist to eastern Afghanistan to follow up on reports of Iranian regime agents recruiting mercenaries to fight for the regime.

According to the report by CNN, in one village, four men who did not want their identity or location revealed, said they had just returned from training in Iran. There, they were taken to a police station, blindfolded, and taken to a training camp where they were shown tactics and light to medium weapons.

The men spoke in great detail about their experiences and were able to show the Iranian bank cards through which they will be paid their $500 to $1000 salaries a month. Other villagers confirmed their stories.
On man said: "Before this we used to be part of the Taliban in Afghanistan, but after our disagreements caused tensions among us, we left the Taliban and went to Iran. We are going there to fight. Either we will be killed or will be back with the monthly salary that the Iranians have promised to give us."

The Wall Street Journal, also citing Western and Afghan officials, reported in May that Afghan refugees who agree to fight in Syria are granted residency in Iran and $500 a month.

Over the past month there has been a rise in burials held in Iran for those killed fighting in Syria. That included many Afghans.

Last month five men who had been dispatched to Syria were killed while fighting for Bashar al-Assad and were buried in the Iranian city of Qum.

The five men, Issa Hosseini, Raaouf Shaabani, Gholam Mohammad Ahmadi, Mustafa Khademi and Hadi Salimi were all citizens of Afghanistan.

Iranian regime pays Afghans to fight for Assad in Syria

is a kind of terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XILLAX

edit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XILLAX

edit.


----------



## XILLAX

got some problems with editing my post. sry for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

XILLAX said:


> like this one.
> 
> *'Afghan' in Syria: Iranians pay us to fight for Assad*
> 
> NCRI – A video obtained by CNN from Syrian rebels shows a prisoner that doesn't speak Arabic, but mutters in Dari, the language spoken mainly in Afghanistan.
> 
> The prisoner says: "My name is Sayed Ahmad Hussaini. The Iranians pay people like me to come here [Syria] and fight. I am from Afghanistan and I am an immigrant in Iran. The Iranians brought us to Syria to fight”. “I don't want to fight anymore," he adds.
> 
> He says he wants to go home and that he was paid about $500 a month to fight. There are many Afghan immigrants in Iran, trying to find some shelter from the decades of war that have torn apart their land. He says he was trained and then sent to assist the regime.
> 
> CNN sent a photojournalist to eastern Afghanistan to follow up on reports of Iranian regime agents recruiting mercenaries to fight for the regime.
> 
> According to the report by CNN, in one village, four men who did not want their identity or location revealed, said they had just returned from training in Iran. There, they were taken to a police station, blindfolded, and taken to a training camp where they were shown tactics and light to medium weapons.
> 
> The men spoke in great detail about their experiences and were able to show the Iranian bank cards through which they will be paid their $500 to $1000 salaries a month. Other villagers confirmed their stories.
> On man said: "Before this we used to be part of the Taliban in Afghanistan, but after our disagreements caused tensions among us, we left the Taliban and went to Iran. We are going there to fight. Either we will be killed or will be back with the monthly salary that the Iranians have promised to give us."
> 
> The Wall Street Journal, also citing Western and Afghan officials, reported in May that Afghan refugees who agree to fight in Syria are granted residency in Iran and $500 a month.
> 
> Over the past month there has been a rise in burials held in Iran for those killed fighting in Syria. That included many Afghans.
> 
> Last month five men who had been dispatched to Syria were killed while fighting for Bashar al-Assad and were buried in the Iranian city of Qum.
> 
> The five men, Issa Hosseini, Raaouf Shaabani, Gholam Mohammad Ahmadi, Mustafa Khademi and Hadi Salimi were all citizens of Afghanistan.
> 
> Iranian regime pays Afghans to fight for Assad in Syria
> 
> is a kind of terrorism


Poor Afghans, they are being used by the Farsi regime in Iran as cannon fodder. Mostly these Afghans are from poor and rural people. They don't know any better. They get some money and get tricked to die far away from home. Somewhere they shouldn't be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Ceylal said:


> You all keep using wiki as a source...Anybody can write in Wiki and anybody can change the content...



I don't wanna spend much time. Once i posted various sources but i don't wanna do it again.


----------



## haman10

NATO member Turkey is providing direct intelligence and logistical support to the ISIS terrorist organization, according to a senior Egyptian security official speaking to WND.

The official said Egypt has information Turkish intelligence is passing to ISIS satellite imagery and other data, with particular emphasis on exposing to ISIS jihadists the positions of Kurdish fighters and the storage locations of their weapons and munitions.

The official confirmed reports that Turkey released ISIS terrorists from jail in a sweeping deal with the jihadist organization that saw the release of 49 hostages from the Turkish embassy in Mosul who were being held by ISIS.

While some news media reports say Turkey may have released at least 180 ISIS terrorists in the deal, including two British jihadists, the Egyptian official said the number of ISIS terrorists released by Turkey was closer to 700.

Tensions between the Turkish government and its Kurdish population have been high as Kurds have sought autonomy for three decades and have faced mass ISIS attacks.

Kurdish forces have been leading a military campaign targeting ISIS in Iraq and Syria.

On Tuesday, Kurdish protesters demanding help in the fight against ISIS clashed with police in Turkey, leaving at least 14 people dead and scores injured, according to reports.

The Egyptian information about Turkey’s alleged role in providing support to ISIS seems to bolster accusations against Turkey and Arab allies made last week by Vice President Joseph Biden.

It was reported Biden last weekend apologized to Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan for “any implication” that Turkey or Arab allies had intentionally supplied weapons to ISIS or helped in the growth other Islamic jihadist groups in Syria, according to the White House.

One week ago, Biden told an audience at Harvard’s Kennedy School of Government that ISIS had been inadvertently strengthened by actions taken by Turkey, the United Arab Emirates and Arab allies who were supporting the insurgency against Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

Biden further implied Turkey, the UAE and other Arab countries were supplying weapons to al-Qaida and its offshoots in Syria, including the al-Nusra front.

“They poured hundreds of millions of dollars and thousands of tons of weapons into anyone who would fight against Assad,” Biden told students. “Except that the people who were being supplied were al-Nusra and al-Qaida and the extremist elements of jihadis coming from other parts of the world.

“We could not convince our colleagues to stop supplying them,” Biden said.

Regarding Turkey’s alleged role, Biden said, “President Erdogan told me, he’s an old friend, said, ‘You were right. We let too many people (including foreign fighters) through.’ Now they are trying to seal their border.”

Erdogan told reporters he vehemently denied making such a statement.


Read more at Turkey ‘providing direct support’ to ISIS


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> NATO member Turkey is providing direct intelligence and logistical support to the ISIS terrorist organization, according to a senior Egyptian security official speaking to WND.
> 
> The official said Egypt has information Turkish intelligence is passing to ISIS satellite imagery and other data, with particular emphasis on exposing to ISIS jihadists the positions of Kurdish fighters and the storage locations of their weapons and munitions.
> 
> The official confirmed reports that Turkey released ISIS terrorists from jail in a sweeping deal with the jihadist organization that saw the release of 49 hostages from the Turkish embassy in Mosul who were being held by ISIS.
> 
> While some news media reports say Turkey may have released at least 180 ISIS terrorists in the deal, including two British jihadists, the Egyptian official said the number of ISIS terrorists released by Turkey was closer to 700.
> 
> Tensions between the Turkish government and its Kurdish population have been high as Kurds have sought autonomy for three decades and have faced mass ISIS attacks.
> 
> Kurdish forces have been leading a military campaign targeting ISIS in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> On Tuesday, Kurdish protesters demanding help in the fight against ISIS clashed with police in Turkey, leaving at least 14 people dead and scores injured, according to reports.
> 
> The Egyptian information about Turkey’s alleged role in providing support to ISIS seems to bolster accusations against Turkey and Arab allies made last week by Vice President Joseph Biden.
> 
> It was reported Biden last weekend apologized to Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan for “any implication” that Turkey or Arab allies had intentionally supplied weapons to ISIS or helped in the growth other Islamic jihadist groups in Syria, according to the White House.
> 
> One week ago, Biden told an audience at Harvard’s Kennedy School of Government that ISIS had been inadvertently strengthened by actions taken by Turkey, the United Arab Emirates and Arab allies who were supporting the insurgency against Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> Biden further implied Turkey, the UAE and other Arab countries were supplying weapons to al-Qaida and its offshoots in Syria, including the al-Nusra front.
> 
> “They poured hundreds of millions of dollars and thousands of tons of weapons into anyone who would fight against Assad,” Biden told students. “Except that the people who were being supplied were al-Nusra and al-Qaida and the extremist elements of jihadis coming from other parts of the world.
> 
> “We could not convince our colleagues to stop supplying them,” Biden said.
> 
> Regarding Turkey’s alleged role, Biden said, “President Erdogan told me, he’s an old friend, said, ‘You were right. We let too many people (including foreign fighters) through.’ Now they are trying to seal their border.”
> 
> Erdogan told reporters he vehemently denied making such a statement.
> 
> 
> Read more at Turkey ‘providing direct support’ to ISIS


Yeah im sure a Egyptian anonymous security official of SISI is very credible regarding Turkey, he should better care for his own Jihadists instead of throwing mud to others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> NATO member Turkey is providing direct intelligence and logistical support to the ISIS terrorist organization, according to a senior Egyptian security official speaking to WND.
> 
> The official said Egypt has information Turkish intelligence is passing to ISIS satellite imagery and other data, with particular emphasis on exposing to ISIS jihadists the positions of Kurdish fighters and the storage locations of their weapons and munitions.
> 
> The official confirmed reports that Turkey released ISIS terrorists from jail in a sweeping deal with the jihadist organization that saw the release of 49 hostages from the Turkish embassy in Mosul who were being held by ISIS.
> 
> While some news media reports say Turkey may have released at least 180 ISIS terrorists in the deal, including two British jihadists, the Egyptian official said the number of ISIS terrorists released by Turkey was closer to 700.
> 
> Tensions between the Turkish government and its Kurdish population have been high as Kurds have sought autonomy for three decades and have faced mass ISIS attacks.
> 
> Kurdish forces have been leading a military campaign targeting ISIS in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> On Tuesday, Kurdish protesters demanding help in the fight against ISIS clashed with police in Turkey, leaving at least 14 people dead and scores injured, according to reports.
> 
> The Egyptian information about Turkey’s alleged role in providing support to ISIS seems to bolster accusations against Turkey and Arab allies made last week by Vice President Joseph Biden.
> 
> It was reported Biden last weekend apologized to Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan for “any implication” that Turkey or Arab allies had intentionally supplied weapons to ISIS or helped in the growth other Islamic jihadist groups in Syria, according to the White House.
> 
> One week ago, Biden told an audience at Harvard’s Kennedy School of Government that ISIS had been inadvertently strengthened by actions taken by Turkey, the United Arab Emirates and Arab allies who were supporting the insurgency against Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> Biden further implied Turkey, the UAE and other Arab countries were supplying weapons to al-Qaida and its offshoots in Syria, including the al-Nusra front.
> 
> “They poured hundreds of millions of dollars and thousands of tons of weapons into anyone who would fight against Assad,” Biden told students. “Except that the people who were being supplied were al-Nusra and al-Qaida and the extremist elements of jihadis coming from other parts of the world.
> 
> “We could not convince our colleagues to stop supplying them,” Biden said.
> 
> Regarding Turkey’s alleged role, Biden said, “President Erdogan told me, he’s an old friend, said, ‘You were right. We let too many people (including foreign fighters) through.’ Now they are trying to seal their border.”
> 
> Erdogan told reporters he vehemently denied making such a statement.
> 
> 
> Read more at Turkey ‘providing direct support’ to ISIS



Yeah, ofcourse as always,no name, no source, no proof. Just baseless accusations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Yeah, ofcourse as always,no name, no source, no proof. Just baseless accusations.


cry me a river


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Here u going u lowlife lying rats. besides, it's Kurdish land. The restaurant was Kurdish owned, Riha is a Kurdish province. People throw rocks at your army and police, they hate the criminal occupiers that has done nothing but killing Kurds since the begining of the 20th century while the people of Northern Kurdistan adores, throws roses and raises their voice for the Kurdish Army. 

*STAFFERS REFUTE DAILY’S CLAIMS THAT PESHMERGA LEFT RESTAURANT WITHOUT PAYING BILL*



Daily Sabah
Updated : 31.10.2014 18:05:53
Published : 31.10.2014 14:56:34






ISTANBUL — Hürriyet daily reported on Friday that peshmerga fighters who were set to cross to Syria through Turkey to battle ISIS in Kobani left a Turkish restaurant without paying the bill, a claim which was later refuted by the staffers of the restaurant.

According to the false report published in Hürriyet daily, the peshmerga fighters stopped off late Wednesday at the Demirol motorway services restaurant just outside the city of Şanlıurfa as they travelled from Iraq through Turkey to the border with Syria and left the restaurant without paying the bill.

However, the authorities of the restaurant later spoke to a Turkish news channel, NTV, denying the allegations that Iraqi fighters did not pay for their meal.

A staff member working at the restaurant allegedly reported the incident to the daily which reportedly published the controversial story basing it on the view of the personnel. The remaining staffers claimed no such incident occurred. 

Hürriyet's article claimed the total bill was 1040 Turkish Liras, a statement which was later found to be untrue as the picture of the receipt published online revealed that the total amount of the bill was 979 Turkish Liras and was 'paid' by the Iraqi fighters.

Another detail of the false story which was later proved wrong was the number of the fighters who had a meal at the restaurant. The report said there were 80 peshmerga fighters in the restaurant, a piece of information which later turned out to be false as well.

According to NTV, the bill was paid by the officials from the governorate who accompanied the fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> Here u going u lowlife lying rats. besides, it's Kurdish land. The restaurant was Kurdish owned, Riha is a Kurdish province. People throw rocks at your army and police, they hate the criminal occupiers that has done nothing but killing Kurds since the begining of the 20th century while the people of Northern Kurdistan adores, throws roses and raises their voice for the Kurdish Army.
> 
> *STAFFERS REFUTE DAILY’S CLAIMS THAT PESHMERGA LEFT RESTAURANT WITHOUT PAYING BILL*
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Sabah
> Updated : 31.10.2014 18:05:53
> Published : 31.10.2014 14:56:34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISTANBUL — Hürriyet daily reported on Friday that peshmerga fighters who were set to cross to Syria through Turkey to battle ISIS in Kobani left a Turkish restaurant without paying the bill, a claim which was later refuted by the staffers of the restaurant.
> 
> According to the false report published in Hürriyet daily, the peshmerga fighters stopped off late Wednesday at the Demirol motorway services restaurant just outside the city of Şanlıurfa as they travelled from Iraq through Turkey to the border with Syria and left the restaurant without paying the bill.
> 
> However, the authorities of the restaurant later spoke to a Turkish news channel, NTV, denying the allegations that Iraqi fighters did not pay for their meal.
> 
> A staff member working at the restaurant allegedly reported the incident to the daily which reportedly published the controversial story basing it on the view of the personnel. The remaining staffers claimed no such incident occurred.
> 
> Hürriyet's article claimed the total bill was 1040 Turkish Liras, a statement which was later found to be untrue as the picture of the receipt published online revealed that the total amount of the bill was 979 Turkish Liras and was 'paid' by the Iraqi fighters.
> 
> Another detail of the false story which was later proved wrong was the number of the fighters who had a meal at the restaurant. The report said there were 80 peshmerga fighters in the restaurant, a piece of information which later turned out to be false as well.
> 
> According to NTV, the bill was paid by the officials from the governorate who accompanied the fighters.



Save your breath mate.... you already showed the image of the bill which has been paid by interior ministry. 

Also, you didn't paid the gas price for your vehicles again Turkish state paid it. 

Also; "the authorities of the restaurant"

^^^^    what authority in the restaurant. 



haman10 said:


> cry me a river


Why ?


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Also, you didn't paid the gas price for your vehicles again Turkish state paid it.


did they do the same regarding the FSA terrorists who crossed to kobane ?


----------



## usernameless

haman10 said:


> cry me a river


The only thing to cry a river about is some brainwashed iranians trying to convince us on how great iran is, how it is the angel of the region, how it is the best country, how it is the ruler of the galaxy, how they come with the lamest comebacks once confronted with logic and proof 



Al-Kurdi said:


> Here u going u lowlife lying rats. besides, it's Kurdish land. The restaurant was Kurdish owned, Riha is a Kurdish province. People throw rocks at your army and police, they hate the criminal occupiers that has done nothing but killing Kurds since the begining of the 20th century while the people of Northern Kurdistan adores, throws roses and raises their voice for the Kurdish Army.
> 
> *STAFFERS REFUTE DAILY’S CLAIMS THAT PESHMERGA LEFT RESTAURANT WITHOUT PAYING BILL*
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Sabah
> Updated : 31.10.2014 18:05:53
> Published : 31.10.2014 14:56:34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISTANBUL — Hürriyet daily reported on Friday that peshmerga fighters who were set to cross to Syria through Turkey to battle ISIS in Kobani left a Turkish restaurant without paying the bill, a claim which was later refuted by the staffers of the restaurant.
> 
> According to the false report published in Hürriyet daily, the peshmerga fighters stopped off late Wednesday at the Demirol motorway services restaurant just outside the city of Şanlıurfa as they travelled from Iraq through Turkey to the border with Syria and left the restaurant without paying the bill.
> 
> However, the authorities of the restaurant later spoke to a Turkish news channel, NTV, denying the allegations that Iraqi fighters did not pay for their meal.
> 
> A staff member working at the restaurant allegedly reported the incident to the daily which reportedly published the controversial story basing it on the view of the personnel. The remaining staffers claimed no such incident occurred.
> 
> Hürriyet's article claimed the total bill was 1040 Turkish Liras, a statement which was later found to be untrue as the picture of the receipt published online revealed that the total amount of the bill was 979 Turkish Liras and was 'paid' by the Iraqi fighters.
> 
> Another detail of the false story which was later proved wrong was the number of the fighters who had a meal at the restaurant. The report said there were 80 peshmerga fighters in the restaurant, a piece of information which later turned out to be false as well.
> 
> According to NTV, the bill was paid by the officials from the governorate who accompanied the fighters.


It's simple, really, if you claim those lands in Turkey, Syria, Iraq and Iran, try to take it. No dog is gonna cry. These lands have been taken with our ancestors blood, so come and take it. Dont hold your breath though, you can barely beat isis. In the meanwhile keep throwing rocks and molotovs as the heroes you are. I hope for the day when the police and army can retaliate with real bullets, lets see your heroism then.


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> Here u going u lowlife lying rats. besides, it's Kurdish land. The restaurant was Kurdish owned, Riha is a Kurdish province. People throw rocks at your army and police, they hate the criminal occupiers that has done nothing but killing Kurds since the begining of the 20th century while the people of Northern Kurdistan adores, throws roses and raises their voice for the Kurdish Army.


You presented the proof with your own hands by posting the quittance where its clearly written that Turkish state paid the bill.

Oh i almost forgot, its Turkey and without Turkeys permission Peshmerga would be making halay in Erbil instead of Kobane.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

haman10 said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> *خڕگ ۆ سرتان أره کۆبانێ*​seems like kobane is not doing very well , thanks to certain terrorist northern regimes .
> 
> after the pishmarga forces entered the area i personally expected immediate relief of pressure .
> 
> nothing very special though



Actually the artillery pieces that Peshmerga brought with them have been extremely important and vital and the tide seems to have turned or is begining to. DAESH had the upper hand with their tanks and heavy artillery but thanks to US airstrikes many of the tanks have been destroyed. And the fight is more even and YPG have advanced on several directions actually. Many reports of some villages being liberated and advancements in the city. With the Peshmerga entry I suspect that the US engaged more with airstrikes. But I will wait to be 100% before posting any news of advancements

For those wondering why US is bombarding IS so much in Kobane this is an excellent analysis. 

*The War Nerd: Crunching numbers on Kobane*



BY GARY BRECHER 
ON OCTOBER 31, 2014






How many Islamic State fighters have died in Kobane? That question isn’t as easy to answer as you might expect. In fact, nothing about Islamic State’s numbers really adds up. How many fighters does IS have in the first place? Even that isn’t easy to answer. Islamic State expands and contracts in the press according to its own propaganda requirements, and the fear-level of Western correspondents.

IS has been very good at hiding its dead. Oh yeah, jihadis love to talk about how they love death, but a smart military force doesn’t show too many close-ups of its dead, and IS has put a very effective clamp on reports about how many of its men are dying in the long, bloody fight for Kobane.

And that’s why the USAF arranged with the Kurdish YPG units defending Kobane to stage a video that would force IS men out into the open, where they could be killed on-camera, in a way that would send a message to potential recruits around the world.

You’ve probably seen that video. It shows the summit of Tel Sehir, a hill west of Kobane. in the early evening of October 24, 2014.

It starts with a beautifully framed telephoto shot of Islamic State fighters standing on the crest of Tel Sheir, a hill to the west of town. There’s the dreaded black IS flag flying on the summit, and to the right, a hooded fighter who seems to be talking to several other IS men who are walking uphill toward him.

Suddenly the man on the crest starts running. A second later, the summit explodes, as two more blasts hit the far side of the hill at the same time. That first blast sends the body of the man near the crest flying in classic ***-over-teakettle manner through the air, along with enough freshly-turned dirt to start a garden shop in the Namib. One of the men standing on the front slope starts running downhill, a sure sign that he’s seen too many action movies.

You don’t outrun something like this. Sure enough, the second strikes hit, one landing precisely in his gully.

It was a glorious moment, perfectly directed, the sort of thing YPG fans like yers trooly couldn’t see enough times. I’m not pretending to be neutral in this one, having lived in Kurdistan, and then in Saudi Arabia. The Kurds are the sanest people in the Middle East at the moment, the least bigoted, the most adaptable. In any war between misogynist slave-dealing Wahhabi bigots and Kurdish militia led by a woman, I’m cheering for the Kurds all the way.

But even for a fan like me, the video seems almost too good to be true. Syria has been the real Hollywood of war videos for years now, and the real ones don’t look nearly as smooth and professional as this one.

For example, after the first shot of the hilltop before impact, the camera turns away, to a placid shot of the dusk over Kobane. Then it cuts to the hilltop again, as if the camera crew knew something was going to happen. And they’re on the spot, full telephoto, when the first blast hits.

It seems like they were expecting it because they *were* expecting it. This was a classic staged operation. Not fake—those were real IS men on the hill, and they were really blown to bits. But the operation was choreographed all the way. You can do that with a force like IS, because they’re too stupid to know when they’re being lured into a kill zone like this.

Jenan Moussa, one of the best journalists covering Syria, picked up on the story quickly:

Jenan Moussa‏@jenanmoussa
ISIS advances to Tel Sheir hill West #Kobane. Clearly this didnt go unnoticed by coalition planes. Pics v @Kilicbil

What happened was that someone in the U.S. military propaganda wing decided we needed a good shot of IS fighters getting zapped by the air strikes. Until the Tel Sheir video, all we had seen was flying concrete, as US planes blew up ruined buildings inside Kobane. It was probably effective, but it wasn’t good TV. You couldn’t tell, at telephoto distance, if those buildings were even occupied.

That’s when a nice bare hilltop comes in handy. And Tel Sheir happened to be available, thanks to another deception the YPG and USAF ran on IS. The YPG staged a fake retreat from the hill on Thursday, October 23 “…due to a shortage of ammunition and weapons.”

The next day, Friday October 24, Islamic State moved a squad (at least) onto the hill. IS had every reason to expect that the YPG would retreat eventually. After all, the Iraqi Army, far bigger and better-armed, had abandoned all of Western Iraq to IS without a fight. Why wouldn’t this tiny Kurdish militia, worn out from holding off IS firepower equivalent to an entire armored division, withdraw at last?

And that, as moviegoers used to say, is where we came in. By dusk on October 24 the cameras were in place, focused on the hilltop. The light was perfect—dim enough to highlight the coming explosions but not so dark as to obscure the men who were the targets. The call went up to a B1-B

And the video went up, becoming an instant hit.

But why stage such an expensive spectacle to kill a few IS goons? Air strikes are expensive, and the munitions that blasted those men off the hill cost thousands of times more than the flag they destroyed. Even if you add the seven IS men confirmed killed by the strikes by the YPG, it’s a lot of trouble to kill seven idiot sectarian dupes.

But this is not Stalingrad, and you can’t do that sort of simple cost-accounting. To understand why that air strike was worth it, you have to factor in all the times that video was shared online, all the gloating that went on from YPG supporters, Kurds, Shi’ites, and others who have reason to hate and fear Islamic State. My friend Annibale, who keeps up with a very interesting range of sources around the world, said he was getting messages from minority areas of northern Pakistan cheering for the video. We hear mostly about the anger of Sunni Muslims, especially Sunni Arabs, but you ain’t seen rage until you hear from people from the minority sects and tribes living under Sunni rule.

One way to judge the propaganda value of that video is to count the number of IS supporters who were tweeting “Fake! Didn’t happen!” or “So what, big deal, didn’t hurt!” as soon as they saw it. Look at the tweets reacting to Jenan Moussa’s news about the strike and you see the delight by YPG supporters, and the bitter denials of IS fans.



This was being repeated all over social media, all over the world, in Urdu, Arabic, German, French, Bengali, Malayalam, and Bahasa Indonesia, as well as English. It’s too simple to say that there’s a propaganda war going on over the struggle for Kobane. Actually there are at least two propaganda wars. One of those, the one to win over traditional media, came down in favor of the Kurds a while ago—about the time Islamic State actually published an article in its magazine, Dabiq, boasting about enslaving Yazidi women and girls and handing them out as sex toys to its fighters.

After that article, it was kinda difficult for most liberal humanists to keep a soft spot for Islamic State. Oh, a few of the stupider fellas among the usual suspects tried to find some way of absolving sex-slavers of any blame in sex-slavery. Glenn Greenwald twisted himself into knots to make the brilliant guess that the US didn’t even intend to bomb IS at all, which would have come as news to the men on that hill in the video. But c’mon—Glenn Greenwald? I had a little exchange with Glenn Greenwald over Mali a while back, and came away with the firm conviction that Greenwald may well be the stupidest human being on the planet. I concede that there may, in fact, be a stupider person somewhere on earth, but my contention is that if this hypothesized miracle of Nature exists, he or she will most likely be found at the bottom of a lake, skeletal fingers on the key, eye sockets turned in exasperation toward the ignition, wondering why the car won’t start.

Aside from cretins like Greenwald, pretty much everybody in the pundit world agrees that yes, slavery is bad, beheading people for believing in the wrong imaginary friend is bad, and therefore IS is bad.

The Western Front of the propaganda war over Kobane was officially won on October 28, 2014, when the New York Times opened its editorial pages to the woman in charge of the YPG in the town.

But that was a very minor theatre of the propaganda war, involving a few elderly folk. The real PR war being fought on YouTube and Twitter and Instagram is a struggle for a much younger, fiercer, and mostly non-American audience.

The rules of that war are very different. Imagine you’re a young guy sitting at a café in, say, Tunis.

There are no jobs in Tunis. There isn’t much that connects you to anyone, except Islam, which—in theory—unites all Muslims in friendship. It doesn’t work that way in practice, of course, as Muslims from poor countries find when they take jobs in the Gulf—and Lord, do they get mad!–but it’s still the only cheerful idea in your world, as you sit there nursing a coffee all day.

Imagine being that guy, and jihad doesn’t seem like such a crazy idea. You don’t even have to imagine being a Tunisian; I can give you an All-American example from the other side of the fight in Kobane. Jordan Matson, a 28-year old American, joined the YPG after getting out of the US Army and ending up doing night shifts in a meat-packing plant.

I’m not pretending that YPG and IS are morally equal. They’re not. YPG is a secular, gender-neutral local militia defending its home town against fucking monsters, and IS is the monster in question, one of the vilest groups around. But the life-story, the motives, the experiences, of Jordan Matson and the average Tunisian recruit aren’t that different. Jihad, on either side, beats graveyard shift in Wisconsin or unemployment in Tunis.

So if you’re that potential IS recruit in Tunis, you’re watching the news from Kobane, but you’re watching it your way. You don’t worry too much about the atrocity stories coming out about IS. Young men have a great tolerance, let us say, for such things. In fact, many of them have a great deal more than tolerance—something more like enthusiasm, and I speak from my own embarrassing experience of a celibate adolescence.

As for sex slavery, it can look very different, if you’re a celibate young man sitting in a Tunis café with no job, than it looks to a New York Times pundit. As William Butler Yeats said a century ago, noting the, er, unusual eagerness of young Irish Catholic males to get themselves killed fighting better-trained and –armed regulars, celibate young men raised in sex-segregated environments get very excited at the idea of war and martyrdom. My hand is the first to be raised here, my old bald head blushing. I’m not one of those old “bald heads forgetful of their sins” that Yeats described; I remember my sins all too well, even if they were mostly imagined. And the average young man in Tunis or Riyadh has been raised in an atmosphere every bit as devout and celibate as the one which forged the martyrs of Yeats’s Ireland.

If you really want to venture into this territory—and it’s very, very embarrassing territory, believe me—you should read an amazing book called Male Fantasies.

The author is an annoying German academic, and the writing is tedious as Hell, but the idea is amazing: A look at the fantasies about women that motivated the young men who joined the Freikorps, the volunteer military forces of Weimar-era Germany. The book argues, in its slow, earnest German way, that these fantasies are ordinary, but very creepy, male ideas leading direct from dumb-*** dreams about girls, to the fatal decision to march off with the Freikorps. And if you were to look for a 21st version of the Freikorps…Ladies and gents, may I present Islamic State?

So you don’t dissuade a contemporary Freikorps recruit thinking about heading to Syria that it would be un-liberal or un-humanist to do so. He loves that idea. You need a different approach, one that matches his notions of what matters.

And you better find a way to reach these guys sitting around at cafes in Tunis, because they’re the ones who fill up IS’s ranks. Tunisia, with a population of only 10.8 million people, has 3000 fighters in Syria/Iraq, more than Saudi Arabia, Jordan, or any of the other bigger Muslim countries.

And the reason they like Islamic State is simple: It’s been looking like a winner. You won’t persuade guys like this that joining Islamic State is a bad idea by showing them that IS has been doing bad things. Young men…I don’t know how to put this politely, really; young men from celibate, conservative backgrounds have a deep interest in doing bad things. What they don’t like is looking like fools, like suckers—like losers.

So you won’t persuade these guys to stay home by showing them that Islamic State is evil, but you can show them it’s foolish, overstretched, led by idiots, doomed. And that air strike on the hill does a very good job of conveying that message, in a way that doesn’t depend on speaking fluent English or sharing any of the pundits’ self-righteous opinions about justice or freedom.

The guy you see tumbling over and over through the air doesn’t look like a shahid, a martyr; he looks like an idiot. The guy who starts running down the gully, as if he’ll outrace the second salvo—he looks like a fool. You may want to be a martyr, but not that way, not as a crispy critter to be counted and shoveled into a shallow grave by gloating YPG men—or worse, YPJ women. What the hick young men who join IS fear most of all is being shamed by the women of the YPJ.

If IS looks lame, recruits will stop coming, and IS will wither very quickly. They need a steady supply of kids to keep going, because they’ve been using up men very quickly. But you need to remember what “lame” means to a 19-year old male of limited intellect. Consider the case of a typical group of IS recruits: six young guys from the Bangladeshi community in Portsmouth, in the UK, who flew off to Syria to join some idiot outfit called “The Britani Brigade Bangladeshi Bad Boys.” My keyboard is blushing, just from typing out that alliterated crap bravado. But then I’m not in the IS recruit pool, and neither (most likely) are you. If we were 19-year old celibate boys, that dumb-*** name might seem very cool.

But what would not seem cool is being a sucker, and those guys are dying like suckers. Six of these Bangladeshi guys from Portsmouth made jihad; four have died in Syria, and another is in prison in the UK.

If you can persuade these guys, not just that they’re going to die—because dying can seem pretty cool when you’re 19 and stupid—but that they’re going to die stupid, like the men on the hill did, then they may stay home.

Without new recruits, IS will dry up very quickly. It’s a matter of basic numbers. How many men does IS have? How many casualties have they lost? How many replacements are they getting?

First: Islamic State is remarkably small, given the possible pool of recruits. The CIA now guesses (and it is just a guess) that there are 31,000 men fighting for IS.

When you recall that there are a billion-plus Sunni Muslims in the world, and that their population skews very young compared to those of the infidel countries, 31,000 is a tiny number. Consider Tunisia; although it’s the most enthusiastic contributor to jihad, it’s only sending a tiny percentage of its military-age men to Syria. Thanks to a very high recent birth rate, Tunisia could send something over a half-million men to Syria if it was really all in for jihad.

As I’ve said before, the most amazing thing about jihadis is how few of them there are. My own guess is that the CIA’s number is low. I make that guess the same way the CIA did: Squinting at what IS is doing and guessing how many men it must take to do it. IS is fighting against the Peshmerga in Northern Iraq, the “Iraqi Army”/Shia near Baghdad, and is at least pretending to fight Assad’s SAA in NW Syria as well. Add to that the number of men it takes to run around Raqqa telling women to veil up, the squads assigned to track down and kill former soldiers and cops, the internal security men working other guys’ fingernails to the bone trying to get them to confess to heresy…and you end up thinking that there have to be more than 31,000 men involved.

But let’s start with the CIA’s estimate of 31,000 IS fighters, and see what the fight for Kobane has cost IS. As of October 23, US air strikes had killed at least 464 IS fighters, according to a Syrian war-monitor group that’s been accurate throughout the war.

Keep in mind that until October 7, the US was apparently minimizing strikes near Kobane to keep Erdogan’s Turkish Islamists happy, an insane “Hit’em, but lightly” policy that changed radically after that first week of October.

So for the first weeks of fighting in Kobane, most of IS’s casualties would have come in close, urban combat with YPG. It’s much harder to come up with casualty numbers for that combat, but one blogger has done a great job with a spreadsheet, coming up with about 800 IS men killed in air strikes and ground combat by early October.

This was a very rough guess, but a reasonable one. The spreadsheet shows almost 400 YPG KIA during this period, and it’s reasonable that IS, as the attacking force, trying to take rubble-filled streets defended by diehard locals, would have higher losses.

And those losses have continued this week, after the period covered by these estimates. In fact, IS has intensified its attacks to seal the border before reinforcements can arrive.

So, no matter how you chop these numbers, you get an incredible total, almost certainly over 1000 KIA. Now, in contemporary warfare, the usual ratio of wounded to killed is often very high. US casualties in recent wars involved about one KIA for every seven WIA, and very few of the WIA die of their wounds (though many of them lose limbs, vision, or suffer other horrific injuries).

Obviously an IS fighter who gets shot in a street fight in Kobane is not going to get US-level care, or, in many cases, any care at all. So the number of wounded is probably lower—or rather, you can count most of the wounded as dead within hours of being hit. So let’s start with a very low estimate of IS wounded, say three WIA for every KIA. That still gives you something like 3000 men injured seriously enough to be put out of action.

So six weeks of fighting in Kobane has cost Islamic State something like 4000 men. That’s 13% of their total force (if you accept the CIA’s low-ball estimate of their numbers).

But I can’t go with that number. It’s too high. One rule of war numbers is that you never believe what you hope, so I must be wrong; it must be lower. So I’ll just arbitrarily lop a thousand off it. That still leaves IS with 3000 casualties in Kobane, almost 10% of its force—yer classic decimation. That is a huge loss for any force, but far more disastrous for one like IS that depends on volunteers—worse yet, volunteers from far away who have to go to one Hell of a lot of trouble to join up, and in fact just to reach the theater.

So IS is now in a classic bind: The only way to make up for these ungodly (har-de-har-har) losses is to keep attacking and hope you can salvage a win—because unless you win, you won’t get more recruits. That’s why IS is willing to spend so many lives on “CNN warfare.” Kobane isn’t “strategically” important, in the sense that Bonaparte or Rommel understood “strategy” as they pored over their paper maps. But in terms of 21st c. strategy, it matters because it’s a hit TV show, and everything depends on how the plot comes out. All those wavering potential recruits in Jakarta, Berlin, and Riyadh need to believe that IS is winning; if it’s not, they’ll stay home and play video games.

That’s why IS has even taken the really scary step of bringing the Chechen to Kobane. You know why you bring in the Chechen? Because balrogs don’t actually exist. Chechens are the next best thing, and the Chechen in question, Abu Omar al-Shishani (“Omar the Chechen”), was transferred this week from the Sinjar front, where he was in charge of slaughtering Yazidi refugees. Omar has been brought to Kobane as a fixer, with the job of closing down the border before reinforcements can reach the YPG. And the Turks have been making very, very sure he has lots of time to kill all the Kurds fighting for Kobane before any eventual reinforcements can arrive. Turkey has used every lame excuse it could find to delay the Iraqi Peshmerga it sullenly allowed to help in Kobane, while Turkish troops chat happily along the border with IS goons stealing local Kurds’ trucks and farm vehicles.

So far, Kobane has held out against all this, and bled Islamic State very badly. So the long question is whether IS can recover from its huge losses in this “CNN” battle. How many recruits are joining IS? According to British security, “at least” five men from the UK join IS each week.

If you assume that other countries with a history of sending a lot of recruits to IS are sending new troops at the same rate, you get something like 30 per week from Tunisia, 25 per week from Saudi, and a few from Russia, Germany, and France. That would mean a hundred new men per week—untrained amateur troops with little combat value, and not nearly enough to make up for the huge losses in Kobane.

But those recruiting numbers aren’t stable. They depend completely on image, the “CNN War.” And the one thing IS can’t afford to do, if it wants to win the war for the guys sitting around cafes in Tunis, is look weak.
So Omar al-Shishani has very little time to choke out Kobane. If he can’t do it—if the Peshmerga finally make it through Erdogan’s Islamist obstacle course and cross into Syria—then the number of recruits will fall very quickly. Some will join other Syrian groups like Jabhat al Nusra; others will decide to stick around Tunis (or Portsmouth, or Sarcelles) and see if a job turns up.

_[illustration by Brad Jonas for Pando]_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

xenon54 said:


> You presented the proof with your own hands by posting the quittance where its clearly written that Turkish state paid the bill.
> 
> Oh i almost forgot, its Turkey and without Turkeys permission Peshmerga would be making halay in Erbil instead of Kobane.



well I was tricked by your lying kind

"Hürriyet's article claimed the total bill was 1040 Turkish Liras, a statement which was later found to be untrue as the picture of the receipt published online revealed that the total amount of the bill was 979 Turkish Liras and was 'paid' by the Iraqi fighters."


----------



## xenon54 out

Its written here, you posted it, Turkish state paid the bill...


Al-Kurdi said:


> well I was tricked by your lying kind
> 
> "Hürriyet's article claimed the total bill was 1040 Turkish Liras, a statement which was later found to be untrue as the picture of the receipt published online revealed that the total amount of the bill was 979 Turkish Liras and was 'paid' by the Iraqi fighters."










Al-Kurdi said:


> nuff off topic stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peshmerga finally entering Kobane and apprently
> 
> *"Among Peshmerga waiting to cross into Kobane, there is a group specialised with Laser guidance to support Airstrikes from the ground "*
> 
> And this couldn't be more beautiful
> 
> BBC News - Syria IS: Iraqi Peshmerga fighters 'enter Kobane'
> 
> n for the Turkish media claim that they don't pay their bills
> 
> View attachment 139196


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> did they do the same regarding the FSA terrorists who crossed to kobane ?


No terrorists can travel through in Turkey's land within state's knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

xenon54 said:


> Its written here, you posted it, Turkish state paid the bill...


read article


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> read article


Fvck article i can read Turkish and the bill you posted clearly says Turkish state paid the bill.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529276086165962752
A total of 5 American ex-marines, veterans including the heavier guy in Efrin. They guy in the middle here looks more Kurdish from the diaspora.


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> well I was tricked by your lying kind
> 
> "Hürriyet's article claimed the total bill was 1040 Turkish Liras, a statement which was later found to be untrue as the picture of the receipt published online revealed that the total amount of the bill was 979 Turkish Liras and was 'paid' by the Iraqi fighters."



What are you still babbling about;

This is the receipt of their meal and it has been paid by the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

xenon54 said:


> Fvck article i can read Turkish and the bill you posted clearly says Turkish state paid the bill.



read TURKISH article


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> What are you still babbling about;
> 
> This is the receipt of their meal and it has been paid by the state.
> 
> View attachment 143653



why does it say Petrol??? They drink gas?


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> read TURKISH article


And i say fvck article, should i believe some articles or my own eyes?



Al-Kurdi said:


> why does it say Petrol??? They drink gas?


Because they ate at a road restaurant.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Ministry of ‪#‎Peshmerga‬ senior official: "Another convoy carrying weapons and ammunitions from the ministry of Peshmerga was dispatched to‪#‎Kobane‬ today. The weapons go through Northern Kurdistan (Kurdish areas of Turkey)."


----------



## Al-Kurdi

xenon54 said:


> And i say fvck article, should i believe some articles or my own eyes?
> 
> 
> Because they ate at a road restaurant.



TURKISH article


----------



## Oublious

In Turkey we have restaurants addition in the gasstation.


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> TURKISH article


MY OWN EYES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> why does it say Petrol??? They drink gas?



Lol, 

You know these road side facilities, where you can buy gas, also they have restaurant, supermarket, etc...

If you look at below the "Seffat Petrol" it writes.

Lokantıcılık, which means "Restaurant", Also in the receipt it writes "Yemek bedeli".

Also it doesn't looks like they are drinking petrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> No terrorists can travel through in Turkey's land within state's knowledge.


convincing enough


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Lol,
> 
> You know these road side facilities, where you can buy gas, also they have restaurant, supermarket, etc...
> 
> If you look at below the "Seffat Petrol" it writes.
> 
> Lokantıcılık, which means "Restaurant", Also in the receipt it writes "Yemek bedeli".
> 
> Also it doesn't looks like they are drinking petrol.
> 
> View attachment 143674



that is not Peshmerga, lol


----------



## Al-Kurdi

xenon54 said:


> MY OWN EYES



TURKISH article


----------



## Oublious

Al-Kurdi said:


> that is not Peshmerga, lol




They are goats from qandil...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> that is not Peshmerga, lol



You can compare that photo with the below. Look at windows, walls, chairs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Kurdish terrorists waiting for their execution. Other pictures are graphic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damm1t

atatwolf said:


> Kurdish terrorists waiting for their execution. Other pictures are graphic.



I love it when the terrorists I hate less execute the terrorists I hate more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

@WebMaster You once removed a thread that had a screenshot I uploaded from a youtube video (that is not graphic) that wasn't even deleted by YouTube yet you can see many images that are far worse than what I've uploaded here. Do you think that these threads should also be removed?


----------



## EagleEyes

Azizam said:


> @WebMaster You once removed a thread that had a screenshot I uploaded from a youtube video (that is not graphic) that wasn't even deleted by YouTube yet you can see many images that are far worse than what I've uploaded here. Do you think that these threads should also be removed?


 
Create a thread in GHQ linking specific posts.


----------



## Azizam

WebMaster said:


> Create a thread in GHQ linking specific posts.


I personally don't have a problem with graphic content so I won't complain against such posts. My point is that the rules should be same for every thread. Again I don't have an intention to create an issues. I just noticed it anyway.


----------



## Ceylal

@1000...weep and learn...
Kurdish Peshmergas girls firefight vs ISIS in Kobane
[video]



Peshmergas Vs ISIS
[video]


----------



## 1000

@Ceylal

Learn what ? how to pose before a camera ?

They don't fight they just pose, only a few PKK women fight in the mountains against Turkey but mountain warfare for them is nothing that requires intense and physical power, it's hit & hide or place an IED and watch it go off from a mountain. the 100 ISIS killed PKK girl is a joke as well.


What is this then ? It's SAA vs opposition but you fall for the Kurdi propaganda, all it takes is a background song and the barbari falls for it, no wonder I keep educating you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

1000 said:


> @Ceylal
> 
> Learn what ? how to pose before a camera ?
> 
> They don't fight they just pose, only a few PKK women fight in the mountains against Turkey but mountain warfare for them is nothing that requires intense and physical power, it's hit & hide or place an IED and watch it go off from a mountain. the 100 ISIS killed PKK girl is a joke as well.
> 
> 
> What is this then ? It's SAA vs opposition but you fall for the Kurdi propaganda, all it takes is a background song and the barbari falls for it, no wonder I keep educating you.




Indeed this is a fake video of kurds, i watched this video in 2013 and i thoughed i did see this video once.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Trusted sources reported to SOHR that violent clashes took place between ISIS and YPG in Kani Arban front east of Ein al-Arab Kobane" after ISIS fighters sneaked into the area. YPG targeted 2 vehicles for the IS south of the city, reports of losses in the IS. 2 mortars fired by ISIS fell on areas in the city. Azady yard near the cultural center witnessed advances for YPG after violent clashes against the IS. YPG also targeted 3 ISIS vehicles between Baghdak and Qara Mog villages in the eastern countryside, what killed at least 5 fighters from the IS, reports of more human losses.


----------



## damm1t

Al-Kurdi said:


> Trusted sources reported to SOHR


----------



## BaybarsHan




----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> @Ceylal
> 
> Learn what ?


Do you need a handkerchief?

Iraq before






Iraq now


----------



## atatwolf

Al-Kurdi said:


> Trusted sources reported to SOHR that violent clashes took place between ISIS and YPG in Kani Arban front east of Ein al-Arab Kobane" after ISIS fighters sneaked into the area. YPG targeted 2 vehicles for the IS south of the city, reports of losses in the IS. 2 mortars fired by ISIS fell on areas in the city. Azady yard near the cultural center witnessed advances for YPG after violent clashes against the IS. YPG also targeted 3 ISIS vehicles between Baghdak and Qara Mog villages in the eastern countryside, what killed at least 5 fighters from the IS, reports of more human losses.


You forgot to write this:

And they lived happily ever after.

The end.


----------



## ای ایران

*Footballer Deniz Naki flees Turkey for Germany after attack*
By Selin Girit
BBC Turkish

Turkish-German footballer targeted in an allegedly racist attack has left his club and flown out of Turkey.

Striker Deniz Naki, who plays for Turkish Super League club Genclerbirligi, was attacked in Ankara on Sunday and got a black eye as well a minor injury to a hand.

He had recently expressed support on social media for the Kurds defending the strategic Syrian border town of Kobane from Islamic State (IS) attack and posted comments and pictures criticising IS militants.

Naki told the BBC he was attacked by three men while out buying food.

Once they recognised who he was, he said they they started insulting him for being of Alevi-Kurdish origin - a religious and ethnic minority in Turkey. Turkey has an Alevi population of up to 15 million, including both ethnic Kurds and Turks.

"They were swearing and asking: 'Are you that dirty Kurd? Are you Deniz Naki?'" he said.

"Then they said: 'Damn your Kobane, damn your Sinjar'. I tried to calm them down. But suddenly one of them punched me in the eye. Trying to defend myself, I punched one of them back and started running away.

"As I was running I heard them shout: 'Was the first warning not enough? This is your second and last warning. Leave this country, leave this city, leave this football club!'"

He boarded a flight back to Germany on Tuesday night.

Naki was targeted on social media six months ago because of a tattoo he has on his right arm that reads "Dersim 62", the traditional name and vehicle number plate of the eastern Alevi-Kurdish town of Tunceli.

He played for German clubs St Pauli and Paderborn before being transferred to Ankara top-flight team Genclerbirligi last year.

His decision to leave Turkey now was not down to fear, but rather concern for his family and friends, he said.

This time he was punched, but what if next time he ends up stabbed or shot, he asks.

"If I go out with my team-mates and one of them gets injured, how can I live with that? If I go out alone, I might get attacked again three or four months later.

"My parents live in Germany. They were worried. They couldn't sleep at night. That's why I chose to leave."

Asked about his future plans, the 25-year-old told the BBC he had no intention of returning.

"There is no tolerance. I would only go back because I love my country, I love my hometown. That's it. I will carry on with my career in Germany."


----------



## BaybarsHan

Alevi-Kurdish from Germany, bad constellation


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Trusted sources reported to SOHR that the YPG advanced near al-Haj Rashad and al-Baladia areas in Ein al-Arab Kobane after violent clashes against ISIS, led to death of 13 ISIS and killed and wounded 6 YPG. Clashes continue in many fronts in the city. Reports that YPG targeted 2 motorcycles for the IS on the road between Kobane and Jarablis, reports of killing 4 ISIS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530610670115364864
dusty rat







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531110110232608768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaybarsHan

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## manlion

Syrian Kurdish forces fighting the Islamic State group in the border city of Kobani reportedly took back part of the strategic Mishtenur hill on Wednesday, blocking the militants’ supply route from their Syrian stronghold of Raqqa

Kobani Kurdish Forces Cut ISIS Supply Route From Raqqa, Take Back Part Of Strategic Hill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

IS attacking Kobane from Turkey , the lunatic just cant stand loosing Kobane 

Heavy fighting resumes in Kobane between Kurdish forces and ISIS

KOBANE BORDER—Heavy fighting resumed between Kurdish forces and Islamic State (ISIS) militants in Kobane in the early hours of Saturday, a Peshmerga commander in the city said.

“Fighting has broken out in the south and northeast of the city and heavy weaponry is used in the fight,” Brigadier Toufik Khazyavayi told _Rudaw_ by telephone. 

Khazyavayi said coalition fighter jets have also bombarded ISIS positions around the city at least four times today.

“ISIS hasn’t been able to make any advance,” he said. “On the contrary the Peshmerga and Peoples Protection Units (YPG) are moving forward and ISIS is on the retreat.”

YPG commanders say that they now control about 80 percent of the city and that coalition airstrikes have taken their toll on the ISIS militants.


----------



## ای ایران

The Kurdish border city of Kobane in Northern Syria has been under siege by Islamic State fighters for more than three months. But Kurdish forces are managing to retain hold of most of the city. As well as keeping IS at bay � they see getting their story out to the rest of the world as a vital part of their mission. An Iranian Kurdish film-maker spent a few days inside Kobane following the men and women risking their lives to publicise the ongoing battle. BBC World News - Inside Kobane


----------



## TheGrim

I have some recommendations :

1. Declare OHAL again
2. Do a population exchange with the people living in Cizre ( apparently they hate Turkey so why not). Pay the KRG money or deduct it from their 500 million $ debt to take these traitors in.
3. Send 70k-90k soldiers to reinforce these directives
4. After no one else but Turkish military personnel remains in Cizre ( they will be the only ones there one way or another) raze that tiny little shit hole town
5. Build a huge military base on its rubble ( I mean a really huge one) 
6. Mine mountain passes and establish armed UAV patrols on the Turkish side of the border against the little mountain rats known as PKK
7. Name the base Fort Yavuz to make things even more clearer than they are and declare the airspace above and around the base a no fly 
8. There you have a strong and efficient solution


----------



## Ceylal

TheGrim said:


> I have some recommendations :


Is that an indication of Turkey's toughness? Kobani was liberated depite Turkey's arming ISIS and barring kurds from joining the fight. I guess the Kurds taught the NATO muslim member a lesson in integrity, manhood and motivation..


----------



## TheGrim

Ceylal said:


> Is that an indication of Turkey's toughness? Kobani was liberated depite Turkey's arming ISIS and barring kurds from joining the fight. I guess the Kurds taught the NATO muslim member a lesson in integrity, manhood and motivation..[/QUOTE
> 
> please include my recommendations in the quote next time. You suck at propaganda you stateless Berber ( yep I read all 48 pages on this thread you silly twat)
> 
> Hmm a lesson in INTEGRITY and MANHOOD no less?! Mountain rats fighting for the survival of one of their swamps is just amusing and certainly not a lesson about anything.
> 
> Hey go the Algerian desert, draw a circle around yourself and declare it Berberistan ok? Then use the stick as a makeshift flagpole and your underwear (doubt you use any but still I'm hoping you might) as a makeshift flag ok ? Doing that will have more legitimacy than a so called North Kurdistan.


----------



## -SINAN-

Ceylal said:


> Is that an indication of Turkey's toughness? Kobani was liberated depite Turkey's arming ISIS and barring kurds from joining the fight. I guess the Kurds taught the NATO muslim member a lesson in integrity, manhood and motivation..


 
If we had done such a thing....there would be no Kurds in Syria.


----------



## Ceylal

@TheGrim 


> Hey go the Algerian desert, draw a circle around yourself and declare it Berberistan ok? Then use the stick as a makeshift flagpole and your underwear (doubt you use any but still I'm hoping you might) as a makeshift flag ok ? Doing that will have more legitimacy than a so called North Kurdistan.


I am confident that the Kurds will take that stick and will shove it up Erdogan behind and have a state of their own carved from Turkey. There is nothing, that will stop them now..
For the BERBERS, they already have the biggest state in Africa and that is enough for them..



Sinan said:


> If we had done such a thing....there would be no Kurds in Syria.


Well it seems that Turkey had an understanding with ISIS..At least that what the foreign press is alluring to.


----------



## -SINAN-

Ceylal said:


> am confident that the Kurds will take that stick and will shove it up Erdogan behind and have a state of their own carved from Turkey. There is nothing, that will stop them now..



We heard these words so many times 



Ceylal said:


> Well it seems that Turkey had an understanding with ISIS..At least that what the foreign press is alluring to.


I think ISIS understands that if they touch us, we will steam roll them and they keep away. In fact every actor in ME keeps away from the Turkish army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

Ceylal said:


> Is that an indication of Turkey's toughness? Kobani was liberated depite Turkey's arming ISIS and barring kurds from joining the fight. I guess the Kurds taught the NATO muslim member a lesson in integrity, manhood and motivation..




What lessons? That they are weaker and dumber than we have thought?

That US Air strikes wasn't enough so we turks had to help out and give save passage to the peshmwerga?

That we had to send our allies the FSA to ayn al Arab?


----------



## ibo135

pkk, pkk leader apo ocalan, kobane are crypto-armenians.


----------



## Timur

ibo135 said:


> kobane



ayn al arab and before like the same arab call in turkish.. dont know how it changed to kurdish must be a mystical transmogrification of spectral energy in Astral world wich lead to pure energy leaking out to ayn al arab turning in the physical world to a viscid mass that looks brown..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> We heard these words so many times
> 
> 
> I think ISIS understands that if they touch us, we will steam roll them and they keep away. In fact every actor in ME keeps away from the Turkish army.



lol ISIS attacked via "turkish land" Kobani, through the border crossing and what did you do to defend 'your' holy land?YPG had to clear it. I wonder where the selfie taking brave infrantry men were when that happened, a crossing that they usually keep a 24/7 eye on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> lol ISIS attacked via "turkish land" Kobani, through the border crossing and what did you do to defend 'your' holy land?YPG had to clear it. I wonder where the selfie taking brave infrantry men were when that happened, a crossing that they usually keep a 24/7 eye on.


I wonder,if you can talk without lying Kurdo....İf we believe caveman media, we shipped SPAs and Tanks to ISIS.


----------



## TheGrim

Al-Kurdi said:


> lol ISIS attacked via "turkish land" Kobani, through the border crossing and what did you do to defend 'your' holy land?YPG had to clear it. I wonder where the selfie taking brave infrantry men were when that happened, a crossing that they usually keep a 24/7 eye on.



They were too busy watching the firework show inside Ayn Al-Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Al-Kurdi said:


> YPG



Al kiro ypg is nothing we turks send you krio's the pershmerga and FSA as help and what happened? ayn al arab is free..

as ever you are unthankfull.. like a normal kiro


----------



## ibo135

Timur said:


> ayn al arab and before like the same arab call in turkish.. dont know how it changed to *kurdish* must be a mystical transmogrification of spectral energy in Astral world wich lead to pure energy leaking out to ayn al arab turning in the physical world to a viscid mass that looks..



PKK, PKK leader Apo Ocalan, Kobane/Kobani/Ayn Al Arab/Arab Pinari are *Crypto-Armenian*.

Thank you for your valuable and coherent response.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> I wonder,if you can talk without lying Kurdo....İf we believe caveman media, we shipped SPAs and Tanks to ISIS.



so you're telling me YPG crossed the border to fight the turksih army?





I don't know who you're trying to fool but it's pretty obvious turkey would rather share a border with ISIS than PKK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> so you're telling me YPG crossed the border to fight the turksih army?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who you're trying to fool but it's pretty obvious turkey would rather share a border with ISIS than PKK


I don't know what are you trying to prove with that video...which proves nothing.

Nobody crossed border...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> I don't know what are you trying to prove with that video...which proves nothing.
> 
> Nobody crossed border...



dude ISIS attacked from the turkish side, and that's YPG repelling the attackg and ousting IS from the "turkish" side. all the evidence is there and this has been posted before. YPG seized the turkish side and later on in agreement left and turkish soldiers went back into positions. the footage is there with IS being at the silos and everything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> dude ISIS attacked from the turkish side, and that's YPG repelling the attackg and ousting IS from the "turkish" side. all the evidence is there and this has been posted before. YPG seized the turkish side and later on in agreement left and turkish soldiers went back into positions. the footage is there with IS being at the silos and everything


Footage reveals nothing as always.

And thousands of Kurdish refugees (200.00 of them.) Police, Soldiers, Journalist from every nation is there. But some how they got blinded ISIS terrorists poped up in the Turkish territory and past near all these people and attacked Kobane...

Only cavemen will believe in this kind of fairy tail.

Fake cavemen media was reporting that Turkey has given 49 Tanks to ISIS....which we never saw them in the field...maybe they buried them in sand for later user ??? 
Turkish train carrying war tanks and weapons, delivered to ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Footage reveals nothing as always.
> 
> And thousands of Kurdish refugees (200.00 of them.) Police, Soldiers, Journalist from every nation is there. But some how they got blinded ISIS terrorists poped up in the Turkish territory and past near all these people and attacked Kobane...
> 
> Only cavemen will believe in this kind of fairy tail.



so europeans, americans are cavemen aswell? they all reported on it. but some country's media decided to turn a black eye on it like in many other sensitive things. world's media come at the begining besides, that's when turkey had the border closed and forced people away from watching, pirsus got it's distance from kobane.

the footage shows YPG fighting towards turkey to the north, not to the east. beliving anythign else is just being another delusional turk.


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> so europeans, americans are cavemen aswell? they all reported on it.


I have seen no officials statement just some tabloid media quoted cavemen sources that's all....


Al-Kurdi said:


> but some country's media decided to turn a black eye on it like in many other sensitive things. world's media come at the begining besides, that's when turkey had the border closed and forced people away from watching, pirsus got it's distance from kobane.


Another cavemen lie....


Al-Kurdi said:


> the footage shows YPG fighting towards turkey to the north, not to the east. beliving anythign else is just being another delusional turk.


Yeah sure... if Kurdi says it had to be true. No need for proof.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

yes coz amazon turklars sources knows it all


----------



## TheGrim

Al-Kurdi said:


> yes coz amazon turklars sources knows it all



That sentence doesn't make sense...just like the idea of Cavemenistan


----------



## Al-Kurdi

TheGrim said:


> That sentence doesn't make sense...just like the idea of Cavemenistan



intersting to notice is that your highest scoring province in education is a caveman province.


----------



## TheGrim

Al-Kurdi said:


> intersting to notice is that your highest scoring province in education is a caveman province.


Again a claim and no proof


----------



## anatolia

Al-Kurdi said:


> dude ISIS attacked from the turkish side, and that's YPG repelling the attackg and ousting IS from the "turkish" side. all the evidence is there and this has been posted before. YPG seized the turkish side and later on in agreement left and turkish soldiers went back into positions. the footage is there with IS being at the silos and everything


he say isis attack from turkish side which there are kurdish village and towns)no turkish village or town located there.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

anatolia said:


> he say isis attack from turkish side which there are kurdish village and towns)no turkish village or town located there.



just in case you try to edit


----------



## anatolia

Al-Kurdi said:


> just in case you try to edit


iam sorry for my english..but i know you understood me . but you cannot respond me..it is fine iwill say one more time .no turkish living border betweeen syria-turkish.. there is only kurdish village and town in this region.so you are just lying


----------



## Al-Kurdi

anatolia said:


> iam sorry for my english..but i know you understood me . but you cannot respond me..it is fine iwill say one more time .no turkish living border betweeen syria-turkish.. there is only kurdish village and town in this region.so you are just lying



no no I understand you , just that you confirmed what your brother sinan tried to disapprove.


----------



## anatolia

Al-Kurdi said:


> no no I understand you , just that you confirmed what your brother sinan tried to disapprove.


okey then iam waiting respond.thanks


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> no no I understand you , just that you confirmed what your brother sinan tried to disapprove.


What he said strengthens my argument.

What i said;
_*Thousands of Kurdish refugees (200.00 of them.) Police, Soldiers, Journalist from every nation is there.* But some how they got blinded ISIS terrorists poped up in the Turkish territory and past near all these people and attacked Kobane..._

He added, also the people who live on the border area are Kurds.

Nobody saw any ISIS terrorists on our soil which is across the Kobane but YPG say otherwise and offers no proof to back their claims...... cavemen media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

Sinan said:


> What he said strengthens my argument.
> 
> What i said;
> _*Thousands of Kurdish refugees (200.00 of them.) Police, Soldiers, Journalist from every nation is there.* But some how they got blinded ISIS terrorists poped up in the Turkish territory and past near all these people and attacked Kobane..._
> 
> He added, also the people who live on the border area are Kurds.
> 
> Nobody saw any ISIS terrorists on our soil which is across the Kobane but YPG say otherwise and offers no proof to back their claims...... cavemen media.



Whats up with this constant referring of cavemen here? Am I missing something?


----------



## TurAr

forcetrip said:


> Whats up with this constant referring of cavemen here? Am I missing something?



Caves are the natural habitat of the PKK terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

TurAr said:


> Caves are the natural habitat of the PKK terrorists.



What % of the roughly 20 million of turkeys population would you consider as terrorists?


----------



## xenon54 out

forcetrip said:


> What % of the roughly 20 million of turkeys population would you consider as terrorists?


Strange question, i dont know what you exactly mean but let me give you some facts.

Turkey population: ~75 million
Kurdish population in Turkey ~15 million
Number of pkk terrorists ~5000-10000 (rough estimation, depends on source)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

xenon54 said:


> Strange question, i dont know what you exactly mean but let me give you some facts.
> 
> Turkey population: ~75 million
> Kurdish population in Turkey ~15 million
> Number of pkk terrorists ~5000-10000 (rough estimation, depends on source)



Should have said 20% .. But I stand corrected.


----------



## xenon54 out

forcetrip said:


> Should have said 20% .. But I stand corrected.


With the figures i gave above, pkk terrorist make merely 0.03% of Kurdish population (not all pkk members are Kurdish btw) if thats your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

xenon54 said:


> With the figures i gave above, pkk terrorist make merely 0.03% of Kurdish population (not all pkk members are Kurdish btw) if thats your question.



What is your breakdown on their nationalities?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

forcetrip said:


> What is your breakdown on their nationalities?


Its hard to say something solid but its know that pkk has Armenian (partly ex Asala), European and even Turkish/half Turkish members. But the number of non Kurdish pkk members would probably not exceed 5-10% of all pkk members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

forcetrip said:


> What is your breakdown on their nationalities?



you didn't know? turks claim to come from a constellation near Sirius, hence name such as gökturks(skyturks) then they claim they came to earth and started civilization helping the rest(us) who were bunch of savages. they founded the sumerian civilzation, the aztec(they claim amazonians are turks) and so on. this is not something some random turk on the itnerent writes, we are talking about cnn lurk, fox turk and so on.



Sinan said:


> What he said strengthens my argument.
> 
> What i said;
> _*Thousands of Kurdish refugees (200.00 of them.) Police, Soldiers, Journalist from every nation is there.* But some how they got blinded ISIS terrorists poped up in the Turkish territory and past near all these people and attacked Kobane..._
> 
> He added, also the people who live on the border area are Kurds.
> 
> Nobody saw any ISIS terrorists on our soil which is across the Kobane but YPG say otherwise and offers no proof to back their claims...... cavemen media.



"*he say isis attack from turkish side* which there are kurdish village and towns)"

tbh it's just an waste of time answering you guys, those who call themselves turks in anatolia have ALWAYS been in a condition of denial, I understand that but I give you one last go heval .

*In this video do you see the ISIS rats shooting from the silos? do you see the abandoend trains and railroad? Do you see it from the turkish side? *





*NOW DO YOU SEE THESE PICTURES HEVAL? DO YOU SEE THE BUIDLINGS, THE SILOS? DO YOU SEE THE LINE MARKING THE BORDER? *
*




*
*



*


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> you didn't know? turks claim to come from a constellation near Sirius, hence name such as gökturks(skyturks) then they claim they came to earth and started civilization helping the rest(us) who were bunch of savages. they founded the sumerian civilzation, the aztec(they claim amazonians are turks) and so on. this is not something some random turk on the itnerent writes, we are talking about cnn lurk, fox turk and so on.


The BS you are releasing here as always...

So i am wrong when i say pkk isnt only Kurds? Well didnt knew there were christian Kurds.
















Those are also Kurds i suppose?


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> you didn't know? turks claim to come from a constellation near Sirius, hence name such as gökturks(skyturks) then they claim they came to earth and started civilization helping the rest(us) who were bunch of savages. they founded the sumerian civilzation, the aztec(they claim amazonians are turks) and so on. this is not something some random turk on the itnerent writes, we are talking about cnn lurk, fox turk and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> "*he say isis attack from turkish side* which there are kurdish village and towns)"
> 
> tbh it's just an waste of time answering you guys, those who call themselves turks in anatolia have ALWAYS been in a condition of denial, I understand that but I give you one last go heval .
> 
> *In this video do you see the ISIS rats shooting from the silos? do you see the abandoend trains and railroad? Do you see it from the turkish side? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOW DO YOU SEE THESE PICTURES HEVAL? DO YOU SEE THE BUIDLINGS, THE SILOS? DO YOU SEE THE LINE MARKING THE BORDER? *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



There is something wrong here that i couldn't sort out.

There is railroad which is the official border, after that the mined belt and after that fences.

As you can see here.





Kurds, International media watched the whole thing above the hills. How can such a thing take place....something fishy here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> The Governor of Kirkuk Dr Najmadin Karim has himself said that Kirkuk must have different status in Kurdish since it is so mixed. So belive me there is no kind of racist problems or opression. It's just that many of those Iraqi tribes in Hawijah don't want Kirkuk to belong to Kurds. Well Hawijah isn't under Peshmerga control, it's IS and to be frank I couldn't care about them. They still occupy alot of Kurdish farmlands that they refuse to give back that was driven by Saddam's pan-Arabic policies. But the native Arabs who lives in the city have no problems with Kurds and Kurds don't have with them.
> 
> Most of eastern Diyala are under Kurdish control, those areas are historical Kurdish populated. I mean just looking east at the border we come to Kermashan and other deep traditional Kurdish areas. Kifri, Xanaqin, naft khana just at the border(which was the first place oil was discovered/litearlly rivers of oil. Brits didn't let Kurds to have their state simply because of that oil. The only Kurdish city not under Kurdish admin is Mandali.
> 
> For the million Kurds in Baghdad there isn't much for them there, of course there are some elite, students n stuff. When jews left Baghdad for Israel, they sold all their businesses to the Feyli Kurds, Saddam considered them to be iranian spies and took everything from them, mass slaughtered them. Today most of them basically live in Baghdad ghettos.
> 
> What stops Kurds from declaring independance? Well Kurds didn't want to be part of the new government in Baghdad in the first palce and go ahead with preparing an referndum which is waht they doing when the UN and US in the last minute came to Slemani and pressured them to take part in it. There 2 months lieft or something and if things are improved Kurds will probably withdraw. Baghdad owes Kurdistan alot of money and I mean alot but nothing has been sent, people are unemployed and businesses are leaving.
> 
> Even without Kirkuk there are aprox 45 billion barrels in Kurdistan. And with most of the disputed areas under Kurdish control there is alot of oil. And one thing that is certain is that Peshemrga won't leave.
> 
> Ilam is a Kurdish province and yes they are pumping oil and gas from there. But that is nothing compared to how much oil the regime is pumping in the Arab areas. The backbone of the economic survival of Iran is Khuzestan but all that money is being extracted to Mashad, Tehran and Isfahan. It sickens me seeing their elite just taking money from the non-Persian/Azeri provinces taking the resources for themselves buying Porches, Tehran is sprawling with them.


What khuzestan have to do with you??
Baghdad don't owe you anything it's the other way around you want to steal rich lands yet you talk about money.
Iraq was destroyed that's why it doesn't owe anyone money like Kuwait or iran the destruction of Iraq was more than enough to *reimbursement for anyone*


----------

